# Reading > Religious Texts >  Mysticism : A Truth , A Reality, a path

## usman.khawar

For those who have the strong desire to know the ultimate reality.

Question n answer session with my teacher (Mystic of this modern era). i like to share it with all of you.
Enjoy the knowledge and comment.

O' My Lord! give us the knowledge of reality of the things. Amen


Kindly comments about mystic according to your mind. also like if you guys critically read and raise some comments so that i can fully understand about mystics.

----------


## usman.khawar

Q# 1: Who is Sufi /mystic? 

Answer: To my mind Sufi is the one who opts for the God as top priority of intellectual curiosity. He maintains that priority by remembering him continuously as ordered and suggested by God. And also fights within and without and tries to acquire a balance within him and without. 

Q# 2: Explain the Sufi’s path and its achievements. 

Answer: let me say, how can you limit the search and how can you place a destiny when finite being is moving into infinite side, so there is no destiny. It is a continuous movement of mind and heart in to the infinite, so I don’t think; any body can say that there is any destiny or an end of going towards God. All I know is; you keep on living. A man, who stops thinking, creates a kind of a citadel for him, a kind of barrier for him. But a man who thinks about God, who constantly thinks about God, keeps on moving till his life, till his last breath and he is in a progress and that’s what we feel like. Everyone stops somewhere, the people who don’t have the God as an end in their mind or don’t think about the ultimate reality, they stops somewhere in their way. May be some body dies with the woman he likes. Somebody dies with the office he has created. Somebody dies with the lot of money, he has created, and he does not have time to use it and dies of a heart attack. But a man who lives with God, lives till his last breath of life. So there is no end, no particular end, when you are moving with God. You keep on thinking, progressing and keep achieving some new phase of thought. Everyday you are in a new thought, in a new mood and new creativity. So God is creating everything in all moments, so you keep on also creating within your own self and all mysticism is outgrowth, remember this thing. We keep moving from one state of mind to other state of mind, because, this is the progress, in fact it is intellectual progress, it is thinking progress. May be we are only intelligent like animals and then we move on and we see we are intellectuals and then we move on and re-concentrate that we have intuitions but a last degree of the most refined intellect is ILHAAM, which is in mystics and men of God. And ILHAAM has no bound. It is unlimited, till you live, till your last breath. Fragrance of their knowledge of God and also your own study of yourself, its keeps on increasing. There is no end to the intellectual capacity of a mystic. So I always thought wherever is a mystic, he is the top intellectual of his time. Mystic always remains in a good humor. There are two kinds of honesty. If an honest man is a pungent and bickering man, he does not belong to God. But any body, who is honest, is honest to good temper.

Q # 3: Is Sufism finished in our country ? 

Answer: Sufi don’t claim things. They don’t bother. The worst thing in their social life is; they don’t look for projection. And Sufi is anti-projection. All the qualities known for a successful man are reverse for a Sufi. So you will not find him in public. He is not an exhibitionist, not a narcissist ( avoid to think that i can be wrong and always praise his self) . He does not have that sort of things which qualify him as a successful worldly man. So it is obvious you will not find Sufi running on the roads, or claiming things for himself or exhibiting his exercise or modeling himself in yoga’s or lama. This is not Sufism. These are only concentration Arts. 

Q # 4: What kind of peculiar relations are of a Sufi with God? 

Answer: That is all greatness of Allah that you are honored with one thing that you can reach him. The thing is God has created this world for himself. It is not that we created this earth. Its not that we created all this jam-packed of earth. So naturally he means some business with us. And he had explained this in so many verses. 


Lo! We have shown him the way, whether he be grateful or disbelieving. (Dahar: 3) 

I give you a talent, I give you thinking, and I give you apparatus of mind to think. And all I wanted you on earth, go on earth, think about surrounding, think about universe, think about life patterns and try to find out who is the creator? And you should develop greater love for him rather than any thing. It will be absurd to look for things below God’s status as God’s. So we are bound to consider God is the top truth reality. And not only that one who interfere in every bit of our life, in our first breath, in our last breath. He gives us honor, he gives us dishonor. He gives us children. He gives us parents, and when every thing is given by God then who is such a wise man, who will say God is a lesser importance or lesser priority. And you see our fault is very simple. This fault lies with every human being. We give lesser importance to top priority and more importance to lesser priorities. 

Q # 5: Is this called the fair attitude, love attitude or respect attitude with God? 

Answer: It is basically ‘love’, because their attitudes are made very clear in the Quran. Do remember me like your parents, your father, and your kith and kin. Your sweet hearts or whatever it is. But do it a little more (remembrance of Allah). And he need preference for all he created things, but the first principal lies in mind, not in heart. You have to analyze things. You have to see what is more important for you in the entire life. For a short period you have your priorities different. For a student who goes in college or universities, you can say education is his top priority then you say marriage is his top priority, and then you say job is his top priority. Then after retirement you say pension and rest is his top priority. But the fact is very different; there is a priority of whole life. It is not partial priority. It is total priority. When we consider the whole life of human being and we say, he came here for God and he should know God and leave this earth with knowledge of God and with afraiding God. This is what the Sufi does. Right from the very beginning he sorts out the priorities of life. He arranges, he knows what is more important and what is less important. And he passes through this earth like a traveler. May be the things are refutable in the way. We are not supposed to reject things; we are not supposed to refuse. We are supposed to create a balance in our desires, where the strongest desire is for the truth, for God and for reality. When we come back after finding out the truth in our mind, then we go to the lesser. God does not refuse us any love for woman or love for children, family or country. He does not refuse us any facility, He gave all these facilities. Life is a protocol made for human beings to arrange all those facilities. He made it possible for man to be comfortable on earth and to look for Him and to search for Him, to refuse Him, to deny Him and to accept Him, is the main project of the human life on earth. 

Q # 6:
Who is not a Sufi/mystic? 

Answer: Well! For these years you will hardly see a Sufi because Sufi is not understood by percentages. It is not that you see one in hundred or one in thousand; it could be one in millions, one in billions. Because the basic sincerity is to search for God and then to pursue it all their life. It is basically a main obsession with the person who is intelligent, whose inquiry insist on finding truth. And may be in the beginning, you search it for knowledge and you search for knowledge within yourself. But to my mind the natural end of all curiosity and knowledgibilty and search and hunt for truth ends up with God. And we have seen many other who falls short of this expectation and their high end of moral exhibition and they falls short. They look for possessions, powers. They look for strengthen their own self, rather than to get rid of their self. For us the law of God is very clear that anybody who wants to find me should find opposition in his own self. So anybody who looks like promoting a sense of power in him, possession in him does not qualify for his role. Over the years ( )when every thing is corrupted the Sufi is corrupted the most, e.g. we have to find out whether there can be Sufi in other religion or not? We say, no, because all other religions are a regular, procedural progression on knowledge of God. And starting from Adam to Muhammad (SAW) we have proceeding to getting more and more knowledge about God. So if you say, that I have found God, we will not believe, because it is just a nursery of believers. And then we come to Christ and we know for sure they were more progressive than Jews but then they also fall short. The man has always been maturing in his knowledge and so the message has also been maturing with the same speed. And with the ages with prophets, they have been progressing. Finally it ended up; the revolution ended up with the Quran. And if anybody who does not believe in the Quran and prophet of God and the prophet who brought Quran, would not be qualifying for the fuller knowledge of high idealism or metaphysical entities or God Himself. So we said it is very difficult to find God without Islam. It is not possible.

----------


## usman.khawar

Q # 7: How would you define the state of ‘Fanaa’ and ‘Baqaa’? 

Answer: These terms have been very much misused by the lesser mystics. Perhaps they are not mystics at all. They talked like mystics, but they didn’t have any sense. Fanaa does not mean, the way, that we get lost in God. No, there is nobody who gets lost in God. Fanna means to do away with our over physical instinctive qualities. And to fill in the better ones that are given by God. Suppose I am a mean man, so I was a mean man. Suppose I am a grabber, so I have been a grabber. Suppose I am a liar so I have been a liar. I know I have these bad qualities so I have to finish them. I have to march on to learn truth, instead of mean. I have to de-possess myself of those qualities. And when I do change over from those set of qualities to the other set of qualities, it means Fanaa and Baqaa means to be stable with those qualities which are gained. It does not mean that you fall into the lap of God and he covers you up. It does not mean that. These are terms which have been always misused. They create a lot of confusion in the minds of people perhaps. But over the end when you loose all your qualities then God takes you over. I empty myself with anger, with grief, with desire and I saw God take me over with his own qualities. And what are those qualities? He is Rehman, He is Raheem(The All-Compassionate), He is Kareem(The All-Merciful), He is Salaam(The Source of Peace), and He is Mommin(The Inspirer of Faith) and we know his 100 qualities only which are mentioned in Quran. So a person looks like God, (he is not a God) but he feels like God. People feels like that he is as kind as God could be, he is as nice as God could be, and he is as truthful as God could be. So that is Fanaa. It is almost an achievement, an achievement of qualities. First we try to follow our Prophets, because the best of the qualities a human being could have from God has are ‘our Prophet’, then we try to follow over. This is called Fana-fil-Rasool. Even below that, we call Fana-Fil- Sheikh. Suppose my students say, ‘we would like to end like our teacher’, but the teacher is not the end. So they will say, we will end like the teacher of our teacher. That is Fana-Fil Sheikh. And then we know that our Prophet leads us to God and all those qualities are found in the Prophet. They have been on unhuman level, unearthly level. They have been transferred from God.

Q # 8: Sufi can know God or not? 

Answer:He certainly knows God. Nobody else can know God better than him. Because if he is not sure, (there are three steps; first you have mental argument with God, every literate, every Sufi passes through this torture. He goes to skeptics; he goes to all what Marxism tells you. He goes to logical positivist. He goes to skeptics of east and west (agnostics). He goes to all forms of denials.) That is what Kalma is also La IllHa Illal-allah (try to establish what is not God, before you say, there is God.). When we finish our arguments, when we complete and there is no doubt left in our mind and this search should be at the top most level, whether you are challenging or you are being challenged by the new Darwinism or old Darwinism, whether you are crossed by a logical positivist or an anthropologist. We see all these skeptics’ points about God. We say they are not wronged people. They have raised right kind of questions. And we tried to know validity and truths of those questions. And we answer them back and have more powerful arguments. And when we get out of this ordeal of curiosity, we say, we have no doubt in our mind, there is God, and then we tried to get closer to him i.e. mysticism. Once when we have found God and once we are sure about God, when there is no doubt in my mind about the existence of God, then I analyze every criticism against God. And I have got over it. And I have sort this oldest flings then I go ahead and say now I found you, now I like to be with you. This is mysticism and another starts!

Q # 9: What is the relationship between God and man? 

Answer:I have told you before that we did not create this world and we have not come out of an accidental combination of amino acids. It was meant to be so. You see the sun would not have been in such a place if it had not been set by God. You see, about 10 millions around us, it would have burnt us and 10 millions beyond, it would have frozen us. So the man and all these constellations are placing. They are not accidental. They have been set to create a life belt. A life belt in this universe in which special experiments were done by Almighty Allah to create human beings. And then not only to create; he gave us some thing very extraordinary. I believe we are all like robots. And he created so many numerous kinds of unlimited robots. We have 13 millions sorts of creation on earth. There could be 13 millions in the skies also. Different sorts of creativity, he has been doing. And He thought; I need somebody special, I should given my choice. Because he gave choice to nobody, not to people, not to Jinn and not to angels. He thought this is what I forced in them. Things believe in me as God; as there is no other option. So he made a decision to give somebody an option. Whether believe me or not. And so for that he created a special instrument that we called our mind, our thinking process. He gave us thinking. He gave us mind an apparatus. And then he gave us the choice ‘Do you believe in me or do you not believe in me’? That is a classic maneuver God made with human being. And in lieu of that choice he made us more superior than anybody else. He gave us superiority over the rest of the things. And then he gave us the credit that even if you made the little effort and you reach the recognition, you will be awarded . Somewhere in the skies, somewhere in the universe you will be awarded a reign over, my very special utopia that is called Heaven. There are other containers also; angels thought they deserve that utopia, jinn’s thought they deserve that utopia which is called Janaat (heaven). And Janaat is not imaginary as we know the immensity of universe around us,billions and trillions of stars. It’s not a simple idea. If you look at the mountains, when the green streak comes and we know it is emerald in this mountain. You can always suppose after 50 more billion years, perhaps that all mountains turned into emerald, similarly there could be stages and places in the universe in which the whole mountains turned into emerald. The ground could be very different of combination. If He has given this (earth) he could create much finer places up there. So nothing is imaginary and people thought, it must be an idea, Dozakh (hell) will be an idea. Heaven or hell is not an idea. They are not imaginary creations. God does not tell a lie. When he tells; you have to go there, you have to go there. These are the chosen paths and when you end up show life, you go those paths. If you have discovered the truth and reality, you have another way. It is just like when the pup and people come from outside, they put them in containers. Because they are afraid, may be they have brought big diseases in this earth. They are poured, they are examined and then they are brought out, similarly we have put in graves. It’s a kind of a container; it’s a gateway to higher galaxies beyond us. They squeezed time of 70 years and ultimately go to millions and trillions. So the way is very clear. It is well understood means and matters. But the job is also very clear. Over here all these things you do or you enjoy, you don’t say we live once. We only die once over here. If we are dead we are dead. If we have learnt our lesson, we are not dead at all. So we live for centuries, for trillion years of years. Unimaginable vastness of life is here. So nobody should take this life casually only for life. They should understand, they have big choice to live eternally or die eternally or to burn eternally or suffer eternally. 

Q # 10: What is the difference between mystic of ecstasy and mystics of sobriety? 

Answer: These are two states of minds. Some people have very strong nervous system and some people have less strong nervous system; some people have very vast knowledgibility and some people have lesser grade of knowledgibility; some people can control their feelings. It is difference between chemistry. May be they all look for God but some people can not possibly tolerate their chemistry; they sort of those higher limits of understanding. So those people were stuck right away. They were not capable of over growth. They are called majzoob. They are of God and they are known as saints of ecstasy. They are like majzoob but he is not allowed to talk. Because he will see a lot many things which other people don’t see. Their sensory perception goes to a maximum extent and they can have the visitation. They can see the film rolling on, who is coming; who is going and what is future and what is behind? But they are not allowed to express because this is not Allah’s way (normal people have normal way of living) this is odd. So, saints of ecstasy are excluded from the society. And the other way of those people who learn; who teach; who are capable of conceiving an idea fully, perceived the truth and then they are capable of teaching also. They are better people. They are known as saints of sobriety. 

Q # 11: Explain the different ways of exercises; zikar, fikar muraqaba, and mujahida? 

Answer: These are patterns and manners which few people have adopted; they thought they are better. But in fact you see all Tareeqa’s are one and the same. How can you separate a man of God from the other man of God, except for his rank? We start all together. May be Sheikh Abdul Qadir Jillani, Khawja Moe-u-deen Chishti Ajmeri, and Khawja Faree-ud-deen Ganj Shaker; all these people start as the same simple human beings, whether very very strong desires for God and for love. Now we see there can be no difference between these people. It is not there. No man of God is jealous of another man of God. There are brothers of same profession; of the same trade. So they love each other, according to the verse of Quran. 

‘These people love each other for God sake’ 

So no difference! But the people who came after, they created all these differences. They created all these mannerism in them. You can be balance and you can move without any concentration towards God. It depends on your mind the way you choose; what kind of method. Suppose I feel hungry. My way of removing hunger is; I would eat less, according to the Prophet, I would say its ok! I will not eat full. May be I distribute my food to somebody else, the brother of mine and I eat less and my brother should eat with me that I should not eat full stomach. I should remain under size. The other person will say, No! I will starve, so that I could get over this hunger. Starvation is of harder way, one day; two days; three days and he will persist. They were very strong willed people. They knew they had certain faults which would not go without hard exercises. But people like me very weak. We were very small people and we thought we should only love God more. When I think my body makes a fault, I say I should love God more. I try to compensate things with love to God rather than starving my own self. Because according to Mahatma Siddhartha Buddha; even after twelve years of ‘Tapasia’ he said, ‘ it does not lie in killing in your body; it does not lie in starvation; it does not lie in hanging yourself on the twenty thousand height of Himalaya. It lies in understanding. So, we use our mind rather than starving our self. People have their own means and methods but not all of them turn Sufi out of those means and methods. And as Quran said, 

‘These people have taken to the harder way of understanding reality and the truth and some of them got through, some of them fall apart.’ 

Q # 12: Do you think the golden age of Sufism is ended in Pakistan? 

Answer: I think it is the beginning of golden age of Sufism in Pakistan. Pakistan- Sufism, Sufism –Pakistan is one and the same! Frankly telling you, this country is not politically made country. This country was basically made with one slogan. And the slogan which I already told you, which is the greatest priority of the saints; the whole earth is made for God. They used to raise slogans ‘Pakistan ka matlab kya La illa ha illal Allah’ (there is one God and no God). So the whole country is basically made out of a mystic law; of a Sufi law and it belongs to God. And it is made by the people of God and then we fell apart. We deceived ourselves, we deceived our ideals and then we suffer and till now we are suffering. But now there is a movement of revival. All movements should be in time! All revolutions come when God wishes them to come. Not me, not you! So the time is come and Allah means so. People are reviving their old faith. They are coming back to their Unitarian concepts. They know they have made a mistake and the mistakes they have made are very bad rulers. So they are starving. There is short of electricity; there is short of every thing where as this country is richer than hundreds in practical. So we have to back to God; we have to beg Him. So back to Sufism; it is not Sufism, back to real Islam, back to real believers. Sufi is just a word; the real word for this is a Momin, (to gain that Imman; to gain that Islam and Imman) Islam is a general condition of faith.Imaan is a very particular condition of faith. Imman is equivalent to Sufism. Sufi is rather a word given to a Momin (A man who has high faith in God) so in Pakistan we are turning back. (Every thing goes back to its origin.)So we are also going back to our Prophet and God, Inshallah! 

Q: 13 How does a Sufi maintain harmony between his mind and heart? 

Answer: You are looking for harmony outside. Harmony is a basic law. When you go to search and look for something, if you are divided within heart and mind; you get divided in action also. So this is a basic thing a Sufi gains in this search i.e. the heart and mind co- ordinate; they co-realate; they re-unite in their wishful thinking. It is not that only mind thinks of God. Basically the basic emotion gets out of the heart. It burns for God, it wishes for the truth. That’s how the mind also in the beginning does not agree but finally it also moves along. So this is absolutely a very fair very fair balance of mind and heart that leads you to God. Its not half mind or half heart; its full heart and a full mind and now again you know the basic approach is not illiterate; illiterate has no way toward this. But illiteracy is of two kinds; academic illiteracy is of two kinds. Academic illiteracy may be he is not PhD, not post graduate nothing at all. But still he is very much literate about his inner self. All this knowledge which is on earth in degrees in class ways, engineering, medicine; this is vocational knowledge. You mean to earn out of all these professions. Even an artist makes a picture for earning money, for recognition or money. So we say there is only one pure knowledge; the knowledge which is looking for the ultimate truth which is not rewarded by any earthly king or queen. It’s only rewarded by God, rest of all branches of knowledge leads to vocational and professional achievements. And this bit of understanding only leads to the ultimate height of truths. And this is basically mental literacy, no illiteracy. Even God curses rather and blame those people and feels very strongly angry about those who do not think or do not consider Ayah/ verses in their mind. They do not think at all. They just have blind faith in God. He does not like blind faith. Again He says; any body who dies; dies of a bad argument, he dies of a wrong argument and any body who lives; lives with a good argument. So Allah is all for knowledge; for argument; for constantly thinking and He created us for thinking. Not for this like animals. That is the difference between animals and us. Animals have blind faith. We do not have.

----------


## usman.khawar

Q: 14 Define ‘Nafs (Self)’ ‘Qalb(heart)’ Rooh( Soul, spirit)’. 

Answer: Well! Many things have been said about these. Actually you don’t know any thing. You always pass a confusing statement about those things. When people did not know much about Nafs they said; it is the greatest enigma in the history of mankind (what is nafs) but it was not difficult. Nafs is actually the basic packet of your instincts, when get together they create a self that is nafs. And Qalb is a place; its very equivalence place where wisdom and nafs both act. It is a place. If I don’t have a place for anger in my heart I won’t get angry. Even if the Satan works very hard with me we provide him something from inside so it is a kind of land where he cast his seed. Heart is a place which lives with God. It only remains happy with God. But when it is not with God it is land of mischief. So everybody can come and puts some wrong in it. So I already told you when things go cracked, Qalb and nafs from a bad way of thinking moves on too. As Quran says: 

God has created every thing in balance. 

Nafs is fifty percent wisdom and fifty percent of the satanic impression. When you do get balance, heart gets balance, even Rooh gets balance. But when it gets corrupted, heart gets corrupted even the spirit gets corrupted and you go to Hell. When these are impaired, when they are not properly functioning, when they are not fulfilling the purpose of their creation they go to Hell. And if they succeed in knowing themselves Even a particle of faith will not die. Even a particle of faith will take you to the heaven if you are sincere. So basically there is no difference. We use people, use the mystic the mystic, use these words for facility. They don’t have any worthwhile explanation, what is heart? What is this? May be a teacher explains it as metaphysically, others mystically, the third one scientifically. And basically they use these words and phraseology for explaining certain conditions of mind so nafs is a word which is used for all negative qualities of man. And Qalb is a name which is used for a balanced sheet which has fifty percent both. And Rooh is used for the utmost purification of life. There are three mental conditions. I have never found a difference between Rooh and nafs and all this because to me they all work together this way or that way. 

Q: 15 Is there continual between them? 

Answer: Sometimes there is a contradiction between them; your mind wants something different and your heart something else. But those contradictions are ultimately solved when they converged on a decision. They have to reach a decision. If they are not coming to a compromise that man will be considered to be very indecisive. So naturally they have to come to a decision. The moment they come to a decision ;suppose the heart wants to eat and mind forces not to eat but normally heart rules, wishes rules, desires rules, emotions rules and centre of all these blind forces is not mind. Mind is a computer; in half of a second you give a feeling to mind and it intelligently interpreses, gives its clothing, give it words, makes a sentence, express a desire but basically the emotions are born at heart.

----------


## usman.khawar

No comments?  :Smile:

----------


## G L Wilson

God, there's an awful lot of it.

Can a man not bring himself to his beloved, and his beloved not come forward to him?

----------


## usman.khawar

> God, there's an awful lot of it.
> 
> Can a man not bring himself to his beloved, and his beloved not come forward to him?


lolzz awful lot of it.very nice but dear not more than 6 or 7 pages only. too less than a book of 200 hundred pages. 

well, yes! a man can move himself to his beloved(Lord). everyman can walk on a straight way towards Lord, (prays, humbleness, intelectual curosity for Lord,knowledge etc are also required). this thing is explained fully already in above questions n answers. also the answer of your 2nd part of ur question. 

"ba yazid bastami, a muslim saint, said, i searched Him for forty years, when i found Him came to know that He is awaiting(searching) for me since then since all the time." 
Actually Lord is awaiting all of you. sincerity needed. beleive me , He is awaiting for you, all of you, with love and affection. He says if you walk towards me a single step i come 10 towards you, if you walk towards me I run towards you. sincerity needed, love attitude. He, as a Lord, is not ready to lose his status, He will not leave from ist priority. its His right. He dont like that you give Him lesser improtance and give more importance to lessor priorities.

a very fine explanation and arguments you can find if you read Thoroughly above questions and answers.

----------


## G L Wilson

Is the unity of God compromised by the presence of man?

----------


## usman.khawar

> Is the unity of God compromised by the presence of man?


wt do u mean by unity of God ? i couldnt understand ur question dear..

----------


## G L Wilson

> wt do u mean by unity of God ? i couldnt understand ur question dear..


Is the sacred not compromised by the profane?

----------


## usman.khawar

> Is the sacred not compromised by the profane?


God(sacred) is free of all wants. if 7 billion people of the earth deny Him or accept Him, He showed that He is free of all wants. It is very easy to Him to make/create everyone on truth/good/Islam by force. But He as a greatest teacher taught you, showed you both(Good and bad) ways clearly and gave you the decision's power/selection power/. whatever you will do is only for the sake of YOU, to secure you or benefit you. God who is the owner of everything and He is able to make a lot of universes like this, what can you offer to Him which He dont have?? can you have anything which He dont have? 
(i know one thing which He dont have that is humbleness  :Smile:  and He like it in human)
That is all greatness of Allah that you are honored with one thing that you can reach him. The thing is God has created this world for himself. It is not that we created this earth. Its not that we created all this jam-packed of earth. So naturally he means some business with us. And he had explained this in so many verses. 


Lo! We have shown him the way, whether he be grateful or disbelieving. (Dahar: 3) 

I give you a talent, I give you thinking, and I give you apparatus of mind to think. And all I wanted you on earth, go on earth, think about surrounding, think about universe, think about life patterns and try to find out who is the creator? And you should develop greater love for him rather than any thing. It will be absurd to look for things below God’s status as God’s. So we are bound to consider God is the top truth reality. And not only that one who interfere in every bit of our life, in our first breath, in our last breath. He gives us honor, he gives us dishonor. He gives us children. He gives us parents, and when every thing is given by God then who is such a wise man, who will say God is a lesser importance or lesser priority. And you see our fault is very simple. This fault lies with every human being. We give lesser importance to top priority and more importance to lesser priorities.

----------


## usman.khawar

> Is the unity of God compromised by the presence of man?


your words "unity of God well somehow its look interesting but not cleared in sense i beleive./ i gave you the answer above but like to clear about these words. And good for me that it has already explained in question no 7, fanaa (Unity, Lost) and bakaa(Survival). Excellent explanation believe me I cant do more better then him. 
Q # 7: How would you define the state of Fanaa and Baqaa (Survival)? 

Answer: These terms have been very much misused by the lesser mystics. Perhaps they are not mystics at all. They talked like mystics, but they didnt have any sense. Fanaa does not mean, the way, that we get lost in God. No, there is nobody who gets lost in God. Fanna means to do away with our over physical instinctive qualities. And to fill in the better ones that are given by God. Suppose I am a mean man, so I was a mean man. Suppose I am a grabber, so I have been a grabber. Suppose I am a liar so I have been a liar. I know I have these bad qualities so I have to finish them. I have to march on to learn truth, instead of mean. I have to de-possess myself of those qualities. And when I do change over from those set of qualities to the other set of qualities, it means Fanaa and Baqaa means to be stable with those qualities which are gained. It does not mean that you fall into the lap of God and he covers you up. It does not mean that. These are terms which have been always misused. They create a lot of confusion in the minds of people perhaps. But over the end when you loose all your qualities then God takes you over. I empty myself with anger, with grief, with desire and I saw God take me over with his own qualities. And what are those qualities? He is Rehman, He is Raheem(The All-Compassionate), He is Kareem(The All-Merciful), He is Salaam(The Source of Peace), and He is Mommin(The Inspirer of Faith) and we know his 100 qualities only which are mentioned in Quran. So a person looks like God, (he is not a God) but he feels like God. People feels like that he is as kind as God could be, he is as nice as God could be, and he is as truthful as God could be. So that is Fanaa. It is almost an achievement, an achievement of qualities. First we try to follow our Prophets, because the best of the qualities a human being could have from God has are our Prophet, then we try to follow over. This is called Fana-fil-Rasool. Even below that, we call Fana-Fil- Sheikh. Suppose my students say, we would like to end like our teacher, but the teacher is not the end. So they will say, we will end like the teacher of our teacher. That is Fana-Fil Sheikh. And then we know that our Prophet leads us to God and all those qualities are found in the Prophet. They have been on unhuman level, unearthly level. They have been transferred from God.

----------


## G L Wilson

If a man is to relax his soul into God, he must be equal to an angel. Is this true? Can any man be equal to an angel? Is a man to reason or hold to fantasies all his life? What do you say?

----------


## Miss 87

Does sufi mathhab contadicates with the basic role that islam calls the human for. i mean building the erath not just sitting and contemplating( what after contemplation) plz clarify to me.Imam Ali said""Do for this life as if you live forever, do for the afterlife as if you will die tomorrow"
Does sufi take this balance into consideration?how?

----------


## G L Wilson

Sufis seem to sing a lot, perhaps they are happy, perhaps they are sad, perhaps they are as befuddled as the rest of us.

----------


## osho

> If a man is to relax his soul into God, he must be equal to an angel. Is this true? Can any man be equal to an angel? Is a man to reason or hold to fantasies all his life? What do you say?


Man has never been unequal to angels or God. What man really suffers is non-realization of his potentials or power. We all are gods, small universes and our delusional minds divide and split up us all

----------


## G L Wilson

> Man has never been unequal to angels or God. What man really suffers is non-realization of his potentials or power. We all are gods, small universes and our delusional minds divide and split up us all


For all my blasphemy, at least I am not guilty of heresy.

----------


## Miss 87

> Sufis seem to sing a lot, perhaps they are happy, perhaps they are sad, perhaps they are as befuddled as the rest of us.


Is this sarcasm or what?

----------


## usman.khawar

> Does sufi mathhab contadicates with the basic role that islam calls the human for. i mean building the erath not just sitting and contemplating( what after contemplation) plz clarify to me.Imam Ali said""Do for this life as if you live forever, do for the afterlife as if you will die tomorrow"
> Does sufi take this balance into consideration?how?


your question is does sufi contradict with the basic rules n orders of islam( shariat)?

A muslim saint was asked once to show some miracle( kramat) , he said " did u see me doing anything against shariat ? " He said no. sufi replied " isnt a miracle?
some socalled sufis differentiate between shariat and tariqat (the path, the way). actually tariqat means sincerity. in arabic language it is used for that pillar which is stood in the center of the camp. the whole camp rely on it. so basically if you do anything of shariat with sincerity(doing anything only for Lord) its called tariqat. there is no contradiction btw sufis acts and shariat. He does everything within the limits of shariat. he cant say that prayers are not necesary etc. shariat means those things which are neccessary for a path for a journey. so he is intellectual actually, he understands if he does anything against shariat then it'll be not profitable for him rather it would b resulted in some loss.

Balance  :Smile:  yes ofcourse his all effort is to gain the ultimate balance. if u read hadith book (sai muslim) you will see there are around 8 hadith for this truth. Nabi Pak (Peace b upon Him) said , gain the balance if you cant then try to keep closer with it. here you can see a beautiful thought that balance is not the name of any permanent thing. it can b lower or exceed. 

How? well if we see around mostly we see two groups quarelling with each other. one said that knowledge is everything. 2nd says action is every thing. both have arguments. but if one have only knowledge but not practial then its not knowledge. knowledge and practice are adjacent with each other. and about those who are practical without knowledge God says they are worst creations who follow His verses without consideration without understanding. A hadith says a practial (ibadat) without knoweldge is like a donkey of a well, he moves but never go ahead from his starting point. so people who understands try to keep balance btween what one say and what one do. 
but sufi try to keep balance in 3rd place as well. that is thoughts. what if a person speak right do right but not right in his inner?? so sufi ist of all try to clean his inner. he try to trim bad things of his self. 
hope for the question for more clarification.




> If a man is to relax his soul into God, he must be equal to an angel. Is this true? Can any man be equal to an angel? Is a man to reason or hold to fantasies all his life? What do you say?


if a man do what His Lord asked him to do then his grade is more then an angel. if he does'nt then his rank is below from the beast. 
Lord says i created self with equal percentage. 50% good and 50% percent bad. then He down self lower towrds bad. those who trim the self keep it up towards goodness are great people and those who dont are the opposites. 

couldnt not udnerstand ur question " is a man to reason or hold to fantasies all his life"
may b u asked a man of reason who hold his fantasies all his life??




> Man has never been unequal to angels or God. What man really suffers is non-realization of his potentials or power. We all are gods, small universes and our delusional minds divide and split up us all


 there is a dajjal in the inner who thinks himself as god.

----------


## Miss 87

mr.Khawar what are the differences points between sufis and other islamic parties?

----------


## usman.khawar

> mr.Khawar what are the differences points between sufis and other islamic parties?


I have already explained the differences in question answer session in my teacher words. But here your one word need some explanation and i'll just put n quote a single verse about Islamic parties. Lord says to prophet Muhammad (PBUH) “As for those who divide their religion and break up into parties(sects, groups etc) , you are not from among them(Thou hast no part in them in the least): their affairs is with Allah, He will in the end tell them the truth of all that they did" chapter 6 inaam, verse 159.

At another place its like that every sect is happy only for what it has the peice of religion and Allah will ask them in the end why did they divide religion. Islam have a lot of good things. When some people think that what they have learnt is better than the other, this is very reason which proceeds towards making sects or parties. They, in prejudice , try to blames others to promote their ideas. But allah clearly has told prophet and those who like to walk on the footsteps of their prophet that “As for those who divide their religion and break up into parties(sects, groups etc) , you are not from among them(Thou hast no part in them in the least): their affairs is with Allah, He will in the end tell them the truth of all that they did”.. so if my prophet is not among parties so I m not as well..

So I should take your question with little change (Islamic parties should b islam only). And I have explained already that sufi does what he does in the limits of shariat. if u need more explanation read question no 4 and 6

----------


## G L Wilson

Is the mystic not a madman?

----------


## usman.khawar

> Is the mystic not a madman?


madman for what ? for giving up worldy things? or coz he gives preference to the next world upon this one and give preference to Lord upon next world? or recogonizing n controlling his self to recogonize the Lord? 

I think he is the most intellectual person and have a the best bussiness mind. 

m not clear what is in ur mind G L about the madness.

----------


## G L Wilson

> madman for what ? for giving up worldy things? or coz he gives preference to the next world upon this one and give preference to Lord upon next world? or recogonizing n controlling his self to recogonize the Lord? 
> 
> I think he is the most intellectual person and have a the best bussiness mind. 
> 
> m not clear what is in ur mind G L about the madness.


Wasn't it a madman who craved after Layla?

----------


## Miss 87

> Wasn't it a madman who craved after Layla?


who is layla (in ur question) ?plz clarify more....




> I have already explained the differences in question answer session in my teacher words. But here your one word need some explanation and i'll just put n quote a single verse about Islamic parties. Lord says to prophet Muhammad (PBUH) As for those who divide their religion and break up into parties(sects, groups etc) , you are not from among them(Thou hast no part in them in the least): their affairs is with Allah, He will in the end tell them the truth of all that they did" chapter 6 inaam, verse 159.
> 
> At another place its like that every sect is happy only for what it has the peice of religion and Allah will ask them in the end why did they divide religion. Islam have a lot of good things. When some people think that what they have learnt is better than the other, this is very reason which proceeds towards making sects or parties. They, in prejudice , try to blames others to promote their ideas. But allah clearly has told prophet and those who like to walk on the footsteps of their prophet that As for those who divide their religion and break up into parties(sects, groups etc) , you are not from among them(Thou hast no part in them in the least): their affairs is with Allah, He will in the end tell them the truth of all that they did.. so if my prophet is not among parties so I m not as well..
> 
> So I should take your question with little change (Islamic parties should b islam only). And I have explained already that sufi does what he does in the limits of shariat. if u need more explanation read question no 4 and 6


u do not answer me in specific. i asked u about the different points between this mathhab and any other islamic mathhab.
what makes sufi different from other islamic parties?
i do not ask about islamic parties in general?
i hope that u understand me :Biggrin5: 
by the way the verse that u mentioned does not refer to islamic parties.plz cheak any islamic reference to know the explanation of it..

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Moving throughout your life without being effected due to all of your focus being centered on "God" is similar to grace, but grace doesn't even need a god. I would choose grace over mysticism. To say that God is an answer to everything, and that he provides everything, is not intellectual. I understand the deep need for you to think that it is, but if you are so very mystic, why not admit to letting go of logic? Shunning it, in fact.

If what you are doing gives you peace, and does not harm others, I am happy for you.

----------


## G L Wilson

> who is layla (in ur question) ?plz clarify more....


Literature, darling, literature. Layla is the beloved of Majnun, the Madman. In the story, Layla and Majnun, he is godlike, an erotic ascetic.

----------


## Miss 87

> Literature, darling, literature. Layla is the beloved of Majnun, the Madman. In the story, Layla and Majnun, he is godlike, an erotic ascetic.


i know , sir, but i say( in your question)?
do u mean someone else (not Qais)?

----------


## G L Wilson

> i know , sir, but i say( in your question)?
> do u mean someone else (not Qais)?


I mean the Majnun of legend. Qays' story is too sad.

----------


## usman.khawar

> who is layla (in ur question) ?plz clarify more....
> 
> 
> 
> u do not answer me in specific. i asked u about the different points between this mathhab and any other islamic mathhab.
> what makes sufi different from other islamic parties?
> i do not ask about islamic parties in general?
> i hope that u understand me
> by the way the verse that u mentioned does not refer to islamic parties.plz cheak any islamic reference to know the explanation of it..


well... if u read my answers i have given the asnwers.. u asked me about sufi mthaab and islamic parties differences.. n i told u that sufi dont have anyother religion rather, he encompass himself within the boundries of what islam has explained/rules n regulations. i also said that every religion is basically a path towards Lord. about previous religions (which were also from the same lord) Lord said that those religion's scriptures have been corrupted by human mixing. and knowledge has been completed at islam.
i also gave an example of a sufi saint if u read it again.
i quoted that verse to deny all islamic parties. these parties actually divided the the good things of islam. when knowledge increases a person move from party to be muslim. when knoweldge increases continuously person move from muslim to momin( person having faith/beleive in heart as well) .. if i compare that i can say that sufi is equivalent to momin.. so i think u can now understand that why i quoted that verse to deny islamic parties..

----------


## G L Wilson

> well... if u read my answers i have given the asnwers.. u asked me about sufi mthaab and islamic parties differences.. n i told u that sufi dont have anyother religion rather, he encompass himself within the boundries of what islam has explained/rules n regulations. i also said that every religion is basically a path towards Lord. about previous religions (which were also from the same lord) Lord said that those religion's scriptures have been corrupted by human mixing. and knowledge has been completed at islam.
> i also gave an example of a sufi saint if u read it again.
> i quoted that verse to deny all islamic parties. these parties actually divided the the good things of islam. when knowledge increases a person move from party to be muslim. when knoweldge increases continuously person move from muslim to momin( person having faith/beleive in heart as well) .. if i compare that i can say that sufi is equivalent to momin.. so i think u can now understand that why i quoted that verse to deny islamic parties..


Have Islamic scholars not preserved a human mix in the Koran?

----------


## usman.khawar

> Have Islamic scholars not preserved a human mix in the Koran?


Well.. Lord himself took this responsiliblity. to preserve each word. He told it in Quran as well. He said in quran that previous scriptures has been changed and as He is completing knowledge which He started from Adam in Quran. and as there would be no prophet will come till dooms day (except Jesus Christ , Eisa masih ibn Mariyam who will confirm islam and will make no changing in the rules and regulations of Quran). so there it was necessary if we see as logically for Lord to protect quran. this is also a proof when that even a single word is not changed. i explained in another thread that when quran is translated in anyother language , then it is difficult to translate as it is. but the actual quran which is in arabic is same as it was 14 centuries before. i said once that if we proof a single verse wrong then its very easy to deny Lord. it is our argument as well. this verse that " We gave u this knowlegde/remembrance and we will protect it" too coultnt be chalenged. muslims sholars  :Smile:  leave them alone  :Smile:  they forgot the actual purpose of the religion and made it business for themself.

----------


## G L Wilson

> Well.. Lord himself took this responsiliblity. to preserve each word. He told it in Quran as well. He said in quran that previous scriptures has been changed and as He is completing knowledge which He started from Adam in Quran. and as there would be no prophet will come till dooms day (except Jesus Christ , Eisa masih ibn Mariyam who will confirm islam and will make no changing in the rules and regulations of Quran). so there it was necessary if we see as logically for Lord to protect quran. this is also a proof when that even a single word is not changed. i explained in another thread that when quran is translated in anyother language , then it is difficult to translate as it is. but the actual quran which is in arabic is same as it was 14 centuries before. i said once that if we proof a single verse wrong then its very easy to deny Lord. it is our argument as well. this verse that " We gave u this knowlegde/remembrance and we will protect it" too coultnt be chalenged. muslims sholars  leave them alone  they forgot the actual purpose of the religion and made it business for themself.


You do know that the Koran is a book, don't you?

----------


## usman.khawar

> You do know that the Koran is a book, don't you?


revealed on prophet on his heart and sometime through angel who talked to him. its better to read quran once in critising style to find errors/faults. millions of people learn this book by heart. can u beleive that that without changing a single word it is learn by heart. even kids lesser than age of 10. millions of people. 
well i didnt find any comments about article questions n asnwers. is thereany one who can try to give any answer of any questions asked to my teacher??

Q# 1: Who is Sufi /mystic? 


what do u think what would be the appropriate answer by ur mind..

----------


## G L Wilson

> revealed on prophet on his heart and sometime through angel who talked to him. its better to read quran once in critising style to find errors/faults. millions of people learn this book by heart. can u beleive that that without changing a single word it is learn by heart. even kids lesser than age of 10. millions of people. 
> well i didnt find any comments about article questions n asnwers. is thereany one who can try to give any answer of any questions asked to my teacher??
> 
> Q# 1: Who is Sufi /mystic? 
> 
> 
> what do u think what would be the appropriate answer by ur mind..


The man of no book.

----------


## usman.khawar

> The man of no book.


 what happened with men who had book ? what did jews to the book was the same which was done by christians with the book given to Jesus Christ. jew's rabis hide verses which go against their self's benfits same was did by priests. isnt it?
its logical not to give book at once. also quran verses was revealed at in the time of need in 23 years so that people could better understand. whenever any verse was revealed people wrote it on leafs stones etc. after 23 years all verses were collected in the shape of book together. whats wrong with it then ? this is just the difference of understanding if people say Muhammad had no book. every body is liberal in his/her perception. i beleive through knowledge/curosity to know/ can lead a person towards the real fact.

----------


## G L Wilson

To gather all one's knowledge from books is folly.

----------


## usman.khawar

> To gather all one's knowledge from books is folly.


explain what u wanna to say .. are you saying getting knowlegde from books is foolishness ???  :Smile:

----------


## G L Wilson

The Koran is largely a ripoff from Jewish sources, it's bound to have contradictions.

----------


## osho

> The Koran is largely a ripoff from Jewish sources, it's bound to have contradictions.


No friend, though I am not a Muslim. It is a different source though at some points something resembles. In some ways many religious ideas have something in common. The Koran is a great source of wisdom. 

With that said I do not mean people have always made proper use of it. Many religions have given birth to great prophets whose work helped us to free us of some of the sacrileges and yet I cannot ignore the fact some people thru their deviant acts have triggered the acts like the September 11th act. 

I find the Prophets in Islam sources of inspiration barring some fundamentalists

----------


## G L Wilson

Nothing will convince a dishonest man of the truth, not even his own scriptures.

----------


## osho

> Nothing will convince a dishonest man of the truth, not even his own scriptures.


You are right, Wilson. In fact it is better to be irreligious than dishonest. If I choose between an honest irreligious person and a dishonest and violent religious man, By religious I mean a holder of a particular faith. 
I choose to be an atheist rather than a fundamentalist.

I hold strongly that Dharma is necessary. Dharma in Buddhism and in the Vedic society is a little different.

----------


## G L Wilson

> You are right, Wilson. In fact it is better to be irreligious than dishonest. If I choose between an honest irreligious person and a dishonest and violent religious man, By religious I mean a holder of a particular faith. 
> I choose to be an atheist rather than a fundamentalist.
> 
> I hold strongly that Dharma is necessary. Dharma in Buddhism and in the Vedic society is a little different.


If by dharma you mean law, I see nothing wrong with it.

----------


## usman.khawar

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by G L Wilson 
> The Koran is largely a ripoff from Jewish sources, it's bound to have contradictions. 
> 
> No friend, though I am not a Muslim. It is a different source though at some points something resembles. In some ways many religious ideas have something in common. The Koran is a great source of wisdom. 
> 
> With that said I do not mean people have always made proper use of it. Many religions have given birth to great prophets whose work helped us to free us of some of the sacrileges and yet I cannot ignore the fact some people thru their deviant acts have triggered the acts like the September 11th act. 
> 
> I find the Prophets in Islam sources of inspiration barring some fundamentalists


you are very right to say my dear that quran is a great source of wisdom. i like to clear one point here. the source of all religion was one. that is Lord Himself. all moral laws which we have at this time are from Lord through religions. you can find some resemblance regarding moral in different scriptures. the knoweldge was started from Adam.... its completed at Muhammad. in between we can see two major religions that is jews and christians. its long story of prophets. in short all knowledge which was being given partially to different prophets , was gathered in Quran. in the begining human was not so able to have all the knowledge at once. so was given partially to every prophet to teach his nation. 
after Ibrahim who has two children ishaq and ismail. a chain is started from one child. from him we saw bni israil. all prophets except Muhammad were sent in this nation. but they proved most prejidce and ignorant nation as they specified God only for them. they took Him as some tribes' head. they are not ready to share God with others. when moses brought them from the egypt we seethere were many miracles which were enough at that time to prove the existance of Lord who is the creator of all universes. at that time moses went on mountain to talk with Lord , on his back jews saw other people having idols so they made one of cow. Moses said" O Lord give me shelter from my ignorant nation" after Moses , jesus Chirst came from bni israil, jews were not willing to accept his supermacy coz jews were in power. jesus christ's birth and death and in between there are so many miracles to show a prejudice nation that Lord can do every thing. He is the creator of causes. same crime committed by jews was revised by christians when Muhammad came. Muhammad came from the other son of ibrahim. christians denied to accept Him. jews deny jesus christ and Muhammad. they were more against Muhammad. coz they were proudier to say that we are the best nation as we have serial of prophets. due to their proud Lord sent Muhammad from the 2nd son of Ibrahim.
Lord said in quran He didnt destroy any nation until He sent messengers among them and told them about forbidden things. so by this verse i guess budha was also a messenger, Raam of hindu was also a messenger i think so as i found good teachings which they gave. after their death , generations after generation people made them god. christians and hindus did the same crime. chiristian and jews did larger crime i think they gave families to Lord. gave him wife and childrens!!. but i like to clear that He is pure from all these nonsense. moreover jews and christians changed the words of Lord which were given to Moses and jesus christ. you can find moral and some teachings may b as it is but what is the use to get knowledge from doubted one which are corrupted by human. So Lord said in quran that He will protect each word of Quran Himself. its proved after 1400 years passed. and it will till dooms day. Lord is one , source of wisdom is one. i found prejudice in christians and jews's heart for Muhammad. untill they wash this they cant get the way. 
Dear Wilson! its very easy to say without reading that there are contradiction in each book. but Lord said if these verses are from any human'mind than u can find a lot of contradictions. but as it is from Lord ( All wise) so you cant find any contradiction/mistake/error./

----------


## Austin Butler

> explain what u wanna to say .. are you saying getting knowlegde from books is foolishness ???


I actually have to agree with G L Wilson on this. While books are a great source of knowledge they are not a substitute for living. They may teach us how to live (or how not to) but won't live for us. Remember "there's more to life than books you know, but not much more!"

----------


## Cunninglinguist

> The Koran is largely a ripoff from Jewish sources, it's bound to have contradictions.


There's a passage in the Quran that says, if a contradiction is found you're just supposed to take the passage written latest and dismiss the earlier one(s). That said, it doesn't guard against inherently contradictory passages.

----------


## usman.khawar

> There's a passage in the Quran that says, if a contradiction is found you're just supposed to take the passage written latest and dismiss the earlier one(s). That said, it doesn't guard against inherently contradictory passages.


would u plz give the reference? verse and chapter ? , i think u cant  :Smile:

----------


## usman.khawar

so you couldnt..

----------


## usman.khawar

Mysticism , Fact or Fiction:
There must have been ultimate reality existing under some name in the ancient mythologies and civilizations be it eeshwar,God or bhugwan.Three thousand years ago we had historians like heun sang and fashion who sought the ultimate reality.haripur is a fertile land and the brains here are ever more fertile than its land.when the huns destroyed taxila,at that time 3000 buddhists,despite being capable of resisting the attack,were put to sword.Taxila is a wasteland since then.Every land has its own specialty and all the time are specific.The only indivisible entity is Allah himself,rest of everything is stratified and has defined orders.Humans are superior to lands,likewise some homes are superior to other homes and some men are superior to other of their kind.Allah has determined these order and superiorities and he has also prescribed the course of action to be follow attain those levels.

Then they were some people who started off with the objective of search of reality and the real purpose of life and they spent their entire live seeking Allah’s proximity by making him their beloved these people were those destitute who could not be satisfied by any mundane pleasure and their wisdom had reached its zenith their girth of intellectual capacity encompassed the heavens and the earth and they had known their own self inside out these people underwent masochistic ordeals to muscle their way through to reach their destiny of identity these knowledge and reality and seekers are termed as soofis. 

The topic of the truth about of mysticism raises our inquisitiveness to a level where we can question as to what it all is. It also arouses the questions as to which school of thought among the once surrounding us in the society, is right.
Obviously, they must be some parameters and yard sticks which would serf as benchmarks on the bases of which standardization could be made. without those standards, we can not distinguish an act from Godly to un godly one .

Who knows who Allah knower is and who is not? Unfortunately, amid total benightedness sneaking everywhere in the society, the real searcher starts screaming and gets sick and tired at the pseudo-mystics and their monasteries. 
He concludes that he heard them speak heartlessly and faithlessly but none of them could satisfy him. 

Notwithstanding the heartiest search for doorstep, from village to village and from monastery to monastery, the efforts to fin an Allah-knower ended up in miserable fiasco being unable to find an a real mystic intimately knowing Allah is a reality in today’s world. Such a condition leaves the society bereft of everyone where there is not a single person who can clime that he knows Allah intimately.

Once the holy prophet (SAW) passed by a town which was almost a wasteland with people plunged into miserable conditions running the whole gamut of crippling diseases and other derivation (such as in Pakistan nowadays). The holy prophet SAW) asked if there was not a single person in that town that prays to Allah sincerely for his fellow brethren’s
Socio-economic betterment and physical being. One of the holy prophet (SAW) reads that when one prays for his brother in his absentia then that prayer is granted. It is highly unfortunate for a society where there is not single person who pray for the fellow brethren. the major reason attributable to the all the ills of Pakistan of all sorts is that there not a single person who is sincerely looking for Allah alone; in common parlance there is not single soofi in land. 

The showed and cunning intellectuals of today treated mysticism as a deception and deflationary adventure and unanimously and unilaterally decided that the entire knowledge of mysticism is just concept beyond practical implementation, and they also termed it a mirage signifying nothing. For instance, Mr. Ali Abbass Jalalpuri repeatedly cast objections on mysticism, while some equated mysticism. With Greek philosophy and other drew analogies between Hindu yoga and mysticism. However ,what nobody brothered to understand was that mysticism is not something new; rather it has exited in every society it is humanly impossible that this earth remains empty of the people intimately knowing allah .the history of allah mysticism dates of longinus, and then this tradition continued since zino. The stoic of eliia, to Dionysius, the aropagit (a famous mystic of Egypt).we also have st.augustine and Thomas Aquinas as glaring example in the Christian world. before the advent of Islam there never was a time or eon without any mystic or search of knowledge .then knowledge got completed ,human intellect touched its zenith and the mercy of Allah was personified in the form of holy prophet (saw),s appearance in the world .the blessing of knowledge and wisdom reached its culmination .since then we had immediate disciples of holy prophet (saw) in the form of the companions of the holy prophet (saw)and the followers of the companions of the holy prophet(saw) and then the followers of the followers of the companion of the holy prophet (saw) which as a whole constituted the major class of intellectuals. During the times from holy prophet (saw)to the followers of the followers of the companions of the holy prophet (saw),all the societies founded by the Muslims were solidly headed toward Allah .under the direct guidance of the greatest universal teacher, the holy prophet (saw) ,the companion were founding such a society where everyone needed Allah .after the death of the holy prophet (saw),the luxury of direct teaching and training came to an end. Regardless of the fact the companions of the holy prophet (saw) were the best people, but the numeric strength busy in Allah, s search had decreased. It may not be true to everyone, but the fact remains that many embraced Islam because of its bourgeoning grander in power an d geographical increases. Many restored to embracing Islam in order to evade taxes. In a nutshell, the proportion of Muslims really seeking Allah had greatly decreased form what in the time of the holy prophet (saw) and the times immediate after that .succinctly speaking, the search for Allah was considerably confined to a select few. Nevertheless, never did it than the tradition of search for Allah vanquished altogether there were many great teachers simultaneously at one time in the history after the times of the followers of the companions of the holy prophet (saw). On the one hand if we have Imam Hassan Basri, then we also have Khawaja Habib Ajmi .if Rabia Basri appears in the history, then we also see Siri Saqti imparting Knowledge and wisdom to his acolytes. I appear as if the time was never empty of this mystic struggle, but in the passing times the lamps of knowledge, wisdom and understanding seem to fading. Knowledge has plunged into the abyss of decrepitude and destitution. We rarely find some one sincerely yearning for Allah ,s proximity remotely some where in our society . 

Many complicated terminologies do not define mysticism; rather it is a very simple knowledge. Knowing Allah is incumbent upon every person professing Islamic faith. Had it been difficult to find and know Allah, the Muslim Ummah would have been exonerated that they cannot find Allah or know the ltimate Reality. Allah has really simplified the task of knowing Himself and getting Himself. Everyone sequences his own mental priorities as they befit his mind, but the one who while in appropriate time in his age using adequate facilities chooses Allah to be his top priority is a real mystic be he of weak capacity or strong capacity. We are grievously mistaken when we isolate the life of a great mystic and see the time when he is on the pinnacles of mystic glory. Our standalone perception discounting the struggle of Ali Bin Usman and Sheikh Abdul Qadir Jilani leads us to think that they were the people of great substance which we could never be. We see them at giddy heights of glory which are considered to be enviably insurmountable for us.

----------


## usman.khawar

*IS God Myth or Reality ??*

It is claimed that God is an idea forged in the mind. And observation of the workings of the human mind shows that it has the capacity to produce the concept of a supreme Deity. God is seen as an imagined entity who does not possess real existence, created through the sophistry of words. He is an assumption produced in times of tragedy. it is a strange irony that God has been accepted by whole swathes of humanity and mighty civilisations that gave birth to some of the giants of human thought. The search for God has existed throughout the ages. People have turned to Him to find solutions to the problems of life. The language of every human culture contanis the word 'God' .

The concept of God became so powerful that later intellectual movements were unable to subjugate it. Attempts to refuse it only strengthened it. However, according to some intellectuals, if one peels aways the layers of words surrounding the concept of God, you will be left with just an idea and lots of empty space. This view found favour with many proponents of social justice. Perhaps this was because these people observed that the sublime values contained in God's speech and the divine order had not been fully realised or even partially implemented by those who claimed to speak on behalf of religion. they failed to distinguish between the corrupt followers of religion and the universal realities of religion.

During the limited span of human life we may notice that there is no justice in the world: compassion and kindness are hard to find. This observation gives rise to the argument that if God were real, He would not allow the human race to experience such inequality and injustice. Furthermore, history would not have chronicled in its record stories of slaughter , bloodshed, death, destruction, tyrants and unimaginable atrocities. The truth is that the concept of God is a reaction to such unjust social conditions and a means of escaping the harsh realities of life. If God were realy , would He not grip the hand of the oppressor the moment he lays a finger on the weak and enslaved and downtrodden? Why does He encourage people to question the limits of His power and might because of this failure to intervene ? Is it too much to demand from His Supreme power and unlimited attributes of perfection to create a system which would guarantee compassion and kindness between the inhabitants of planet earth?
To answer this question, however, we need to have some awareness of the framework and principles by which God engages with the world.

To be continued....... 1/6

----------


## usman.khawar

2/6

To answer this question, however, we need to have some awareness of the framework and principles by which God engages with the world. This is not possible without the study of religion. According to the conceptual outlook of religion, the life of this world is like an examination hall in which candidate are tested. It is not the place or time where decisions are made and results are given. Mankind is being examined in relation to its actions and behavior through a series of life challenges. Any interference and support during an examination would be regarded as unfair and this is not allowed. Matters of life , such as victory and defeat, knowledge and understandings, beauty and ugliness, good and evil are all things which people are tested. These matters are not dependent on the choices and wishes of individuals and nor are they dependent on any individual or organization for the extent of their duration.
Whereas the sphere of accountability of an individual is limited to their lifetime, the period of testing of nations can extend over several centuries. Both individuals and nations are judged according to their individuals and collective response. This is not possible without the occurrence of events and situations by which individuals and groups can be tested fairly. As a result ultimate accountability, feedback and the outcome of the test cannot be given during the period of examination in this life and on earth.
The time for this is the period of life after death, the duration of which is beyond measure. It is not possible to test someone without externally imposing and setting up the appropriate conditions. Mankind can be provided with support and assistance to get through this test, but they cannot be given the power to change the test. All people pass through a pre-defined course of examination by which they reveal their reactions and record their responses to every situation whether good or bad. No final judgment can be reached during this period of life. Circumstances are constantly changing and the balance of power never stays the same; individuals and nations tested in circumstances of poverty and opulence. The identity of the oppressor and oppressed is interchanged. Those in authority are tested by being made into subjects.
The cosmic order of God is totally objective. There is no scope for any subjective interference with it. We can of course, express our transient feelings and put them on record, but we can never change the nature of the test or unfairly influence its results. This is not to say that God has not supported humanity or given them any guidance. For instance, through the agency of the holy Prophets, God has taught Mankind the principles which will ensure stability in society and thereby increase our chance of being successful in the test of life. The test paper of life contains many questions. The biggest and most important question is this: Does Man regard God as a reality or a mere supposition? Does he allow his real creator to play a rightful part in his life? Does his submission to God support his contemplative, intellectual and practical faculties to recognize a goal and meaning to life? Has Man risen to the challenge of utilizing his intellect for its intended purpose? Was he rightfully occupy the status of the ‘best of creation’? Does he live up to the standard of the most beautiful of forms?? This way of thinking, however, is only possible after one accepts God. 
To be Continued 2/6

----------


## usman.khawar

3/6
Religion is the source of every praiseworthy human value. It is the creator of every moral and ethical principle, and the origin of all concepts of what is permissible or prohibited in society can be traced to it. A cursory glance is enough to highlight the fact that self-proclaimed, advanced and civilized societies have insisted on adopting practices which contradict fundamental principles of ethics. The twisted and ego-driven ideas of a handful of individuals led to the production of irreligious sentiments in the minds of unthinking people, gripping them like a deadly virus. Economic progress acted like a catalyst for such thinking. Many armchair intellectuals equated material progress with spiritual progress, and this led them to produce a new vision of society.
The modern conception of society affirms the habits and customs of modern ethics. The ultimate benchmark of every human value and noble character trait is money. The intermingling of wealth and power led to a single response- religion and religious values were declared as outdated and new notions of good and evil, permitted and prohibited, and justice and oppression were promoted. As a result new forms of chaos and corruption began to surface both on land and sea. An ethical system based on commercial interests could only view God and Divine Order as a fairytale made up by backward people. The mechanical age changed the direction of the novel, and alongside this it completely defaced the understanding of spiritual matters. The soul was seen as an unnecessary burden which the body was forced to carry.
Terror-stricken minds shrank back from the hope of tranquility and expression of gratitude. Anxiety, nervous breakdowns and future uncertainty spread to such an extent that dark and agonizing shadows of death began to dominate life. Those who claim to believe are ignorant, since their belief is devoid of certainty. The evidence to denounce such believers as out of the fold of religion is perhaps not sufficient. Nevertheless, their hearts do not lean towards sincere acceptance of God. Mosques and temples are impressive and beautiful monuments, but their worshipers are distracted, restless and without feeling. There are also some insane individuals who have succeeded in defiling religion with their narrative of extremism and violence.
The followers of religion find no joy, and the lives of those without religion feel empty and unsatisfied. People feel trapped in a major crisis of anxiety, uncertainty and helplessness, and are blindly beseeching God for solace. They anxiously wait for a single ray from the sun of certainty to fall on them. Without God, life would be utterly desolate. The scientists who hold the fuses of the atomic and hydrogen bombs are fully aware of this. The culmination of modern intellectual thinking is this: that the scrolls of life should be rolled up and the earth should return to the barren state in which it existed four billion years ago!

To be continued 3/6

----------


## usman.khawar

saying of God 

" I (The self Existing One) was a Hidden treasure i wish to be recogonize so i created." 


4/6

----------


## cafolini

I think the Quran was seen as necessary by the Arabs to become independent from the west. They learned from the west and did their own thing. It is not a ripoff from the Jews, but all Arab traditions up to that point were also of the Jews. In fact, the Jews fought against it because they felt they already had their traditions. Many beduins also fought against it but the Jews were able to keep elaborating on their own to establish their religion based on the traditions. Other beduins were unsuccessful. They submitted to Islam. 
Islam's antijewish sentiment is not so much to deny the Jews as brothers as it is to protest against the Jews for being the gardeners of the west. The Jews on the other hand were placed between a sword and a hard rock by the Romans, who stole their writings and took the messhianic possibility to actuality with its actual coming. The antijewish sentiment of Islam is of a very different kind. When the Muslims say the Jews don't have the right to exist it's because they feel the Jews are aligned with the west. I know their proposition is violent and utterly ridiculous by the standards of today, but that's where it comes from.
The antisemitism of the west occurs from the moment the Romans want to take over the books and in order to do so, they offer the Jews a place of honor in history. But the Jews are the authors of the original and they do not want the actual coming. To them the hope for it is more edifying than the postulation of God as human.

----------


## usman.khawar

The rise and fall of nations, their freedom and enslavement, and their poverty or prosperity is not entirely driven by theories manufactured by human minds, such as communism. Even the reign of Prophet kings did not result in the creation of classless society. A truly classless society has never been seen on earth and nor has any single nation on earth ever experienced abundant prosperity and continuous liberty. It is difficult even today to find a situation in which people nurture the dreams of an imaginary paradise on earth. However, there has always been a conspicuous difference in the social history of the east and the west. The nations of the west have suffered many horrific revolutions, but in the east revolution by the masses did not occur. It is difficult to find parallels of popular uprisings such as French revolution, the Russian revolution and the Chinese revolution in the history of the east. All these revolution failed to live up to their ideals. For instance the French revolution began with the proletariat but ended with the most despotic kind of monarchy. Similarly, the Russian revolution was buried in its own shroud without delivering the dream of a classless society. This also happened to the first major communist movement known as Mazdakism (founder Mazdak d.524) which spearheaded a bitter revolt against the rule of monarchy in the reign of Noshirvan.
The ideological success of Marx and Lenin in European culture can be explained by several factors. Russian society had entered the final phase of its decline. Almost all the notable writers of the time, such as Tolstoy, Sholokov, Dostoevsky, Boris Pasternak, Schoenstein and so on, alluded to the cancerous state of affairs of Russian society. This perhaps explains why Russian literature attained a realism which no other literary tradition did. However, the revolution of Karl Marx was short lived. The reason for this is because it was not a revolution of positive ideas, but one of negative reactions against the tyranny of the rulers, nobles and gentry.
The historical analysis of Marx does not have a universal application, and nor can it be utilized in Non-European societies. For instance, in Eastern societies there was no possibility of such a revolution ever occurring. The existence of not one, but two system of social security and welfare ensured that mutual respect, positive dealings and social ethics were never absent from the social fabric. The institutions of Zakat(One of the 5 pillars in islam) and sadaqa (Giving for the sake of God) promoted social stability that gave no reason or excuse for the poor and dispossessed to develop a negative reaction. As far as equality of distribution and treatment is concerned, we find that the kings and sultans of the time did not develop notions of racial or personal superiority, with the result that even slaves who rules Egypt between 1250 and 1517. Similarly, the subservient Seljuq tribesmen of Asia Minor, on the basis of their ability alone were able to gain such power and honor that they became king of Kings, laying the foundations of the Ottoman Empire.
To declare religion as opium is both right and wrong. A glance at the role and character of the religious scholars in the Christian world makes it easy to understand why it is correct to call religion as the opium of the people. For instance, the priests were exploiting the rich and poor alike by distributing ‘tickets, to paradise which could be bought for a meager sum of ten or fifteen pounds. The nobles and aristocrats were devoted to tyranny and despotism. Religion was reduced to a temple whose priests showed an interest in the wealth and status of the worshipers, purely for selfish gain. The situation regarding taxes was such that there was a tax levied on even essentials, such as walking in the street and on baking bread. Killing and bloodshed were common occurrences. Human life was cheap; even shadows had more value. 
This atmosphere of oppression and exploitation led to slogans which fanned the flame of hatred against the bourgeoisie, ensuring that this way of thinking became entrenched in the minds of the poor. It was these same negative sentiments which Marx ignited. Like the French revolution, the Russian revolution sowed the seeds of such intense hatred whose embers continued to smolder in Europe long after the event. The French revolution laid the foundations of colonial thought, and the Russian Revolution, because of the negative emotions it unleashed, became the source of fear and apprehension to the world.
To be continued..5/6

----------


## MarkBastable

Much as I like what you're saying, I think you're skimming the intellectual surface here. To really carry the argument, you have to go deeper. 

Perhaps this isn't something you have either the time or the inclination to do - and I respect that, if it's the case - but I think you're on to something.

----------


## cafolini

> Much as I like what you're saying, I think you're skimming the intellectual surface here. To really carry the argument, you have to go deeper. 
> 
> Perhaps this isn't something you have either the time or the inclination to do - and I respect that, if it's the case - but I think you're on to something.


I tend to agree that the man is on to something. He's got good analytical skills. But he defines the west according to his own liking. He leaves the USA out of it, because when it comes to that, he'll most likely fail to make a case after 1945.

----------


## usman.khawar

6/6

In contrast Islamic culture, despite a period of decline, was able to provide two basic values to people. First , justice was never threatened to the extent that social actors gave up all hope of fairness, and second, no group in society ever reached a state where they came to the brink of total annihilation. No doubt, Islamic lands experienced internal struggles for power, and much blood was shed in the fight for the crown. However, the masses did not experience any catastrophic effects as a result of these internal feuds. In some cases sovereignty changed hands several times in a matter of days and months, but this had very little impact on the way of life, morality and social norms of ordinary people. The morals of the ruling class, too, did not exceed the boundaries of God. Even the worst of rulers felt constrained to stay within the confines of the Islamic social and moral order.
This proved to be a stabilizing for society. Even communism and socialism were unable to convincingly attack religion in Islamic societies. Although, in relation to Christianity they did have some success, when it came to the Muslims this ideological clash was faced with a powerful response which defended the moral values of Islam, which compared to Christianity did not have the same level of ambiguity. It was a pure and simple faith, a complete and structured book of law which contained a framework encompassing all the principles of socialism and communism. In fact it went further and offered psychological and spiritual benefits whose outcomes would continue into the next life. Marxism and Leninism failed to make a dent in the power of the teachings of Muhammad the Messenger of God, and when they began to force themselves on Islamic societies and began taking practical steps towards this, they were greeted with a final and crushing blow at the hands of Islam and its followers. In fact, Islam come under attack by three main ideologies: nationalism, secularism and religious extremism. Dealing briefly with nationalism, this did not remain for too long amongst Muslim societies, and the only recognizable outcome of this ideology was the division and separation of the Muslim Ummah. Mustafa Kemal Pasha, the founder of Modern Turkey was a military genius, but he had a limited intellect characterized by a negative and reactionary response. Gaining freedom for Turkey from its enemies was a supreme achievement, but to attack Islam due to the practices of some shortsighted mind. In the same way, Arab nationalism was also a conspiracy devised by certain political and military leaders who aimed to benefit personally from the break-up of the mighty Ottoman Empire. Of course, we must acknowledge the important role which nationalism played in the struggle for freedom from colonial powers such as Britain. However, power hungry politicians were unable to adapt and turn away from nationalism after independence had been achieved. Entangling themselves in the peaks and troughs of power, they sowed the seed of political disunity amongst Muslims, the effects of which live on even today.
The religious extremists, on the other hand, were so impressed with the pragmatic and objective approach of Europe that they swept away the sublime intellectual traditions of Islam and claimed to lay the foundations of an Islamic state based on the outward compliance to the laws of the Shar’ah. This partial view of Islam plunged the Muslims into an intellectual and religious crisis. Centuries have lapsed and bosom of Islam continues to produced long-bearded Mullahs complete with Turbans and religious paraphernalia, but as yet not a single Ghazali , Shaadhli, Alinn bin Usman Hujweri or Abdul Qadir Jeelani has been born. 6/6
A chapter from my teacher's book..

----------


## usman.khawar

> Much as I like what you're saying, I think you're skimming the intellectual surface here. To really carry the argument, you have to go deeper. 
> 
> Perhaps this isn't something you have either the time or the inclination to do - and I respect that, if it's the case - but I think you're on to something.


may b on to something but i just wanna to share these info with you. actually this chapter is in the middle and the book moves like a film. next chapter is adjacent to previous one. may b if i get time to write i'll share another one that would be the ist chapter named, Religion: Truth or psychological Complex?

.. about cafoline objection of not including USA in comaprison, i just wanna ask has usa succeeded to give classless society? there can b many objections. i think about liberty usa has dual behaviour, like atom bomb on japan, having a lot of atom bombs in reserves and on the other hand banned this on others countries etc and crushing them through power. every country should be given liberty to choose the system or run the show who am i to interfer in other's problems.? may b i m wrong but this what i think that usa has dual behaviour in many cases.

----------


## usman.khawar

Religion: Truth or Psychological Complex? 1/2

Is Religion a habit or a choice?

The term religion refers to the process by which human beings give meaning to their lives. This includes values, symbols and rituals. It could be argued that all human beings are religious, regardless of whether they subscribe to an organized faith or not: many facets of life contain one or more elements that define religion – even football bears the hallmarks of religion. It is commonly believed that religion involves blind acceptance and that faith cannot be based on reason. This leads many rational people to reject religion as they regard it as incompatible with intellectual analysis. On a personal level, however, many people believe and accept things which cannot be justified by reason. Even intelligent men, such as Ernest Hemmingway, held fast to the belief that their good luck charms brought them good fortune. In fact, the vast majority of the human race holds on to personal beliefs about reality that could never be backed up by scientific evidence. There is something inexplicable in human nature that we find very hard to resist. We inevitably put our faith in one thing or another!

Trust is a deeply rooted human habit: it is strength and a weakness of the human species. The urge to rely and find hope in other people or objects can be traced back to the isolation of prehistoric man. During this period, in a sparsely populated planet, the soul of Man developed trust as a mechanism for survival in a vast, lonely landscape. The same suffocating grip of loneliness can, even today, be felt in a planet of seven billion individuals! Surrounded by threats from all sides, the inner apparatus of early Man arrived at a basic distinction between friend and foe, trust and suspicion. Mistrust of the unknown was hard-wired into the blood and sinew of the human being. Disbelief is the inevitable result of a reptilian instinct whose entire existence centers around physical survival and the fulfillment of animal pleasures. In contrast, the origin of qualities such as sincerity, love and self-sacrifice in man is a mystery that cannot be explained by the ‘survival of the fittest’ thesis. The unrefined reptilian Self, governed by basic instincts, can never produce the traits of intelligence, far-sightedness and concern for the future that are found in the human species.

The power of the ‘survival instinct’ can be seen in all aspects of life, including religion. For instance the faithful followers of religion blindly believe in the existence of a divine reality and are continuously seeking arguments to support their conviction. However, the proofs they produce are themselves inspired and woven from the values of the survival instinct. Reason is left at the threshold of faith. The grip of animal instincts seems to be more powerful than both the intellect and religion. The following Quranic verse alludes to the fact that mankind existed for a long period of time in a state indistinguishable from other creatures governed by instincts and without the faculty of reason: “Has there not been over Man a long period of Time, when he was nothing- not even mentioned? We created man from a mingled drop to test him and We made him hearing and seeing.(76:1-2)”
If the basic instincts of Man are so deep rooted in his psyche, is it possible for him to go against these powerful forces and submit to the authority of reason? Does religion have the capacity to rekindle the higher values of humanity, or is religion an artificial construct centered on the myth of Paradise?

The unity of religion is fractured. Instead of promoting peace and harmony, religion seems to be the driving force that divides nations. The face of religion has taken on an ugly form driven by bigotry. Is such a religion really the purpose of human existence? Some argue that religion is a unifying force, but it seems that all does it unite one group against another in hate. Is this the true nature of religion, or has religion been seized by the sinister ghost of our reptilian instinct? Are we the victims of a sweet and deadly deception, which has taken us up a small avenue of the intellect, a diversionary path which can never lead to the high road of certainty?

Religion seems to be a proposition that appeals to the horror-stricken and devastated faces of Karl Marx’s ‘have nots ’ in society. The effects of religion are similar to addiction to heroin: it shuts down all the faculties of reason and inquiry and awakens all those base instincts and qualities that early Man had relied on for physical survival. This model of religion surely cannot originate from the ‘Guarded Tablet’ (Lauh Mahfooz) of an all-knowing, all-wise Creator of the Cosmos. In truth, it is a religion that represents the psychopathic tendencies of human beings; an outlet for our frustrations. A religion fashioned around our way of thinking, offering human solutions.
To be continued...1/2

----------


## cafolini

If you are going to tell me that there is religiosity in everyone's life, fine. There is. But if you want to monopolize faith and claim that it has to do with religion alone, I can't buy it. Faith in the senses is another possibility. And it has absolutely nothing to do with the famous religious tenet that faith is the evidence of things unseen. As far as I am concerned, faith was, is, and will always occur as the evidence of things seen.

----------


## usman.khawar

We have discussed about seeing and not seening anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## usman.khawar

It is hard to find within this ‘religion’ a moral essence originating from a sublime source. It feels man-made. This is not the religion of which I speak. Those who say they reject religion are merely expressing their disgust with man-made religion, which is filtered through closed minds. Few make an exerted effort to distinguish this artificial religion from that which comes directly from God. Out of ignorance they reject both. They seek to replace one flawed system concocted by the mind of Man with another of the same ilk. The ethical system promoted by humanist and secularist thinkers is unsustainable, inconsistent and invariable. There is no consensus amongst mankind of it. It is a product of humanity’s psychological tension as it promotes the lesser of two evils. On the surface, this system appears to support human society. In reality, the gulf between theory and practice is so vast that, if allowed to run its natural course, this system of morality would destroy contemporary human civilization, transforming it into the ruins of Pompeii, Mohenjo Daro, Harrapa, Aad and Thamud. Turning a blind eye is not an option. Burying its head in the sand cannot protect the ostrich from being ripped apart by savage, determined-to-kill, bloodthirsty wolves. 

An alien observer would struggle to say that as a species we are civilized, caring and with a bright future ahead of us. The world population is brimming with creatures that have a human form, but real human being living the ideals of humanity is rare to find. The wild animal instincts within mankind blind them from seeing reality as it is. Their prestigious institutions of learning mourn the loss of deep understanding. Like the silent, mute statues of Ancient Greece, scholars are only interested in self-worship. Intellectual activity is a prisoner to facts and figures and the domination of physical phenomena. The egotistical nature of education has erected new idols in the East and the West. Knowledge, in the form of research institutes and research fellows, has slowly been led up a blind path, not even the stumbling footsteps of a forlorn traveler can now tread on the road of true knowledge.

Religion and secularism are such close neighbors that each is ready to take the possessions of the other by force. What has gone wrong? How did human thinking get derailed? Are we experiencing a crisis in the concepts of reward and sin, requital and punishment? Has humanity foolishly vowed to struggle against the suppression of a system of tyranny, which it can never resist? Has the prospect of a transient life and a temporary world numbed our minds and senses, or are all these diversions a protest against a short and limited life, an acknowledgement of humanity’s insignificance in a terrifying, uncaring and unresponsive universe?

The human soul is full of whisperings: murmurings of fear and hope fill every moment. Like a small, unknown and insignificant star in an infinite universe, the solitary, small individual human being feels helpless - without a destination, without a reality. Yet this feeling of insignificance is real and powerful, leading him to search for some consolation or distraction. He falls prey to the growing industry of deception. Illusion upon illusion of ignorance is marketed in the form of wisdom. Humankind’s vision is in the grip of an optical illusion that witnesses a plethora of dazzling things: skyscraper, escalators, powerful computers; modes of transport which rip through the skies, travelling at incredible speeds; missiles, space shuttles, the possibility of colonizing Mars; the hope of discovering the gene for longevity, eradication disease, pills for overcoming hepatitis, AIDS and cancer; instruments and machines to reduce the pain of manual labor; the discovery of quantum physics and Relativity; modern concepts of living; the explanation of the Cosmos; and the dream of controlling and subjugating the Universe. We observe a great many things. Can anyone question the progress that Humankind has made? 2/2


•	History shows that other civilization also made unprecedented advances when measured against the standards of their time. They all went through the cycle of rise, decline and destruction. If what they achieved was truly progress and greatness why, then, did they disappear into nothingness???


The Next Chapter: The Cycles of History 0/3

----------


## usman.khawar

*The Cycles of History 1/3*

Modern Man has made technological progress. This is undeniable and equally unremarkable. History shows that other civilization also made unprecedented advances when measured against the standards of their time. They all went through the cycle of rise, decline and destruction. If what they achieved was truly progress and greatness why, then, did they disappear into nothingness? These were not random events, since history follows a pattern that continuously repeats itself. The task of humankind is to study the cycles of history in order to avoid getting caught in the snares that earlier nations became trapped in. The fact that they are able to keep alive the lessons of the past and learn from their mistakes is what gives human beings superiority over Angels. We are able to use the capacity to better our present situation and leave signposts for the future. Despite this, as a species we have developed collective amnesia with regards to learning lessons from history.

History is also the disastrous lesson which has never been able to guide tyrants and despots. Every dictator ignores the lesson of history and portrays himself as the maker of history. He does not seek guidance from events of the past. If he did, he would notice that time and again the worship of God is cast aside in favor of devotion to idols and heroes. This is the first step towards destruction. How many conquerors fell into the same trap as those before them? The philosophers of Greece and the democracy of Athens were wiped from existence. Even Cicero and Plutarch could not save the gods of Rome. History has failed in restraining the negative aspects of Man that ultimately lead to his downfall. Yet it is full of interest and contains within it the social, economic, and religious values of ancient and medieval times. History is never completely faithful to actual events as it is told through the mouths of critics and opinion makers who come later. But those who will heed the lessons of history are rare to find. Fighting in the thick of the battle and talking about the battle from a comfortable chair in a lecture hall are two different things.

Fossils allow us to establish the chronology of human life and history keeps alive the past achievements of individuals and nations like a blazing star, visible from a distance through the pitch darkness of the past. The distance between the Earth and space seems insignificant, perhaps, because of the numerous stars that shine in the night. Sometimes the recall of a single word or a phrase brings back to life the forgotten lessons of the past. The sense of distance diminishes like each passing milestone. But history is no longer the story of facts. We are keen to give our opinions and totally ignore the lessons of history. The madness of today seems like an embodiment of the mistakes of the past. Before their final demise, few display sings of remorse or regret. Decline is the philosophy that underpins existence. Where are the Kings and Emperors of the past? To many intellectuals, both Hussain and Yazid were victims. There are even some critics of the Holy Prophet who see these blazing Suns of the human Galaxy as dictators who lusted after power!

To be continued ..

----------


## usman.khawar

2/2
Is this the best their highly developed intelligence can come up with? How can such historians express opinions on history, when humanity has not yet been able to figure out the reasons for the study of history? Is it to have wonderful exhibitions of ancient artifacts in museums? Taking lessons from history is seen as a sign of being old fashioned. Buddha did not mention the name of God out of fear that the name he used would only end up as an extra stone idol in the temple of Brahman. But Ashok, who should have learnt the lesson of history, made Buddha into a stone instead. In places of learning, the teachings of Buddha were replaced with the tradition of rehearsing in detail the works of the enslaved makers of Buddha’s statues. 

History demonstrates that not a single nation perished under the cloud of poverty. It was decadence that led to their ultimate downfall. Is it not strange that past nations suffered from unforeseen tragedies only when they were at the height of their progress, glory and quality of life? History has sorted out the facts. But history does not record the fact that a particular nation was destroyed because of their excesses and rebellion against God and human nature. No historian has explained that the earlier and later nations of Aad were destroyed because of their inhumane and corrupt practices. Even if this had been written down the civilized nations today would not have regarded it as worthy of any attention. Have they not given legal protection to explicitly immoral practices? The superficial rationalists have paved the way for the perversion of the natural instincts of Man.

Future historians will record that modern Man did not steer clear from the gross and foolish practices in history and failed to discover the foundations of a better society. History shows that the human race has never united, and harmony of values has never occurred. The sons and daughter of Adam and Eve did not use reason. They divided the earth and parceled out the sky. They shared out bodies, and distributed blood. They fought wars for power and control. They made claims of sovereignty over time and space. With speed they tried to rush towards their ultimate outcome, and this outcome is no different from that of previous nations. I belong to this age (70 years) and can say without hesitation that history shows that sooner or later humanity will find itself on the verge of annihilation. The whole of history is a testament that all the visible evidence is pointing in the direction. This is not a prophecy. It is a historical fact and only a few moments of time remain between now and the final outcome. This is also not despair. It is the same reality that turns away from the concept of miracles. Is it not mythical make-believe to imagine that this time history will not repeat itself? What miracle are you waiting for and whom do you expect this miracle from? Those who seek guidance from Maths, Physics and Geometry cannot accept reality. Think of how many scientific facts have become old fictions, and how many modern scientific concepts have become the subjects of speculations, and the number of ‘settled’ scientific conclusions that have had to be re-evaluated. 

History is also a science which has unceasingly repeated its conclusions in time and space, and continues to do so. There is no change in its practice. The same events always lead to the same outcomes. Do you not observe in history the law that if all the conditions and relationships stay the same as they were, then the outcome will be exactly the same as it was before? Is it not clear who is backward and against progress? If the use of reason is the way forward, then the reptilian instincts prefers to go backwards in time when humans were indistinguishable from animals. But is the conduct of backwardness displayed through things or values? Travelling to and from work by car, bus or train cannot be regarded as opposing development. Is reverting to ancient values what is meant by ‘regressive’? Nobody these days will travel a hundred miles on a donkey or horse instead of bus, car or plane. So in the realm of physical facts and objects nobody is against advancement. Maybe the revival of old prejudices is backwardness. Some return to the concept of God, and others turn back to the norms of Sparta and Lesbos. The regression of the East to the time of the Prophet is not doo distance in time. But the relapse of the West is to the lifestyles of Aad and Thamud, which is even more backward!

The primates have clearly begun to take a step towards curiosity and thought. But we, the humans of the present age, want to go back to the age of Zeus. The men want to become Satyrs, Greed Deities of the mountains and woods who spent their time drinking, dancing and partaking in sexual pleasures, and the females aspire to become Nymphs, paragons of feminine beauty. It is astonishing that appliances are the mark of progress, machines dependant on a flick of your finger before they can bring themselves into motion! If instruments alone are progress then there is much truth in what Abraham said. The biggest idol must be the one which annihilates the smaller ones.

----------


## Theunderground

Quran,surah 2:verse 106 is what the earlier poster was alluding to. The quran claims it abrogates or wipes out any contradictions from previous books. Pretty convenient that hey! The quran is basically muhammeds metaphysical and political poetry composed over 20 years. A seething mass of dogma and psychological misunderstandings,but it rhymes well!

----------


## usman.khawar

> Quran,surah 2:verse 106 is what the earlier poster was alluding to. The quran claims it abrogates or wipes out any contradictions from previous books. Pretty convenient that hey! The quran is basically muhammeds metaphysical and political poetry composed over 20 years. A seething mass of dogma and psychological misunderstandings,but it rhymes well!


Chapter 2 verse.126.refers as " And remember Abraham said: "My Lord, make this a City of Peace, and feed its people with fruits,-such of them as believe in Allah and the Last Day." He said: "(Yea), and such as reject Faith,-for a while will I grant them their pleasure, but will soon drive them to the torment of Fire,- an evil destination (indeed)!" "

anyone can check anytime online anywhere like http://www.harunyahya.com/Quran_tran...tion_index.php as well about the verse and chapter u mentioned and i clarified. think, research before u speak.
may b u just hear something in which allah referes in quran that the books before quran has been alluded by human mixing so if u like to read the words of God u should consult to quran only and another place God promise that He will protect each word of quran till dooms day.. i have opened this point very brielfly in my another posts about when quran is translated into anyother language.

----------


## usman.khawar

3/3
What is the ultimate goal that Man can single out in the name of freedom? What does he want? The consequences of some these personal freedoms are apparent in several societies. But other societies have restrained themselves from these freedoms, perhaps because they are ‘backward’. When you think about it, if it were not for this old fashioned self-control then the ultimate notion of freedom to indulge in reptilian instincts would be the death knell of mankind. The Pagans gods Laat, Habal and Mannat are still present today. Circling the Kaaba while naked is ignorance. But how can cultural nudity and striptease be thought of as universal virtues? Today we do not find the statue of Habal, but the statue of Liberty. We seek ‘Liberation’ from our real nature and our creator. The historical form may have changed but the values are the same. 

However, reality does not change. The constellation of stars appears the same as they did then, even though our instruments of observation have changed. People ridiculed the message of the Prophets by creating stereotypes. This is true today and many such clichés have become part of modern discourse. They are part of satirical speech. It is said that they break the power of dogma. Thus you are outdated, uncivilized and backward, not fit to be part of the modern age. You are a follower of a pointless religion. You are the victim of low intellectual capacity and are not yet fully refined. Your outward hijab is in reality veiling your intellect. If you were to leave your top button undone then you would feel a fresh breeze. If your eyes are not made up and the locks of your hair are not visible then you will be laughed at. Your language should show your status. Crows and imitation should always follow the lead of the swan. Your speech is balanced and courteous, but such a speech does not possess international prestige. Real conversation should be peppered with broken phrases of foreign tongues and monkey-like gestures. This is a sign of progress and civilization.

You can be a ‘nice’ person, but not a modern one. The clear sparkling waters of a river end up mingling with the rough, murky and hideous waters of the sea. Modernity is like an ocean. Wave after wave, from its deep, dark depths up to its surface, are a perpetual spread of darkness. Not even the clouds of kindness and generosity with their crystal pure, distilled and life-giving rain can purify its water. For thousands of years the efforts of the Prophets could not turn the direction of the decaying and decomposing mentality of Man. The standard of fairness of modern Man is such that even the benchmark of justice of primates such as Capuchin Monkeys is far superior to that of Bush and Blair.

3/3
*The next chapter will be: Humanity Let Down by the Gatekeepers of the Knowledge.*

----------


## usman.khawar

*Humanity Let Down by the Gatekeepers of the Knowledge.* 

The nature of human intelligence is a subject which has fascinated me for many years. Early in my life I began to explore questions of epistemology. What is knowledge? What is the nature of the intellect? How can I acquire true knowledge? Who should I regard as intelligent? Who can I take as authority? Such questions are the key to true knowledge. They enable us to understand the means by which we acquire knowledge, how to evaluate its reliability, and more importantly, how to differentiate between real knowledge and mere speculation.

My search has led me to explore the history of human thought from Socrates to Bertrand Russell, to the complex and intricate ideas of the post modern era. I have been left with a sense that all these thinkers have relied on artifice and fabrication, promoting partial and subjective viewpoints, which did not grapple with the core issues of human existence. They succeeded in diverting people away from the fundamental priorities of humanity. Not having attained the full potential of the human mind, these ‘thinkers’ collectively exploited the suggestive nature of ordinary people and established a hierarchy of secondary priorities. Through mutual praise and admiration of each other they ensured that limited models of thought were regarded as the mark of human progress.

Intelligence is the ability to identify appropriate priorities. All these thinkers failed to focus on the fundamental human priorities that would ensure the future of all humanity, enabling it to realize its full potential. Let us take a simple comparison. Prehistoric Man was illiterate and unsophisticated, with few means of survival. His existence was threatened from all sides. In these early stages of human life, the cave dweller who first perceived these dangers to human existence and made them his priority was a genius of his time. Possessing the most basic resources, this ‘uneducated’ and ‘unintelligent’ human being made an accurate assessment of his priorities, ensuring that mankind and the ‘gift of life’ was passed on to future generations. The tree of life, its consciousness dripping in blood, had to endure unimaginable loss and suffering to survive. Our human ancestors endeavored to leave each succeeding generation in a safe environment, the safe guarding of life, the gift of speech and communication, the use of experience and experimentation, living in social communities: these are some of the greatest treasures which early Man passed on to future generations.
Millennia later we witness the devastating effects of the achievements of the educated and all-wise gatekeepers of human life, who belong to the most ‘advanced’ and ‘civilized’ societies known to Man. Knowledge, technology and status have become the tools for exploiting and devaluing people. The duty of safeguarding life has been replaced with the impulse for destruction. On what basis can contemporary, sophisticated society claim superiority over the ‘uncivilized’, backward and simple ancestors of the human race? Pre-historic Man fought and struggled against the grip of his reptilian instincts, trying to collect every grain and drop of wisdom to guide him. Yet modern Man, blinded by his arts and sciences and proud of his inventions and discoveries, is striving to strengthen and spread the self-destructive instincts that early Man was trying to subjugate. 

The responsibility for this lies with the long list of scholars and thinkers who deliberately deceived the human race. Diverting people from the basic priorities, they lured them towards glittering, inconsequential theories. Philosophers, sages, politicians and military commanders became the victims of personal pride, driven be the desire for status and glory. Was this as expression of dislike for ethical teachings of the Prophets? Who is more intelligent, those who invite mankind to address their fundamental priorities, or those intellectual hypocrites who have entangled humanity in the complexities of tertiary? The issue is not about religion - whether it is true or even necessary. It is about a basic question that has plagued humanity. What is the purpose of human existence? Why did Fichte and Nietchse not provide a solution to it? Why did the investigations of Wittgenstein and Russell not focus on this most natural of questions?

1/2

----------


## ftil

> Originally posted by *usman.khawar*
> Intelligence is the ability to identify appropriate priorities


I wouldnt say that it is intelligence but it is wisdom to identify priorities and set up own course of life.




> All these thinkers failed to focus on the fundamental human priorities that would ensure the future of all humanity, enabling it to realize its full potential.


Hm..everybody is unique and realizing full potential is diferent for every individual. You cant blame thinkers for all problem that humanity face. They were seeking own answers and shared it with us but we can reject or accept it. I think that it is more important question we need to ask. Why people follow authority without questioning as any theory is just educated guesswork.




> The responsibility for this lies with the long list of scholars and thinkers who deliberately deceived the human race.


Yes, we may say if we give up using our minds and.......if we want to cultivate a victim mentality. You may say that thinkers deceived human race but dont you think that human beings have minds to discern and reject theories that dont work for them. I agree that we have pseudo scientists and pseudo thinkers and it is time consuming and frustrating to identify false theories. But in the end of the day, it is a good mental exercise to do so. As old proverb says, "if we don't use, we loose it". 




> What is the purpose of human existence?


It is a question that humans have asked for ages. But why people look outside of themselves for the answers. Do philosophers, guru, or spiritual teachers know all the answers? I doubt. They also seek and it may work for them. I think that the issues is the fact that many people have external locus of control. Only the small percentage of people have internal locus of control and are principle oriented. So, it is not about holding thinkers to be responsible for humanity and deceptions but about taking responsibility for our lives into our hands.

----------


## Theunderground

I quoted chapter 2 verse 106,not 126. Are you trying to mislead or something?

----------


## usman.khawar

> Quran,surah 2:verse 106 is what the earlier poster was alluding to. The quran claims it abrogates or wipes out any contradictions from previous books. Pretty convenient that hey! The quran is basically muhammeds metaphysical and political poetry composed over 20 years. A seething mass of dogma and psychological misunderstandings,but it rhymes well!



you are liberal to say anything but what i can smell is the prejudice against Muhammad in ur heart.

*Ch 2. 106. "None of Our revelations do We abrogate or cause to be forgotten, but We substitute something better or similar: Knowest thou not that Allah Hath power over all things?"* 
wts wrong if God clean His teachings from human mixing before Quran? Before Muahmmad there were many prophets like Moses, Jesus Christ etc..and promise to prevent quran for further dare to change it. ...and about this verse, this is very simple to understand. if u consider it again. well u know about degrees ? good better best like.. anyway every person has his own mind and way to take the things. after completion of quran, there is no chance to delete or add somthing in it. its impossible. if someone wish to dare, still then its impossible u know why? no1 its God's Promissed. no2. 14 hundred years passed and there is no change even a single word. :Smile:

----------


## usman.khawar

2/2
*Humanity Let Down by the Gatekeepers of the Knowledge.* 

The answer is simple - they did not possess integrating, holistic intellects. Their minds were not developed to a degree that would enable them to identify the priorities of life linked to the purpose of human existence. They possessed inferior and limited thinking which could not go beyond the intellectual confines of society. That is why they focused on mundane matters. The driving force behind their intellectual pursuits was not to discover the truth, but the desire to attain status and glory. They worshiped the splendor of their own intelligence. Consider the cosmologist who investigates the origins of the universe but completely overlooks the fundamental question of human purpose. Even Einstein in his preoccupation with the theory of Relativity ignores the fundamental point of human purpose on Earth.

I have been unable to find an explanation for the total self-disregard shown by these individuals, irrespective of time and place, in dealing with the basic question of purpose. With regret, I have arrived at the conclusion that these big names of human thought appear to be entangled in the spider’s web of intellectual deception. They colluded with each other to deceive the entire human race. Perhaps, these self-deceived individuals insisted on limiting the intellectual capacity of mankind in order to prevent them from using their intellects in an objective manner. Had their followers used their intellect objectively the limited intelligence of these thinkers would have been exposed. Instead, this long line of shallow-minded, unintelligent ‘thinkers’ glorified fundamental human flaws by portraying them as the product of intellect and insight. They led their fellow humans to the point where they do not know who they are, or their true identity as human beings, living aimless, meaningless lives with no destination, and a non-existent future.

The analysis I have presented above has been motivated by the desire to understand the human condition in an impartial manner. By natural disposition I am not a skeptical or a confrontational person. Nor has it been my habit to be envious of the achievements of others. Every step of human progress awakens within me a shared feeling of human greatness. However, the question that has troubled me since my youth is not specific to me. It is impossible for anyone to live a purposeful life without finding an answer to this question: what is the point of an exam in which your answers are not related to the questions?

Next chapter will be: *Is Personal Freedom Absolute?*

----------


## usman.khawar

> So, it is not about holding thinkers to be responsible for humanity and deceptions but about taking responsibility for our lives into our hands.


yes you r right  :Smile:

----------


## usman.khawar

*Is Personal Freedom Absolute?* 1/4

This short life, beginning with birth and culminating in death can be divided into periods. We are all bound by the human life cycle. Those who regard themselves as different and unique are also governed by the phases of the same life cycle. From the temporal to the spiritual, everyone and everything falls within this spectrum. For instance, the pleasure of the flesh and the delights of the mind may seem totally apart but in essence are similar. Even positive and negative responses may seem different but in the final analysis both are the same. 

The most widespread division of the stages of life is the Hindu Ashram system, which divides life into four phases. The first twenty-one years is called the Brahmacharya Ashram, the stage of youth. The second twenty one years, from twenty one to forty two is called the Grihastha Ashram or householder phase during which one focuses on family and work. The third phase of twenty one years, from ages forty two to sixty is the Vanaprastha or the hermitage phase where one gradually withdraws from others for contemplation. The fourth and final section from above sixty is the Sannyasa or renunciation phase in which one withdraws completely from the world and dedicates himself to the pursuit of spiritual truths.

This view of the stages of life has influenced almost every society in the world. The outcome of this is that we allocate the last period of our lives to focus on the fundamental and ultimate reality of existence, a stage of life which cannot be guaranteed that we will reach. How can someone who sets aside the final years of his life ( when his sensory faculties become weak and his mental faculties debilitated) to solve the ultimate priority of life claim he is intelligent? Is it not incumbent on the human race to find out how and in which capacity they should live their lives? Instead of focusing on this core question, contemporary thought has become self-absorbed. In this expansive universe we notice only ourselves. We claim that there is no firm evidence pointing to a power greater than Man, a force that could have brought this cosmos into being. We alone matter: everything else is irrelevant!

Our knowledge of the universe is extremely limited and rudimentary. Leaving aside the entire cosmos, we have not even mastered the understanding of phenomena which exist upon Earth and within its atmosphere. But this does not stop us from acting as though we are the inheritors of the universe. Without observing reality in an objective manner, the blind intellectuals of secularism refuse to accept the possibility of a reality lying beyond physical matter, or hints of life beyond the grave. This denial is based on the fact we cannot observe such a reality, therefore it does not exist. However, is it the case that thoughts, ideas and imaginations etc are all based on visible evidence? If it were so, the novelist would not be able to produce a new line of literature, nor could the poet create flights of fancy. The scientist studies the relationships between things. He is totally unaware of the reality of things. Clutching a few facts and figures, like Shylock, Man writes off all metaphysical facts as presumptions. Despite this, he is compelled to accept the noblest qualities of Man, his creative capacities and intellectual ideals, but declares that they have no basis in reality. Secular Man has developed an intellectual schizophrenic disorder that convinces him of his own greatness. He wants to be the final authority on deciding on matters of life and how it should be lived.

However, the credentials of the secular scientific community in fulfilling this role are open to question. There are many whose intellectual standard is below average. Their approach to a range of issues pertinent to life is dismissive, ignores the facts and is at times absurd. No scientist has to this day answered the fundamental question relating to human life: do we possess absolute freedom or are we subject to a higher authority? Consider for yourself, is this not an investigation of vital importance, with major implications for the human race. It is a question of human freedom or servitude. Do we control our entry and exit into life or are these governed by some force external to us?

To be continued... 1/4

----------


## Theunderground

I would like to ask you why you believe the quran is unchanged when manuscripts from olden times show a lack of vowelization (tashkeel.) which were added later.There are also variants in dialects still. Historically many of the companions viewed the quran as different from the current version,and Uthman in fact burnt many ofl the variant readings when he was khalifah. During muhammeds life and until Uthman the quran was not complete in a single accepted volume or standardised. 
And on your final point,yes i do dislike Muhammed as having 9-11 wives,marrying your step sons ex wife and marrying a nine year old (not to mention the barbaric laws and bloodthirtsy wars.) are in my mind the behaviour of a sick man. If you want to hold 'thinkers' repsonsible for humanitites downfalls heres your man.

----------


## usman.khawar

> I would like to ask you why you believe the quran is unchanged when manuscripts from olden times show a lack of vowelization (tashkeel.) which were added later.There are also variants in dialects still. Historically many of the companions viewed the quran as different from the current version,and Uthman in fact burnt many ofl the variant readings when he was khalifah. During muhammeds life and until Uthman the quran was not complete in a single accepted volume or standardised. 
> And on your final point,yes i do dislike Muhammed as having 9-11 wives,marrying your step sons ex wife and marrying a nine year old (not to mention the barbaric laws and bloodthirtsy wars.) are in my mind the behaviour of a sick man. If you want to hold 'thinkers' repsonsible for humanitites downfalls heres your man.


I would say these misunderstandings are due to only lack of knowledge of history and religion. There are many points u have mentioned but m sorry there is none of any new but the same old ones which were born by the propaganda to mislead or divert attention. m just holding the explanation due to contunuity of what i have started for You guys..

----------


## usman.khawar

*2/4 Is Personal Freedom Absolute?*

Assuming for a moment that we have absolute personal freedom, does this entitle us to impose our tastes and ethical outlook on others? If this were the case then life in general would be driven by the basic reptilian instinct of self-obsession, imposing their ideas on others regardless of any higher values. The strong would dominate the weak, resulting in a state of tyranny and perpetual strife. Should this assumption not be scrutinized? Are we really free to do whatever we like or are we answerable to some higher force who has blessed us with all of our faculties? It is the moral and intellectual duty of all human beings to answer this basic question in the early part of their life so that they are able to fulfill the responsibilities which come with being human. 

The greatest obstacle in considering this question is the concept of God, as it will determine whether we are absolutely free or have obligations to someone greater than Man. If God exists then we are not free.

We have not shown much interest in finding out about the greatest adversary whose potential existence threatens our freedom, the force which claims to have created the Earth and the skies, a being which, from the genesis of time through to eternity, is upholding and overseeing the order of the Earth, its physical and natural resources, its population, the rise and fall of its inhabitants, and the consequences of war and disputes between them. This invisible intelligence has set up the systems we take for granted; the changing seasons, ethnic and family groupings, children and offspring. It regulates our livelihoods and commercial success, determines our health and sickness, our sadness and joy.

It declares that the devastating gale force winds, the gentle morning breeze, the dazzling dew drops caressing the cheeks of the tulip and rose, the dry and dying bright yellow leaves of autumn, the snow-capped peaks of distant mountains, the mighty clouds bursting with rain, the deep and mysterious oceans, the silent mountains, and the merciless cycle of life and death, all these are just a few glimmers of its influence and control over the universe. In the presence of such a force how can we ever be free? Are we not helpless in front of it? Our power, our arguments, our efforts, our hopes, our knowledge and intelligence, our science or any other human quality or achievement cannot interfere with its control over us.

Has any philosopher, scientist or self appointed spokesman for mankind ever made an attempt to answer the fundamental question at the heart of human self-awareness? Is there anyone who has dedicated their life to the pursuit of God and concluded their research with the declaration “Mankind you are totally free for I have objectively established that God does not exist”. In matters of religion, scientists were mean and frivolous. They were blinded by a very basic caricature of religion and everything associated with it. For instance, they failed to distinguish between the timeless truths of religion and the corrupt gatekeepers of faith who exploited the name of God for their own ends. They cast aside their high standards of objectivity and did not apply these to the realities claimed by religion. It is not uncommon for a scientist to dedicate his entire life researching a single phenomenon, spending twenty to fifty years in the pursuit of one equation. The pharmacologist Alexander Fleming occupied years of his life looking at dishes of bacteria which led to the discovery of Penicillin; and after years of mental and mathematical training Issac Newton was able to formulate the Law of Gravity. We find one scientist spending his entire life engrossed in the motion of heavenly bodies and another obsessed by the search for a fungus which will save lives.

However, when intellectuals and popularisers of science, such as Bertrand Russell (1872-1970) and Carl Sagan(1934-1996) turned to religion they displayed a strange, irrational and reactionary approach to the study of religion. In scientific matters they maintained their integrity and objective approach, but were conspicuously biased when it came to religion. If they were around today one could ask: if the study of a simple phenomenon of nature requires the dedication of a whole lifetime then is it right that the study of the All-knowing and All Wise intelligence and force behind the Cosmos should be left to casual comments, unsupported by research, and an intellectual approach more characteristic of children then sincere scientists? It is even more astonishing that when scientists approach the study of natural phenomena they are strictly opposed to undertaking research clouded by personal feelings, prejudice, hidden assumptions, and subjective reasoning. These things are so abhorrent that any scientist who allows personal biases to influence their research becomes the target of criticism and ridicule. Yet the speed and foolishness of their knee-jerk response to metaphysical realities is beyond belief.

To be continued ...2/4

----------


## cacian

> The greatest obstacle in considering this question is the concept of God, as it will determine whether we are absolutely free or have obligations to someone greater than Man. If God exists then we are not free.



How does freedom compare to God?
and
How does Absolute got anything to do with Freedom?

How does and can God determine anything if he/she is not on earth amongst us?
You are only determined through your own actions , words and beliefs.

what's more how can God determine the lives of those do not believe He exist?
Atheist separate themselves from God, so how can you vouch for their freedoms if it is as you say controlled but God?

----------


## Theunderground

All the points i mentioned are either from the quran or the accepted islamic hadith. Seems to me that any history not agreeing with your deification of the quran is rejected as 'propoganda'. The quran has really in its totality nothing to offer modern man,unless its intrepeted away. What is the meaning of chopping of the hands of thieves,polygamy,whipping those who have sex without marriage and declaring war on those of a different mindset? Are these laws one can apply nowadays?

----------


## usman.khawar

> All the points i mentioned are either from the quran or the accepted islamic hadith. Seems to me that any history not agreeing with your deification of the quran is rejected as 'propoganda'. The quran has really in its totality nothing to offer modern man,unless its intrepeted away. What is the meaning of chopping of the hands of thieves,polygamy,whipping those who have sex without marriage and declaring war on those of a different mindset? Are these laws one can apply nowadays?


again so many points to discuss objectively..take any one like , chooping the hands of thieves! i would suggest u to stop thinking like theif hehe rather think like a common human being of a society. a person who earn his earning at right way for his family his sons, daughters wife mother , so many expenditures, and a thief come and take all his saving with him. may be he kept that mony for basic needs like for medicines, what if his mother is in hospital or his wife is going to give birth a new child what if that person is you? you were theft?. think like a person who has departed from all his life savings.. which was earned by the efforts of day n night with both hands. dont u wish to chop the single hand of the thief who take away all ur money? moreover if a thief know about the sever punishment he will never try to rob someone. 

my question is "which human made system of punishment in any country of the world has been proved the best? which eliminated the crimes ratio in the society." ??

----------


## usman.khawar

*Is Personal Freedom Absolute?* 3/4

Leaving aside the giant of science, there are mediocre professors who oppose religion solely on the grounds of personal choice and freedom of expression. They fear that an objective study of religion might destroy the imaginary demon of religion they have created and placed in from of the people; a monster which feeds on basic human fears, instincts and ethnic differences. To maintain this myth they deliberately present religion as irrational. However, they are keen to preserve religion as a symbolic totem will permit them in times of need to visit a shrine, to supplicate at the door of a holy man, or to fall at the feet of a religious healer. How could anyone follow such a religion or worship a God who is dumbfounded and confused by a handful of facts based on empirical research?

Is God still stuck in the past? Has he not been able to advance His understandings? It seems that modern science has shattered the foundation of hypothetical faith and left it in a dilemma in the desert of skepticism. The Devil (Shayatan. Iblees) is no fool; his strategy is to portray God as undesirable and pathetic. Is it not strange for a God, who does not have a limited understanding of the basic branches of science, to claim that He is the originator of all creation? A God, still living in a bygone era dependent on outmoded means, who trembles in awe at modern Mans intellectual and technological advances. Like Gulliver, He has been brought down and pinned to the ground by the tiny Lilliputians. The Emblem of power and majesty, possessing absolute wisdom has lost His nerve in the face of a few scientific facts and is content to accept that His existence is only a supposition which has no basis in reality. This is precisely the view of God held by secular scientists. What else do you expect from this kind of intellect? The distinction between what is conceptual and what is real is of huge importance to scientists. It is also the biggest stumbling block in their approach to God. The assumption that God does not exist distorts their research. Of course they will acknowledge the concept of God but will never accept even the remotest possibility that he could really exist. Why is this the case? Has there never been anyone who has specialized in the reality of God; or dedicated their entire life in the pursuit of God? Did the desire to fathom the reality of the cosmos not take hold of any human being? Has the intellectual garden of the human mind never witnessed the blossoming of a divine flower rooted in objective research and enquiry? Has the concept of God always been bereft of intelligence and reason? Have those who claim to be certain of Gods existence relied purely on blind emotion and feeling? Perhaps religion was only destined to last for a specified time in human history, and when the sun of reason reached its zenith, the only way for religion to survive was for it to suspend itself upside down, like a totally blind bat, and withdraw.

The idea that Divine knowledge should not be delved into, for the fear that it might prove to be primitive in the light of modern science, is ludicrous. There are many scientifically minded individuals who are adamant that we must not search for scientific ideas and inspiration in the book of God (Quran). What would these people do if God did decide to reveal scientific realities in His divine revelation? Perhaps they have forgotten that although a revealed book is not a book of science it is definitely a book of creation. It is impossible to imagine that such a book will not contain the laws and principles relating to the origin of the universe, the mystery of life, the end of the cosmos, and casual effects and outcomes. If you feel that it is your duty to investigate then, do so, Remember that a human can make a thousand mistakes and still retain his status as a human being, but God makes a single mistake He can never keep the title of God. Here we have God claiming that the Quran is His data. This is a brilliant opportunity for mankind to set up an objective test to prove or disprove God. The myth of God could be buried forever if we are able to find one single flaw in His data. Surely we can find a tiny flaw in the book of God!

This is an open challenge to mankind from God. All we have to do is to undertake a detailed study of the Quran in the same objective and diligent manner as we would a piece of scientific research. We can then declare with credibility that Gods understanding of basic scientific facts is flawed and His knowledge of the cosmos is limited. We could conclude that God is merely a storyteller who accompanies the desert caravans to relieve the boredom of the weary travelers by transporting their imagination into the realms of supernatural fantasy. You may notice that I have specifically referred to the Quran when inviting you to challenge God. This is because it is the most perfectly preserved religious scripture and it is the only book that God himself has guaranteed to preserve. He has given a personal guarantee that each phrase and sentence and every fact within it is His direct speech. All one needs to do is to pinpoint one error and that is the end of God! How simple it is to cure this phantom that has haunted mankind for centuries!

However, the intellectuals who undertake the critique of the Quran must demonstrate that they possess the capacity to conduct such as enquiry in accordance with the highest standards of scientific research. They cannot sit in a comfortable armchair and declare their conclusions. The issue at stake is far too important. This research and investigation will be long and arduous. It is not like the approach of the sociologist whose concept of God is of an idea people have made up in order to cope with the harsh realities of life, a concept created in response to the terror and helplessness of their situation. God is escapism!

If such an expert concludes that the mental turmoil experienced by those who believe in God is itself proof that He is merely a supposition, and then he must go back and check his research methodology. Our expert is not actually researching God. In fact he has no inclination to find out about God or to understand Him and then give a considered opinion based on his findings. What he is actually doing is giving an anthropological assessment of how people relate to societys concept of God. This is not the same as researching God. This is probably true for most scholars involved in social research. Their concern is on mundane matters such as how a particular community engages with food and hunting; how settlements grow and the dynamics of family and tribal units; and how myths and beliefs are utilized to maintain tradition and culture. They are not really interested in God, but in the idea of God as it is found in the minds of a particular social unit. As any anthropologist will tell you there is no escape from the concept of God; it keeps raising its head like an uncontrollable weed in prehistoric and later civilizations.

----------


## Theunderground

The quran is human made,by mister muhammed. And in the whole of history when has the implementation of quranic law created a sucessful society? Both during and after muhammeds life there were wars and bloodshed. The western standards of society are by and large more conducive to a prosperous society. Before the discovery of oil many of the middle eastern countries really were quite primitive and illiterate. I suggest that you are idealising the 'quran' and that if in 1400 years it has not really helped mankind positively (except in bloodshed,division and hate.) No matter how you rationalise and use apologetics to justify it,the fact is it doesnt work in practice nor does it appeal to a sensible mans emotions.

----------


## usman.khawar

look i justify and explain only one point about choping the hands of thief. before going ahead u should reconsider that if ur one point is wrong then ur further talk become doubt full. if u can counter argue wiht any strong reason about wt i explained in the answer of ur point about choping the hand of theif. u will find me ready to change my decisions or state of mind if i get strong argument from any side. if anyone have any strong objective argument against God i'll listen that. and consider that if its really strong and there is no above argument on that then u know i'll leave God who doesnt have strong argument i dont like to admit Him as God.

----------


## usman.khawar

*Is Personal Freedom Absolute? 4/4*

What I find fascinating in the study of sociology and anthropology is that prehistoric Man who did not know how to wash his face or clean his teeth; who had no idea of how to cook meat and food; who had no knowledge of how to build houses and dwellings; who had no concept of having a courtyard or a living room, who was not familiar with the practice of growing vegetables, let alone irrigating land, sowing seeds and harvesting crops; whose physical form evolved from Homo Habilis( earliest Hominid known to use tools) into Home Erectus; who spent day and night like wild predators swinging from tree tops; and who did not experience any feeling or emotion other than sexual gratification: how strange it is that the first thing that such a creature should do is to start searching for a higher reality(God). The earliest human settlements were religious in character. In fact, all Paleolithic civilizations were priestly societies with religious rituals and symbolism. The dead were buried with formal rites of passage; prayers said, flowers scattered and offerings made in places as far flung as Mesopotamia and China. 

How can one explain this aspect of prehistoric civilization? Did these helpless and unintelligent human beings have access to some alien life from which taught them these metaphysical realities? Perhaps the slightest threat on the human intellect forced it to acknowledge the power of an Almighty God? could it be possible that human consciousness was gradually being guided by some external agency to adopt practices and ideals which supported human existence and perfection? It is hard to avoid the conclusions that some external agency or force has been supporting mankind in meeting all their physical , social and spiritual needs. We observe that when our ancestral mother was not yet aware of the nature of her feminine form, she is ’instinctively ‘ taught how to sever the umbilical cord of her newborn child. Threatened by wild and predatory animals, our human ancestors are guided to place one brick on top of another and build secure dwellings. Having created systems to satisfy his physical needs we find these same ancestors being directed towards perfecting the art of communication through the use of rhetorical devices and deep understanding of language and grammar. How could all this and more have been independently developed by our uncivilized and prehistoric human ancestors who were driven only by animal passions and the need for survival?

Based on archaeological evidence alone it is difficult to establish that some external agency or force was involved in human progress and development. Such an idea is hard for secular scientists and philosophers to swallow; their minds reach breaking point if they have to accept that the concept of God is as ancient as humanity itself. Their minds are already in mental anguish. The certainties that the scientists have established after painstaking Endeavour did not last the course of a century. The certainty of Newton’s universe was shattered by Einstein’s theory of Relativity. The certainty of Einstein’s universe is in turn being eroded by modern discoveries and research. It seems that uncertainty is intrinsic to the scientific process. In fact, some of the latest discoveries in the field of quantum mechanics have left scientists bewildered. The number of subatomic particles in addition to neutrinos, quarks, muons is growing, not to mention other particles such as the tachyon, which can travel faster than the speed of light. We cannot claim to have mastered the understanding of our galaxy, let alone the cosmos. At every turn we are faced with a reality that we cannot completely fathom: black holes, parallel universes, dark matter and antimatter. All this suggests an intelligence and power greater than that of Man; yet modern Man insists there is nothing greater than him!! We find it difficult to acknowledge the limitations of our intellects and the understanding of life which this generates.

We focus on the here and now and neglect to ponder on the final outcome of the universe; the expansion of the universe is an established fact but its contraction and end is an occurrence which does not seem to concern us much. Our origin was in a specific moment of time in the past but our future has no endpoint. The stakes are high. Are we willing to barter a few decades of life at the expense of eternity? Science has certainly made life more convenient for us, giving us toasters, ovens, cars, trains plains. It has also made life more dangerous by providing chemical weapons, smart bombs, ballistic missiles and nuclear warheads. However, it has neglected to focus on the fundamental question of the purpose of life. Perhaps science does not have the tools for this. The paradigm established by science to understand reality is as fleeting as the playful dance of the morning breeze on the buds; it then fades away with the dawning of the new day. Time is indeed relative!

By this point you might be forgiven for thinking that I am like a disgruntled teenager who is making mockery of the learning and experience of respected authorities: far from it. I would describe myself as a lost traveler in the desert who finds that all the landmarks and signposts he was given were mirages and guesses. He feels angry and betrayed by his intellectual and knowledgeable superiors, and in this state expresses his frustration in a cultured and respectful manner.

4/4

to be continued with the next chapter : Priorities in Life

----------


## Theunderground

This is just spam. Islamic shariah has no business in the modern world,its not about debating point by point,its about the real world. Even most muslims would not want shariah law implemeted.

----------


## usman.khawar

*Priorities in Life 1/2*

Life is all about priorities. We are nothing but the sum of our choices, which are made on the basis of what is deemed to be important. Is the capacity to priorities inherent within the structure of mind? It appears that this quality is an intrinsic attribute of the psyche of Man. The far-reaching impact of this habit of the brain can be felt in all spheres of life; all of us behave and act according to priorities which we have arrived at consciously or unconsciously. These mental guidelines govern our decisions of life. Interestingly, our internal framework of priorities resists change and continues in it trajectory as long as life’s routines stay the same. Only a major trauma or tragedy can cause us to reshuffle our hierarchy of priorities. In such a situation all lesser priorities are ignored and our whole focus shifts to dealing with the major priority.

The ability to identify priorities and link them to the factor of time is a key distinguishing feature of the cerebral cortex. Gaining skills and qualifications, leading to job security and a secure income, are seen as urgent and necessary priorities. The mind declares these as important priorities towards which the productive portion of a person’s life is dedicated. Yet the time to address the most important priority is postponed till a period of life in which an individual becomes weak and decrepit. He does this believing that the purpose of his intellectual faculties is to help him attain some basic aims in life. Ignoring the advice of all religions, he insists on postponing his focus on the single most important priority until the most unsuitable time and place. Intellectual pride and animal desires are complicit in this. Despite possessing everything, such an approach intensifies feelings of depression, dissatisfaction and anxiety. The heart finds no solace or joy. Many people become the victims of absolute despair, and in their dying days plunge deeper into darkness, having lost all hope of salvation. This seems to be the stage when those who regard themselves as intelligent deny God and reject the reality of facts.

The acceptance of God is not necessarily linked with the choice of feeding your reptilian self or restraining it. It may follow that a person who can control the negative self will perhaps be more inclined to God. On the other hand, there are people who restrain their animal passions without actually believing in God. Once again the issue goes back to the priorities each person has in life. Someone who wants to understand the purpose of life will make God a priority, whereas someone who is only driven by personal interest will do whatever is necessary to attain self mastery and not give God a second thought. We cannot ignore God because the question of whether God exists is central if we are to attain felicity. Suppose that God does exist: the consequences of not recognizing God are extremely painful. For instance you will have lost the opportunity to have a life of joy and plenty, stretching over billions of years and will instead have a despicable and painful existence for the same length of time, which is unlimited.

Despite its importance, many intellectuals have completely ignored the issue of God due to their mental prejudice against religion. The bigotry of a scholar is more dangerous than that of the ordinary man as it is veiled and intricate. Most philosophers, scientists, statesmen or writers are only interested in gaining recognition for themselves. They have no time or inclination to ponder the ultimate question. Confused and bewildered themselves, in turn they misguide others. In the corridors of fame and survival, fear of an afterlife and accountability to God seems like an imaginary proposition. On the other hand, knowing that human beings have wasted the better part of their lives and intellects pursuing lesser priorities, and have ignored the most important priority of all, they become oblivious to their purpose in life and continue to live in this state of anxiety and ignorance until the approaching pangs of death. Inactivity is worse than rejection and denial of God.

To be continued... 1/2

----------


## usman.khawar

*Priorities in Life 2/2*

Having grown up with the great thinkers of science and literature, I too feel a desire to preserve the romantic and nostalgic view of these personalities. However, when I observe the deliberate attempts to divert people from the most important priority of the human race, by showing lesser priorities as the most important, and leading mankind towards doubt, instead of showing them the path of salvation, then, there is no doubt in my mind that the responsibility for the destruction of the human race lies with the intellectuals. Perhaps this is the ‘diverting people from the path of God’ that is referred to repeatedly by the God “Those who divert people from the Path of God, and seek to make it crooked, and they reject the Hereafter (7:45)”

It is astonishing that this denial of God is not based on any research backed by objective reasoning. Many also reject God due to the personal loss and pain they have experienced in life for which God is held accountable directly or indirectly. This derives from another misconceived idea that if there was a God, then there wouldn’t be any suffering in the world, everybody would be equal. It is beyond dispute that there is disparity of wealth and status around us and this has profound impact on people. For instance, deprivation can produce feelings of inferiority and low self-esteem which may lead to jealousy, anger and rage. Sometimes these outbursts take on the form of negative Marxist and Leninist counter action, and at times they manifest themselves as a rejection of the soul in the form of existentialist philosophy. People want the world to the form of existentialist philosophy. People want the world to function in accordance with their limited and relative conceptions of justice. What they ignore is that God is not the Deity of a single individual or group: He is the God of the entire human race. The reality of suffering cannot be truly understood if it is divorced from our purpose of existence, the idea of divine requital and the afterlife.

Unfortunately, the manifestations of religion today seem to promote injustice and discrimination. This is the distorted face of religion. Faith which is rooted in God does not tolerate inequality or oppression. The heart of God is open with equal compassion to all his creatures. Ritual worship and the focus on difference and hate is not divine teaching, but the preaching of Man. True religion is driven by the search for God and love for Him and His creation. All those who worship God in this way are followers of religion in the real sense. Their actions can never lead to discrimination in the administration of justice. It is only because of the self-interested interpretation and execution of God’s law that religious bigotry is becoming widespread. The means by which humanity was to be united has itself become a tool of division.

to be continued with next very interesting chapter.. Mysticism and Shariah(religion's code of conducts)

----------


## usman.khawar

*Mysticism and Shariah 1/2*

An allusion to Tassawuf (Islamic mysticism) in the Indian Subcontinent is necessary as the masses in this land came to know God through the Sufis (Mystics). Their personalities and conduct led humanity towards the recognition of God. However, the existence of mystical thought in human history was also reflected by teachers like Zeno of Elea (d. 430 BC), Diogenes (d.323 BC), Plotinus (d.270 CE), Dionysius Exigus (d. 544 CE), St Augustine(d.430) and St Aquinas(d.1274) followed by a long list of Muslim Sufis (Mystics). Through self-purification and by establishing the most important priority of the human intellect they were able to achieve sincerity, love and awareness of God. they left clear signposts for those who came after them thus ensuring that the thought of returning to God continued to exist among the masses.

Islam has produced a large number of Sufis is succession. This is because the religion of Islam has a clear concept of God and its path of guidance is brightly illuminated. The concept of God contains no confusion and the role of the messenger is utterly transparent. Whosoever wants to follow the path towards God will not find a scripture better than the Quran, nor a teacher better than Muhammad, the messenger of God. The complete preservation of the Quran and the numerous and testified reports of the Prophet’s conduct have provide us with unambiguous guidance in every aspect of life. In Islam, mysticism is not an exclusive or selective approach; rather it is the common and standard approach. Every effort to acquire sincerity or striving for self-awareness, balance and moderation naturally leads to God.

It is the Quran alone that leads to a universal conception of God. In other religions the personal views and prejudices of people let to a localized notion of God. Each tribe and nation perceived God as their personal inheritance and appropriated God for themselves. They ranked themselves as God’s beloved. Such a pledge from God is not found in God in His words or in any of His books.

The Quran tells us that the vastness of the cosmos is a minimal expression of His infinite creative force. It informs us that He is infinite and self-sufficient. How could He be the Father, Son or Brother of anyone? It is impossible for His wondrous beauty to be reflected in idols and statues. He, the infinitely Just, does not decide to reward conduct and character on the basis of how closely related someone is to someone. His providence is not contingent on our acceptance or denial. He provides sustenance both for the believer and the non-believer. In fact, He gives more to the non-believer taking all considerations into account. God, the Sublime and Exalted cannot be comprehended by the human intellect without knowledge and understanding.

Better knowledge leads to better recognition. Because of this the Sufis consider knowledge of God and self-awareness as the ultimate priority. From the hordes of Mullahs and holy men of today not a single one has accomplished even the generic standards of the self-recognition of God. they have failed in the because they are inclined to embroil the general public in mythological stories so that they can conceal their inner vices and depravity. Their sole aim is to seek their personal interests and satisfy their own desires. Nevertheless, there are conscientious few who have a glimmer of sincerity. However, they have not been able to climb out of the matrix of deceptive representation. Their journey continues in darkness. Those who trust the insincere Mullahs (Traditional Muslim Cleric, priest) are so naïve and innocent that not only are they bewitched by this magical system but they have been deceived to such an extent that they have become prisoners to blind following. They do not dare to question their masters.

The path of the Shariah, the external Law, and Tareeqt, the inner Law, have been hijacked by quacks. Knowledge and reality gave way to absurd fictions and long and useless litanies begun to pile up. The world of forty-day retreats, invocations, mystical powers and spiritual states was created. Control of every street and corner was handed over to the recruits of these schools of magical charms. Now every morsel of daily bread, Every matter, every marriage and wedding, every job and career opportunity was not possible without these magical spells. Godhood was handed over to magicians. It seems as if these people have got together and exiled God from the universe. There were only a handful of those who are able to watch over the reputation of their virtuous forefathers.

The vicious contest between the forces of pseudo-Sufi schools and the reprehensible clerics completely erased any distinction between truth and falsehood from the minds of both sides. The reality of the divine vanished in the swarm of litanies and baseless fairy tales. When the Mullahs saw that the Sufi pretenders were more popular and much loved by ordinary people, they began to make their own claims to mysticism in their own groups. They had no understanding of the gradations of mystical thought. In their grand design of greed and gluttony they prepared a mythology of mystical powers which shocked and surprised the people of real understanding. The minds of the Mullahs set up the most stringent principles of allegiance to themselves (Ba’ayat, oath). In the style of free masonry they straitjacketed their followers into a Madrasah system based on conflicting views which wiped out any independent thought or action. Dazed, bewildered and confused, their followers became trapped into movements similar to those of the Hashshashin (Assassins) of Alamut (A religious sect during the 8th and 13th Century CE which trained assassins using hashish to control the minds of their followers.

Religion disappeared: only the traditions of extremism, hatred and exploitation were left behind. In addition to the Mullahs (Islamic traditional priest) there were certain families who exploited the names of the Naqshabandis,Suharwardis, Qadiries and Chisties ( Names of famous Sufi Orders in the Indian subcontinent) to drive forward their own interests. These parasitic creatures fastened their tentacles around the neck of the people. The Masters of mysticism had already reached God and all that was left in the hands of these Crows (imposters) were oaths of allegiance, feasting and singing. A simple general fact-finding exercise can reveal this fact. In the contest of worldly power, the descendants of the great mystics rose above every moral constraint. They became captives to the lust for land, gold, status and control. Mullahism, like Catholicism and Judaism, succeeded in creating a system which safeguarded its interests. Sincere and well-meaning leaders were replaced with seminary trained but uneducated fanatics.

To be continued....

----------


## usman.khawar

*Mysticism and Shariah 2/2*

Islam and God began to be associated with killing and bloodshed. This gave the secularist another excuse. He found another argument for the superiority of his civilization and the necessity for social freedom. So, with extreme cruelty, secularism began to pursue religion, especially the followers of Islam. Alas, how unfortunate for mankind! Gone is the religion which was the only way to attain the proximity of the ultimate reality and instead we are left with nothing but the stench of personal prejudice. Gone is the religion which is the science of all sciences, leaving behind displays of sheer madness. The intimate knowers of God’s mysteries have disappeared and in their place are the assassins of character and morality. Gone are the true mystics such as Bayazid Bistami (d. 874), Junaid al Baghdadi(d.910), Rabia al-Adawiya (d.801) and Hasan Basri (d.737), and we are left mere Mullahs, (Traditional Islamic Priests), Mullahs and more Mullahs.

These self-intoxicated individuals desecrated all the requirements and protocols of humility. To gain control of the minds of people they bestowed upon themselves and their insignificant and minor teachers the titles of the great masters. To this day, I have not come across any reason that would justify a mystic to sing the praises of his own piety. Where did the title of Religious Reviver of the Millennium (Mujadad Alf Sani) come from? Who received it and who gave it? Other titles are the Master of the Arabs and the non Arabs, Leader of the Mystical world, Lord of the Six Dimensions, the upholder of the Age, the Helper, and the Pole of Existence. All these stations have been claimed by these self-sanctifying parasites. Today these crows flap where eagles one soared. The outward behavior of these friends of Evil is all religious and saintly. As a result of this, the search for truth has become extremely difficult. Intellectual curiosity and Endeavour alone can resist and prevail over the seductive captivation of this exploitation of the unsuspecting masses.

Knowledge and scholars have both disappeared. The goals of the Secularist, the Mystic and the Mullah were all different and personal. However in the pursuit of power and status they were all equally ruthless. In using religion they were all cold and calculating. The worst types of sexual corruption, misappropriation of funds and intellectual monstrosities at one time or another reveal the true nature of these groups. Unfortunately, authority still remains with the Secularist and the mullah. Perhaps the time of Islam has not yet come, and the coming of the Mahdi( According to Muslim traditions the savior(Messiah) who will establish the kingdom of God on Earth towards the end of time and will be joined by Jesus Christ) seems distant.

Islam is not the birthright of the Muslims, nor are the ordinary Muslims the vehicles of the religious scholars’ personal desires. Islam belongs to every individual and human being. Wherever anyone is searching for God and whatever path he chooses, it will lead to Islam. The hatred of Islam amongst Non-Muslims is because of the Muslims. During the centuries of killing, fighting and war when Islam and falsehood were locked in battle, Islam transformed from a religion leading to God to become a religion of vested interests and specific nationalities. This was purely the outcome of twisted thinking. This was the same corrupt approach that the Jews and Christians had taken regarding their own religions. The Jews regarded the religion of Moses and the Torah as personal possessions and acted wrongfully in relation to it. The Book of God was reduced to the commonplace prejudices of different tribes. In the same way the Bible became a victim to the highhanded approach of the Christians. Its priests created distortions in it to further their own aims. Even though God permits mankind to ponder and reflect upon scripture, yet these exploiters of religion vested themselves with the authority to misinterpret the verses of the Holy Books. The paths leading to the welfare and happiness of all mankind now became means for promoting personal, tribal and nationalistic interests. 

In every religion the cleric has always been the least educated in the higher truth. Secularism has always lusted for power. In essence the battle between the secularist and the cleric should have centered on the struggle between the body and soul. This did not happen, as the ultimate goal of both was to gain power. Although the secularist has the upper hand today, the die-hard Mullah, who possesses an instinctive intelligence which is primitive and natural, knows that secularism can never provide tranquility to the human mind. It can offer the means to improve the quality of life, but it does not have anything called peace and contentment. This clan of religious pretenders is waiting for the time when the desire of the people for peace and tranquility will outstrip their hunger for physical necessities. This will be the time when it will leave its protected fortress and once again will make a bid to establish its own authority. In response to this act of history, God and the godly people will be reasserting, as always, the doctrines of priorities in order to face such a major crisis, and this will pave the way for the coming of Mahdi and Jesus Christ.

*to be continued ... with new mind blowing chapter.. The working of Inner self*

----------


## usman.khawar

*The Working of the Inner Self 1/4*

The whisperings of the reptilian Self prevent us from identifying our true priorities in life. Its temptations divert us from our real purpose and its voice can be heard in all aspects of life. One of the strongest desires we find hard to resist is the seeking of status, and this is linked to our careers. The idea of developing a career is planted in our minds from an early age, either by those who are close to us or by our observation of successful people. The rest of our life is dedicated to the pursuit of this goal and we exert all our energy in its cause. The pursuing of a career is seen as an obligation, it is the only thing that really matters in life. We never stop to question our priorities in life and are dragged deeper into ourselves. In the words of Krishan Mahraaj, ‘when a single passion controls our minds, reason is tossed out and flung away like a small dinghy left at the mercy of furious storms in a vast ocean.’

The psychopathic obsession with ‘status’ is fuelled by materialistic values and is a result of the social and economic comparisons we make with others in society. Like a nightmare it haunts and compels us to chase an illusion of reality. This madness does not allow us to rest or reflect upon the real nature of reality. Feeling disadvantaged and deprived, our ambitions undergo constant change, trapping us in the snare of our reptilian instincts until we reach our graves. These temptations are like wild creeper plants which hide the ultimate priority from view.

Instead we waste time and energy pursuing lesser priorities with the result that the real purpose of life becomes an indistinct memory, lost in the desolate plains of forgetfulness. Many years later we bring this vague memory to the forefront of our mind and return to our fundamental priority. It is then we realize that our habits are deep-rooted and our indifference has become ingrained in our being. Despite our efforts we feel powerless and are compelled to turn a blind eye to reality. Yet the chances of addressing the ultimate priority before the pangs of agony of death are slim. The only glimmer of hope seems to be the boundless mercy of God. Left on our own, we lack the necessary provisions to ensure our safety along the perilous journey of life.

There are many pastimes the intellect loves to engage in, but its favorite is self-obsession. When a person regards himself as intellectual, the nature of his preoccupation takes on a different hue. Ordinary people with an average education spent their life pursuing wealth and pleasure but for the highly educated the sole aim in life is to stand out from the crowd, to be unique. It is obvious that no human being can be totally exceptional. For instance the chemical make-up of all human beings is the same. One cannot shed the physical attributes of the human race even if one resorts to outrageous and unusual antics. In every sphere from criminal activity to moral qualities, people are constantly looking for novel ways and means. This still does not make them unique. Throughout history, there has been a constant stream of ignorant practices alongside highly intellectual traditions. The entire human race has emulated these personalities to add color to their individual characters. Perhaps, the truly exceptional individuals are those who many have attempted to imitate but few have attained their rank and status.

----------


## usman.khawar

*The Working of the Inner Self 2/4*

Despite our best efforts we can never become like Jesus or Muhammad. The doors of this choice have been closed to us. Throughout the ages awakened consciousness and presence of these individuals supported humanity, who had become diverted and distracted, in finding a route to safety amidst the dust storm of reptilian temptation. Regardless of whether people believed them or not, they continued to fulfill their responsibilities without any reward. Were it not for them, the future of the human race may have been decided a long time ago with Earth being declared an ‘annexe’ of Hell.

The fundamental issue is whether the human mind can attain self-realization. Its absence leads to self-deception and the strengthening of the animal instinct. If the pruning of the wild creeper is not undertaken in time, then the outcome will be the same as being trapped in the web of a deadly spider, or being surrounded by dense, intertwined thorny branches, preventing escape and blocking the sunlight. Reptilian desires surround the human mind, making it impossible for the light of reason to reach it. In the presence of Umar the great, a shepherd defined a barrier as an edible bush, entangled on all sides by branches covered with dense and poisonous thorns to which his animals could not gain access to eat. In the same way when reptilian cravings spread and take root the human mind becomes entangled in the thorny bushes of insignificant priorities. Weeding and pruning the thorn bushes is the only course of action. The intelligent person is the one who cuts the branches of animal desires with the ‘axe’ of accountability, and prevents himself from becoming a prisoner to self-indulgence.

No matter how desirable an object might be, if it has a negative effect on our focus on the ultimate priority then such a delusional thought must be severed from its root. Self-love ensures the survival of the reptilian spirit; narcissism is its defining characteristic. Under no circumstances will it permit even the thought of something that it does not agree with. However, God has placed the intellect as a force which can oppose the self-satisfying animal self of Man. The greatest obstacle to self-realization is self-obsession. Its deadly effect permeates every aspect of life. It is visible in the field of love and relationships. It is present in all the traditions of art and science. It is engraved on every page of the philosophy of human ‘wisdom’. The tragedy of self-love is that it takes away the possibility that we can make mistakes. Self-worship is beyond error.

Self-love, in a nutshell, is the urge to praise oneself and deflect self-criticism. The Self maintains the right to defend itself from attack at all costs, whether justified or not. God has declared the Self (Nafs) to be His greatest enemy. But what is the Nafs (Self)? The term self refers to the package of animal instincts found in Man. If the intellect is constructive and active then the Self is destructive and devious. Time and again we notice that due to self-centeredness the intellect becomes a tool of the unscrupulous instincts of the Nafs. How else could moral corruption spread to such an extent that governments across the world can declare the worst examples of human character as the privilege of democratic freedom? The single explanation for the moral bankruptcy of the western world is the fact that its entire intellectual approach has become entangled in the trap of reptilian self-conceit. History since ancient times shows us that only a sudden and major catastrophe can shock the system and dislodge this reptilian self-love, allowing it once again to take the path of the intellect.

To be continued after one week  :Smile:  ...

----------


## usman.khawar

*The Working of the Inner Self 3/4*

The key to understanding the higher truths of religion lies in knowing yourself. The mystical tradition of all religions places a huge emphasis on this to the extent that both knowledge of God and the self are at times synonymous. Why is this the case? The answer is not that Man is God and if he focuses on himself he will discover the secret of divinity. But if Man understands the way he processes reality and the factors that impact on his spiritual well-being he can soar to the heights of the divine. In other words, self-knowledge is all about understanding the psychology of the self. The quest for God is the outcome of perfect psychological balance and as long as we do not undergo self-analysis and reflection we will never be able to realize our religious and social goals. Greed, deception, feelings of inferiority, a sense of superiority, lust for power, existentialism, narcissism and countless other nuanced concepts are such that they cannot be fully understood without first sacrificing your life on the gallows. The attention and praise of others which brightens up your face with the smile of self-satisfaction is enough to alter the outcome of years of spiritual struggle. When the mind desires the praise of a flatterer, it has already sentenced its intellect to death. ‘The last negative trait to leave the heart of a man’, declared Al-Ghazzali (Abu Hamid al Ghazzali (1058-1111) one of the greatest Islamic jurists, theologians and mystical thinkers.), ‘is the love of fame’.

Any person who is of the view that ‘we are made so’ can never step on to the threshold of deep knowledge of reality (Irfaan). The intellectuals and philosophers of the West are happy to indulge in academic research but are not willing to challenge the dictates of the reptilian Self or entertain the possibility that humanity, at its core, is spiritual. They believe that there cannot be any better form that the one they exist in. they do not regard seeking fame and power as shortcomings of human nature but as their due right. Gripped in the chains of restless activity, Europe and the Western mind are totally ignorant of inner humility and submission. Pride, arrogance, fame, power and status are seen not as repulsive character traits but as the innate purpose of life. Struggling for them makes absolute sense. There is not even a shred of feeling that this approach could be detrimental to life. Maybe the possibility that the purpose of life is driven by these negative traits is based on their objective approach and has led them to completely disregard any other possibility. Centuries have passed by and but a single Sufi or God-aware person has been born amongst the people of West; centuries have gone by and they have not felt the slightest sense of loss at this.

There are many people who object that this is not the case. They are keen to regard philosophers and writers such as Sartre, Camus, Rosseau, Dostoevsky, Bergon, Kant and Hegel as Sufis (Mystics). According to some, Louis Pasteur and Pascal could even be Sufis. Those with extreme levels of intelligence regard the satirist Jean Genet’s ‘Journal of a Thief’ as a textbook of spirituality. This is because spirituality is seen as nothing more than lovely phrases and idealized notions of how to live life. But to regard human compassion and concern for the problems of humanity as a purely spiritual matter is the outcome of the objective reasoning style of the West. Humanism has inflicted a great blow to the ultimate priority of mankind. If the fundamental obligation of recognizing God had been fulfilled then the rights and dignity of mankind would all have been safeguarded under the concept of God awareness. However, the situation deteriorated to such an extent that human rights became an excuse to sideline God. Humanism was made to replace the concept of God. The claim that the rights of people were more important than the rights of God became widespread. When the intellect suffers a crisis of its priorities, this is the result.

The hegemony of Western thought produced an inferiority complex in the East. This was exacerbated by the way of knowledge was researched and transmitted from the West. For many years, the intellectuals of the East remained dependent on the West for inspiration. Not only were they influenced by the West but they ultimately lost their ancient heritage of wisdom. Inspired by Western education, these oriental copies of the West are in reality just beggars at the doorstep of the Western way of life. Their inner experiences too were sacrificed to this slave mentality. So when a range of modern movements went on to lay the foundations of religious groups on the basis of activism and organization, they felt compelled to insult and oppose the sublime thought and values of traditional religion. The bipolar split between those who believe only in Shariah and those who only believe in Tariqaat (Spiritual Law) is a result of this type of thinking. 

Those who rejected Western thought on the basis of religion did not have any convincing evidence. Decades of unquestioning, shallow and blind following of religious leaders had made them completely oblivious to the fact that they must respond to changing social conditions. Although they opposed Western thinking, it appeared that they were shaken, frightened and intimidated by modern thought, rather like a shabbily-clad beggar who, upon being refused charity, begins to swear and curse the wealthy passer-by. Then there were those progressive intellectuals, thinkers and writers (words which are mistakenly applied) who, like monkeys, blindly aped western trends without any analysis or critique. By licking the leftover dregs from the discarded goblet of the West they tried to gain honor and status.

It is to be expected that during times of change people’s values will also be transformed. But the speed of turbulence with which the Subcontinent underwent its transition to modernity is perhaps unparalleled. Here the supporters of modern civilization were slaves, as were its opponents. If the intellectual and writers wandered around with outstretched palms, the religious masters were also prepared to drink the dregs discarded from the cups of West. Great names were bolted on to very small dwarves. Mullahism, Sufism and secularism all claimed the slogan of revival. At a time when the dream of glory had been shattered these people were taken as the nobles and leaders of a diseased Muslim Ummah(Community). The priorities of the Muslims changed in such a way that religion lost its universal character. It seemed that religion was dependent upon schools and universities for its authentication. Sadly, familiarity with Western education did not lead to knowledge but, like racial pride, it became a way of acquiring personal power and status. At times the opinion of a Western intellectual was given the status of divine revelation.

To be continued....

----------


## usman.khawar

*The Working of the Inner Self 4/4*

Amongst the mystical schools of religion, displays of telepathic communication, telekinesis, clairvoyance and levitation were seen as Mysticism (Tasawwuf) itself. But the spiritual Order of the Naqshbandi masters (a mystic group of Islam in Sub continent) was the most extreme. They developed all kinds of strange terms as compounded presence (Tarkeeb –e-hazuri), compounded communion and regarded these as the signposts on the path to God. The Sufi Orders were so engrossed in the seven colors of light that they did not even realize that two further colors of light had been discovered. Their dreams of grandeur were such that a double first graduate who would perhaps one day become greater then Wittgenstein or Russel in his field would embrace politics and revolution, wasting away his entire life in unconscious ecstasy.

However, other equally intelligent people were so influenced by scientific theories that they insisted on re-interpreting the Quran according to their own inclinations. It felt as though the Quran was only a carbon copy of Western thought. Although God alone is the judge of intentions, people such as Ghulam Ahmad of Qadian, Perwez and Barrq (Names of people who perverted the mainstream understanding of religion, sometimes setting themselves up as prophets) were so captivated by the West that in an attempt to be objective they strayed far from the clear and simple interpretation of the Quran. Instead of being a book of the cosmos, the Quran seemed like the creation of unknown and possessed thinkers of the nineteenth and twentieth centuries. These self-proclaimed researchers plunged the Muslim Community into a crisis of interpretation that ignorance was better than comprehension.

In contrast, the classical scholar of religion was unable to step beyond the intellectual advances of the Tabi Tabieen ( the second generation of followers after the Companions of the Last Prophet P.B.U.H) during the 7th and 8th centuries CE. The statement of Ibn Abbas (An eminent companion of the Prophet (PBUH) regarded as an authority in Tafseer, Quranic Exigesis) that every age has its own interpretation of the Quran was forgotten. Contrary to this the whole of knowledge was based on the selections of doctrinal scholars. The commentaries (Tafseer) of the Quran from the middle ages were beyond repeal. Yet it was impossible to bring them into alignment with the modern age. In the history of the world, Islam has never been a religion of extremist tendencies. But when religion became the means of acquiring power at a personal, group and institutional level, then a new interpretation of Islam emerged. An Islam that was devoid of tolerance, compassion, trust and sincerity. Religion was no longer about moderation and refinement of the soul. Instead it became an outlet of feelings of inferiority and loss.

To some extent it is possible to accept such a misrepresentation of religion amongst co-religionists. But the bitter tragedy was that this novel interpretation of religion was seen as authentic by others. On the basis of this false conception of Islam, the crows and mistresses of the West went on to declare themselves champions of human freedom and free thinking. The whole focus of discussion and debate has shifted from Islam to the prevalent practices of the Muslims. The identity of Islam is defined by the conduct and character of those who claim to be Muslims. Sadly, the state of the Muslims today is that their hypocrisy is self-evident and their intellectual capacities are confined. Their character and values are so rotten that it is impossible for them to face up to this challenge in any shape or form. It has long been a tradition of the West, and it still is today, that they do not look lightly upon weakness. Their devious and scheming natures have enabled them to take advantage of this moral weakness of the Muslim people during times of plenty and to revive the traditions of Genghis and Hulagu Khan (Mongol Invaders renowned for their cruelty, barbarism and oppression).

Yet the people of Islam have still not worked out why their prayers are not answered and their efforts go unrecognized. Despite the intensity and abundance of religious practices, victory and glory remain distant, and divine support seems to be absent. The Muslim statesmen are modern and secular. The Mullahs are out-of-date and lack intellectual depth. This leaves the ordinary Muslim in a state of helplessness, waiting in the hope of another Messiah to come. He has complete trust in the promises of God and His Messenger. But the character and values which these promises require Muslims to adopt are nothing more than hopes, dreams and desires.

To be continued with next chapter..!

----------


## usman.khawar

*Eastern and Western Approaches to Religion* 1/4

The paleness and ferocity of the West was a trial for the ‘rainbow’ residents of East. The desire to adopt the learning of the West compelled them to send their finest and keenest intellects to Western lecture theaters. This elite group returned with the belief in the innate superiority of Western culture, resulting in a profound impact on Eastern society. The benchmark for determining social class and status was replaced. No longer was society hierarchically structured on the basis of family and tribal loyalty: language and levels of formal education now determined rank. Alongside the notion of cultural superiority came the secularist temperament which spread the idea of inferiority and lack of cultural capital in the minds of the downtrodden and colonized people of the East. The infrastructure of education changed. New systems of education led to the creation of a different type of social class structure.

The attempts of Muslim societies to become ‘civilized’ verged on the ridiculous. Every street and neighborhood began to reflect the new divisions of educational class. Employment opportunities were few for those without European qualifications. As a result, religion became the means of livelihood of the lower classes. Religious learning became the preserve of those unwanted by society. Is it any wonder then that a religion whose foundations are built on dependence is unable to produce shoclars who command respect and can apply the Quran with wisdom and insight? The reality is that students of religion are viewed with a mixture of pity and charity. Their survival depends on the handouts given by wealthy and ‘generous’ patrons of secular culture. In the words of a poet, men of God are beyond this: 
‘Not for the free is this life or that
Saintliness-hypocrisy, Kingship- a sham’

The poet and philosopher Muhammad Iqbal (d. 1938) wept at the state of the Muslims, but the rate of decline was beyond the shedding of tears. Although he was unable to solve the crisis of the Muslims, he joined forces with M.A Jinnah (founder of Pakistan d .1948) to create a country for the Muslims of India in which, at the very least, they would not feel a sense of inferiority in the outward practices of their religion. However, the state of intellectual poverty remained unchanged. In fact it grew more intense after independence. After centuries of ignorance, these two champions of freedom of thought and action illuminated new dimensions of knowledge and character. Unfortunately, intellectual confusion and degradation have remained a social reality. Mediocre minds and slave mentalities have cast their bewitching spells over the masses. Instead of forging a universal and inclusive view of Islam, religion was fractured yet further. Divisions amongst the Muslims increased leading to further helplessness and subjugation.

Almost seventy years later the country of Pakistan has not been able to step beyond its infancy. The irony is that Islam remains an exile within its own home. The off the shelf and ‘canned’ model of religion has divorced itself from the great movements of consciousness towards which the Prophet invited the most uncivilized nation of the time. The religion of Islam, which came to be loved by the people and held in high regard by the Angels due to divine support and the steadfastness of the greatest teacher of humanity, has today become deprived and ignorant of its real priorities. The Sacred Law has continuously adapted to the changing circumstances of different tribes and nations. However from the time of Adam till the advent of Muhammad (PBUH) the ultimate and fundamental priority of religion was and still remains the same: God and nothing else.

The Sacred Law is the outer wall which protects the social, economic and ethical rights of the people. It enables them to comprehend the essential aim and goals of religion. Compared to other systems, the Sacred Law is a divinely sanctioned system which promotes justice and equality, protects social rights, cultivates ethical character traits, and creates in some people a realization of the conceptual aims of religion. It is a system which ensures that both rulers and subjects do not abuse their positions and privileges. As well as encompassing all aspects of life, the Sacred Law creates institutions to ensure the smooth running of social affairs with the minimum of interference. Despite the existence of class interests, these institution offer equal dignity and respect to all members of society. The entitlement to dignity and honor in the Sacred Law is not based on wealth, level of power or social status, but on the basis of devotion and reverence to God (Taqwa).

The social infrastructure put in place by any ideology seeks to integrate and govern all aspects of life, and has a conceptual unity underpinned by its core beliefs and values. Dilution from other ideological systems is not permitted or tolerated within the framework of any ideology such as socialism, communism, or democratic capitalism. Yet out intellectual destitution is of such a degree that we have suspended almost all of the most important systems and structures of Islam. We have confined religion to a few personal practices which we Endeavour to enforce. The reason for this is not that we are no longer Muslims: despite claiming to be Muslims we are unwilling to trust God’s universal sovereignty. In fact we regard the benchmarks of the Sacred Law as backward and outdated. The reality is that the Law of God is the starting point and yardstick which offers us the opportunity to evaluate our actions. Beyond the external structure and regulation of the Sacred Law lies the ultimate and most fundamental priority of religion: for every individual to establish a personal, emotional and internal connection with God the most pure and exalted. The goal of religion is God, and religious systems are supports and scaffolds to assist humanity in reaching God. Religious systems are a gift from God to mankind, enabling society by degrees to evolve and develop a capacity for deep knowledge and recognition of the ultimate reality: God.

To be continued...

----------


## Zemouli Chahra

Scientific Proofs of Believing in Allah the Almighty The Rational Bases
. Nonexistence Creates Nothing If we contemplate the creatures which are born everyday whether humans,animals or plants and think of what is happening in the universe where wind,rain, night or day and look at what happening in every time of orderly movementsof the sun, moon, stars or plants, the mind will surely admit that all thingsare not created haphazardly, but by the Creator, the Existent (Dignifiedbe He). Allah the Almighty said: Were they created of nothing, or were they themselves the creators? Or did they create the heavens and the earth? Nay, they have no firm belief. (At-Tur: 35-36) 1. Thinking of the Created Elaborates on some Characteristicsof the Creator The components of the created indicates the capability or the characteristics of the maker. In other words, unless the maker has certain abilities or characteristics,which can enable him to do things, the created object will be void of anythingwhich is indicative of its maker. For example, if you see a door, whichis perfectly made from wood, you will realize that the maker has a wood,is able to systemically cut it, is able to make this wood smooth, has pinswith which he can fasten the parts of the door, and he has experience inmanufacturing doors. By the same token, if we see a straight hole in thedoor (keyhole), this indicates that the maker has the ability to accuratelydrill and make the keyhole for the door. Therefore, thinking about the manufacturedthing will lead us to realizing the skills of the manufacturer and thinkingin the creatures will lead us to know the traits of the Creator. Allah theAlmighty said: Verily in the heavens and the earth, are Signs for those who believe. And in the creation of yourselves and the fact that animals are scattered (through the earth), are Signs for those of assured faith. And in the alteration of night and day, and the fact that Allah sends down Sustenance from the sky,and revives therewith the earth after its death, and in the change of thewinds, are Signs for those that are wise. Such are the Signs of Allah, whichWe rehearse to thee in truth: then in what exposition will they believe afterAllah and His Signs. (Al-Jathiya: 3-6) If we ponder and think about the creatures, the signs of Allah will leadus to some of Allahs Attributes. Allah the Almighty said: Say: Behold all that is in the heavens and on earth (Yunus: 101) And Allah the Almighty also said: Do they see nothing in the kingdom of the heavens and the earth andall that Allah hath created? (Do they not see) that it may well be that theirterm is nigh drawing to an end? In what message after this will they thenbelieve?. (Al-Araf: 185) 1. The Owner of Nothing Gives Nothing Money cannot be asked from the one who has no money and knowledge cannotbe sought from the ignorant, for the one who is void of something cannotgive it to others. Through thinking about the creatures of Allah, the signslead us to the Attributes of the Creator; Exalted and Dignified be He. Andif we know the attributes, we will know the Described. Those who claimthat nature created them, come into conflict with what the mind and the truthhave admitted. That is because the universe bears witness that its Creatoris the All-Wise, Full of knowledge, well-Aware, the One Who guides, the OneWho has no partner. The stone-deaf and solid nature has neither knowledge,nor wisdom, nor life, nor mercy, nor will; how they did then think in thatway and the one who is void of something cannot give it to others. What Is Nature Nature consists of various kinds of creatures along with their characteristics. The idolaters worshipped some parts of the nature such as sun, moon, stars,fire, stones, and the humans. The neo-idolaters (naturalists) imagine thatthe previous idols (nature) has created them, although nature has no mindand they have, it has no knowledge and they have, has no experience and theyhave, and has no will and they have. Didnt they know that the one who isvoid of something cannot give it to others. Allah the Almighty said: O men! Here is a parable set forth! Listen to it! Thoseon whom, besides Allah, ye call, cannot create (even) a fly, if they allmet together for the purpose And if the fly should snatch away anything fromthem, they would have no power to realize it from the fly. Feeble are thosewho petition and those whom they petition!
They do not have right estimate of Allah, for Allah is Powerful and Mighty. (Al-Hajj: 73-74)

----------


## usman.khawar

*Eastern and Western Approaches to Religion 2/4*

It is only within the context of an Islamic society that scientists, philosophers, thinkers and men of letters can truly comprehend the Ultimate Priority. The reason why the realization of God does not occur in other societies is strikingly obvious: their social systems lack the capacity and integrity to awaken the consciousness and understanding of God in its true form, undiluted by the baggage of history, prejudice and personal interest. These societies are unable to ignite the flame of universal love and compassion in the heart of an ordinary human being, transforming him into ‘the most beautiful of forms’, the epitome of human perfection. A human being whose presence ensures that prayers are answered, that clouds burst with rain in times of drought, and the Earth unveils its hidden treasures. He would guarantee that humanity, as God’s deputy, fulfils its responsibility of stewardship of the Earth, and that Paradise is the rightful inheritance of the person who believes and acts in accordance with God’s universal laws.

The sacred law is not the aim of religion, but the first step towards attaining the ultimate goal of humanity: the intimate recognition of God. When priorities are confused and ritual worship and daily routines become the defining focus of religion, the goal of mankind disappears from the hearts and minds. What is the purpose of existence? For what and whom do we exist? This much is certain: the lives of mankind are not dedicated to the Sacred Law. The journey is never the destination. Conflicting opinions and views on lesser priorities led to the formation of different religions, schools of thought or pathways. Over time these pathways became more important that the journey’s end!

When religion becomes nothing more than a set of external rituals and social customs, it falls victim to exploitation by personal and group interests. It no longer leads to God but diverts people away from Him. The sidelining of the Ultimate Priority resulted in the hijacking of religion by the inferior prejudices of its ‘scholars’. Gradually this bigotry and bias hardened and became more contemptible than idols carved from stone or wood. In fact, even the tears of a Saint could not soften the stone-like hearts created by the intolerant and partisan approach to religion. The result was tribulation and suffering. This was the only way to cleanse society from the cancer of sectarianism and to allow people to taste the destructive consequences of their approach to religion. The loss to humanity was immense because the reward for the transaction they had made with God was on a massive scale. What was a period of less than a hundred years on Earth in comparison to a lifetime of eternity in Paradise? Mankind had bartered one for the other: by focusing on lesser priorities linked to personal interest and ignoring the Ultimate Priority.

The human mind’s capacity for objective thought and search for reality was ignored. The worshippers of the physical and external did not go beyond the superficial realities of the five senses. They were unable to attain deep understanding which lies beyond the five senses, remaining under the spell of their own theories and inventions. 
In the words of a poet they are:

“Devoid of truth and sincerity, [worshippers of] dry, selfish intellect, slithering in circles likes a snake”

The intoxicating allure of arrogance pushed us closer to feelings of racial pride and superiority associated with Shaytaan (Devil). This prevented us from entering even the outer reaches of God’s fountain of compassion. The period of time stretching to the grave was wasted in distractions up till the moment of death – a lifetime of opportunity to fulfill the purpose of existence lost forever. A large veil of inattentiveness and forgetfulness covers their intellects preventing their minds from focusing on the ultimate priority. The explanation is the actual meaning of the Quranic verse that God becomes a veil between their hearts and the acceptance of reality. But why is this? Is it not God’s will that clever, intelligent and hard-working individuals be inclined towards Him and confirm the unity of the Creator and the cosmos? Does He not want them to occupy the rank of the perfected?

To be continued...

----------


## usman.khawar

*Eastern and Western Approaches to Religion 3/4*

The history of Jews and Christians provides a partial explanation of why opposite of this happened. There millennia of recorded history show us that the ‘scholars’ and clergy of these faiths enslaved their minds in order to gratify their greed and passion. The sanctity and sincere understanding of God was insulted. Instead of idols they made themselves partners of God, defining for Him kinship, relations and progeny. In fact, they created a lineage for His ‘descendants’. They normalized their errors and corruptions by making them public instead of keeping them hidden from society. Deception and deceit of every kind was flung far and wide. The deliberate devaluing of God was undertaken in order to confer honor upon themselves. Setting aside the influence of human genes on a person’s disposition and personality, the changes of time and location have failed to bring about a change in their approach to religion and life.

In the present day and age, the Sacred Law of the prophets is still ridiculed, and people’s own limited and prejudiced intellects are regarded as the measure of all things. The sexual practices of Sodom and Gomorra are promoted. Instead of self-realization and personal development, self-centered desire for celebrity is used to encourage rebellion and dissent. The unashamed and blatant manner in which the unlawful has been declared lawful is a dark chapter in the history of the Jews and Christians. The foundation of their ‘intellectual superiority’ was built on the distinction of race and color, a dogmatic belief held with the certainty of Shaytaan (Devil). A conviction which led them to develop a political philosophy of deception hypocrisy and pretence, inspired by the ideas of Machiavelli (Italian politician (d.1527) famous for his assertion that the end justifies the means, See his political treatise ‘The Prince’ ) and Changhis Khan.

In practice, the duplicitous and worn-out slogans of ‘freedom of expression’ and ‘human rights’ were covered and crushed under the debris of time – revealing the same faces, the same practices, the same ignorant and short-sighted policies. All this backed by unfair laws, unjust systems, double personalities and double standards driven by pure self-interest and foolish disregard for others. However, we must remember that all history are subject to the universal laws of time and that history has a habit of repeating itself-even over a short period of time. The feelings of guilt engendered by the genocide of the Jews are still a source of anguish and tribulation for the German people. But those who wiped out Hiroshima and Nagasaki display no remorse or regret! The deceit and double standards of the West are open and transparent. Despite this, the high profile statesmen and political theories of the West regard power and force to be synonymous with justice. Brute force is defining the standards of prudence and fairness. The scrolls of wisdom and justice have been rewritten. Yet the oppressed regard that as the tyranny of fate.

The issue is no longer about politics or governance but about claims to godhood and ultimate power. The United Nations conception of mutual and shared world governance has gone beyond its original meaning. The world is edging towards embracing the idea of a single universal Godhead. A God not characterized by generosity and compassion but by force, underpinned by control of world’s resources. A struggle is under way to wipe out prophetic teaching, morals and qualities with the narrative and mindset of deceit to replace ‘Kingdom of God’ with earthly tyranny. This is the struggle of Dajjal (Anti Christ) and it is a crime greater than disbelief. The denial and rejection of God is understandable but to declare war and struggle against God in the manner of Nebuchadnezzar (Nimrod) and Haman (a henchman of Pharaoh) is the defining characteristic of Dajjal. 

This new style of Godhood offers those who submit to it the promise of unimaginable wealth. For those who reject it, it threatens with exploding flames, annihilation and destruction. The centuries, old love of ease and comfort, enabled Man to travel over the last three thousand years and arrive at the discoveries of gunpowder and the wheel. Yet in the last century mankind has managed to produce the most terrifying tools of killing and destruction on an unprecedented scale. This astonishing advancement of thought is not supported by a corresponding advancement of moral balance. In fact, the dreams of power and grandeur, the product of a schizophrenic tendency, have exceeded the boundaries of all standards of ethics. A major catastrophe, shocking event of apocalyptic proportions is the only way to halt the onslaught of this leadership. The imminent possibility of such an event fills the human heart with horror. The thought of humanity rushing headlong, willingly, towards self-destruction is a wakeup call for us all.

However, most of us think of God when we feel helpless or experience some difficulty. At all other times we are content to ignore God. Is this because the thought of God reminds us of the restraints that He has placed on us, limits which the Nafs cannot tolerate? For the Nafs (self) find pleasure in indulging in base animal desires, committing excesses and trampling on the rights of others. I once met a man who said that he had reached the age of forty years and had still not felt the need to think of God, ‘Why should I bother thinking of Him?” he boasted. When I looked at the state of this individual I saw a wretched man of hostile temperament and bad character. He seemed to me as the embodiment of utter stupidity. Similarly, there are other people who walk around with their noses stuck in the air, looking down on everybody else. It is as though they want to coerce God to apologize on their behalf for the way they are. Sometimes I am amazed at God: how sublime He is, and yet how wretched are His creatures!

----------


## usman.khawar

*Eastern and Western Approaches to Religion 4/4*

This is the case of ordinary people. However, the psychological crisis found in educational institutions is of a different breed. Simple and naïve female students, having imbibed the influence of ‘modernity’, fall prey to the deception of cunning male colleagues and even lecturers. As John Donne once remarked, the discussions on metaphysical realities on the one hand can result in the uplifting and refinement of the soul, but they can equally be overshadowed by the struggle of surging sexual hormones, seeking the intimacy of ‘union’. In every department of learning, the scholars of both secularism and Mullahism (bipartisan and sectarian religious school of thought) are engaged in constant conflict with each other. Both sides love to occupy their time in plotting, scheming, deceiving, complaining and slandering their opponents Generations of depressed and miserable-looking young students support the cause of ‘MUllahism’, whilst their fund-loving and easy-going comrades back the ideals of secularism.

The Muslim world has seen many ideological struggles in the last half century. Surprisingly, countries like Pakistan have witnessed both red (Communist) and green (Islamic) revolutions, yet both these colors have has little lasting impact in the Muslim world, and at least none in Pakistan. However, they did have a major impact on blurring the moral boundaries of people. Socialism and Communism attacked that part of the ethical and moral system which pertained to the relations between men and women. The dream of this social drama was a construct a society characterized by free mixing, freed from traditional social constraints, rebelling against chastity and the veil. They wanted to create a society which would allow one to gratify sensual desires without hindrance and promote gender equality. Besides the popularization of romantic fantasies and the odd ‘love marriage’ there was no other benefit for Muslim societies. 

Under the influence of Western thought and culture several self-styled lecturers felt it their duty to popularize new notions of sexuality. Similar to the private life of the followers of Mullahism, the personal life of these liberated lecturers was based on laughing and joking, meaningless ‘blabber’ and carnal indulgences. Besides their ‘hefty’ and empty PhDs these ‘scholars’ added absolutely nothing to the field of research and investigation. Their intellectual and social capital was derived from their experiences of the lecture theatres of Europe. The defining feature of this experience was the deep-rooted inferiority complex which suffused all their ideas and theories. These members of the intelligentsia were more impressed with the social life style in the West than with education. Truth be told, these individuals are incapable and unworthy of acquiring knowledge. Consider for a moment a person who has no idea of how to utilize the knowledge he or she has acquired: what sort of student is this person likely to be?

The ‘Westoxicated’ professors of the East have rarely been capable of contributing to the advancement of knowledge in any field of learning. Instead, their names are used at wedding speeches, and to open beauty parlors and places of entertainment. When they leave for Europe or America they are ranked in the league of Mullahism. Their return, however, is marked by the donning of the cloak of secularism. It is astonishing that the use of English and American idioms is the only distinguishing feature of this ‘class’ of intellectuals. However, what is even more astonishing is that if these individuals were to deliver their message in Urdu, they would be indistinguishable from the traditional Mullah. Not interested in educational institutions or educational standards and values, they eagerly await the directions of their political masters.

The head and leaders favored by governments are carefully chosen to ensure that they do not include anyone who might encourage independent thinking. Even so called ‘Think Tanks’ are nothing more than hand picked people assembled to praise the official line and to ‘Rubber Stamp’ it. No matter what the issue the ourcome is always the same: the ‘Think Tank’ unreservedly acknowledges the superior intellectual capacities of their official ‘masters’, and proceeds to denigrate common sense points of view. The tongues of the ‘leaders’ of Islam are merely ballads sung in praise of governmental power and authority. Religious scholars will think nothing of rebelling against God, in order to acquire positions in religious courts and ministries. They are willing to change rulings and judgments-even the Sacred Law can be twisted and distorted. As for the boundaries and limits set by God, they too, can be repealed and abrogated. This is not to say that religious scholars have had no positive impact on society. Indeed, every so often and in various quarters we hear of the amazing oratory of a particular religious scholar. Thus the Mullah becomes another of a popular film: the booming and fiery voices of some Mullahs attain an almost celebrity status. The fame of the Mullah has spread far and wide. Despite this, it is sad and puzzling that not a single Mullah is famous for the purity of his heart or the quality of his character.

To be Continued *with* *next mind opening chapter….. Self Delusion..*

----------


## usman.khawar

*Self Delusion 1/2*

Not having knowledge is one thing, but formal education alone leads to delusions of grandeur. The mind at the threshold of discovery is tossed by waves of creativity and begins to fantasize about its superiority. It believes that its intellectual state is unique and therefore is deserving of recognition and praise. The lifestyle of such an individual changes to reflect the avant-garde style of his thinking. As a species it seems that we cannot cope with the thrill of our discoveries and insights. Once ordinary people, we become obsessed with establishing the uniqueness of our ideas.

We regard every thought as uniquely ours, though we are aware that, just like all other things, ideas are interconnected. They do not exist in a vacuum and are at the center of a web of thoughts. They have ‘ancestors and descendants’. It is possible to find out about the ‘relatives and family’ of a thought as soon as it is uttered. In other words, every thought builds on the intellectual inheritance of previous generations and the scholarly activity of contemporaries. It does not arise out of nothingness. The fantasies of the intellectual prevent him from acknowledgment this. He finds it difficult to survive the test of imagination, as there are no limits to the personal glory the mind’s eye can envisage. Nobody can survive this trial and remain sane without the love and fear of God.

The realms of thought, feelings and emotions are more intricate than the branches of science which study visible phenomena. We lay down our defenses when we are caught up in the trenches of the soul. Ideas have the ability to carve a place in our minds without any resistance. This is irrespective of the nature and type of thought; whether it is of greatness or inferiority, love or hatred, boldness of desire or the swelling of passion. The mind does not exercise discretion in selecting the thoughts it entertains. Having knowledge, then, is a kind of drunkenness we rush head over heels to experience. We regard it as a sign of high status-something we take pride in. for instance, when a man of letters produces a sentence of unsurpassed beauty which evokes an intense emotion, he finds himself indulging in the sweet deception of self-satisfaction. This leads him to believe that he is unique and his mind swells with feelings of greatness.

Our fascination with our own ideas disconnects us from reality. We see moderation as an ordinary response and reject it in favor of outrageousness. Poets, novelists and artists regard the golden mean as an unworthy maxim. This encourages these individuals to deviate from the natural balanced way of life in favor of practices which gain them publicity but which cause immense damage to the fabric of society. Ordinary people who are swayed by the media tend to follow suit and start imitating these celebrities, whom they regard as idols. This drunken madness tramples over all ethical principles including those which ensured the survival of the human race from the time that mankind lived in caves till the urbanization of modern times. We are on the brink of social collapse. Anarchy is the result of ill informed and scattered ideas. It is the rejection of fundamental priorities and an attempt to force society to conform to individual tastes. Freedom of expression is being exploited by those wanting to transform society into anarchy governed by basic animal instincts. All humans are susceptible to the influence of the Nafs (Self). It is only the ethical ideals and awareness of a Prophet which are immune from its effects. The mind of a Prophet is a repository of the highest intellect of the age.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

I'm pretty sure there are rules against blatant promotion of one religion or another . . . which is exactly what this seems to be.

----------


## usman.khawar

> I'm pretty sure there are rules against blatant promotion of one religion or another . . . which is exactly what this seems to be.


Yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, your opinion, Dude  :Smile:

----------


## billl

If you take the Koran out of it, you end up with stuff that all sorts of mystics (and gurus, etc.) are interested in. It's basically Eckhart Tolle saying that we should amputate the hands of thieves and hit women with a bath towel when they don't listen.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

> Yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, your opinion, Dude


I really need to change my signature, because that keeps happening.

----------


## usman.khawar

*Self Delusion 2/2*

It is the Prophet who comprehends the effects of the reptilian Self on the individual and society. He understands how it may lead some people to distort the meanings of divine scripture for their own ends. In particular those who aspire to greatness use their powerful intellects to create a hall of mirrors. This results in the complete perversion of human thought, a matrix from which very few escape. In some ways this explains the fact that to this day the human intellect has failed to provide a system of ethics and morality which safeguards the interests of all nations and communities. These intellectuals succeed in undermining the framework of ethics by spreading the virus of immorality in the name of freedom and celebrity. Some of the most despicable acts of deviancy have been institutionalized. 

There is nothing wrong with the desire to become cultured. But when you reflect on the concepts being promoted today in the name of culture, you are struck by their backwardness. Humanity has struggled for centuries to develop control over the reptilian self, yet we are being invited to take a retrograde step and revert back to the moral framework of cave dwellers. Nations who succumbed to this level perished. The thinkers and philosophers of today are the intellectual inheritors of the failed and devastated nations whose archaeological ruins are scattered all over the world. These people long for eternity and for their names to live on forever. When one ponders on the ruins of Babylon, the destruction of Pompeii, the archaeological remains of Mohenjo Daro and Harpa, one asks if the intellectuals and men of letters do not live on. Surely, these societies had such figures in their midst. Is it not ironical that the parchment of a poet, the words of a wordsmith or the name or wisdom of a philosopher did not come to light in the dart cities, the devastated homes, the abandoned dwellings and the dried up wells. Although that was the past, modern Man is not much different. Instead of taking heed from the destruction of these nations he takes their archaeological remains as artifacts to adorn his home or museum.

The ridiculing of the inheritors of sound and balanced reasoning, that is the Prophets, is not a new phenomenon: every Prophet suffered from derision and revilement, deceit and deception. Some were put to the sword by the ignorance of the worldly scholars, while attempts were made to take the life of others. However, the interesting thing is that except for the time of the Prophet Yahya (Known as John the Baptist in the Bible. Muslims believe that he was a righteous prophet) when self-purification and perseverance where revered, society as a whole has always given priority in their cultural life to immoral and lewd actions. The mind of Man was diverted from finding a solution to the question of human happiness. The intellect has not eased Mans existential concerns or given him any real benefit in life apart from traffic laws!

The mind intoxicated itself and deprived humanity from achieving success and salvation by utilizing the only tool at its disposal, that is, the intellect. It caused more damage by providing the blueprint for an impetuous, visionless and unashamed society. Driven by the stirrings of its animal instincts, it stripped human society of its past, of its sleep, of its peace and security, its satisfaction and tranquility. Intellectual movements diverted mankind from its foremost priority. It seems that the entire human race is in a state of drunkenness and forgotten its destination towards which they are headed. 

Like inevitable fate, all sorts of ill-considered ideas have come to dominate the minds of men who inhabit a universe of facts and figures, blind to the purpose of human existence. This is a catastrophe which has come about because people are imposing the intellectual leadership of these ideas on themselves. There is no room for God in this paradigm. He is the specter that that continuous to haunt the intellect of the present age. No matter how hard he tries, Man shudders in terror and dread when he contemplates his end. If death was the end of our existence and there was nothing after that, no life, no accountability, no punishment, then we would be truly free to do what we like. This bay be the case, but we not certain. The possibility of life after death cannot objectively be discounted. No living creature can escape the shadow of death. The demon of the intoxicated intellect is slowly pushing Man over the edge into the ocean of despair and regret. From time to time a flash of lightening illuminates the way for the seafarer, travelling in a wrecked vessel about to sink, and he perceives the light of religion, but then the light vanishes and he in once again surrounded by the same terrifying ocean, the same intense darkness, and the same horrifying waves.

To be continued with the next chapter opening the greatest veil of intellect.

----------


## usman.khawar

*Complacency in the Pursuit of Truth 1/2*
Complacency is the greatest obstacle in developing our thinking. To believe that your intellectual journey has concluded and you have attained perfection before reaching a decrepit old age is perhaps the greatest error, if not the biggest sin. Thought is a flowing river; by its nature bringing together the ‘wet’ and the ‘dry’ and it does not exclude anything, great or small. Rarely can anyone claim to have attained perfection in the path of learning. If this happens, all mental activity ceases and stagnation takes hold of the mind. When the pure and clear water of a fountain stops flowing, the result is only stench and decay.

Our thinking becomes restricted by goals which drive us. The capacity of the mind quickly reaches its limits because of the boundaries we set for ourselves. We find it very difficult to stretch or go beyond these intellectual confines. To dismiss God based on limited intelligence is unacceptable by any standard of research. Where the human mind reaches its own limits, it erects a temple, make an idol. The Self continues to worship at the altar of its own intelligence for the rest of its life. Rarely will it see beyond its walls or break out from its confines. Only by objectively pursuing an alternative course of action can the mind escape from its self-imposed boundaries. Curiosity driven by an insatiable appetite to understand reality is the secret for cultivating a healthy vibrant intellect, otherwise the mind becomes like an empty stomach that licks its lining to satiate itself. It does not obtain sustenance from anything else.

The remembrance of God gives life to dead hearts. The life of the mind is nourished by reflecting upon God. The mind of Man is programmed to imagine greatness and perfection. The only being who can satisfy the curiosity of Man is God, the Sublime and Perfect. Of course no human can claim to have acquired absolute wisdom: this is an impossible goal. But the dream of the intellectual is to come as close as possible to something which approximates this. Contemplation of the absolute continues succumbs to stagnation and develops a sense of complacency that is the product of self-centeredness. It is for this reason that the Quran specifies a limited scope for the human intellect and refers to it as ‘lam’ (The intellect of Man has been compared to a walking stick for the blind and revelation as the Sun. The mind of Man can lead him to reality but it is limited in truly fathoming it without become perplexed and bewildered). Prolonged inertia kills the mind’s capacity to develop further insight and wisdom. Ultimately, every branch of science, with the exception of Mysticism, centers on the physical and practical aspects of life. This is not knowledge, as it doesn’t address the deeper issues of human existence. The result is that the experts of worldly sciences are in the end gripped with a sense of dissatisfaction at the meaninglessness of life. The ultimate cause of this is the stagnation of the intellect which prevents the mind from attaining an insight into the reality of existence.
For centuries Man has lived under the binary tyranny of punishment and reward. Fear of being answerable to an authoritarian God haunts him. Yet the idea of reward from God imprisons him the realm of actions, stunting his intellectual development. This model of religion does not allow him to develop insight into reality, but encourages him to fulfill the rituals of religion in a robotic fashion. His mind remains disengaged and not satiated. Man’s response to this is simple: reject God. This is a knee-jerk reaction to rid himself of the God who threatens him and a religion which does not satisfy him intellectually. The option of denial is the easiest way out. The struggle involved in pursuing the path of thinking and understanding reality is too arduous. Modern Man chose not to verity the truths of religion and God, but threw the baby out with the bath water. The irony is that he finds it difficult to maintain a state of denial of metaphysical realities. The human mind, divorced from God, lacks the capacity to provide a compelling solution to the problems of life and the universe. All such attempts are doomed to failure if they do not understand the nature of human beings and their dependence on the ‘Universe’ (God). Self-denial can never be a substitute for self-awareness. Many people persist in this denial out of fear of intellectual isolation. If they were to challenge the consensus of denial they would find themselves abandoned and alone. The only way to save yourself from such ignominy is to seek out like-minded people who suffer from similar moral and intellectual crises, and find comfort in people like them. 

Who you follow depends on providence. Your desires and attitude before you commit yourself to the ideas of another, have already determined, whether you want to be a friend of the Rahman (All-Merciful, God) or the ‘sidekick’ of the Shaytaan(Devil). The vital ingredient of humility is lacking in our leaders. When a scholar eventually realizes that he was in the wrong, we find that he lacks the moral courage to openly admit this and save many others from making the same mistakes in thinking. True following is characterized by the accurate assessment of your intellectual capacity, followed by a realization that you lack the qualities to attain such a level of understanding. This insight leads you to seek the guidance of those who are better qualified and more capable. On the other hand, the corrupt model of following others is when you possess the intellectual capacity but still insist on imprisoning yourself to a narrow school of thought. This form of ‘taqleed’ (Blind following) produces some of the worst types of bigotry and prejudice. It can result in the decline of thinking and understanding that impacts on future generations.

----------


## usman.khawar

*Complacency in the Pursuit of Truth 2/2*

It is inconceivable that any ideology will permit the dictates of pure reasoning to penetrate the walls of its intellectual structure. It is common practice amongst many schools of thought that they attempt to conceal their intellectual shortcomings by resorting to false claims and attributing sacred and divine qualities to themselves. The entire focus shifts to the outward from and imitation of external practice: the conditions of color and dress become the means of your salvation. This false notion of ‘taqleed (blind following)’ does not only hinder understanding, but also does not tolerate even the hint of an alternative viewpoint. These religious and narrow-minded groups continue to instill ideas, which they believe are vitally important, in the minds of their followers. The result of this ‘brain washing’ is that many simple and respectable people are transformed into insane and fanatical bigots.

This indoctrination of the masses is motivated to some extent by the desire of shallow-minded scholars to safeguard their vested interests. Under no circumstances or at any cost will they allow the bartering of the privileged position they occupy. There is only one way to maintain their grip over the minds of ordinary followers and that is by inhibiting their capacity to think. With extreme skill and mastery, this clique creates feelings of fear in the minds of its devotees, and in this way maintains a strong influence over them, very similar to the way Hindu Brahmins maintain their power and authority over their followers. This tradition continues over generations. All schools of thought are limited in their thinking to the ideas of their founders. Everything else is heresy and disbelief (Kufr), and the fear of falling into this cursed category weighs heavy on the mind of the follower.

The testimony of faith (Shahada) is no longer for God but for the ‘bricks and beliefs’ of your school of thought. No religion in the world preaches fanaticism or keenness. How could the eternal message of moderation end up as a cult of extremism? From Adam to Muhammad not a single Prophet of God was intolerant or of shallow understanding. Each challenged exploitation and oppression, and liberated the minds of their people from the shackles of custom and tradition. Not one of them followed the path of extremism. These Messengers of the Absolute Intellect (God) came to give choice to people: the poverty of ignorant practices can never touch the station of Prophet-hood.

As religious strayed from the path of moderation, they were diverted by feeble-minded individuals from an all-embracing gospel and chained to the values of tribal prejudice and personal honor. Each nation believed that it owned religion and all outsiders were personal and religious rivals. The degree of self-interest, prejudice and bigotry which the Jews displayed in matters of religion later infiltrated into Christianity and went on to inflict immense damage to the universal outlook of Islam. The religion of Islam itself began to be associated with the bigotry of its small-minded ‘scholars’. The promoters of Islam turned out to its deadliest enemies. Instead of the Quran, the ideas of these ‘scholars of the externals’ began to be regarded as the teaching of Islam: the foundations of an intensely distorted approach to religion were laid. Regrettably, this tradition continues to spread its poison. Unlike science, where men of thinking mutually respected each other’s contributions and ideas for the sake of advancing knowledge and research, the proselytizers of religion created their own sects and viewed all other schools of thought as enemies. The most sublime message of the entire universe was manipulated by senseless and unprincipled individuals to wage war and incite hatred in order to pave the way for their grip on power and privilege.

While science continued to advance, religion split into cliques justifying their existence by rejecting others. The Jews refused to accept the ministry of both Jesus and Muhammad; Christianity denounced Islam; and the follower of Islam felt wrath of both. How could anyone find the way to God, or understand His message, without being sucked into this quagmire of bigotry? God was not about to dispatch another Messenger. Nothing was left apart from common sense and ‘reason’. This was the only tool. On an individual level, which enabled people to climb out of this crises of religion, comprehend reality, and accept the message of a Unified God.

However, some people attempted to solve these religious crises by ignoring the fundamental question. They flung the issue of the purpose of life behind their backs and restricted the meaning of life to the pursuit of limited worldly benefits. The religious fanatics had made a mistake by dividing religion, but modern intellectuals made an even bigger mistake. They confused religion with those who claimed to be its followers and rejected it, no on its own merits, but on the feeble-minded misconduct of religious bigots. Has the study of any other scientific phenomenon been subject to this baseless approach? Would the personal character or private beliefs of a scientist have any bearing on the validity of a scientific formula or change the equilibrium of Nature’s laws? Why then does the reality of religion change because of the erroneous views of some fanatics? Truth requires all phenomena to be researched with integrity and an open mind, including God and religion. Sadly, the true face of religion is unrecognizable and instead of believing and worshiping God, the masses prostrate their foreheads at the altar of idols, concealed in the bosoms of the narrow-minded ‘scholars’.

To be continued with the chapter " Blind Criticism of Religion"

----------


## usman.khawar

*Blind Criticism of Religion: 1/2*
Critics of religion in the Muslim world have attempted to deconstruct Islam. The Quran, they claim, is replete with contradictions. To support this assertion they (mis) quote isolated verses of the Holy Book without taking into account contextual factors. The arguments they produce are highly entertaining and equally incoherent. For instance, they state that in some verses of the Quran God is mild and clement and in others He exhibits anger and wrath. Does this not show, they argue, that the Quran contradicts itself?
We should ask these ‘experts’ whether it is contradiction to claim that a person who is kind and compassionate can also display the emotion of anger? Does it make your personality inconsistent if afer a hard day’s work you prefer to do the opposite and have a rest! If, along with promises of reward and compassion, God mentions His punishments and Hell to aid human understandings, does this diminish the benevolence of God? is it possible to attain to the highest level of understanding without any effort and toil? Had these intellectuals assessed their level of understanding and insight they would have realized that they have not yet acquired the standard necessary to comprehend this ‘Perspicacious Book’.

This is like placing a doctoral thesis in the hands of a primary school child: the intellectual blunders that will result are self-evident. The Book of God has two distinct points of reference. The first is that of God, the Majestic and Exalted, according to whose wisdom and understanding this divine book is arranged and structured. The second is that of the human masters and experts who have been bestowed a deep understanding of this Book.
It is impossible for any mortal being to attain to the intellect and wisdom of God. it is possible, nevertheless, to utilize the intelligence and thinking capacity He has bestowed upon us so we can arrive at certain conclusions. This, however, requires a certain standard of reasoning and specialization. Even though the graduates of both the Arts and Sciences are of equal rank in their learning a post graduate student studying the Arts cannot access a Ph.D. in the field of Science because he is unfamiliar with the fundamental principles of this branch of learning. How is it possible then for a scientist or philosopher to pronounce judgment on the Book of God in any manner they like when they are not qualified to do so? Is it justifiable for someone who has not explored the science of religion to become an expert or a commentator on the Book of God? isn’t this approach to the critique of religion in the modern age utterly ludicrous?

Today, religion has become a ‘punching bag.’ It is blamed for almost every negative aspect of modern life. For instance, it is held responsible for all types of decline including the poverty of thought. Both the modernists and the traditionalists have chosen ‘religion’ and ‘progress’ as their battleground. The sum total of the intellectual output of the modern age can be distilled in a single statement: ‘religion is an obstacle in the path of progress and advancement’. If you want to succeed you must abandon religion or at least confine it to the personal and insignificant aspects of life.
This conclusion unleashed a powerful storm in the Western World which swept away the infrastructure of faith. Religion, and in particular Christianity, became a target on a social, intellectual and political level. It was attacked from all sides. By the twentieth century, religion had lost its power and was reduced to the level of myth and make believe. In Europe, the followers of religion were overpowered and left to the mercy of atheism, lingering on in the hope of a powerful counter action that would enable them to resume their struggle once again. But the counter-reformation did not restore the lost glory of Christianity.
In contrast, religion stubbornly refused to be dislodged from its central position in the East, and especially in the Muslim world. The explanation of this perhaps lies in the fact that in the East abandoning religion was not seen as a precondition of progress. It was associated with treachery and hypocrisy, deceit and deception, underhandedness, and the lust for autocratic power and domination. But this corruption was attributed to the gatekeepers of religion and not the religion itself. As a result, religion, even in its most hideous form, managed to keep the influence of atheism at bay.
Atheism was not alone in attacking religion. Capitalism too, intoxicated by the victory over communism and socialism, gathered all its might and force and launched an intense and unrelenting attack on religion. However, in the last decades of the 20th Century, capitalism also had to resort to bias, bigotry and prejudice in order to ‘deal’ with the religion of Islam. The ‘Cold War’ which was originally between different ideological systems, now transformed into a clash of religious and civilizations. The political leaders of Europe were shocked and shaken by the ferocity of suicide attacks, originating from the East, despite their immense technological advancement, and the range of means at their disposal, these robust social and economic infrastructure appeared to be crumbling. For instance, during the initial stages of this threat both Europe and America turned their backs on some of the most sacred traditions-legislation protecting freedom and liberty was disregarded. The boundaries of concepts such as personal liberty and freedom were confined and restricted with every explosion that ripped through both Europe and America: this was driven by their underlying fear of religion and recognition of the limitations of their defense and security mechanisms.

----------


## usman.khawar

*Blind Criticism of Religion: 2/2*

Western civilization turned out to be timid and nervous beyond anybody’s expectation. Values of civility, toleration, open mindedness, and generosity seem no more than the elegant fairy tales spun by travelers of old. Their outlook and approach is no longer of those who are cultured, educated and informed. The intellectuals of the West have lost their artificial stature and standing, and now appear no taller than dwarves. Yet they continue to spread misinformation about Islam to serve their political ends. As God reminds us in the Quran, the plans and machinations of Satan are extremely feeble; a mere pebble of truth is sufficient to annihilate the spider’s web of falsehood.

The occurrence of one or two more terrorist incidents may be decisive in propelling this terrified, frightened and panic stricken Western civilization towards its final outcome. In the current climate, the response of a frightened and ferocious West has been to seek revenge from the weak and impoverished nations of the East. The impact of bloodshed and destruction, injustice and oppression, chaos and disorder which America has sparked has been foretold to the Muslims by the trustworthy informer of truth, Muhammad, the messenger of Allah. However, with the passing of time both America and Europe are beginning to realize that they may end up witnessing ‘Hell’ here on earth.

This does not mean the Muslims should regard themselves as a victimized and persecuted people, for Islam, similar to Christianity, has never perceived itself to be an oppressed victim. This is in contrast to the Jewish nation whose history perpetuated the development of a siege mentality and a mindset of victimization. Furthermore, the Jews until the present day regard the teachings of many Prophet as false and are adamant the God carries out their wishes and guards their interests on a personal level. This attitude can lead them to regard other faiths with disdain and contempt. Christianity too, contains within it teachings, elements that can promote a negative attitude and disregard for others. For instance the concept of Jesus suffering has been used as pretext to escape from the guilt of committing sins. Thus the use of deceit and deception, coercion and intimidation, injustice and oppression, tyranny and destruction does not create any sense of guilt or remorse. Having been absolved from the guilt of sin by their savior Jesus, this ‘nation’ indulges in nothing other than ‘sin’. Thus on a collective level they have placed Jesus Christ in a unique and unusual predicament: they thrust the blame for their own sins onto him.

In contrast, one of the distinguishing features of Islam is that it does not promote a mentality of vicitimization. It contains, within itself, robust elements which enable it to experience defeat and disaster and still retain its integrity. The Muslim Ummah has not lost its intrinsic quality of resisting injustice, even in an age where the global situation is rapidly deteriorating. Nevertheless, there is a real danger that the wave of extremism and fanaticism which is currently confined to a few pockets within the Muslim community could escalate into collective struggle of the Muslim world. The shortsighted and senseless policies and practices of a few Western governments are providing a perfect climate for this to happen.

Finally, it is worth remembering that centuries are merely years in the lifecycle of nations. It appears, however, that not even a single full year is left in the history of the world. Events and incidents no longer fall as scattering raindrops, but instead are pouring like a torrent. Yet the present age is desperately seeking to purge itself from the greed and destruction of Man. It seems that the stars of destiny are casting their derisory smile on this under-developed aspect of human progress. Perhaps there is no need after all for prophecies and predictions: history is on the brink of repeating itself.

"is it justifiable for someone who has not explored the science of religion to become an expert or a commentator on the Book of God? isnt this approach to the critique of religion in the modern age utterly ludicrous?"

To be continued with the next chapter "The Mistake of Philosophy"

----------


## usman.khawar

*The Mistake of Philosophy 1/2*

It is claimed that the fundamental difference between religion and philosophy is ‘blind faith’. This is not the case, as both schools of thought require their followers to accept certain ideas on trust. What philosophy condemns as dogmatic belief in religion is in fact based on the research of trustworthy experts, just as philosophical ideas are taken on trust from previous philosophers. Regardless of this, the phenomenon which is perceived by religion to be definitive, evident and certain is regarded by the philosopher as dubious, doubtful and open to question. Although the philosopher does not view himself as religious, he is engaged in an attempt to develop some form of ‘religion’ or personal belief system.
There is a crisis in the mind of the philosopher. He suffers from a ‘superiority complex’. He regards his intellectual capacity to be far above all others, so he finds it difficult to believe in things which ordinary people accept. One of these is religion. As we know, religion deals with basic cosmological questions, but at times we cannot make sense of religion based on popular and generally held religious beliefs. This is because religious knowledge is the product of the investigations and discoveries of those highly intelligent individuals who made the search for the purpose of life their foremost priority, devoting their entire lives in pursuing the pinnacle of human research. The findings of this intellectual search by a disparate group of individuals have remained consistent throughout time. We find that every single Prophet and Saint went through familiar stages in life, experienced similar events and independently arrived at the same conclusion: God exists.

On an intellectual level, the philosopher opposed every belief which is not supported by his own thinking. The measure of all things is his own mind. Whatever does not fit with his partial understanding is rejected. Many philosophers committed this error in thinking and it has continued to be repeated with such persistence that it becomes almost impossible to associate the words ‘wise’ and ‘intelligent’ with the term philosopher. It appears that the followers of philosophy, influenced by their intellectual egoism, brushed aside common beliefs as not worthy of any consideration. Not only did they completely upturn and destroy the order of priorities of intellectual thought, but they also attempted to cast doubt on an inevitable and universal reality, and portray it as a mere supposition.
Some people may quote in the defense of philosophy statements which indicates that these individuals of limited intelligence stumbled upon some aspects of absolute reality, but this does not in any way compensate for the fundamental flaw in their methodology towards religion. Scientist have a similar defect in their approach to reality in that what does not fit their framework is rejected. However, they may be excused for two reasons. Firstly, the focus of their research is not the Creator but the created phenomena. Secondly, the scientist creates a framework for his intellectual quest beyond the limits of which he or she cannot go. It is for this reason that science can never be regarded as a proof and evidence of religion. Furthermore, the religious opinions of scientists are nothing more than personal and subjective viewpoints or, at best, partial attempts to explain religious realities.

The philosopher’s mistake is simply not forgivable; their intellectual approach diverted humanity from identifying the purpose of existence, leading them away from their goal. This philosophical soothsayer, manipulating and enchanting through his words and ideas, gained such stature and strength that not even the finest torch bearer of pure reason could succeed in making the slightest dent in his power. It is breathtakingly astonishing that from Socrates until the present, both the intellectuals and critics of religion have paid scant attention to the most basic and fundamental question of the purpose of human existence.
The unpardonable error of the philosophers has two dimensions. First, is their assertion, that the Absolute Reality (or God) is a personal and subjective human concern which has no real or independent basis. Second, they regard God and religion merely as intellectual concepts created as a defense mechanism to cope with the vagaries and uncertainties of social existence. A cursory glance at the works of some of the major philosophers, both ancient and modern, reveals that not a single one entertained the slightest possibility of the presence of an Absolute Being as a hypothesis or an option, and followed this by years of arduous and dedicated research, which finally culminated in an objective and decisive conclusion either for or against the existence of God.

To be continued...

----------


## usman.khawar

Philosophy was, however, instrumental in spreading uncertainty and doubt. It asked the questions without providing any answers. The consequence of this has been a decline of interest in philosophy at a popular level, to the extent, that today’s ‘philosopher’ has had no choice but to fall back on the ‘off-shoots’ of classical Philosophy, namely psychology and physics to ensure his survival and existence. The situation of the philosopher, a helpless victim to the questions he has himself generated, is beautifully encapsulated in one of the verses of Quran. This alludes to a seafarer, travelling in an old and ageing vessel whose helm has been smashed to pieces, in the midst of a raging sea, and a deadly darkness punctuated only by the roar of thunder and bolts of lightning: this traveler is unable to find the route to his destination, but under the brief flashes of lightning manages to gain a glimpse of the sea within a short distance; and as these brief moments of illumination pass, he is once again alone, surrounded by a fathomless and bewildering darkness.
Religion, in contrast to philosophy and science, has never taken its focus off the ultimate priority. Religion, in all its forms, has always established a ‘divine unity’ as a platform for the basis of life and the cosmos. It comes as no surprise then, that even polytheistic, pagan and idol worshipping cultures and societies, have continuously acknowledged the existence of an Absolute, Exalted and Creative Force. This is true whether the culture being referred to is that of Ancient Greece, centering on the gods of Mound Olympia, or that of contemporary India and the Trinitarian conception of the Godhood, expounded by Hinduism. 
There are two aspects of the modern critique of religion which are baffling to an objective observer. The first relates to the absence of robust, or an intellectually plausible, basis for the assertion that religion is purely an intellectual concept constructed by society. There is no possibility that religion could be based on reason. The second relates to the absence of a secure basis for portraying religion as merely an escapist’s solution to the ills of social existence. In other words, religion provides a philosophy for the down trodden to remain firm, steadfast and patient. It is a means for the poor and oppressed to escape from the feelings of inferiority they experience. In fact, religion is the ‘opium’ of the people, exploited by the strong to dominate and control the weak masses. The root of the matter is that all these negative opinions of religion were a direct result either of unethical inclination or personal loss and deprivation. The life of Karl Marx exemplifies this.
Modern philosophy did not attempt to understand the message of the spiritual intellectuals who devoted their lives in researching God. they dismissed these paragons of knowledge and wisdom as ignorant individuals who did not possess mental faculties of reason. How can someone who rejects the evidence of another researcher without even verifying or looking at it, claim to have a superior intellect? Their rejection was based purely on their bigoted view of religion. Instead of rectifying the shortcomings inherent in the analysis, the shallow-minded critics of religion blindly lashed out their tongues of scorn, revilement and derision at religion. Having sealed their own fate they began in earnest to close the doorway of escape for the rest of humanity.
On what basis can philosophy and its followers categorically claim that God has never existed and that He does not exist? Is it possible for them to assert that they have pondered and reflected deeply on this issue in an objective and open-minded manner? Furthermore, how viable is their claim that they had succeeded in solving this vitally important issue, based on nothing more than their feeble and limited intellectual approach? The question arises: did the philosophers, deep down, really believe that they had done complete justice in their dealing and approach to this issue? The answer is, evidently, that of course they did not.
The fact of the matter is that God is not an abstract concept forged in the philosopher’s mind. Nor is He a mere assumption or theoretical possibility. The reality of God was, and remains; a truth upon whose investigation and determination rests the entire essence and outcome of life. On a personal level, the investigation into the reality of God opens up for the researcher the vastness of the cosmos and its horizons.
To be continued with the next chapter The Decline and Fall of Religion

----------


## usman.khawar

*The Mistake of Philosophy 2/2*

Philosophy was, however, instrumental in spreading uncertainty and doubt. It asked the questions without providing any answers. The consequence of this has been a decline of interest in philosophy at a popular level, to the extent, that today’s ‘philosopher’ has had no choice but to fall back on the ‘off-shoots’ of classical Philosophy, namely psychology and physics to ensure his survival and existence. The situation of the philosopher, a helpless victim to the questions he has himself generated, is beautifully encapsulated in one of the verses of Quran. This alludes to a seafarer, travelling in an old and ageing vessel whose helm has been smashed to pieces, in the midst of a raging sea, and a deadly darkness punctuated only by the roar of thunder and bolts of lightning: this traveler is unable to find the route to his destination, but under the brief flashes of lightning manages to gain a glimpse of the sea within a short distance; and as these brief moments of illumination pass, he is once again alone, surrounded by a fathomless and bewildering darkness.

Religion, in contrast to philosophy and science, has never taken its focus off the ultimate priority. Religion, in all its forms, has always established a ‘divine unity’ as a platform for the basis of life and the cosmos. It comes as no surprise then, that even polytheistic, pagan and idol worshipping cultures and societies, have continuously acknowledged the existence of an Absolute, Exalted and Creative Force. This is true whether the culture being referred to is that of Ancient Greece, centering on the gods of Mound Olympia, or that of contemporary India and the Trinitarian conception of the Godhood, expounded by Hinduism. 

There are two aspects of the modern critique of religion which are baffling to an objective observer. The first relates to the absence of robust, or an intellectually plausible, basis for the assertion that religion is purely an intellectual concept constructed by society. There is no possibility that religion could be based on reason. The second relates to the absence of a secure basis for portraying religion as merely an escapist’s solution to the ills of social existence. In other words, religion provides a philosophy for the down trodden to remain firm, steadfast and patient. It is a mean for the poor and oppressed to escape from the feelings of inferiority they experience. In fact, religion is the ‘opium’ of the people, exploited by the strong to dominate and control the weak masses. The root of the matter is that all these negative opinions of religion were a direct result either of unethical inclination or personal loss and deprivation. The life of Karl Marx exemplifies this.

Modern philosophy did not attempt to understand the message of the spiritual intellectuals who devoted their lives in researching God. they dismissed these paragons of knowledge and wisdom as ignorant individuals who did not possess mental faculties of reason. How can someone who rejects the evidence of another researcher without even verifying or looking at it, claim to have a superior intellect? Their rejection was based purely on their bigoted view of religion. Instead of rectifying the shortcomings inherent in the analysis, the shallow-minded critics of religion blindly lashed out their tongues of scorn, revilement and derision at religion. Having sealed their own fate they began in earnest to close the doorway of escape for the rest of humanity.

On what basis can philosophy and its followers categorically claim that God has never existed and that He does not exist? Is it possible for them to assert that they have pondered and reflected deeply on this issue in an objective and open-minded manner? Furthermore, how viable is their claim that they had succeeded in solving this vitally important issue, based on nothing more than their feeble and limited intellectual approach? The question arises: did the philosophers, deep down, really believe that they had done complete justice in their dealing and approach to this issue? The answer is, evidently, that of course they did not.

The fact of the matter is that God is not an abstract concept forged in the philosopher’s mind. Nor is He a mere assumption or theoretical possibility. The reality of God was, and remains; a truth upon whose investigation and determination rests the entire essence and outcome of life. On a personal level, the investigation into the reality of God opens up for the researcher the vastness of the cosmos and its horizons.

To be continued with the next chapter "The Decline and Fall of Religion"...

----------


## usman.khawar

*The Decline and Fall of Religion 1/3*

The history of the middle ages is a chronicle of Man’s lust for power and tyranny. It is a period characterized by the prominence of religious despotism. The central concept which fuelled the movements of intellectual regeneration and freedom of thought during the late mediaeval period was the desire to break free from this religious authoritarianism. However, the ‘advanced’ intellectual approach which the religious reform movements of Europe relied upon to escape from the shackles of religion was not without its own bias. The intense desire to fracture the stronghold of the Papacy and the Clergy led to adoption of an aggressive, intellectual style of debate, which on occasions resulted in the sacrifice of life and property. The positions adopted by both sides were so extreme and uncompromising that any attempt at mutual understanding was almost impossible.
In contrast, the Muslim world during the middle ages displayed a degree of openness and religious tolerance which far exceeded that of the West. Excepting a few isolated examples it is impossible to find historical incidents in the Islamic world of religious prejudice and hatred which have been worthy of going down in the annals of religious bigotry. In fact it was this tolerance which inspired Christianity to renew its religious thought, particularly after the Ottoman conquest of Constantinople. Thus the transmission of knowledge, originating from the centers of learning such as Cordoba and Baghdad, resulted in illuminating Europe during its ‘Dark Ages’.

However, both the movements for religious reform and the renaissance of science lost all sense of proportion, transgressing beyond the limits of sound reasoning. The dawn of the Sun of ‘freedom of thought’ not only exposed the bigotry and bias of religious thought and opinion, it also popularized the irrational ridiculing of the fundamental tenets of religious faith which went far beyond the legitimate critique of Papal exploitation and authority. In apportioning blame and responsibility against the religious tyranny, the intellectuals of the time did not distinguish between the beliefs of the individuals who were behind the oppression and the universal principles of religion. Instead the latter was subsumed under the former and was not subjected to an independent critique. Secular scholars of the time such as Bradlow identified numerous inconsistencies within the teaching of Christianity and gradually this influenced the undermining of faith in the truth of religion as a whole.

In the East, sects as the Mutazilites and the followers of pure reason, influenced by the opinions of the Greed philosophers, sought to find a rational basis for diverting people away from Islam. However, the religion of Islam never came under the complete sway and domination of one particular group or school of thought. With the minor exceptions of a few historical movements, Islam has succeeded in retaining its cosmological world view intact. The situation in Europe however, was such that religious learning slipped out of the hands of the great master and scholars and fell into the intellectual confines of the blind followers of these intellectual and spiritual pioneers. As a result of this we find that, by end of the fifteenth century, religion in the West became almost entirely defensive and reactionary in its outlook. In the context of the battle for intellectual and political domination and freedom of choice, Christianity had to admit defeat. The fundamental reason for this was the intellectual stagnation, blind adherence to the outward form of customs and traditions, unfamiliarity with the changes and advancements in learning, and the failure to acknowledge the results of intellectual thought and enquire of the time. The Church stubbornly refused at any cost to give up the influence it had for centuries exercised over the minds of the ordinary masses; nor was it willing to relinquish some share of this power. In the midst of climate of a renaissance of scientific learning and radical shifts in intellectual thought, the movements which promoted a secular approach found it relatively easy, with a few minor exceptions, to oblige religion into humbling itself and assuming a diminished role within society.

The situation in the East was entirely different. The main distinguishing feature was the failure of a narrow-minded clerical elite in establishing a complete stronghold on religion. As consequence, the secular backlash and resulting conflict had an almost negligible impact on religious thought in Islamic society and popular culture. The absence of popular uprising against religion in the Islamic world was a result of several factors intrinsic to the religion of Islam. Firstly, the simplicity and appeal of its religious philosophy coupled with a message which was unambiguous and free from internal contradictions. Secondly, the fundamental infrastructure of Islam with its unrelenting emphasis on the welfare, success and happiness of all people was an extremely attractive world view. Thirdly, the intellectual and religious tolerance, within the context of a thriving culture and civilization which was constantly expanding its borders, had a convincing appeal in comparison to the harsh, ruthless and bigoted alternatives of the time. The centers of the Islamic world were characterized by sophisticated social and economic infrastructures, underpinned by justice and fairness: it was a society where even the rights of non-Muslims were safeguarded and protected under Islamic Law. Even in the darkest days of Islamic history, the rights guaranteed by Islam continued to be respected.

----------


## usman.khawar

*The Decline and Fall of Religion 2/3*

In addition to the philosophy and outlook of Islam there was, however, another extremely vital and fundamental factor which diminished the necessity for mass protest and revolution. In fact, it ensured that Islamic society and culture would never be permeated by an extreme version of the basic instinct for ‘survival’, similar to that which occurred in Europe. This underlying element was the presence of the Quran. It was a text which was beyond the slightest taint of uncertainty, whose every word and letter was above any tempering, and whose intrinsic value as a source of absolute knowledge was never in doubt. Indeed, not even a single dot or letter had been subject to any alteration since the time of the original revelation up till the present day, a period spanning over fifteen centuries.

This characteristic of the Quran was of such an amazing, astonishing and miraculous nature that it set it apart from all other scriptures: it was a fact which the doyens and standard bearers of modern thought could not comprehend or explain away. In comparison to other inspired scriptures, the divine status and reputation of the Quran was evidently clear, and its standard of wisdom and insight was able to withstand any type of critique and scrutiny. When considered alongside the Quran, the scriptures of other faiths appear as though they are the products of individual effort, even though it is possible to glimpse a ray of the ‘mind’ of God the Almighty and Exalted in these writings. Despite this, the influence of human agency coupled with the distortions of key passages is discernible.

However, it must be acknowledged that although it is possible do discern the awareness of God’s injunctions within the corpus of the other inspired scriptures, it is difficult to perceive within their choice of language and style of exposition anything approximating to the level of the Divine. Furthermore, none of the prophets and sages, who may be regarded as the main mediating instruments of their scriptures the contents of their message. For instance, even though the Torah and the New Testament acquired the rank of being the ‘Message of God,’ they could not attain the level of being the exact ‘letter of God’. Because of this, scholars, disciples and religious authorities of later generations, motivated by selfish egotistic concerns and the desire to attain worldly honor and status, were afforded an opportunity to distort the meaning of scripture through verbal and semantic manipulations. Perhaps, this is why God refers to these scriptures as His ‘message’ and not His ‘word’, and states in the Quran with absolute clarity that He no longer regards these distorted scriptures as worthy of being relied upon, and that if you desire an authoritative and verified account regarding His laws and universal principles, then turn to the Quran.

It may be argued that the difference between the Quran and other divinely inspired books is of such a magnitude that any attempt to equate it with them is unjustifiable. The broad-brush approach adopted by some contemporary critics of regarding all revealed scripture as one and the same, without any rational basis or authentic analysis, is utterly absurd and intellectually flawed. According to the accepted methodology of the intellectual and scientific community, there is no rational justification for the assumption that the taxi of the Quran is identical and comparable to the contents of other divine scriptures. On further reflection it is evident that not only is the Quran incomparable to other religious revelations, it is also impossible to find, within the entire literary effort past and present of humanity, a written text which equals the Quran both in significance and authenticity, and its insights on reality.
Despite their reliance on the latest paradigms, theories and techniques of textual criticism, it is these features of the Quran which compelled the pseudo-rationalist faction within the Muslim community to acknowledge that the text of the Quran was free from distortion. Instead, they began to assert that its true meanings had been misinterpreted. Nevertheless, it is a historical fact that the Quran has remained unchanged as regards its accuracy and authenticity, and has been totally free from any kind of distortion or misrepresentation. However, this has meant that in all times and ages it has had to encounter challenges of one kind or another.
Amidst the change and upheaval of history and in periods of progress and decline, Quran has posed an open challenge to popular and common beliefs, to the conclusions of intellectual struggle and strife, to human curiosity, and to the boundaries of confusion, certainty and doubt. In particular, during times of intellectual advancement and the expansion of human understanding the Quran took a position contrary to that of the ‘latest’ intellectual revolution, without experiencing intellectual defeat or embarrassment. In fact, no period in human history has been able to declare or demonstrate any shortcomings in the facts of the Quran: even though at times the limitation of human knowledge and understanding have meant that humankind could not access the depth of meaning contained within the Quranic data.

Both the intellectual investigations and ‘scientific’ discoveries of the middle ages were inherently unreliable and far removed from certainty. For instance, we find that the learning and knowledge promoted and popularized during this era appear nowadays as nothing more than antiquated and obsolete myths. In fact the opinions and views that were presented regarding certain phenomena, in hindsight seem crude and uniformed. Although we must pay tribute to the intellectual curiosity reflected in the mediaeval scholars ‘research’, it is not even remotely possible for us to accept and agree with their conclusions.
The fact that it was, and still is, impossible for anyone to change the words of the Quran, meant that many religious scholars resorted to personal interpretations when undertaking Quranic exegesis. Due to the intellectual shortcoming of some of these commentators, it appeared that certain definitive and conclusive verses of the Quran were open to criticism based on modern scientific research and discoveries. This view was also the result of the absence of true knowledge and insight into reality, and an age which did not accept anything beyond empirical science and physical matter: in the context of a popular Zeitgeist which did not recognize the limitations of both scientific instruments and the human intellect. It is worth bearing in mind that, despite these historically and culturally bound criticisms, the conclusive and definitive findings of science and intellectual enquiry as opposed to scientific opinions and theories, in fact confirmed and supported the claims of the Quran and acknowledged the presence of the Almighty. In contrast, the uncovering and deeper understanding of physical phenomena through scientific research and discovery began to reveal glaring inconsistencies between science and the sacred texts of other religious traditions. Faced with this, the followers of these faiths had no choice other than to declare total and blind adherence to their religions and thus expanded the rift between reason and revelation or science and religion.

----------


## usman.khawar

*The Decline and Fall of Religion 3/3*

The hasty and knee-jerk response of the intellectuals and ‘sages’ of the new scientific and secular thinking did not distinguish between various religions, lumping them all together under one critique. Thus European thinkers and certain ‘sages’ of the East who blindly followed them, declared religion to be a ‘backward’ and regressive notion and tried their utmost to diminish its importance in human affairs For instance, they proclaimed that all religion was incompatible with scientific reasoning and thought. This claim was and still is entirely baseless and without a shred of truth: it reflected the limited knowledge and ignorance of these ‘scholars’.

The view that all religious teachings were irreconcilable with science had some unfortunate consequences. For instance, a cursory reading of the Quranic text, followed by a superficial analysis, followed by a superficial analysis, led to a novel, imitative and short-sighted attitude towards the Quran. As a result of this, religion was declared as outmoded, and its practices deemed to be incapable of practical implementation. Instead, the lifestyles of the modern age predicated on the pursuit of physical pleasures, and animalistic instinct were upheld and promoted. The tragedy was that these scholars and intellectuals regarded the reading and understanding of the Quran as a waste of time. Even those who did read the Quran did not ponder deeply on its wisdom and remained within the confines of its recitation and the appreciation of its rhythmic beauty, whilst some religious fold used the Quran primarily as a means to attain a livelihood (like Mullahs of Islam). Moreover, there were those, who on the basis of their narrow-minded and sectarian interpretations reduced this great source of inspired wisdom and knowledge to fit within the dogmatic parameters of their particular school of thought.

Despite their limited capacity for balanced and rigorous intellectual thought, the teachers and dons of these religious schools attempted to raise the profile of their intellectual status and credentials be resorting to the use of inflated and hyperbolic titles and appellations. Furthermore, they proclaimed that their unenlightened and superficial interpretations were above any shortcomings or criticism. Not only did they drag the Quran down to the level and standard of their self-centered writings, they also succeeded in erecting such robust barriers and walls of intellectual prejudice and bigotry which diverted the Muslim Ummah from understanding the reality of the cosmos, miring them instead, in the rut of mundane and humdrum issues.

The adversaries and critics of religion, who were without doubt immensely more educated and intelligent than the teacher of the religious schools, fell into the trap of regarding the limited and unenlightened interpretations of these narrow-minded teachers as the ultimate benchmark and standard of the Quran. Based upon this they proclaimed that Islam as a religion was characterized by bigotry and extremism. It seemed that it was now the turn of Islam to bear the brunt of the secular critique, since Christianity and other major religions had already been reduced to the level of mere custom and tradition, with no significant role to play in civilized society. Communism and socialism had forced themselves into the minds of people in a similar fashion to the intellectual tyranny of the middle Ages, and this approach to life was purely restricted to the materialistic aspects of human existence, declaring that all the metaphysical and cosmic realities of the religion of Islam were no more than ancient fairy tales. Instead, they firmly believed that their philosophy of materialism was the ultimate truth, and pointed to the object condition of the Muslims coupled with their limited contributions as evidence of their success and the truth of their arguments. However, since communism was at the same time undertaking an ideological battle with countries following the European model which promoted opposing values such as social independence, freedom of thought and free trade, it was inevitable that it would lose this battle because of its short-sightedness and limited materialistic approach to human life.
After the fall of communism, it was only a matter of time before the secular culture of the West came face to face with Islam. The fact was that the military resources of Islam were few and its intellectual resources were even fewer. On the other hand, widespread opportunities for ease comfort and luxury available in a secular culture had quickly tempted people towards it. The values of religion were declared as enemies of freedom of thought and personal liberty. Faced with this relentless secular onslaught, Christianity had no choice but to compromise; in order to survive it had to learn to live at the mercy of a free and secular culture. In a very short time it accepted defeat, with the result that we find that religion in free secular societies merely exists as a personal and private inclination. What is more, it morally degraded itself to such a level that it felt obliged to give its approval and blessing to extremely reprehensible acts such as homosexuality.

The religion of God, known as Islam, holds no complaint or bitterness against others. Its lament is that it has been held hostage by the arrogance, ostentation and posturing of its adherents. Having abandoned and cast aside the higher aims and goals of life, the Muslim Ummah has been consumed by the scourge of sectarianism. The tyranny and dictatorship of partisan religious scholars (Mullahism) strived to extinguish the qualities of sincerity and thinking within the Muslim Ummah. The Muslims have been diverted from the fundamental goals of religion, and with the passing of each day, erect new schools and seminaries devoted to a particular interpretation of the faith. People of mediocre thinking exploit religion for personal power and glory, and even the most highly respected religious institutions of learning are fanning the flames of bigotry and sectarianism. The act of separating God from religion has encouraged within all the religious movements of modern times a cult of secrecy on the style of freemasonry, exclusivity centered around on a figure around, and a personal perspective promoted as a universal truth.

The Muslim world has not transformed into a society without religion, but it has been infected with religious paralysis. It has become an arena in which ideologies from every corner of the globe are reflected and contested. This has resulted in the trivialization and belittling of religion. For instance, Muslim society displays a greater willingness to accept and adopt the beliefs of scientific and political theories in comparison to those of religion. In fact, it clearly communicates its desire to follow common and conventional styles of thinking instead of religion. Suffering from the twin curses of an illiterate population and extreme underdevelopment, the governments of Islamic countries show more interest in holding on to political power and promoting nationalism, instead of bettering their people through a deep understanding of religion.

A handful of individuals and ‘thinkers’ are driving the intellectual thought process of the Muslim Ummah: the majority of whom are beguiled identity and lack the capacity to conceive of an effective and alternative vision. Standing shoulder to shoulder, both the narrow-minded rulers and these ‘intellectuals’, having been educated in the lecture halls of Europe and having ‘tasted the freedom of western culture,’ are working relentlessly to create a secular society. What is happening in reality is that they are creating new ‘church’ in opposition to the model of religion espoused by the shortsighted and poorly educated ‘scholars’ of Islam. This battle for the hearts and minds of Muslim society is conducted at all levels. In the name of personal freedom and liberty, mass media and modern communications technology is actively engaged in a struggle to popularize, at a grass root level, the notion of a ‘free’ society. The biggest thorn in the side of this campaign is religion.
This clash of values is not merely in the East or the West, but is visible at all levels and within every Islamic country. Nevertheless, Islam stands tall, as though it awaits the coming of those who possess, like the first generation of Muslims, minds suffused with sincerity, purity and clarity, and who will raise high the banner of God’s love and create an Islamic society in harmony with human nature: an exemplary society the like of which has never been witnessed before either on terrestrial land or the starry firmament, in which the live and recognition of God would form the backbone of religion. It would be a society in which power would lie not with force and oppression, but with knowledge and understanding; wherein, as well as bettering the conditions of this physical, temporary and short spanned life on earth, preparations would also be made for the never-ending, everlasting life beyond the grave; where there would be no cause for stress, anxiety and emotional upheaval, other than the normal concerns of life and death; wherein in words ‘compassion’ and ‘blessing’ would attain their full meaning. The creation of such a society is not merely the dreams of a utopian paradise, without historical precedence. The culture and society of the Prophetic era and that of the rightly guided Kahlifahs (1st four Caliph) is a historical fact. However, it is a sad observation that this is the only historical realization of the vision of Islam, and one which has never been repeated in succeeding generations.

To be continued with mind blowing chapter: *The Origin of Intelligence*

----------


## usman.khawar

*The Origin of Intelligence 1/3*

There are many motives which drive people to seek education. For some it is a means of acquiring a livelihood, gaining status and respect. Others want more than this. They want education to lead to enlightenment and salvation. There are two approaches which can be taken. Firstly, the path of initiation into a religious order or group. People of this temperament place their trust in others and are content to be shown the way along the ‘straight path’ to reach their final goal. The alternative method is to acquire the skills and qualities which will enable you to discover the path of guidance for yourself. This approach allows you to evaluate beliefs and ideas, arrive at your own conclusions and avoid the pitfalls of blind faith.

Human beings posses all the tools they need to discover the truth for themselves. Their survival depends on the use of the faculties that God, the Prime Teacher, has bestowed on them. Out of His grace, God entrusted destitute and vulnerable humanity with the faculty of intellect. He placed in them the awareness of how to utilize it (for example, through the use of observation and experimentation). The capacity to learn from the experiences of the past, present and future is a powerful instrument in the intellectual tool kit of Man. In this way the survival of Man guaranteed. How else could a weak and dependent creature maintain its dominance when surrounded by dangers?
It was the intellect which urged early Man to seek knowledge and understanding. It encouraged him to reflect on his experience and develop better ways of doing things. Above all it pushed him to go beyond the concerns of daily survival and discover his higher self: to pursue the path of self-realization. In the animal kingdom we find that some species of animals are also able to learn from their experiences. This allows them to adjust their behavior. What they cannot do is use this experience in a context not dedicated by their animal instincts, that is, go beyond issues of eating, drinking and mating. For instance, after centuries of being dominated by Man has any species of animal been able to utilize their experience to free themselves from being exploited? Has it been possible for any animal to shake the burden of its human masters and create a world in which it is completely safe and secure? In contrast, human beings have attained supremacy over the Earth. This is due to the extraordinary and superior faculty of the intellect. It has enabled Man to be the unchallenged master of the Earth. No other creature has dared to question his authority.

If the intellect is the secret behind mankind’s power on Earth, then we must ask where did it come from? Was it an innate ability with Man? Was it bestowed on Man? The Quran informs us in the following verse that the faculty of the intellect and consciousness is a trust which was offered to the whole of creation, who shuddered at the responsibility it entails and therefore refused to accept it. Man on the other hand was foolish and accepted the burden:
“We did indeed offer the trust to the heavens and the earth and the mountains; but they refused to undertake it, being afraid thereof: but man undertook it; He was indeed unjust and foolish (33:72)”

This verse also shows that the intellect is not an inherent quality of Man and that it is false to assume that mankind has always had personal ownership rights over it. There is an allusion that Man has been given possession of this faculty in this world and in the next world he will not have free use of it. The key point is that the intellect is given as a trust to Man and this entails certain responsibilities. For instance, to utilize it only to satisfy your ego and animal self is an abuse of this trust. There is an expectation that Man will deploy his mind to understand his purpose in life and to discover his creator. If not, he must remember that what is given can also be taken away. There is a force from which the intellect originates. Who is the real owner? The answer is : God.
Modern discoveries in the field of physical anthropology support the view that the intellect has not always been an inherent quality of mankind. Research shows that there is little difference between the characteristics of early human beings, including earlier species of primates, and other species of animal. Human Beings trace their biological ancestry to the species known as ‘Homo”. This species existed for millennia without showing any evidence of intellectual activity that set it apart from others. It was only about seven thousand years ago when farming was discovered, that mankind became distinguishable from animals. The intellect of Man from then on begins to emerge as a dominant factor in the world. As God reminds us in the Quran, mankind existed on the Earth for a very long time when they were not even worthy of being mentioned.
“Has there not been over man a long period of time, when He was (Not even worth) mentioning? (76:1)”

The physical makeup of mankind is subject to the general laws of biology through which God has created animal life. These are the laws (Sunnahs) of God in creation. Like everything else, human being start from a single cell which then splits and becomes an organism consisting of two cells. The Quran informs us that God has created everything in pairs: male and female, positive and negative, electrons and protons, inner and outer. This duality is visible everywhere and is not specific to humans or animals. For instance plants have a male and female part that facilitates pollination.
Not only does Man share his physical constitution with animals he also has an affinity with minerals. The Quran tells us that Man was made from clay. This means that he consists of certain minerals. The evolution of life from simple to complex forms can be seen as a movement along the spectrum of minerals, plants and animals. Each one possesses a feature not possessed by the previous one. For instance, rocks are solid and do not have the quality of growth, while plants have the ability to grow but not the capacity to move like animals. There is always a duality between things which have one cell or two, then between those that are motionless and those that can move, then those who have the ability to speak and those that do not, then between those who have sight and audition and those who do not. So far, Man has no distinguishing feature. Most animals can move, produce sounds, and have hearing and sight. For thousands of years Man was identical to animals. There was nothing which made him different.
The story of life continued to unfold…

To be continued....

----------


## MANICHAEAN

What in me is dark

Illumine, what is low raise and support;

That to the height of this great argument

I may assert eternal providence,

And justify the ways of God to men.

----------


## usman.khawar

*The Origin of Intelligence 2/3*

The story of life continued to unfold, millennia after millennia. Then, all of a sudden, something amazing occurs which will affect the course of life on Earth forever. A unique and extraordinary change is making itself felt. Out of the blue, Man gains intelligence. He begins to think. The suddenness of this event is beyond human explanation. Scientists are unable to provide an answer to the questions of when, why and how this unbelievable event occurred. Despite the advances in scientific knowledge, we are still unable to pinpoint the moment when the members of the genus Homo began to use the intellect. It is in religion alone that we find an answer to this question. 

No one but God can give a satisfying answer relating to the origins of natural phenomena. For instance, why is a walnut a walnut and why is the almond the way it is? Evolutionary processes may partially explain the minor changes between generations of specific species. However, what they cannot account for is the sheer size and extent of the variety and diversity in the forms of life scattered across every corner of the world. There are around a billion species of creatures, and each one of them points towards some meaning and purpose in life. Granted that our knowledge of the diversity of life on Earth is limited, our understanding of the human being is even more rudimentary. Every so often, sciences such as biology, psychology, sociology and neurology shed a glimmer of light and take us one step closer to understanding ourselves. But this only increases our awareness of how little we know. Despite our discoveries, we are plunged into the realm of speculation, as out limited intellects are unable to comprehend the workings of the Absolute Intellect, God.

The acquisition of the intellect by the human species was a remarkable turning point in the history of the world. This ape-like creature, who until very recently was indistinguishable from other species of animals, now displayed self-consciousness, went on to lay the foundations of towns, cities and mighty civilizations, to erect grand monuments and ‘wonders’ of the world, and to develop laws and systems for social existence. Having been the ultimate manifestation of brutality and barbarism, this bipedal creature began to display signs of humanity. There was no doubt that this special quality of ‘Homo Sapiens’ set them apart from every other species and creature on the planed, ensuring their status as rulers and vicegerents of the Earth. As well as this, the members of this species became susceptible to the clash of good and evil, right and wrong.

However, little did Man comprehend the price to be paid for this special quality, and the accountability that it entailed. To what end should this faculty which had not belonged to our species for half of out history and which had given us the privilege of leadership and authority on earth, be utilized? Was it to be used to further the ambitions of human greed and arrogance? Was it the case that this attribute of the intellect was our personal birth right, and the purpose behind its cultivation and refinement was to subjugate the physical world, its rocks and minerals, vegetation and forests, birds and fowl, and animals and livestock. After having satisfied our physical needs, was the higher purpose of the intellect to aid us in seizing power and authority, wealth and resources, even at the expense of death, destruction and disaster? Was this the ultimate function of the intellect, or was there some other purpose to it?

The real purpose of the intellect has been conveyed repeatedly throughout history, and with equal regularity it has been ignored and forgotten. The knowledge of this purpose was not the result of our rational investigations; rather its source was an external, supra-human intuition and inspiration. Throughout history we witness the long line of prophets, reformers, and saints who dedicated their lives to the teaching and instruction of humankind. They frequently reminded people of the message which had been forgotten. The crux of the message was that the intellect you have been given is not your personal possession, but you hold it in trust. Although the utilization of this trust is lawful and permissible for you, its wrongful use will result in a prolonged period of suffering for you. On the other hand correct use of it will entitle you to a life of eternal happiness.

What did God want in return for bestowing the intellect on Man? One this is certain:

To be continued…

----------


## MANICHAEAN

The scandal of the pious Christian, and the fallacious triumph of the Infidel should cease as soon as they recollect not only by whom, but likewise to whom, the Divine Revelation was given.

Our curiosity is naturally prompted to inquire by what means the Christian faith obtained so remarkable a victory over the established religions of the earth. To this inquiry an obvious but satisfactory answer may be returned; that it was owing to the convincing evidence of the doctrine itself, and to the ruling providence of it's great Author.

But as truth and reason seldom find so favourable a reception in the world, and as the wisdom of Providence frequently condescends to use the passions of the human heart, and the general circumstances of mankind, as instruments to execute it's purpose, we may still be permitted, though with becoming submission, to ask, not indeed what were the first, but what were the secondary causes of the rapid growth of the Christian church?

It will, perhaps, appear that it was most effectively favoured and assisted by the five following causes:

1. The inflexible, and, if we may use the expression, the intolerant zeal of the Christians, derived, it is true from the Jewish religion, but purified from the narrow and unsocial spirit which, instead of inviting, had deterred the Gentiles from embracing the law of Moses.

2. The doctrine of a future life, improved by every additional circumstance which could give weight and efficacy to that important truth.

3. The miraculous powers ascribed to the primitive church.

4. The pure and austere morals of the Christians.

5. The union and discipline of the Christian republic, which gradually formed an independent and increasing state in the heart of the Roman empire.

----------


## usman.khawar

We are far ahead from this discussion my dear. i dont think that your post is neccessary here in this discussion at this stage about churches which we have discussed long ago :Smile: ..

Butin point 3. 'miraculous powers' seems great  :Smile: 
and what do u think all christians have pure and austere morals as u said in point 4?
i respect ur points or reasons but i simply couldnt understand what u wanted to say.. like intolerant zeal of christians at one point which u said derived form jewish.on the other hand u r saying pure moral.. does prejudice/bigotry/intolerant exist in moral? m really couldnt understand a bit of ur point of view.. intolerant zeal purified from narrow and unsocial spirit? r u blaming to jews for this narrow minded ness for this and also blamig jewish law which doesnt allow outsiders to enter in their religion? 

what i understand and i like most is ur point no 2 its absolutly based on reality.very true fact. does christianity believe in accountablity? well we have discussed this as well in previous chapters

well i suggest to hold on ur points and we will discuss these after what i have started for u guys... anyhow, i dont think at this stage i should write anything else for the sake of continuity. no offense as i couldnt understand about ur point of view may be u r looking from anyother angle which i couldnt grasp..

.

But Thanks for sharing ur views dear..

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Dear Usman

Unfortunately you are just pasting large chunks of a tome & I really wanted to know what " you " thought & your own style of writing, so excuse my manners in drawing you out in this fashion.

I am gratified that your interests have been stimulated by an alternate viewpoint. They are in fact not mine, but originate from Edward Gibbon, the 18th Century writer, historian and a purported atheist. In his criticising of the institutions of early Christianity, I find his major work honest, in that it expresses, along with all the prejudices of that age, an objective endeavour to question established thinking by examining primary sources. The Decline & Fall of the Roman Empire, to which I refer was also known for the quality and irony of it's prose. This being a literature forum I thought it somewhat pertinent to address the balance, through 
extracts from this work which comprise six volumes. I will of course limit myself only to the religious aspects.

Regards
M.

----------


## usman.khawar

i really appreciate that..

----------


## usman.khawar

*The Origin of Intelligence 3/3*

What did God want in return for bestowing the intellect on Man? One this is certain: He did not want the wealth and pleasures which Man amasses for himself through the use of this gift. Of course it would have been fair to levy some form of taxi on these things. But the bounty of God has no limits. The value of the intellect cannot be measured in currencies of gold and silver. Was the price of this blessing that Man exile himself from his home, family and friends, devoting himself exclusively to God? What God wants in return for the intellect is simple. He wants to test Man to see how well he utilizes the intellect in his capacity as steward of God on Earth. This cannot be done without first recognizing God. In short, God wants Man to sit an examination in the school of life. The following verse alludes to this:
‘He who created death and life, that He may try which of you is best in deed: and He is the Exalted in Might, Oft-Forgiving. (67:2)’

Unlike most examinations, the question paper of this exam is slim and the answers required are straightforward. What is more, both the questions and the answers have been given to students. Their task is to confirm and corroborate the answer by finding supporting evidence and proofs. These may be from the universe around them or from within themselves, and this is where the intellect comes in. As if giving the right answer was not enough, God has also shown us what the wrong response looks like. There is really no reason why anyone should fail this test! The onus is on us to make the right choice. This element of choice is alluded to in the following verse:
“We showed Him the way: whether He be grateful or ungrateful (76:3)”

In comparison to other students, the learners in the ‘Earth school’ have unparalleled advantages designed to ensure their success. The conditions of the examination hall are extremely favorable to them as there is no invigilator, every inch and corner of the hall is covered with signs and reminders; not to mention that at every step of the way they have been supported by tutors who have pointed them in the right direction; and there is also the constant and regular revision of the course books. Indeed, to overcome the problems of forgetfulness and lack of understanding, they have been provided with intellectual tools and learning support of every kind to ensure that they thoroughly understand the message. In all fairness, everything possible has been done and no effort spared in removing all conceivable barriers which could prevent humankind from fulfilling the purpose of their intellect, namely, the recognition and realization of God. From a human perspective, the acceptance of a supra-human reality and intelligence (God) is a concept which is easy to both comprehend and accept. In fact the desire for meaning and understanding of reality is woven into the psyche of Man.

Is it not a catastrophe that despite being blessed with the intellect and possessing knowledge; and despite the guidance of a teacher and the presence of clear signs and landmarks, Man is still characterized by ignorance of God and injustice towards himself and others? Why is it that in the struggle between the intellect and the reptilian Self represented by ignorance, the latter should be victorious? The outcome of this battle was nothing but loss and destruction. As a consequence, with the exception of a limited number of individuals, the majority of intellectuals and thinkers manipulated the meaning of the word ‘progress’ and confined it to the physical and material aspects of life. The intellect became a tool of corruption and discord: it ensured that deception and deceit, injustice and oppression, tyranny and dictatorship became the hallmark of humankind.

Mankind was in breach of trust: they had failed to fulfill the obligation of worship and reverence, a condition of possessing the faculty of reason. The human species has degraded itself to an unprecedented level. We have turned out to be no better that Shaytaan(Devil) who claimed on the basis of physical appearance and ‘racial’ difference, that ‘Adam’ was inferior. The prejudice, hatred and racism prevalent amongst the various groups and nations of mankind are reminiscent of the stance and outlook of Shaytaan.
The deceit and treachery of the human ego re-created on Earth the same levels of arrogance and defiance which were witnessed when Shaytaan rebelled against God concerning the creation of Adam. In fact the situation of the human is worse, since Shaytaan had never denied his servitude and the Majesty of God. Whereas Man prostrated himself at the ‘Temple of Ego’ and throughout the ages was not only persistent in his denial of God but insisted on proclaiming his own ‘Godhood’. One can only feel pity and sympathy for the human being, for he is plagued with this inflated view of himself. What hope of compassion is there for such a self centered egomaniac, other than the phrase ‘God is the ‘Rabb’ (Originator, Sustainer and Supporter) of the cosmos, the All-C0mpassionate, the All-Merciful?’


To be continued with the new chapter “ The Destructive Self”

----------


## mike thomas

He?

Where did gender come from eh?

Why not She?

It is not surprising that men pondered on things philosophical while women did the carrying, cooking, suffering and the bearing.

It is thinking beings who create creators. Otherwise thoughts are unbearable.

----------


## usman.khawar

hello mike.. i tried to answer ur questions in my other thread, link given below, with a little chit chat with u i think u dont mind  :Smile: 
you or anyone can comment/question there as well to save the continuity.. 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...t=63002&page=4

Thanks.. 
Hi everyone the next mind blowing chapter "The destructive Self" i have already shared with u . but only for the sake of continuity i m copy pasting it here as it is. as it is already done so here it is all of it at a time for you. Saved typing time  :Smile:

----------


## usman.khawar

*“The Destructive Self*
Deliberation and reflection on the Human Self has continued unabated over the centuries. From the time that self-realization was linked to the recognition of God, the wayfarers in the procession of (divine) passion began to search for salvation in the enchanting and tempting vastness of the Human Self. This enigma has continued to engage mankind under the guise of various names, such as, self consciousness, deep understanding and self-realization. Few, however, have succeeded in attaining to the depth of its meanings: whilst those who were afraid of it, grew more in terror as their understanding of it grew.

Those that did gain some knowledge of it, found the Nafs to be the arch enemy of Man, dominating every aspect of his life: the lawful and unlawful, good and evil, chaos and order, poverty and opulence, war and peace, the positive and the negative. Further, they witnessed it in the pomp and glory of the victorious and in the wretchedness of the vanquished; in the sublime of knowledge and wisdom and in the prejudices of the populace; in the dignity and awe of kings, and in the petitions of the penniless; in the refined style of wordsmiths and in the vulgar tongues of the rabble; in the romance of love and beauty and in the backdrop of libidinal desires. In short the influence of this corrupting Self was felt everywhere.

The question arises: What was its origin? And what is its true nature?

The issue was not always that complicated. Over aeons of time animal characteristics firmly lodged themselves in the inner (consciousness) of man. To such an extent that human life, which began on the basis of survival and self-defense, was unable to shed these characteristics even in the midst of the most advanced social and economic structures. All human systems, no matter how supportive they appear, have in some fundamental way aided and supported some aspect of the Nafs.

Despite the change of battlefield and type of contest, the conclusion of the struggle between man and beast was replaced by the struggle of mutual rivalry between Homo Sapiens. Before this time man, on a collective level, was as one single body fiercely upholding his individuality in the face of opposition from other forms of life. Emotions of generosity and kindness grew in strength alongside the spirit of rebellion and arrogance: survival is avarice for life. Further, the sense of survival that the Prophet Suleyman (a.s) witnessed in the procession of ants surged like a herd of wild elephants in its diverse and varicolored forms in the character traits of man.

Knowledge and wisdom failed to release the Human Self, which had its origins in the struggle for survival, from the mindset of survival. Instead, it altered the means of achieving the same goal. For instance the entire fields of Arts and Sciences, which attained mastery in the understanding of (physical) reality, and all the methods adopted to civilize man all had their centre and focal point in the promotion of ease, comfort and the strengthening of the Self. The Self constructed channels which would promote sympathy and affection within man in its favor, and would be regarded as the (ultimate) standards of humanity.

How could man possibly regard as an enemy that which had seeped into his consciousness becoming a fundamental part of his life and was now flowing within his blood and veins? Despite the exhortations to adopt the path of guidance, it was an extremely difficult challenge for man to see himself as his own enemy. Indeed, for whom should he wage this war on himself and for what reward: ‘friendship’ of God and an unseen paradise! Moreover, the Human Self depends for its support on outward causes. It convinces and influences man through the agency of the five senses. As a result (Paradise) was seen as a mirage and an (empty) promise, impossible to test before ones death, not to mention God and the Intellect, that were far removed from the (ambit of the) five senses and the boundaries of the heart and vision.

The Nafs is another name for the nerve centre of man: it is his childhood, his youth and his old age. Indeed, the Human Self is a ‘packet’ of needs and wants. It is a defense system, resting on the basic instincts of man, which has since prehistoric times become so powerful that the entire body of science and knowledge cannot withstand its defense weaponry. Lurking in the ‘trench’ of survival this warrior is familiar with the strategies needed to ward off all the assaults of knowledge and reason. However, its greatest weapon is to show sympathy and affection to its ‘victim’. This, then, is a war that man has no desire to win. There is no compensation or blood money forthcoming for the one that is slain. In the words of the Generous Lord: I (God) created my biggest enemy in the form of Man(man’s self). Indeed, the inner (consciousness) of man is ruled by this Dajjal and his acts of construction are in truth acts of destruction. This anti-Christ dwells in both you and me. The statement ‘I am’ is an expression of its individuality, for it divides (both people and the person) and is the personality of every individual. It can be glimpsed in the scholar’s boastings of his knowledge, in the depraved behavior of the ignorant, in the ascetics’ display of piety, in the man of letters’ desire for fame, and in the Princes desire for power and glory.

Psychologists attempted to understand the workings of this bundle of instincts; they searched for the underlying principles of man’s reactions and behavior; they subjected his feelings to the theories of ‘inferiority’ and ‘superiority’. Discovering in the process a whole host of complexes, phobias, neuroses, psychoses, fantasies and evil whisperings, insanity and madness, lurking in the mind of man. Further, they searched for the fundamental causes of fear and depression.

But why?

Their goal was neither to find God nor to explore the Self in order to find God. It was merely to activate, to reinvigorate, and to strengthen the Self which had become passive, downtrodden, defeatist and inactive. This was simply so that it could once more resume the struggle for survival. However, the main distinguishing factor between psychologists and sufis is that the former seek to understand the Self for the sake of the Self, whereas, the latter seek to understand it so that they can place it in the service of God. Moreover, Nafs and Desire are two inseparable companions and together they carve out the priorities and preferences of the Nafs. To the extent that Desires, bosom companions of Satan (Literally who sit in his company and ride together), can affect and alter the ‘seasons’ of the Nafs. The nature of the Nafs is that it craves to dominate others, and jealously guards its own possessions. Yet it seeks to plunder the property of others. Set aside clemency and forbearance, all the civilized behavior of the Nafs is nothing but ‘camouflage’ and defensive ploys. It is the Governor of the Province of ‘No Mercy’ and ‘No Remorse’; appeals for clemency only add fuel to its tyranny. Further, in defeat it turns dangerous and seeks to inflict injury on others. The full brunt of its enmity is directed towards the ‘alien’ soul that originates from an alien place and dwells within its territory. It exerts its entire efforts to prevent the Soul from returning (to its source of origin).

In contrast, the choice and priorities of the soul are clear and eminently superior. It possesses the consciousness of the One God, and despite being imprisoned in a physical body its yearning for the Divine Presence never ceases. The Nafs seeks to wipe out this memory and longing and, like the angels imprisoned in the chasm of Babel, the subjugation of the Spirit to the body and mind is its fundamental goal. In this struggle for mans’ humanity, the Nafs seeks assistance from Satan by occupying the pathways leading to the Sublime Assembly (mala ‘alaa). Moreover, benefiting from centuries of experience in this struggle, the Nafs becomes a terrifying social force whom none has the power to subjugate save God. As the Prophet Yusuf (a.s) said:” None is spared from (the attacks of) the Nafs: for the Nafs always commands evil, only those whom God has mercy (are saved from it)”. Thus, only divine intervention can protect the soul from the domination of the acquisitive and merciless Nafs.

God has declared war on this enemy and has made it known that one who yearns for His love and intimacy must oppose the Nafs no matter what form its takes or what strategy it employs. Since, in every age, the Nafs drapes the ‘corpses’ of its devotees (dead) in the latest style of shrouds. If not as Olympus, Brahman, Shiva and Vishnu, Ashtar and Isis; then as the models of abstract philosophies. If not in the worship of physical objects, then in the festivals of culture and tradition, in the complementary understanding of ecstasy and sobriety, and in the interaction between literature and homosexuality. Today, in our day and age, in the labeling of oppression and injustice as civilisation and the mass media’s propaganda as truth, in the movements of indecency and obscenity promoted in the name of Art, idol worship parades under the guise of the Fine Arts, and any mention of God is dubbed backwardness. Indeed, these phenomenon are master strokes of the Nafs, and executed with the utmost of ease (lit. dexterity of his left hand)

The tyrannical Nafs is always close. So it comes as no surprise when we witness it in the poet’s smile on receiving applaud for his poetry; in the writers eye, as it sparkles in a Literary assembly held in his honour; in the politicians hand as it waves to a cheering crowd: in the humble nod of the holy man’s head, when the praises of his piety are sung; and in the Champion (lit. quarrelsome person) who puffs his chest in pride at the rehearsal of his achievements. In all these situations the Nafs is in extremely close contact. Furthermore, when the Nafs enters (our consciousness), God withdraws. For proximity to the Nafs means only distancing from God, the distance between Heaven and Hell, the distinction between the Rahman (Allah) and the shaytan (devil), between the forces of evil and the forces of good, and in the conflict between light and darkness. Thus the manifestations of the Nafs are unlimited.

Consider the pieces on a chessboard. Despite being limited to just a few pieces, the number of possible moves that can be made are, perhaps, over a billion. Similar is the case of the Nafs. Consisting of a few fundamental instincts common to both humans and animals, the mutual interactions and permutations of this handful of instincts are unlimited. According to one mystic: to this day I have not fathomed two things: the stations of rank of Muhammad (peace be upon him), and the forms of deception employed by the Nafs. However, individual instincts acting on their own cannot exert influence and control over the Nafs without the mutual involvement of other motivating instincts. From all of these, desire is the ultimate driving force of the Nafs, and it operates on ever more sophisticated levels as man becomes more ‘educated (and cultured)’. It reaches a stage where it goes beyond the ‘control system’ (influence) of the fundamental balance placed inside man. When this occurs destruction becomes its second nature.

The Nafs, nevertheless, does not deceive, rather it is sincere in its deception: since both its scientific and emotional natures are closely intertwined. Furthermore, its governing principles are plain and evident, namely that, the survival instinct does not recognize any moral values. It has, from time immemorial, been accompanied by all the aides and supporters (agents) it requires to maintain its continued existence: envy, rancour, slander, anger, rage and lust. Not a single one of them will ever betray the Nafs, operating universally without distinction of race and religion. Despite fluctuations in the severity and vigilance of their attacks, their aims undergo no such change and remain stable. For instance, their collaboration does not always lead to killing and bloodshed, but envy does not permit even a shred of compassion to enter its dealings.

These qualities stand diametrically opposed to the attributes of God and are devoid of any sense of reverence (lit. worship/servitude). Their field of work is restricted and their horizons extremely limited. The sublime sense of tranquility is rarely witnessed in the conduct of these instincts, which, akin to a blazing forest fire seek to scorch and ravage instantly everything in their path, offering no opportunities to stop and pause. Its flames are fanned by the winds of egoism, defiance and self-respect (pride). The latter is perhaps the most puzzling and in need of further investigation. It is an interesting and amusing fact that the vast majority of people regard ‘self respect’ as an admirable attribute. The truth, however, is that the notion of Self respect is a ‘Palace of Glass’ built on the twin foundations of luxury or ease, and a sense of inferiority. Indeed, we do not possess a criterion to assess the Self; for it constructs itself by exploiting the crisis and insecurities that we experience in our lives, from childhood into old age. The Nafs adopts the path of antagonism or the path of harmony towards its victim depending on its situation, and becomes itself the raw material for the manufacture of ‘self respect’.

In this scenario ‘self respect’ becomes a highly intricate psychological concern. Despite the fact that the Nafs can be regarded as a factor of great significance and weight, it can, nevertheless, be fully understood in the early stages of its development and before a man becomes ‘cultured and educated’. With the growth of skills, education and new outlooks in a person, the Nafs begins to resort to a greater degree of sophistication in its ‘technical’ capacities. Consequently, the acquisition of Knowledge and Art leads to the development of increasingly refined and enigmatic emotions. When united with personal and Self-influenced preferences, these feelings result in the Nafs going beyond the scope of accountability.

This is the phase in which ones’ entire spiritual prowess and thinking becomes a target for manipulation by the Nafs. For no one can surpass it in the hatching of reasons to justify itself. Exploiting the whole spectrum of values of good and evil the Human Self displays the results of its handiwork everywhere: mutual pride, arrogance, detestation of others and their opinions, ostentation and show, the hunger for power, assigning importance to oneself, scientific and intellectual boasting, surrounding oneself by like-minded people, creating ‘mirages’ through speech and manipulation of emotions, creating divisions among people, self love, material opulence, the pandering after choice, the designation of identified approaches to various branches of learning, and in the latest styles of culture and civilisation. We witness the handiwork of the Nafs where ever we turn.

In the western intellectual climate, despite its advancement, longing for power and fame is regarded as a fundamental part of human nature. Thus receiving praise for ones achievements and striving ones utmost for this goal is seen as something noble and worthwhile. Similarly, in the East the endless list of honorific titles at all levels is an evident illustration of the Self’s handiwork. No religious scholar, thinker or professional sees any harm in receiving these titles whose very roots lie in flattery and hyperbole which ultimately originates in the Self’s flattery and praise of the admirers themselves.

Both the mystic and the cynic view the intrusions of the Nafs with ridicule and derision. Despite his mockery and sarcasm of the Self, the cynic cannot, however, shelter himself from being consumed by the flames of envy and anger, a product of the self’s counter attack. In contrast, the mystic neutralizes the states and feelings induced by the Self through the adoption of a sublime philosophy of life, intellectual modesty, and achieving balance in life. Furthermore, the cynic resists the Self like a diseased man who shows contempt towards everyone who is healthy. The mystic, walking under the shade of Divine love and affection, does not regard his merits over others as deriving form his own person. Rather he considers all notions of excellence and pre-eminence as a trust and favour from God. Thus he is preserved from the destructive emotions of arrogance and conceit, for he realizes too well that any claim to ‘superiority’ (Godhood) based on borrowed ‘goods’ is transitory and groundless.
The Nafs does however have its rivals. Humour is a deadly poison for the Nafs for it possesses an equal footing to the ‘greatness’ and superiority of the Self. Of course, Humor can act as a tool of the Nafs in many ways: finding faults and weaknesses in others, assassination of their character, creating scandals, invading the privacy of others, and gaining pleasure by degrading others. These are amongst the favourite pastimes of Humour. However, when it turns its gaze on itself, it succeeds in breaking the enchanting spell of ‘self sympathy and support’. Digging its heels in the trenches of self-deception and self-centeredness, it deals heavy and sustained blows to the scheming Self. Is not the one who can laugh at himself a thousand times better than one who laughs at the expense of another? The Nafs routinely ignores its own defects and yet is constantly vigilant of its status and standing.

However, this watchdog over the Nafs is above morals of right and wrong, oblivious to honour or disgrace, even-handed in times of want and plenty. It flourishes merely through the complete aid and assistance of God. Humour recognizes that hopes and aspirations are not the function of the needy, for their period of duration is not long: nor does it attribute its aptitude and ability as originating from itself; nor does it claim the right of ownership over loaned ‘goods’; and nor does it regard life on earth as perpetual. Further, it regards the ultimate goal of knowledge as the achievement of balance and equilibrium in life.

Thus, Humour prevents the Nafs from displaying sympathy towards itself and obliges it to accept its shortcomings. It tolerates each and every person in accordance to his or her intellectual capacities. The single most important factor behind the pervasive influence, in the present age, of conditions such as impetuosity, discontent, depression and boredom, is the refusal of self-accountability, promotion of self-absorption, the desire for ease and comfort, and in the displacement of reverence by the desire to become God. Despite the acceptance of the eternal and all-governing God, indifference and active striving against His guidance, management and submission leads us to assume personal, splintered and self centered ideas, as well as the adoption of negative lifestyles. As a result, there is bloodshed and destruction, intense emotions of dissatisfaction, insomnia, and memory loss. The present age is deeply suffering form these factors.

The Nafs does not deceive, rather the phases of trial and testing that the children of Adam have to undergo are of two types: the static and the dynamic’ (‘moving and shift able). The former ‘technology’ is centered around the Self, whilst the latter is under the control and guidance of Shaytaan. The technology of the Nafs is characterized as static since it does not possess any originality both in its aims and its methods. From pre-eternity till the genesis of man the Self, yearning for everlasting life, led man astray. The outcast Shaytaan manifested this yearning in the time and space dimensions of Paradise with the result that Adam was distanced from the vicinity of God.

The Self furnishes and prepares the ground in which Shaytaan sows the seeds of corruption. Followed by the growth of the sturdy tree of ‘repulsive desires’. It is a poisonous ‘shrub’ which destroys the healthy harvest of knowledge and understanding. The lethal success of the Nafs rests primarily on the mind of man and the lack of knowledge and ignorance of the commands and counsels of the Generous Lord. God, like a great and eminent teacher, does not employ compulsion in the matters He has given choice to man. Indeed, it would not have been difficult for God to make the whole of mankind accept His guidance. None would have the power to refuse, nor even to contemplate it. Even the notion of disobedience would not exist.

If this had been the case, the purpose of education would not have been achieved. Since the fundamental goal of education is to develop the capacity to make right choices. For instance, giving a man the ability to make correct choices and then passing judgment on him, would be an arbitrary and pointless system and God is certainly not inequitable. Thus man was provided with opportunities to develop his intellectual capacity through a variety of supportive and encouraging methods. Alongside this, the Self too was equipped with the capacity to sense loss and express regret. From time to time it is possible for this capacity to lead man to awareness, and offer him, yet again, another opportunity to regain his sense of balance and soundness.

In short, this Human saga in Gods view consists merely of three possibilities: sin or error, the sense of regret (guilt), and repentance and forgiveness. Can there be any one more unjust than the one who knows he has wronged, knows that his repentance will be accepted, and still fails to make amends for his loss and failures. It is this injustice and ignorance alluded by God in the Quran as the ‘trust’ of knowledge bestowed on man. The rehabilitation of man and inspiring him towards it by means of hardship is at least in Gods wisdom not a possibility. Since hardship can itself lead to a kind of enmity and the harbouring of hidden notions of pride and arrogance. Indeed, sacrificing ones life is not such a worthwhile action and, certainly not one, which leads to deserving the proximity and closeness of God. If this were the case, the sturdy bull that drives the oil press would surely be the greatest mystic and knower of God! The Self adulterates logical necessity with false claims and demands, making it a constituent part of shaytan’s repertoire (lit. Satanism).

In any case, God regards man superior to beasts and animals and Intellect as the most distinguished part of his creation. Deliberation and reflection offers man the capacity to make his choices more freely and autonomously. Although the Nafs promotes the currency of its transitory preferences and priorities, recognising true identity is a product of the efforts of one’s Fitrah (primordial nature) and balanced intellectual curiosity. However, the Nafs does possess a vulnerability that can be exploited by the folk of knowledge. It is this weakness which can be utilised to temper its excesses and halt the flow of its destructive tendencies, namely, that the Nafs possesses, more than any other desire, intense curiosity and inquisitiveness. It is continuously engaged in the acts of smelling, tasting and finding out. It seeks amazing and bewildering sensations and occurrences, always hungry for new experiences, and it has a passion for individuality. This passion drives it to seek knowledge of the world and its surroundings and occasionally directs it to tread the path leading to God.

By utilising the Self’s inquisitiveness and curiosity, its level of knowledge and training can be increased, thus distinguishing it from the common masses and the poorly educated. It resembles a wild, predatory beast almost impossible to tame. However, it is not uncommon to observe that even wild and predatory animals such as lions, wolfs, wild dogs, and poisonous snakes can be reared as pets. In the early stages of training, and despite its willingness, the Self revolts and refuses to submit on account of its original characteristics. It unceasingly struggles to act according to its former tendencies and habits. Similarly, in the early stages of its ‘nurturing’ the Nafs should not be driven by any sublime and worthy ideals, rather its curiosity should be used to make it seek and strive harder.

After the completion of its training and the adoption of new habits and tendencies, the Nafs is eager to stamp its individuality and distinguish itself from others. With the passage of time and growth of knowledge the Nafs begins to develop love and affection for this new approach and internalises it as a permanent and freely chosen practice. This developmental stage of the Self’s thought, leads to the desire to seek the friendship of God. The ideas of this new ‘world’ and the discovery of new horizons prevent the Self from abandoning this choice for divine longing. All the while, its original instincts are striving to pull it back to its days of ignorance (Jahiliyya). However, the strength and fortitude of the new practices keep it steadfast on the path towards God. Further, through the mercy and support of God, tranquillity and inspiration descends upon the Self. This unexpected blessing is one that the Human Self has never tasted before. It is now that its purpose in life becomes (crystal) clear and its beliefs and thoughts clarified. Indeed, (ultimate) consciousness is attained.

However, this phase is not without its own perils and dangers. Righteousness, coupled with the intense desire for piety and the hardships of the struggle for self-purification, seek to instil in the Self the craving to make claims of superiority and the pursuit of a special status for itself. In this phase of its intellectual evolution, apart from the Love of God and sincerity nothing else can help the Nafs. Indeed, the love of God and submission to the Messenger are beacons of Guidance in this way station. However, compliance to the messenger does not merely consist of outward actions and optional acts of worship. Rather it requires a complete and in-depth understanding of the Prophets’ love, ethics and values.

In all of this three ranks of the ‘sweetness’ of faith are clearly discernible. Firstly, when, love is for the sake of Allah and enmity for the sake of Allah. Secondly when love for the messenger of Allah is stronger than all worldly ambitions and desire for wealth. Finally when the Nafs feels absolute abhorrence to return to values of the animal instinct, which are synonymous to unbelief or kufr. The self at this stage of its ‘training’ will not, under any circumstances, turn back to its former ways. It is also at this stage that the minor mistakes of the Nafs are overlooked, and it is given the news of forgiveness both in this world and the next. This is alluded to in the Quran:”O the Nafs (that is) content, return to your lord pleased and pleasing. So Enter (amongst) my bondsmen and enter my Paradise”.

Finally no one can claim to be the ultimate specialist or an expert on the Nafs. However, broadly speaking, the Nafs is surrounded by the habits and tendencies acquired during three main phases. Thus it consists of genetic qualities; immediate parental upbringing; and personally acquired capacities. The latter two factors seem more prominent and are easily identified. However, the former, centuries old ‘Fitrah’ can be an invincible enemy. Thus, the mystic fights his ultimate battle against his own ‘Fitrah’. In the face of overt and secret enemies, namely the Nafs and the Shaytaan, it is Allah alone who can influence this Fitrah, which He created. Ultimately, Allah’s Grace and Love can conquer this level.



To be continued with new chapter *Self Realisation*....

----------


## ilmkidunya

Dear Usman Khawar Plz tell me the name of teacher..
after reading the answers I think he is my Ustad Mohtaram (Beloved Teacher) Prof Ahmad Rafique Akhtar...

tell me the name plz

----------


## usman.khawar

> Dear Usman Khawar Plz tell me the name of teacher..
> after reading the answers I think he is my Ustad Mohtaram (Beloved Teacher) Prof Ahmad Rafique Akhtar...
> 
> tell me the name plz


yes u r right...!
whats ur name and where do u live ? kindly reply in another thread namely 'enemy within' Thanks....  :Smile:

----------


## usman.khawar

*Self Realization 1/3*

We seek knowledge for many reasons. Some pursue it to for utilitarian purposed- a tool to better their quality of life. Others acquire knowledge for the sake of knowledge and devote their lives to academic research, others still carve knowledge to understand themselves and attain self-realization. These are the three main motives which define our relationship with knowledge. Whilst the aim of the first two groups is clear, the outcome of the third appears vague and abstract. Why do we want to pursue the goal of self-realization and what drives us along this path? Is the search for abstract concepts synonymous with self-awareness? Are we drawn by the humbleness of the philosophers, when faced with the big questions of life, their habit of questioning and researching everything? In fact, every type of education, intellectual activity, self-reflection and a focus beyond physical existence falls within the concept of self-realization. Based on this it is clear that humanity has dedicated a vast portion of its intellectual capacity in exploring the nature of being human.

However, who has the authority to define the essence of humanity and of the perfect man? In relation to this has it been possible for anyone to set a benchmark for human perfection without any consideration to the spiritual and divine aspects of human beings? Is it not meaningless to talk of ethics at the same time as accepting that Man is compelled by time and space in his actions and does not have free will? Is the ultimate goal of self-realization to avoid the pitfalls and mistakes which hinder the path of progress and civilization? If not, then surely the desire to set yourself apart from ordinary people by adopting eccentric views and behavior must be the purpose of self-realization. The simple truth is that until and unless the goal of self-realization is not clarified, its status as an intellectual concept will remain vague, obscure and lack wider acceptance. Psychopaths and all kinds of weird, wacky and self-delusional people without any inhibitions could claim the mantle of self-realization if we cannot come to a shared understanding.

In contrast the paths of religion and mysticism regard self-realization as an integral part of their intellectual tradition, leading to a clearly defined outcome. This is because having acquired the tools of intellectual enquiry, Man tolerates hardship and lives through rich and varied life experiences at the end of which he can boast of many achievements. But despite all this he still feels that his heart is totally empty of peace and tranquility. Every religion and school of philosophy regards contentment of the heart as a separate value from physical satisfaction. The pleasures of life put together cannot still the restlessness of the heart and replace it with inner joy. It is clear that the disposition, causes and driving forces of this state are distinct from the paths of cold intellectualism and empty expressions of spirituality.

If self-realization is the pinnacle of human development, then presumably it is a personal and subjective experience which has no connection with religion or wider society. It is for this reason that it is claimed that all inner states are incapable of being transferred from one person to another. These states and experiences are not such that they can be passed on to others through mind control and hypnosis. What benefit, then, can self-realization provide for society? For the Western intellectuals it has produced a humanistic outlook and an approach which centers on human welfare. The self-proclaimed gurus of self-realization have not been able to produce a better outcome than this. What pathways to tranquility have these humanitarian preachers shown to society which entitles them to legislate for our communities and govern our lives? Even if it is accepted that self-realization is a private matter, it can never usurp the right to dedicate for any society whatsoever. There is no necessary correlation between human welfare and self-realization; one does not depend on the other. It is possible to find many people who have not delved into the depths of philosophy or intricate self-analysis but are still engaged in acts of charity and humanity. However, they are strangers to their inner-selves. Pure self-realization has never been an ideal that all of Mankind should regard as the ultimate goal of knowledge and life.

In reality slef-realization is the product of an aspiration arising when intellectual endeavor leads a person to the realization that wider society is incapable of supporting them in attaining a higher goal in life. What these individuals seek is the direct experience of reality. They have a strong feeling that the ultimate aim of reason and inner experience lies beyond physical matter, and whether they believe in God or not they are determined to find a solution to the fundamental question of human purpose.

To be continued ...

----------


## usman.khawar

*Self Realization 2/3*

Sometime the desire for self-discovery arises from fear. The agony of such mental anguish has an impact on one’s life and education, and ultimately prevents us from attaining our goals. The search to understand ourselves is borne out of the need for survival and normality. Self-realization is the ability to tame the forces of your reptilian instincts by using reason and consciousness. It is about gaining control over the destructive and anarchic forces within you so that they do not block you from your quest to attain higher consciousness. The emotional tremors which shake the core of our being at birth begin the succession of emotions which continue until we die. We are engaged in a constant struggle to protect ourselves from these painful feelings which induce uncertainty. To help us we fall back on the survival instinct and cultural norms.

Whether this has any impact on weakening our reptilian instincts I am not sure. However, most people manage to create a fragile equilibrium of the reptilian forces and achieve some degree of mental stability. This uneasy balance is seen as normal human behavior and part of our biological make-up. As a result, most people regard psychotic and extreme behavior as an independent but integral part of the ‘normal’ psychological balance and try to get on with their lives. The inevitable consequence of all this is that they unwittingly strengthen the reptilian forces of the Nafs. However, there are a few people who are not content with living in this state because they realize that this is not the real balance of power. They struggle continuously to arrive at the real state of balance which has been defined by God. The difference between the balance of power which God has set up for Man and the reptilian balance power is like that of the Earth and sky. The entire aim of the reptilian scale is centered on human efficiency and productivity. It is a visible scale which does not allow an individual to break free from the psychotic and depressive tendencies of wider society, ensuring that there is no hindrance in the dominating routines of life. Psychological balance is defined as conformity to the lifestyles and views of society. Everybody acts the same, thinks the same and wants the same things.

In contrast the definition of ‘balance’ given by God is built on the harmonization of the inner and outer dimensions of humanity, providing liberation from living lives of chaos and crisis. It offers a lifestyle which at first may seem a little strange to many people. God’s definition of the ‘balanced’ human is simple: tranquility of the heart and freedom from fear and worry. This phrase seems easy enough to understand, but attaining to its true meaning is not possible without self-realization. However, there has to be an ultimate goal behind self-realization and the attainment of ‘balance’. These are just the stepping-stones that lead to something greater. But what is this ideal? It is probably difficult for Western and secular intellectuals to accept that there is an Absolute Reality greater than Man. It may by the case that the desire to seek refinement of the body and soul for the sake of God is purely an assumption and figment on the imagination, but it is undeniable that the process of self-realization cannot start without first sorting out what your priorities are in life.

One could probably ask the question whether to believe in God or not. Yet to question the purpose behind the self-realization is seem as an utter waste of time. The first step towards self-awareness is to develop certainty of knowledge. When the human mind attains to unshakeable certainty of its ultimate purpose it is faced with two choices. It can become entrenched in vainglory and arrogance even in the presence of the deception and spurious arguments to reject the commands of God; or it can choose to develop awe, reverence and love for its real master and build its life around devotion and service to Him. This can only happen if we incline towards the reformation of the reptilian Self and seek the proximity of God. This stream of thought is known as Tasawwuf (Mysticism). It is an outcome of this way of thinking that Man develops an intense desire to perfect the thoughts and behaviors which divert him from the love of God. His entire being is driven by this desire for the divine. He develops a state of awareness which enables him to self-evaluate his thoughts, actions and feelings in relation to the divine balance.

The task of rooting out the dark forces that lurk within us is not easy, since the reptilian Self attempts to thrust us back again and again to its deep-rooted habits. Repentance contains the idea if regret and remorse, but according to Imaam Ja’far Sadiq (d.765 CE) ‘repentance is easy, abandoning sinful acts is much harder.’ The realization that you do not have the right ‘balance’ is the primary motive leading to the path of self-realization. A state of mind comes into being which is always self-reflective and careful to avoid any thought, action or behavior which could distance it from God. This is the alchemy of self-realization. Purifying the body and training the mind are both essential parts of this struggle. Without the appropriate consciousness of mind, the body regards every physically demanding action as a hardship. In the same way spiritual contemplation and retreats alone can become part of the deceptions of the Nafs as it can take you away from action.

To be continued....

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Dear Usman

I must confess myself unconvinced by the exegesis of the text you present. The doxology appears to originate from recondite sources that lead me to private disquisitions regarding the conclusions drawn.

I have taken a section of the text and would be grateful for explanations of the points placed in brackets.

Sometime the desire for self-discovery arises from fear. The agony of such mental anguish has an impact on ones life and education, and ultimately prevents us from attaining our goals. The search to understand ourselves is borne out of the need for survival and normality. Self-realization is the ability to tame the forces of your reptilian instincts *(What exactly are these?)* by using reason and consciousness. It is about gaining control over the destructive and anarchic forces within you so that they do not block you from your quest to attain higher consciousness. The emotional tremors which shake the core of our being at birth *(Like what: hunger, warmth?)* begin the succession of emotions which continue until we die. We are engaged in a constant struggle to protect ourselves from these painful feelings which induce uncertainty. To help us we fall back on the survival instinct *(Are we talking about uncertainty or fear?)* and cultural norms.

Whether this has any impact on weakening our reptilian instincts I am not sure. However, most people manage to create a fragile *(Assumes too much. Based on what?)* equilibrium of the reptilian forces and achieve some degree of mental stability. This uneasy balance is seen as normal human behavior and part of our biological make-up. As a result, most people regard psychotic and extreme behavior as an independent but integral part of the normal psychological balance and try to get on with their lives. The inevitable consequence of all this is that they unwittingly strengthen the reptilian forces of the Nafs. However, there are a few people who are not content with living in this state because they realize that this is not the real balance of power. They struggle continuously to arrive at the real state of balance which has been defined by God. *(The Greeks also defined it in the Delphic Oracle. Know Thyself.)*The difference between the balance of power which God has set up for Man and the reptilian balance power is like that of the Earth and sky. The entire aim of the reptilian scale is centered on human efficiency and productivity. It is a visible scale which does not allow an individual to break free from the psychotic and depressive tendencies of wider society, ensuring that there is no hindrance in the dominating routines of life. Psychological balance is defined as conformity to the lifestyles and views of society. Everybody acts the same, thinks the same and wants the same things.

----------


## usman.khawar

Well Manichaean! What exactly are these? I suggest you to read from the chapter the origin of intelligence especially the destructive self. Self is basically defined as “packet of all instincts like survival, food, sex, sleeping, talking etc. There are total almost 22 instincts but there amalgamation makes the number of moves or deception of self in billions so it’s easy to understand the basic instincts and tame them to tame the self overall”. Very brief explanation u can find in above chapters. And at time of birth if u see a child is coming out in this world full of noise and pressure from a peaceful place. This influenced and disturbs the child and caused the emotional tremors which shake the core of our being at birth. Anyway I think the answers of your queries are coming ahead but I also, again suggest that reading previous chapters is better than my explanation to understand more clearly. i'll try to answer in the end if u would have still any confusion to understand the theme song  :Smile: .

Thanks..

----------


## usman.khawar

*Self Realization 3/3*

The Quran is the only book in the world which reflects ultimate knowledge and reality. The responsibility of carrying this perfect knowledge was given not to an unstable person, but to the human being who manifested the most perfect personality. It was therefore, revealed to Muhammad the Messenger of God. Through this, God has indicated a fundamental principle relating to knowledge. He who has the greatest knowledge will also be the one who is the most perfectly balanced. Knowledge in this context does not mean the various branches and departments of learning. The fact that some people may become distinguished in a particular specialism or field does not confer on them any real greatness, unless they are able to identify the purpose of self-realization in accordance with the ultimate priority of knowledge. Human perfection and balance can only occur when a person endeavours to discover who they are within the broader context of God’s knowledge. This must be coupled with efforts to curb the excesses of the reptilian ego so that this does not act as a barrier between you and the recognition of God (Taqwa), which in turn is the perfectly balanced character. It is possible that you may attain temporary balance of character, but unless you constantly remain watchful over the Nafs, there is no guarantee that it may not revive its negative character traits and plunge you back into the abyss of chaos and catastrophe. 

Self-realization can easily become self-deception if you yourself are its only yardstick. The measure of self-realization can never be based on subjective standards. Just as the human race has produced many specialists in the various branches of science, it has also produced experts in the field of self-realization. The objective manner in which the great prophets have explored and clarified all aspects of this area cannot be ignored. Their findings have been verified by the friends of God (Saints) whose lives are a testament to the research of the Prophets. Ignorance led to the separation of Tassawwuf (Mysticism) from ordinary life. The fact is that not all human beings are of the same skill and caliber in every field of learning. It is only a few who succeed in mastering a particular area and are regarded as an authority in that field. Why is it that Tasawwuf was regarded as an exception to this?

The number of Prophets and saints produced by human societies is far greater than the number of philosophers and scientists to whom human intellectual development is attributed. The difference however, is that the latter were never the source of compassion and generosity for society in the way that a prophet or saint became. It is because of these experts of the Self and due to God that society has arrived at this point in its civilization. The deceit of the reptilian ego has in every age held the majority of men captive to extremism, anarchy and destruction, and in every period the masters of self- understanding have ensured the survival of humanity through moderation. The Day of Judgment will occur only when the realizers of God are no more. It is possible that many experts of different fields may exist for a long time, but none of them are essential for the continuation of the human species.

Scientists have given Mankind a small number of materialistic benefits, but at the same time they have created the technology which could destroy the entire human race. They do not possess balance and moderation. The means of survival and destruction are poles apart. Ten thousand years of known human history can be wiped out in a matter of ten minutes. Even the philosophers have not advanced to a level which would entitle them to lead society. In reality, many of them cannot satisfy the condition of balance. In relation to self-realization it is impossible to find a single piece of work written on this subject by a philosopher or scientist. Who amongst them can teach us how to attain ‘balance’ in our thoughts and actions? Is there anyone who can lead us to the station of peace and tranquility?

The prevalence of anxiety, agitation and restlessness indicates that science cannot find a solution to the emptiness of the human heart. The absence of experts on self-realization is acutely being felt. It seems that humanity is crying out for the masters of self-awareness to come and ease their pain. The tragedy is that knowledge of the self has become the victim of many false and self-proclaimed ‘master’ who have exploited ordinary people and sucked them dry like some wild bulls on the rampage. Every street, town and city, is littered with mounds of pseudo-Sufis who are completely ignorant of the knowledge of self-realization and can just about pronounce its name. these quacks fear neither God nor His creatures. A new type of colonization based on deceit and deception is under construction. Unfortunately this time it is religion that is under attack and especially Islam, and it does not matter whether it is Bush, Blair or the local fabricator of magical amulets. In fact the danger is greater when this wave of colonization is led by the Mosque Mullah, hereditary Sheikh, or the well-groomed scholar of the Madrasah.

to be continued with very informative chapter solving a big question " How did prehistoric Man discover God?"

----------


## MANICHAEAN

“Well Manichaean! What exactly are these? I suggest you to read from the chapter the origin of intelligence especially the destructive self. Self is basically defined as “packet of all instincts like survival, food, sex, sleeping, talking etc. There are total almost 22 instincts but there amalgamation makes the number of moves or deception of self in billions so it’s easy to understand the basic instincts and tame them to tame the self overall”. Very brief explanation u can find in above chapters. And at time of birth if u see a child is coming out in this world full of noise and pressure from a peaceful place. This influenced and disturbs the child and caused the emotional tremors which shake the core of our being at birth. Anyway I think the answers of your queries are coming ahead but I also, again suggest that reading previous chapters is better than my explanation to understand more clearly. i'll try to answer in the end if u would have still any confusion to understand the theme song .

Thanks” 


Dear Usman

You have this habit, of when people ask you a question to invariably refer them elsewhere. This is after all a forum where viewpoints are discussed. But thank you for the brief explanation regards the child, of which I am still not convinced. A child when delivered, invariably either comes out crying, or it gets a small slap to induce it to start using its lungs. The assumption made that there is something as dramatic as “emotional tremors” is quite frankly wrong. It comes into the world, it shouts and its mother cradles it reassuringly.

I note that no response was made regards the fact that the ancient Greeks, who preceded both the Son of God and the Prophet Mohammed developed the thinking that I referred to in the Delphic oracles.

Regards

M.

----------


## usman.khawar

Delphic oracle know thyself..The Ancient Greek aphorism "Know thyself", Greek: γνῶθι σεαυτόν, English phonetics pronunciation: gnōthi seauton (also ... σαυτόν ... sauton with the ε contracted), was inscribed in the pronaos (forecourt) of the Temple of *Apollo at Delphi* according to the Greek periegetic (travelogue) writer Pausanias (10.24.1).[1]
The maxim, or aphorism, "Know Thyself" has had a variety of meanings attributed to it in literature. The Suda, a tenth century encyclopedia of Greek Knowledge, says: "*the proverb is applied to those whose boasts exceed what they are,"[2] and that "know thyself" is a warning to pay no attention to the opinion of the multitude.[3*/// taken from wikipedia

Dear M. i didnt find any correlation between what we refered God's def and urs refered one so i didnt say anything on it but if u can share me any brief def by dolphic oracle in single statement , in my other thread, i'll response.

yes i developed this habit due to one reason. if i know that someone knows better than me than i refer people to there where i believe people can get their required answers in most comfortable way. and if i know nothing or not clear about the thing i try not to comment or admit that i dont know about that thing.

you are welcome if u r not convinced, will try in the end if u r not interested to read. u see this is only a forum i am not here to convince someone. people come here read someone's viewpoints and leave theirs ,thats all. people are interested to read so i m writing to give them their share. and i think they are holding their question with patience till i finished the whole. i think this is the normal way to let the other finished 1st what he wanted to say.  :Smile: 

thanks n Regards...

----------


## usman.khawar

*How did prehistoric Man discover God? 1/2*

Archaeological experts and scholars of antiquity have devoted an immense amount of time to understand the lifestyles, economic activities and social systems of ancient civilizations. After tireless and painstaking effort they have pieced together the evolution of early human societies and identified their levels of intellectual development. But they have deliberately ignored a fundamental dimension of this study. Under the pretext of objective research, investigation and reliance on facts they allow no possibility of religion, let alone the suggestion of any divine inspiration, to be considered as a potential factor in their explanations. Detailed descriptions of priests and temples in these ancient societies are given, but there is refusal to acknowledge the possibility of any external source of guidance on earth directed by a creative force.

Instead these experts insist that in prehistoric societies the innate fear and terror felt by early human beings from natural threats and disasters led to the invention of religion. This was a direct consequence of their limited intelligence and understanding. However, the researchers of antiquity rarely display the courage to go beyond the period of polytheism. It is a general principle that the concept of ‘divine unity’ can be glimpsed in every pagan belief system. Idol worship in most societies came after a period of devotion to a single, universal deity. Looking at the Greed gods, we notice that before the families of Zeus and Hera and in the backdrop of all the gods of Mount Olympus, there was the great God Cronus who had the ability to swallow up all others. According to Greed mythology Cronus was later dethroned by Zeus. The explanation behind the spread of idolatry amongst ancients is that as long as the belief in One God, remained the worship of idols and the creation of images and statues was strictly prohibited. Prophets and priests of that period followed supra-human, metaphysical guidance, worshipping one universal deity and shunning polytheism.

The concepts of divine unity can also be found in the mythology and belief system of Hinduism. This states that the Aryans started with the One God Indira, the God of paradise, thunder and lightning. In the cultural period that followed, they linked the One God in the trinity of Mithra and Verona. In another conception of the trinity, the God of the Brahmans is the one and Absolute. According to the description of Manu he is alone and has no partners. However, it is attributes of this One God that are manifested in the forms of gods such as Vishnu and Shiva. It is a fact that all idol-worshipping mythologies end with the sovereignty of One God. Perhaps, the abstract and inaccessible concept of One God, led shortsighted and unprincipled priests, driven by greed and wealth, to create means of intercession so that they have a share of the Absolute Sovereignty of God.

The flood of Noah is mentioned in almost every ancient mythology. The Bible, Torah and the Quran, all confirm that this was a universal flood that did not spare any unbeliever or polytheist. The passengers of Noah’s Ark were the ones who witnessed this major event and passed it on. It is certain that this mighty flood was not confined to the region of Mesopotamia, nor that it was the consequence of the transgression of the inhabitants of the Euphrates and Tigris. The fact is that as a result of this flood the children of Noah spread all over the world; the boundaries of human civilization reached all the places where the human race is found today. If this had been an ordinary and localized flood its reports would not be found in all world mythologies which roughly originate around the same period after the flood and in similar societies. It is possible to acknowledge that due to the intermingling of societies, the legend of the great flood entered the mythology of many cultures. However, this would have had to happen at a much later stage of mass human migration. This theory cannot explain how Manu, the founder of the human race in Hindu mythology, talks about the flood; how the Sumerian epic of Gilgamesh mentions it in detail; how Scandinavian mythology is full of the stories of the flood. The reality is that that source of the stories of the great flood can only come from the survivors of the Ark, and this also explains how the story is found in myths and legends of cultures separated by time and space.

To be continued..

Note: Hello all respected ones! i have to type this stuff manually and i try my level best to share u the same copy, accept apology for typing errors. Thanks

----------


## MANICHAEAN

The Quran is the only book in the world which reflects ultimate knowledge and reality.* (This is, if you will excuse me saying, a blinkered approach, in not even considering the beliefs and validity of other religions.)* The responsibility of carrying this perfect knowledge was given not to an unstable person, but to the human being who manifested the most perfect personality. It was therefore, revealed to Muhammad the Messenger of God. Through this, God has indicated a fundamental principle relating to knowledge. He who has the greatest knowledge will also be the one who is the most perfectly balanced. *(Knowledge is not a prerequisite of a balanced personality. There are many responsible, balanced individuals, who have had no real education. But they exhibit basic human qualities of love & fairness, through the way they were raised or the values they have acquired. By knowledge, you obviously mean experience & judgment.)* Knowledge in this context does not mean the various branches and departments of learning. The fact that some people may become distinguished in a particular specialism or field does not confer on them any real greatness, unless they are able to identify the purpose of self-realization in accordance with the ultimate priority of knowledge. Human perfection and balance can only occur when a person endeavours to discover who they are within the broader context of Gods knowledge. This must be coupled with efforts to curb the excesses of the reptilian ego so that this does not act as a barrier between you and the recognition of God (Taqwa), which in turn is the perfectly balanced character. It is possible that you may attain temporary balance of character, but unless you constantly remain watchful over the Nafs, there is no guarantee that it may not revive its negative character traits and plunge you back into the abyss of chaos and catastrophe. 

Self-realization can easily become self-deception if you yourself are its only yardstick. The measure of self-realization can never be based on subjective standards. Just as the human race has produced many specialists in the various branches of science, it has also produced experts in the field of self-realization. The objective manner in which the great prophets have explored and clarified all aspects of this area cannot be ignored. Their findings have been verified by the friends of God (Saints) whose lives are a testament to the research of the Prophets. Ignorance led to the separation of Tassawwuf (Mysticism) from ordinary life. The fact is that not all human beings are of the same skill and caliber in every field of learning. It is only a few who succeed in mastering a particular area and are regarded as an authority in that field. Why is it that Tasawwuf was regarded as an exception to this?

The number of Prophets and saints produced by human societies is far greater than the number of philosophers and scientists to whom human intellectual development is attributed. The difference however, is that the latter were never the source of compassion and generosity for society in the way that a prophet or saint became. *(Very true. It is also important to recognize, as laid down in Holy Scripture that Some have entertained angels unawares. This is a fascinating aspect in many of the main religions and is based on the universal principle of:
Being not forgetful to entertain strangers or, be not forgetful of hospitality. The virtue of hospitality is not distinctively Christian. It appears with the very beginnings of history, largely as the result of nomadic conditions. It was peculiarly an Oriental virtue. In the Egyptian Book of the Dead, commendatory judgment is awarded to him who has fed the hungry and clothed the naked. The Old Testament. abounds in illustrations, and the practice of hospitality among the Arabs and Bedoueen is familiar through the writings of travelers in the East. Great stress was laid on the duty by the Greeks, as appears constantly in Homer and elsewhere. Hospitality was regarded as a religious duty. The stranger was held to be under the special protection of Zeus, the God of the stranger. The Romans regarded any violation of the rites of hospitality as impiety. Cicero says: "It seems to me eminently becoming that the homes of distinguished men should be open to distinguished guests, and that it is an honor to the Republic that foreigners should not lack this kind of liberality in our city." 
The allusion to the unconscious entertainment of angels is probably to Genesis 18, 19, but the idea was familiar in Greek literature. The Greeks thought that any stranger might be a God in disguise.)* 

It is because of these experts of the Self and due to God that society has arrived at this point in its civilization. The deceit of the reptilian ego has in every age held the majority of men captive to extremism, anarchy and destruction, and in every period the masters of self- understanding have ensured the survival of humanity through moderation. The Day of Judgment will occur only when the realizers of God are no more. It is possible that many experts of different fields may exist for a long time, but none of them are essential for the continuation of the human species.

Scientists have given Mankind a small *(really!)* number of materialistic benefits, but at the same time they have created the technology which could destroy the entire human race. They do not possess balance and moderation. The means of survival and destruction are poles apart. Ten thousand years of known human history can be wiped out in a matter of ten minutes. Even the philosophers have not advanced to a level which would entitle them to lead society. In reality, many of them cannot satisfy the condition of balance. In relation to self-realization it is impossible to find a single piece of work written on this subject by a philosopher or scientist. Who amongst them can teach us how to attain balance in our thoughts and actions? Is there anyone who can lead us to the station of peace and tranquility? *(Roger Bacon, Duns Scotus, William of Ockham, Francis Bacon, Thomas Hobbs, John Locke, George Berkeley, David Hume, Adam Smith, Jeremy Bentham, John Stuart Mill, Henry Sidgwick, G.E.Moore, Bertrand Russell & A.J.Ayer, to name but a few of the English ones.)*
The prevalence of anxiety, agitation and restlessness indicates that science cannot find a solution to the emptiness of the human heart. The absence of experts on self-realization is acutely being felt. It seems that humanity is crying out for the masters of self-awareness to come and ease their pain. The tragedy is that knowledge of the self has become the victim of many false and self-proclaimed master who have exploited ordinary people and sucked them dry like some wild bulls on the rampage. Every street, town and city, is littered with mounds of pseudo-Sufis who are completely ignorant of the knowledge of self-realization and can just about pronounce its name. these quacks fear neither God nor His creatures. A new type of colonization based on deceit and deception is under construction. Unfortunately this time it is religion that is under attack and especially Islam,* (There are a lot of Christians Usman that feel the same. Having spent many years in Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Dubai & Iran, it grieves me sometimes, the way the animosity has grown. There must be a meeting point somewhere?)* and it does not matter whether it is Bush, Blair or the local fabricator of magical amulets. In fact the danger is greater when this wave of colonization is led by the Mosque Mullah, hereditary Sheikh, or the well-groomed scholar of the Madrasah.

to be continued with very informative chapter solving a big question " How did prehistoric Man discover God?"

----------


## MANICHAEAN

I believe that the variety of applications of the term "mysticism" forces one to restrict oneself to a discussion of that philosophical type of mysticism which concerns itself with questions of ultimate reality.

If a definition of a mystic is "one who believes in the spiritual apprehension of truths beyond understanding," it is important to also recognize that the term can in many instances be regarded with contempt as mysticism is often used in a way to denote vaguely any kind of occultism or spiritualism, or any specially curious or fantastic views about God and the universe.

The word itself was originally taken over by the Neo-Platonists from the Greek mysteries, where the name of μύστης given to the initiate, probably arose from the fact that he was one who was gaining knowledge of divine things about which he must keep his mouth shut. Hence the association of secrecy or "mystery" which still clings round the word.

Two facts in connection with mysticism are undeniable whatever it may be, and whatever part it is destined to play in the development of thought and of knowledge. In the first place, it is the leading characteristic of some of the greatest thinkers of the world—of the founders of the Eastern religions of Plato and Plotinus, of Eckhart and Bruno, of Spinoza, Goethe, and Hegel. Secondly, no one has ever been a lukewarm, an indifferent, or an unhappy mystic. If a man has this particular temperament, his mysticism is the very centre of his being: it is the flame which feeds his whole life; and he is intensely and supremely happy just so far as he is steeped in it.

Mysticism is, in truth, a temper rather than a doctrine, an atmosphere rather than a system of philosophy. Various mystical thinkers have contributed fresh aspects of Truth as they saw her, for they have caught glimpses of her face at different angles, transfigured by diverse emotions, so that their testimony, and in some respects their views, are dissimilar to the point of contradiction. Wordsworth, for instance, gained his revelation of divinity through Nature, and through Nature alone; whereas to Blake "Nature was a hindrance," and Imagination the only reality. But all alike agree in one respect, and this is that unity underlies diversity. This, their starting-point and their goal, is the basic fact of mysticism, which, in its widest sense, may be described as an attitude of mind founded upon an intuitive or experienced conviction of unity, of oneness, of a likeness in all things. From this source springs all mystical thought, and the mystic, of whatever age or country, would say in the words of Krishna—

There is true knowledge. Learn thou it is this: 
To see one changeless Life in all the Lives, 
And in the Separate, One Inseparable.

The Bhagavad-Gîtâ, Book 18.

This fundamental belief in unity leads naturally to the further belief that all things about us are but forms or manifestations of the one divine life, and that these phenomena are fleeting and impermanent, although the spirit which informs them is immortal and endures. In other words, it leads to the belief that "the Ideal is the only Real."

Further, if unity lies at the root of things, man must have some share of the nature of God, for he is a spark of the Divine. Consequently, man is capable of knowing God through this godlike part of his own nature, that is, through his soul or spirit. For the mystic believes that as the intellect is given us to apprehend material things, so the spirit is given us to apprehend spiritual things.

We can know a thing spiritually only by becoming it. We must be the thing itself, and not merely talk about it or look at it. We must be in love if we are to know what love is; we must be musicians if we are to know what music is; we must be godlike if we are to know what God is.

The distinguishing mark, this is what differentiates the mystic alike from the theologian, the logician, the philosopher, and the man of science, for he bases his belief, not on revelation, logic, reason, or demonstrated facts, but on feeling, on intuitive inner knowledge.

Symbolism is of immense importance in mysticism; indeed, symbolism and mythology are, as it were, the language of the mystic. It is worthwhile, in this connection, to ponder the constant use that Christ makes of nature symbolism, drawing the attention of His hearers to the analogies in the law we see working around us to the same law working in the spiritual world. The yearly harvest, the sower and his seed, the leaven in the loaf, the grain of mustard-seed, the lilies of the field, the action of fire, worms, moth, rust, bread, wine, and water, the mystery of the wind, unseen and yet felt—each one of these is shown to contain and exemplify a great and abiding truth.

It is the feeling that Blake has crystallized in the lines:
To see a world in a grain of sand
And a Heaven in a wild flower,
Hold Infinity in the palm of your hand
And Eternity in an hour.

It is as incommunicable to those who have not experienced it as is the odour of a violet to those who have never smelt one. In its highest consummation it is the supreme adventure of the soul: to use the matchless words of Plotinus, it is "the flight of the Alone to the Alone."

The desire of wisdom, or the love of beauty, is but the yearning of the soul to join itself to what is akin to it. This is the leading conception of the two great mystical dialogues, the Symposium and the Phædrus. In the former, Socrates, in the words of the stranger prophetess Diotima, traces the path along which the soul must travel, and points out the steps of the ladder to be climbed in order to attain to union with the Divine. From beauty of form and body we rise to beauty of mind and spirit, and so to the Beauty of God Himself.

Plato may therefore be regarded as the source of speculative mysticism in Europe, but it is Plotinus, his disciple, the Neo-Platonist, who is the father of European mysticism in its full sense, practical as well as speculative, and who is also its most profound exponent. The influence of Plotinus upon later Christian mysticism was immense, though mainly indirect, through the writings of two of his spiritual disciples, St Augustine (354-450), and the unknown writer, probably of the early sixth century, possibly a Syrian monk, who ascribes his works to Dionysius the Areopagite, the friend of St Paul.

The fusion of Eastern mysticism with Christianity finally brought about the great change which constitutes the difference between Eastern and Western mysticism, a change already foreshadowed in Plato, for it was in part the natural outcome of the Greek delight in material beauty, but finally consummated by the teachings of the Christian faith. Eastern thought was pure soul-consciousness; its teaching was to annihilate the flesh, to deny its reality, to look within, and so to gain enlightenment. Christianity, on the other hand, was centered in the doctrine of the Incarnation, in the mystery of God the Father revealing Himself in human form. Hence the human body, human love and relationships became sanctified, became indeed a means of revelation of the divine, and the mystic no longer turned his thoughts wholly inwards, but also outwards and upwards, to the Father who loved him and to the Son who had died for him. Thus, in the West, mystical thought has ever recognized the deep symbolism and sacredness of all that is human and natural, of human love, of the human intellect, and of the natural world. All those things which to the Eastern thinker are but an obstruction and a veil, to the Western have become the very means of spiritual ascent.

----------


## usman.khawar

thank you again for sharing ur views and objections Mr. M.  :Smile: 

--------------

How did prehistoric Man discover God? 2/2


If this had been a localized flood, there would not have been any need to gather all the different animals, especially animals that are harmful to humans and have never been ‘befriended’ by Man. Looking after scorpions and snakes on a ship is not the most sensible thing to do. It is clear that this flood was a universal flood and God wanted to save the different types of species through His prophet – irrespective of whether these species were friends or enemies of Mankind.

Centuries later the report of this event reached other societies; but what need was there for these cultures, who had not experienced the flood themselves, to make this story part of their religious traditions in a very diligent manner? There seems to be only one explanation. To the survivors, this flood was a historical event of such magnitude that, like a terrifying threat, it seeped into the unconsciousness of Mankind. The terror it produced in their minds was so intense that even future generations could not forget it. Perhaps, God-fearing elders narrated the story of the flood to warn and caution the heedless of future generations so that the intellect could witness the consequences of misguidance.

There were two major trends after the great flood. First, the dispersal of the human species across the globe was accelerated. Crossing the boundaries of a specific region the descendants of Noah spread to every corner of the Earth-even building homes in regions of boundless ice and snow like the Eskimos (Inuit). Second, the worship of One God became the custom of every human society for a considerable period of time. Modern research into pre-history is still confined to the age of polytheism. Were we to advance beyond the period of statues and idols, we would discover the reality that monotheism came before polytheism. Existing civilized societies have their origin in the second period of the Neolithic or Stone Age. As yet there is little anthropological evidence of polytheism and idol worship in these early societies.

Another fact that cannot be ignored is that all early societies were religious communities, structured around a priestly class. At a time when the human race was preoccupied with seeking the means of survival, religious consciousness seems to be an exceptional phenomenon. Its presence cannot be explained by the usual workings of the mind. Early Man was not driven by the fear of death. Experience shows that when a single idea dominates every aspect of a person’s life, and when life and death are witnessed on a regular basis, the mind does not fear death; instead it is eager to forget its existence and not be reminded of it. It is impossible to imagine that the concept of an after-life, fear of Creator, and philosophical and metaphysical ideas are the product of an uncivilized and underdeveloped human mind. Yet, the highly advanced and developed human mind of the modern age regards this life as the only and final stage of existence, and the thinkers of our time have reached the conclusion that religion and the notion of an afterlife are figments of the imagination. This shows that left to its own devices the human mind cannot develop such metaphysical notions. How then did the primitive minds of early cultures arrive at such conclusions? A plausible is that the cultures of that time have received some external supra-human guidance. Their intellectual growth and development was influenced by a power greater than Man. In this way, the wild and untamed groups of humans were given the means to culture their minds.

Prehistoric Man does appear to be different from other animals, but not to the degree that one of our ancestors was able to develop the intelligence to undertake a Ph.D in rocked engineering. Educational advances were slow and rudimentary, requiring many centuries, not years to make small steps of progress. The human mind was like that of a child whose hand had to be held in order to teach them anything, or like that of an undisciplined student who has to be taught through understanding, coaxing and gentle threats. But who was there to teach the wild and undisciplined human being of prehistoric times? There is only one answer to the question: God.

To be continued with a chapter explaining the question " Does Man submission to God support his contemplative, intellectual and practical faculties to recognise a goal and meaning to life? Does Man allow his real creator to play a rightful part in his life? ... " Making the Most of Life"

----------


## laidbackperson

Hi, Usman.khawar

I liked your arguments about how did pre-historic man discover God.
I also wonder that whether underlying somewhere there was a more direct push by God?

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Metaphysics, or the attempt to conceive the world as a whole by means of thought, has been developed, from the first, by the union and conflict of two very different human impulses, the one urging men towards mysticism, the other urging them towards science. Some men have achieved greatness through one of these impulses alone, others through the other alone: in Hume, for example, the scientific impulse reigns quite unchecked, while in Blake a strong hostility to science co-exists with profound mystic insight. But the greatest men who have been philosophers have felt the need both of science and of mysticism: the attempt to harmonize the two was what made their life, and what always must, for all its arduous uncertainty, make philosophy, to some minds, a greater thing than either science or religion.

Mysticism is, in essence, little more than a certain intensity and depth of feeling in regard to what is believed about the universe; belief in the possibility of a way of knowledge which may be called revelation or insight or intuition, as contrasted with sense, reason, and analysis.

The second characteristic of mysticism is its belief in unity, and its refusal to admit opposition or division anywhere.

A third mark of almost all mystical metaphysics is the denial of the reality of Time. This is an outcome of the denial of division; if all is one, the distinction of past and future must be illusory.

The last of the doctrines of mysticism to consider is its belief that all evil is mere appearance, an illusion produced by the divisions and oppositions of the analytic intellect. Mysticism does not maintain that such things as cruelty, for example, are good, but it denies that they are real: they belong to that lower world of phantoms from which we are to be liberated by the insight of the vision. Sometimes—for example in Hegel, and at least verbally in Spinoza—not only evil, but good also, is regarded as illusory, though nevertheless the emotional attitude towards what is held to be Reality is such as would naturally be associated with the belief that Reality is good.

Four questions thus arise in considering the truth or falsehood of mysticism, namely:

I. Are there two ways of knowing, which may be called respectively reason and intuition? And if so, is either to be preferred to the other?

II. Is all plurality and division illusory?

III. Is time unreal?

IV. What kind of reality belongs to good and evil?

On all four of these questions, while fully developed mysticism seems to be mistaken, yet one can believe that, by sufficient restraint, there is an element of wisdom to be learned from the mystical way of feeling, which does not seem to be attainable in any other manner. If this is the truth, mysticism is to be commended as an attitude towards life, not as a creed about the world.

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Metaphysics, or the attempt to conceive the world as a whole by means of thought, has been developed, from the first, by the union and conflict of two very different human impulses, the one urging men towards mysticism, the other urging them towards science. Some men have achieved greatness through one of these impulses alone, others through the other alone: in Hume, for example, the scientific impulse reigns quite unchecked, while in Blake a strong hostility to science co-exists with profound mystic insight. But the greatest men who have been philosophers have felt the need both of science and of mysticism: the attempt to harmonize the two was what made their life, and what always must, for all its arduous uncertainty, make philosophy, to some minds, a greater thing than either science or religion.

Mysticism is, in essence, little more than a certain intensity and depth of feeling in regard to what is believed about the universe; belief in the possibility of a way of knowledge which may be called revelation or insight or intuition, as contrasted with sense, reason, and analysis.

The second characteristic of mysticism is its belief in unity, and its refusal to admit opposition or division anywhere.

A third mark of almost all mystical metaphysics is the denial of the reality of Time. This is an outcome of the denial of division; if all is one, the distinction of past and future must be illusory.

The last of the doctrines of mysticism to consider is its belief that all evil is mere appearance, an illusion produced by the divisions and oppositions of the analytic intellect. Mysticism does not maintain that such things as cruelty, for example, are good, but it denies that they are real: they belong to that lower world of phantoms from which we are to be liberated by the insight of the vision. Sometimesfor example in Hegel, and at least verbally in Spinozanot only evil, but good also, is regarded as illusory, though nevertheless the emotional attitude towards what is held to be Reality is such as would naturally be associated with the belief that Reality is good.

Four questions thus arise in considering the truth or falsehood of mysticism, namely:

I. Are there two ways of knowing, which may be called respectively reason and intuition? And if so, is either to be preferred to the other?

II. Is all plurality and division illusory?

III. Is time unreal?

IV. What kind of reality belongs to good and evil?

On all four of these questions, while fully developed mysticism seems to be mistaken, yet one can believe that, by sufficient restraint, there is an element of wisdom to be learned from the mystical way of feeling, which does not seem to be attainable in any other manner. If this is the truth, mysticism is to be commended as an attitude towards life, not as a creed about the world.

----------


## billl

> Four questions thus arise in considering the truth or falsehood of mysticism, namely:
> 
> I. Are there two ways of knowing, which may be called respectively reason and intuition? And if so, is either to be preferred to the other?
> 
> II. Is all plurality and division illusory?
> 
> III. Is time unreal?
> 
> IV. What kind of reality belongs to good and evil?
> ...


I mean to applaud your last few posts all together, but I'll just point to this section in particular as being a very good commentary on a topic that is quite difficult to meaningfully speak about.

----------


## MANICHAEAN

I luckily was drawn into this Bill, because:

(1) I felt some of the original presentation required refuting and that an alternate, or more varied viewpoint was required.

(2) There appeared to be little or no discussion in the thread, apart from a few dipping their toes into the water.

Please feel free to contribute.

Best regards

M.

----------


## MANICHAEAN

REASON AND INTUITION

Insight, untested and unsupported, is an insufficient guarantee of truth. It is common to speak of an opposition between instinct and reason; in the eighteenth century, the opposition was drawn in favour of reason, but under the influence of Rousseau and the romantic movement instinct was given the preference, as the purely rationalistic defense of traditional theology became increasingly difficult, by all who felt in science a menace to creeds which they associated with a spiritual outlook on life and the world.

In fact the opposition of instinct and reason is mainly illusory. Instinct, intuition, or insight is what first leads to the beliefs which subsequent reason confirms or confutes; but the confirmation, where it is possible, consists, in the last analysis, of agreement with other beliefs no less instinctive. Reason is a harmonizing, controlling force rather than a creative one. Even in the most purely logical realm, it is insight that first arrives at what is new.

Where instinct and reason do sometimes conflict is in regard to single beliefs, held instinctively, and held with such determination that no degree of inconsistency with other beliefs leads to their abandonment. Instinct, like all human faculties, is liable to error. Those in whom reason is weak are often unwilling to admit this as regards themselves, though all admit it in regard to others.

It is such considerations that necessitate the harmonizing mediation of reason, which tests our beliefs by their mutual compatibility, and examines, in doubtful cases, the possible sources of error on the one side and on the other.

It is most striking that instances of intuition in animals relate directly in many cases to a survival value. The fact is, of course, that both intuition and intellect have been developed because they are useful. Intellect, in civilised man, like artistic capacity, has occasionally been developed beyond the point where it is useful to the individual; intuition, on the other hand, seems on the whole to diminish as civilisation increases. It is greater, as a rule, in children than in adults, in the uneducated than in the educated. Probably in dogs it exceeds anything to be found in human beings.

It can be argued that intellect can only deal with things in so far as they resemble what has been experienced in the past, while intuition has the power of apprehending the uniqueness and novelty that always belong to each fresh moment, But it is neither intellect nor intuition, but sensation, that supplies new data; but when the data are new in any remarkable manner, intellect is much more capable of dealing with them than intuition would be.

Thus in advocating scientific restraint and balance, as against the self-assertion of a confident reliance upon intuition, we are only urging, in the sphere of knowledge, that largeness of contemplation, that impersonal disinterestedness, and that freedom from practical preoccupations which have been inculcated by all the great religions of the world. 

The conclusion, however it may conflict with the explicit beliefs of many mystics, is, in essence, not contrary to the spirit which inspires those beliefs, but rather the outcome of this very spirit as applied in the realm of thought.

----------


## MANICHAEAN

UNITY AND PLURALITY

One of the most convincing aspects of the mystic illumination is the apparent revelation of the oneness of all things i.e. that the universe is one indivisible Whole, and that what seem to be its parts, if considered as substantial and self-existing, are mere illusion.

The logic used in defense of mysticism seems to be faulty as logic, and open to technical criticisms. It would be more pertinent perhaps, to attempt an analysis of the state of mind from which mystical logic has arisen.

Belief in a reality quite different from what appears to the senses arises in certain moods, which are the source of most mysticism, and of most metaphysics. While such a mood is dominant, the need of logic is not felt, and accordingly the more thoroughgoing mystics do not employ logic, but appeal directly to the immediate deliverance of their insight. But when the intensity of emotional conviction subsides, a man who is in the habit of reasoning will search for logical grounds in favour of the belief which he finds in himself. But since the belief already exists, he will be very hospitable to any ground that suggests itself. The paradoxes apparently proved by his logic are really the paradoxes of mysticism, and are the goal which he feels his logic must reach if it is to be in accordance with insight.

The impulse to logic, not felt while the mystic mood is dominant, reasserts itself as the mood fades, but with a desire to retain the vanishing insight, or at least to prove that it was insight, and that what seems to contradict it is illusion. The logic which thus arises is not quite disinterested or candid, and is inspired by a certain hatred of the daily world to which it is to be applied. Such an attitude naturally does not tend to the best results. Everyone knows that to read an author simply in order to refute him is not the way to understand him.

----------


## usman.khawar

> Hi, Usman.khawar
> 
> I liked your arguments about how did pre-historic man discover God.
> I also wonder that whether underlying somewhere there was a more direct push by God?


Rabi adkhilni mudkhla sidqanw wa akhrijni wa mukhraja sidqanw wja alni mila dunka sultan nasira ...

Hello my dear...thanks a lot for being here. yes i think the same that there was a more direct push by God only due to one reason. As my teacher said that human kind as a whole was like a child. whose maturity is gradually growing. the knowledge which was started from Adam was not completed. humankind was not reached at the stage where it could be taught through logic and reasons. so there was the need to show humankind miracles. and i think miracle is like a direct push by God to show Man that there is a big power than him, who can do the things out of the way as well. but now as the knoweldge has been completed at Muhammad which was started from Adam so there is no further need for miracles. 

Thank you very much to read the arguments and ur patience. what if u dont mind, let me write the remaining part or if u dont mind we can discuss the things in anyother thread like enemy within..

Mr. M u are good and have much to share, why dont u start another thread for it if u dont mind?  :Smile:

----------


## usman.khawar

*Making the Most of Life 1/2*

Man hold dear all the trappings and pleasures of life. But the most dearest is the desire to live. It is said that greed and lust for eternal life led to Man’s expulsion from Paradise, a weakness that Shaytaan (Devil) was quick to exploit. This was true then. The question now is: has this desire for immortality lost its appeal for humanity with the passing of time? It seems that the pull of physical reality had led Mankind to the conclusion that eternal life is a romantic and baseless notion.

The desire for everlasting life has now been replaced with the idea that ‘you only live once’. From the moment a person is born and fact is certain: each of us will die one day. The contemporary human mind knows only one way of viewing the time between life and death. During our teenage years the reality of death does not even cross our minds. In adulthood, our behavior and lifestyle displays a willful disregard for death. Yet our old age is overshadowed by the continual fear and expectation of our demise.

It seems that suicide is the logical outcome of the ‘you only live once’ philosophy. Why should a person put up with a deplorable life of suffering, pain and misery on the faint chance of happiness? The idea of seeking release from a life of poverty and destitution is not difficult to comprehend. Despite the natural desire to live, human beings cannot tolerate a life of unending grief and anguish, with no future hope. Death as a means to end suffering is an unforeseen consequence of ‘ you only live once’. It should come as no surprise when a person in full possession of their mind and senses concludes that this life is not worth living and decides to take their life.

Perhaps not society as a whole, but on an individual level many people, when faced with tragedy, may be inclined to make a similar choice. This way of thinking can no longer be regarded as isolated and unrepresentative. The more you think about it, the feelings of fear and hope engendered by a religious outlook can prevent such a utilitarian approach to life. Religion provides the possibility of an everlasting life beyond death, warning of the consequences of irresponsible actions. In life and death, God is the only focal point of hope, ascribing to Himself the responsibility for Mankind during their life and He announces the news of an eternal life after their death. He gives them the hope of forgiveness, true knowledge and eternal happiness in Paradise. 

A brief glance at this religious view of death and afterlife reveals that it can be explained in two ways. First, that it is a product of the wishful thinking of the human mind, driven by a desire to cheat death; it created the concepts of God and ‘life after death’. Second that based on some form of cosmic inspiration and vision they were compelled to acknowledge that human life was a short an irreversible moment on the tapestry of universal time. Death was a temporary event or gateway which led us to experience the expansiveness of cosmic time.

The extent, to which human thinking can become confined without religion and God, is plainly visible. All human values can seem totally worthless (except the ‘value’ of self-love). The wall of self-interest reduces a person to a life driven by aspirations, centered on extreme self-gratification. The aim of all arts and sciences is now the same: to prolong life and promote ease and comfort. This aim is not as simple as it seems. The comfort and longevity of one person comes at the cost of hardship and loss of life to another. 

The psychopathic obsession with living longer and better can lead to a process of killing and bloodshed which will result in the extinction of the human species, similar to that of some animal species. History shows that in ancient times, humanity came to adopt a similar self-indulgent approach to life. The destruction of countless civilizations and societies is a proof of this. Putting aside those cultures which were destroyed by natural disasters, the number of nations and societies wiped out as a result of pride and ambition is enormous.

To be continued...

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Dear Usman
Because it is a forum, because its relevant, but most of all because debate is healthy.
Best regards
M.

----------


## usman.khawar

*Making the Most of Life 2/2*

The situation is not that different. All human values have been subsumed by the obsession to live a life of pleasure and plenty. It seems that without God, values underpinning life will remain prisoners to the philosophy of power and force: power that gives meaning to everything; power that decides the outcome of everything. It is a lust for power which has no value except the desire to weaken all others, a hunger for power which wants to survive and dominate others. Power is system devoid of any moral values, and leaves no room for individual or collective accountability. It has no religion. It has no ethics. The acceptance of God is what it fears the most, since accountability is its biggest weakness, after the lust for life. Of course, any self-obsessed and arrogant individual or society will declare a system given by God as its biggest enemy. Yet again, it is possible that slavery and weakness may have led to the creation of religion. This conception of a real metaphysical existence after death and the concept of God is either an actual reality or a way of mental escapism.
However it has always puzzled me why, throughout history, the human race has always been attracted to the lives of spiritual and God fearing personalities - making their stories part of their tradition and heritage? In contrast, the stories of tyranny and oppression have not become the favorite narrations of humanity. If you only live once, then it makes sense that our ultimate goal should be to become like those who possessed pomp and glory, power and control. They were personalities who resorted to every type of deceit and deception, oppression and injustice, declaring life and power as the ultimate goal. Based on this, it is hard to explain the inclination of humanity towards the virtuous and ‘fairy-tale’ stories of the prophets and saints. This should not have formed a natural part of their cultural legacy. This contradiction points towards the conflict which exists within the human mind. Perhaps, it is a screed from behind which the human mind informs us that it does not really believe in the ‘you only live once’ philosophy. It may be that despite its continuous denial and rejection, the human mind cannot disregard the truth brought by the Prophets. The denial of God seems ludicrous. How can any person, in this short and painful life, deny themselves the last chance of hope that God has given to them to ease their sufferings?

However the mere thought of God does not prove the existence of God. There are many things which can be conceived by the mind, but not a trace of them is found in reality. The real issue is whether there is another idea or concept that is as powerful, constructive and pivotal as the concept of God? Is it possible for any idea to transcend the boundaries of time and space? Can a single concept be so powerful that it has control over both life and death? Sovereignty and power lie within its governance. Events and circumstances cannot occur without its consideration. Smiles, thoughts and laughter are all subject to the flicker of its eyelid (control). Many other gods and deities have existed over time: no ancient civilization was complete without its idols carved from stone. But why has the influence of these ancient gods been confined to periods in history? These sophisticated and highly structured families of gods were not able to advance a single step beyond the limits of their times and cultures. Yet the concept of God has never been separated from human thought, from first Man until the crises-ridden mind of modern times. God and His religion are still the most valuable possessions of the human race.

The views of academic researchers about God have all been within the context of the supernatural belief systems of human societies, within the confines of anthropology. Not a single ‘expert’ has approached the study of God with even the remote possibility that God could be more than just a concept: that He could be a reality. Regarding God as merely a concept was an act of irrationally which many thinkers committed. When it came to God they abandoned the principles of impartial research, relying instead on bias and prejudice. These weird and wonderful thinkers did not consider the slimmest possibility that God may be a reality. They regarded the idea of God as an uncontrollable weed which kept springing up in different societies. Some viewed God as a human necessity, others as the product of human fear. It is astonishing that sociologists, anthropologists, mathematicians, astronomers, self-styled experts of philosophy and literature, all discussed God in a cursory manner as though they were describing an antique displayed in their living room. Their aim was not self-realization, nor was it to comprehend the reality of God. In their own words, they were trying to diagnose and eradicate an old and hidden illness of the human mind.

To be continued....next chapter is already shared namely " Is God Myth or reality" so i'll use copy paste for the sake of continuity and save my time  :Smile:

----------


## usman.khawar

*God Myth or reality Full chapter* 

To answer this question, however, we need to have some awareness of the framework and principles by which God engages with the world. This is not possible without the study of religion. According to the conceptual outlook of religion, the life of this world is like an examination hall in which candidate are tested. It is not the place or time where decisions are made and results are given. Mankind is being examined in relation to its actions and behavior through a series of life challenges. Any interference and support during an examination would be regarded as unfair and this is not allowed. Matters of life, such as victory and defeat, knowledge and understandings, beauty and ugliness, good and evil are all things which people are tested. These matters are not dependent on the choices and wishes of individuals and nor are they dependent on any individual or organization for the extent of their duration.

Whereas the sphere of accountability of an individual is limited to their lifetime, the period of testing of nations can extend over several centuries. Both individuals and nations are judged according to their individuals and collective response. This is not possible without the occurrence of events and situations by which individuals and groups can be tested fairly. As a result ultimate accountability, feedback and the outcome of the test cannot be given during the period of examination in this life and on earth.
The time for this is the period of life after death, the duration of which is beyond measure. It is not possible to test someone without externally imposing and setting up the appropriate conditions. Mankind can be provided with support and assistance to get through this test, but they cannot be given the power to change the test. All people pass through a pre-defined course of examination by which they reveal their reactions and record their responses to every situation whether good or bad. No final judgment can be reached during this period of life. Circumstances are constantly changing and the balance of power never stays the same; individuals and nations tested in circumstances of poverty and opulence. The identity of the oppressor and oppressed is interchanged. Those in authority are tested by being made into subjects.

The cosmic order of God is totally objective. There is no scope for any subjective interference with it. We can of course, express our transient feelings and put them on record, but we can never change the nature of the test or unfairly influence its results. This is not to say the God has not supported humanity or given them any guidance. For instance, through the agency of the holy Prophets, God has taught Mankind the principles which will ensure stability in society and thereby increase our chance of being successful in the test of life. The test paper of life contains many questions. The biggest and most important question is this: Does Man regard God as a reality or a mere supposition? Does he allow his real creator to play a rightful part in his life? Does his submission to God support his contemplative, intellectual and practical faculties to recognize a goal and meaning to life? Has Man risen to the challenge of utilizing his intellect for its intended purpose? Was he rightfully occupy the status of the ‘best of creation’? Does he live up to the standard of the most beautiful of forms?? This way of thinking, however, is only possible after one accepts God. 
Religion is the source of every praiseworthy human value. It is the creator of every moral and ethical principle, and the origin of all concepts of what is permissible or prohibited in society can be traced to it. A cursory glance is enough to highlight the fact that self-proclaimed, advanced and civilized societies have insisted on adopting practices which contradict fundamental principles of ethics. The twisted and ego-driven ideas of a handful of individuals led to the production of irreligious sentiments in the minds of unthinking people, gripping them like a deadly virus. Economic progress acted like a catalyst for such thinking. Many armchair intellectuals equated material progress with spiritual progress, and this led them to produce a new vision of society.

The modern conception of society affirms the habits and customs of modern ethics. The ultimate benchmark of every human value and noble character trait is money. The intermingling of wealth and power led to a single response- religion and religious values were declared as outdated and new notions of good and evil, permitted and prohibited, and justice and oppression were promoted. As a result new forms of chaos and corruption began to surface both on land and sea. An ethical system based on commercial interests could only view God and Divine Order as a fairytale made up by backward people. The mechanical age changed the direction of the novel, and alongside this it completely defaced the understanding of spiritual matters. The soul was seen as an unnecessary burden which the body was forced to carry.

Terror-stricken minds shrank back from the hope of tranquility and expression of gratitude. Anxiety, nervous breakdowns and future uncertainty spread to such an extent that dark and agonizing shadows of death began to dominate life. Those who claim to believe are ignorant, since their belief is devoid of certainty. The evidence to denounce such believers as out of the fold of religion is perhaps not sufficient. Nevertheless, their hearts do not lean towards sincere acceptance of God. Mosques and temples are impressive and beautiful monuments, but their worshipers are distracted, restless and without feeling. There are also some insane individuals who have succeeded in defiling religion with their narrative of extremism and violence.
The followers of religion find no joy, and the lives of those without religion feel empty and unsatisfied. People feel trapped in a major crisis of anxiety, uncertainty and helplessness, and are blindly beseeching God for solace. They anxiously wait for a single ray from the sun of certainty to fall on them. Without God, life would be utterly desolate. The scientists who hold the fuses of the atomic and hydrogen bombs are fully aware of this. The culmination of modern intellectual thinking is this: that the scrolls of life should be rolled up and the earth should return to the barren state in which it existed four billion years ago!

The rise and fall of nations, their freedom and enslavement, and their poverty or prosperity is not entirely driven by theories manufactured by human minds, such as communism. Even the reign of Prophet Kings did not result in the creation of classless society. A truly classless society has never been seen on earth and nor has any single nation on earth ever experienced abundant prosperity and continuous liberty. It is difficult even today to find a situation in which people nurture the dreams of an imaginary paradise on earth. However, there has always been a conspicuous difference in the social history of the east and the west. The nations of the west have suffered many horrific revolutions, but in the east revolution by the masses did not occur. It is difficult to find parallels of popular uprisings such as French revolution, the Russian revolution and the Chinese revolution in the history of the east. All these revolution failed to live up to their ideals. For instance the French revolution began with the proletariat but ended with the most despotic kind of monarchy. Similarly, the Russian revolution was buried in its own shroud without delivering the dream of a classless society. This also happened to the first major communist movement known as Mazdakism (founder Mazdak d.524) which spearheaded a bitter revolt against the rule of monarchy in the reign of Noshirvan.
The ideological success of Marx and Lenin in European culture can be explained by several factors. Russian society had entered the final phase of its decline. Almost all the notable writers of the time, such as Tolstoy, Sholokov, Dostoevsky, Boris Pasternak, Schoenstein and so on, alluded to the cancerous state of affairs of Russian society. This perhaps explains why Russian literature attained a realism which no other literary tradition did. However, the revolution of Karl Marx was short lived. The reason for this is because it was not a revolution of positive ideas, but one of negative reactions against the tyranny of the rulers, nobles and gentry.
The historical analysis of Marx does not have a universal application, and nor can it be utilized in Non-European societies. For instance, in Eastern societies there was no possibility of such a revolution ever occurring. The existence of not one, but two system of social security and welfare ensured that mutual respect, positive dealings and social ethics were never absent from the social fabric. The institutions of Zakat(One of the 5 pillars in islam) and sadaqa (Giving for the sake of God) promoted social stability that gave no reason or excuse for the poor and dispossessed to develop a negative reaction. As far as equality of distribution and treatment is concerned, we find that the kings and sultans of the time did not develop notions of racial or personal superiority, with the result that even slaves who rules Egypt between 1250 and 1517. Similarly, the subservient Seljuq tribesmen of Asia Minor, on the basis of their ability alone were able to gain such power and honor that they became king of Kings, laying the foundations of the Ottoman Empire.
To declare religion as opium is both right and wrong. A glance at the role and character of the religious scholars in the Christian world makes it easy to understand why it is correct to call religion as the opium of the people. For instance, the priests were exploiting the rich and poor alike by distributing ‘tickets, to paradise which could be bought for a meager sum of ten or fifteen pounds. The nobles and aristocrats were devoted to tyranny and despotism. Religion was reduced to a temple whose priests showed an interest in the wealth and status of the worshipers, purely for selfish gain. The situation regarding taxes was such that there was a taxi levied on even essentials, such as walking in the street and on baking bread. Killing and bloodshed were common occurrences. Human life was cheap; even shadows had more value. 
This atmosphere of oppression and exploitation led to slogans which fanned the flame of hatred against the bourgeoisie, ensuring that this way of thinking became entrenched in the minds of the poor. It was these same negative sentiments which Marx ignited. Like the French revolution, the Russian revolution sowed the seeds of such intense hatred whose embers continued to smolder in Europe long after the event. The French revolution laid the foundations of colonial thought, and the Russian Revolution, because of the negative emotions it unleashed, became the source of fear and apprehension to the world.

In contrast Islamic culture, despite a period of decline, was able to provide two basic values to people. First, justice was never threatened to the extent that social actors gave up all hope of fairness, and second, no group in society ever reached a state where they came to the brink of total annihilation. No doubt, Islamic lands experienced internal struggles for power, and much blood was shed in the fight for the crown. However, the masses did not experience any catastrophic effects as a result of these internal feuds. In some cases sovereignty changed hands several times in a matter of days and months, but this had very little impact on the way of life, morality and social norms of ordinary people. The morals of the ruling class, too, did not exceed the boundaries of God. Even the worst of rulers felt constrained to stay within the confines of the Islamic social and moral order.
This proved to be a stabilizing for society. Even communism and socialism were unable to convincingly attack religion in Islamic societies. Although, in relation to Christianity they did have some success, when it came to the Muslims this ideological clash was faced with a powerful response which defended the moral values of Islam, which compared to Christianity did not have the same level of ambiguity. It was a pure and simple faith, a complete and structured book of law which contained a framework encompassing all the principles of socialism and communism. In fact it went further and offered psychological and spiritual benefits whose outcomes would continue into the next life. Marxism and Leninism failed to make a dent in the power of the teachings of Muhammad the Messenger of God, and when they began to force themselves on Islamic societies and began taking practical steps towards this, they were greeted with a final and crushing blow at the hands of Islam and its followers. In fact, Islam come under attack by three main ideologies: nationalism, secularism and religious extremism. Dealing briefly with nationalism, this did not remain for too long amongst Muslim societies, and the only recognizable outcome of this ideology was the division and separation of the Muslim Ummah. Mustafa Kemal Pasha, the founder of Modern Turkey was a military genius, but he had a limited intellect characterized by a negative and reactionary response. Gaining freedom for Turkey from its enemies was a supreme achievement, but to attack Islam due to the practices of some shortsighted mind. In the same way, Arab nationalism was also a conspiracy devised by certain political and military leaders who aimed to benefit personally from the break-up of the mighty Ottoman Empire. Of course, we must acknowledge the important role which nationalism played in the struggle for freedom from colonial powers such as Britain. However, power hungry politicians were unable to adapt and turn away from nationalism after independence had been achieved. Entangling themselves in the peaks and troughs of power, they sowed the seed of political disunity amongst Muslims, the effects of which live on even today.
The religious extremists, on the other hand, were so impressed with the pragmatic and objective approach of Europe that they swept away the sublime intellectual traditions of Islam and claimed to lay the foundations of an Islamic state based on the outward compliance to the laws of the Shar’ah. This partial view of Islam plunged the Muslims into an intellectual and religious crisis. Centuries have lapsed and bosom of Islam continues to produced long-bearded Mullahs complete with Turbans and religious paraphernalia, but as yet not a single Ghazali , Shaadhli, Alinn bin Usman Hujweri or Abdul Qadir Jeelani has been born.
To answer this question, however, we need to have some awareness of the framework and principles by which God engages with the world. This is not possible without the study of religion. According to the conceptual outlook of religion, the life of this world is like an examination hall in which candidate are tested. It is not the place or time where decisions are made and results are given. Mankind is being examined in relation to its actions and behavior through a series of life challenges. Any interference and support during an examination would be regarded as unfair and this is not allowed. Matters of life, such as victory and defeat, knowledge and understandings, beauty and ugliness, good and evil are all things which people are tested. These matters are not dependent on the choices and wishes of individuals and nor are they dependent on any individual or organization for the extent of their duration.

Whereas the sphere of accountability of an individual is limited to their lifetime, the period of testing of nations can extend over several centuries. Both individuals and nations are judged according to their individuals and collective response. This is not possible without the occurrence of events and situations by which individuals and groups can be tested fairly. As a result ultimate accountability, feedback and the outcome of the test cannot be given during the period of examination in this life and on earth.

The time for this is the period of life after death, the duration of which is beyond measure. It is not possible to test someone without externally imposing and setting up the appropriate conditions. Mankind can be provided with support and assistance to get through this test, but they cannot be given the power to change the test. All people pass through a pre-defined course of examination by which they reveal their reactions and record their responses to every situation whether good or bad. No final judgment can be reached during this period of life. Circumstances are constantly changing and the balance of power never stays the same; individuals and nations tested in circumstances of poverty and opulence. The identity of the oppressor and oppressed is interchanged. Those in authority are tested by being made into subjects.
The cosmic order of God is totally objective. There is no scope for any subjective interference with it. We can of course, express our transient feelings and put them on record, but we can never change the nature of the test or unfairly influence its results. This is not to say the God has not supported humanity or given them any guidance. For instance, through the agency of the holy Prophets, God has taught Mankind the principles which will ensure stability in society and thereby increase our chance of being successful in the test of life. The test paper of life contains many questions. The biggest and most important question is this: Does Man regard God as a reality or a mere supposition? Does he allow his real creator to play a rightful part in his life? Does his submission to God support his contemplative, intellectual and practical faculties to recognize a goal and meaning to life? Has Man risen to the challenge of utilizing his intellect for its intended purpose? Was he rightfully occupy the status of the ‘best of creation’? Does he live up to the standard of the most beautiful of forms?? This way of thinking, however, is only possible after one accepts God. 
Religion is the source of every praiseworthy human value. It is the creator of every moral and ethical principle, and the origin of all concepts of what is permissible or prohibited in society can be traced to it. A cursory glance is enough to highlight the fact that self-proclaimed, advanced and civilized societies have insisted on adopting practices which contradict fundamental principles of ethics. The twisted and ego-driven ideas of a handful of individuals led to the production of irreligious sentiments in the minds of unthinking people, gripping them like a deadly virus. Economic progress acted like a catalyst for such thinking. Many armchair intellectuals equated material progress with spiritual progress, and this led them to produce a new vision of society.

The modern conception of society affirms the habits and customs of modern ethics. The ultimate benchmark of every human value and noble character trait is money. The intermingling of wealth and power led to a single response- religion and religious values were declared as outdated and new notions of good and evil, permitted and prohibited, and justice and oppression were promoted. As a result new forms of chaos and corruption began to surface both on land and sea. An ethical system based on commercial interests could only view God and Divine Order as a fairytale made up by backward people. The mechanical age changed the direction of the novel, and alongside this it completely defaced the understanding of spiritual matters. The soul was seen as an unnecessary burden which the body was forced to carry.

Terror-stricken minds shrank back from the hope of tranquility and expression of gratitude. Anxiety, nervous breakdowns and future uncertainty spread to such an extent that dark and agonizing shadows of death began to dominate life. Those who claim to believe are ignorant, since their belief is devoid of certainty. The evidence to denounce such believers as out of the fold of religion is perhaps not sufficient. Nevertheless, their hearts do not lean towards sincere acceptance of God. Mosques and temples are impressive and beautiful monuments, but their worshipers are distracted, restless and without feeling. There are also some insane individuals who have succeeded in defiling religion with their narrative of extremism and violence.

The followers of religion find no joy, and the lives of those without religion feel empty and unsatisfied. People feel trapped in a major crisis of anxiety, uncertainty and helplessness, and are blindly beseeching God for solace. They anxiously wait for a single ray from the sun of certainty to fall on them. Without God, life would be utterly desolate. The scientists who hold the fuses of the atomic and hydrogen bombs are fully aware of this. The culmination of modern intellectual thinking is this: that the scrolls of life should be rolled up and the earth should return to the barren state in which it existed four billion years ago!

The rise and fall of nations, their freedom and enslavement, and their poverty or prosperity is not entirely driven by theories manufactured by human minds, such as communism. Even the reign of Prophet Kings did not result in the creation of classless society. A truly classless society has never been seen on earth and nor has any single nation on earth ever experienced abundant prosperity and continuous liberty. It is difficult even today to find a situation in which people nurture the dreams of an imaginary paradise on earth. However, there has always been a conspicuous difference in the social history of the east and the west. The nations of the west have suffered many horrific revolutions, but in the east revolution by the masses did not occur. It is difficult to find parallels of popular uprisings such as French revolution, the Russian revolution and the Chinese revolution in the history of the east. All these revolution failed to live up to their ideals. For instance the French revolution began with the proletariat but ended with the most despotic kind of monarchy. Similarly, the Russian revolution was buried in its own shroud without delivering the dream of a classless society. This also happened to the first major communist movement known as Mazdakism (founder Mazdak d.524) which spearheaded a bitter revolt against the rule of monarchy in the reign of Noshirvan.

The ideological success of Marx and Lenin in European culture can be explained by several factors. Russian society had entered the final phase of its decline. Almost all the notable writers of the time, such as Tolstoy, Sholokov, Dostoevsky, Boris Pasternak, Schoenstein and so on, alluded to the cancerous state of affairs of Russian society. This perhaps explains why Russian literature attained a realism which no other literary tradition did. However, the revolution of Karl Marx was short lived. The reason for this is because it was not a revolution of positive ideas, but one of negative reactions against the tyranny of the rulers, nobles and gentry.

The historical analysis of Marx does not have a universal application, and nor can it be utilized in Non-European societies. For instance, in Eastern societies there was no possibility of such a revolution ever occurring. The existence of not one, but two system of social security and welfare ensured that mutual respect, positive dealings and social ethics were never absent from the social fabric. The institutions of Zakat(One of the 5 pillars in islam) and sadaqa (Giving for the sake of God) promoted social stability that gave no reason or excuse for the poor and dispossessed to develop a negative reaction. As far as equality of distribution and treatment is concerned, we find that the kings and sultans of the time did not develop notions of racial or personal superiority, with the result that even slaves who rules Egypt between 1250 and 1517. Similarly, the subservient Seljuq tribesmen of Asia Minor, on the basis of their ability alone were able to gain such power and honor that they became king of Kings, laying the foundations of the Ottoman Empire.

To declare religion as opium is both right and wrong. A glance at the role and character of the religious scholars in the Christian world makes it easy to understand why it is correct to call religion as the opium of the people. For instance, the priests were exploiting the rich and poor alike by distributing ‘tickets, to paradise which could be bought for a meager sum of ten or fifteen pounds. The nobles and aristocrats were devoted to tyranny and despotism. Religion was reduced to a temple whose priests showed an interest in the wealth and status of the worshipers, purely for selfish gain. The situation regarding taxes was such that there was a taxi levied on even essentials, such as walking in the street and on baking bread. Killing and bloodshed were common occurrences. Human life was cheap; even shadows had more value. 

This atmosphere of oppression and exploitation led to slogans which fanned the flame of hatred against the bourgeoisie, ensuring that this way of thinking became entrenched in the minds of the poor. It was these same negative sentiments which Marx ignited. Like the French revolution, the Russian revolution sowed the seeds of such intense hatred whose embers continued to smolder in Europe long after the event. The French revolution laid the foundations of colonial thought, and the Russian Revolution, because of the negative emotions it unleashed, became the source of fear and apprehension to the world.

In contrast Islamic culture, despite a period of decline, was able to provide two basic values to people. First, justice was never threatened to the extent that social actors gave up all hope of fairness, and second, no group in society ever reached a state where they came to the brink of total annihilation. No doubt, Islamic lands experienced internal struggles for power, and much blood was shed in the fight for the crown. However, the masses did not experience any catastrophic effects as a result of these internal feuds. In some cases sovereignty changed hands several times in a matter of days and months, but this had very little impact on the way of life, morality and social norms of ordinary people. The morals of the ruling class, too, did not exceed the boundaries of God. Even the worst of rulers felt constrained to stay within the confines of the Islamic social and moral order.

This proved to be a stabilizing for society. Even communism and socialism were unable to convincingly attack religion in Islamic societies. Although, in relation to Christianity they did have some success, when it came to the Muslims this ideological clash was faced with a powerful response which defended the moral values of Islam, which compared to Christianity did not have the same level of ambiguity. It was a pure and simple faith, a complete and structured book of law which contained a framework encompassing all the principles of socialism and communism. In fact it went further and offered psychological and spiritual benefits whose outcomes would continue into the next life. Marxism and Leninism failed to make a dent in the power of the teachings of Muhammad the Messenger of God, and when they began to force themselves on Islamic societies and began taking practical steps towards this, they were greeted with a final and crushing blow at the hands of Islam and its followers. In fact, Islam come under attack by three main ideologies: nationalism, secularism and religious extremism. Dealing briefly with nationalism, this did not remain for too long amongst Muslim societies, and the only recognizable outcome of this ideology was the division and separation of the Muslim Ummah. Mustafa Kemal Pasha, the founder of Modern Turkey was a military genius, but he had a limited intellect characterized by a negative and reactionary response. Gaining freedom for Turkey from its enemies was a supreme achievement, but to attack Islam due to the practices of some shortsighted mind. In the same way, Arab nationalism was also a conspiracy devised by certain political and military leaders who aimed to benefit personally from the break-up of the mighty Ottoman Empire. Of course, we must acknowledge the important role which nationalism played in the struggle for freedom from colonial powers such as Britain. However, power hungry politicians were unable to adapt and turn away from nationalism after independence had been achieved. Entangling themselves in the peaks and troughs of power, they sowed the seed of political disunity amongst Muslims, the effects of which live on even today.

The religious extremists, on the other hand, were so impressed with the pragmatic and objective approach of Europe that they swept away the sublime intellectual traditions of Islam and claimed to lay the foundations of an Islamic state based on the outward compliance to the laws of the Shar’ah. This partial view of Islam plunged the Muslims into an intellectual and religious crisis. Centuries have lapsed and bosom of Islam continues to produced long-bearded Mullahs complete with Turbans and religious paraphernalia, but as yet not a single Ghazali , Shaadhli, Alinn bin Usman Hujweri or Abdul Qadir Jeelani has been born.

To be continued to the wonderful chapter which makes easy The choice " The Arduous Choice" ..will show day after tomorrow as i pasted a lot of stuff today besides it was already shared but its difficult for those who dont have much reading n digestive habit  :Smile:

----------


## MANICHAEAN

TIME

The unreality of time is a cardinal doctrine of many metaphysical systems, originally derived, from the certainty which is born in the moment of mystic insight. As a Persian Sufi poet says:

"Past and future are what veil God from our sight. Burn up both of them with fire! How long Wilt thou be partitioned by these segments as a reed?"

The belief that what is ultimately real must be immutable is a very common one: it gave rise to the metaphysical notion of substance.

It is difficult to disentangle the truth and the error in this view. The arguments for the contention that time is unreal and that the world of sense is illusory must, be regarded as fallacious. Nevertheless there is some sense—easier to feel than to state—in which time is an unimportant and superficial characteristic of reality. Past and future must be acknowledged to be as real as the present, and a certain emancipation from slavery to time is essential to philosophic thought. The importance of time is rather practical than theoretical, rather in relation to our desires than in relation to truth. A truer image of the world, is obtained by picturing things as entering into the stream of time from an eternal world outside, than from a view which regards time as the devouring tyrant of all that is. Both in thought and in feeling, even though time be real, to realize the unimportance of time is the gate of wisdom.

That this is the case may be seen at once by asking ourselves why our feelings towards the past are so different from our feelings towards the future. The reason for this difference is wholly practical: our wishes can affect the future but not the past, the future is to some extent subject to our power, while the past is unalterably fixed. But every future will someday be past: if we see the past truly now, it must, when it was still future, have been just what we now see it to be, and what is now future must be just what we shall see it to be when it has become past. The felt difference of quality between past and future, therefore, is not an intrinsic difference, but only a difference in relation to us: to impartial contemplation, it ceases to exist. And impartiality of contemplation is, in the intellectual sphere, that very same virtue of disinterestedness which, in the sphere of action, appears as justice and unselfishness. Whoever wishes to see the world truly, to rise in thought above the tyranny of practical desires, must learn to overcome the difference of attitude towards past and future, and to survey the whole stream of time in one comprehensive vision.

Darwin's Origin of Species persuaded the world that the difference between different species of animals and plants is not the fixed immutable difference that it appears to be. The doctrine of natural kinds, which had rendered classification easy and definite, which was enshrined in the Aristotelian tradition, was suddenly swept away forever out of the biological world. The difference between man and the lower animals, was shown to be a gradual achievement, involving intermediate being who could not with certainty be placed either within or without the human family. The sun and the planets had already been shown to be very probably derived from a primitive more or less undifferentiated nebula. Thus the old fixed landmarks became wavering and indistinct, and all sharp outlines were blurred. Things and species lost their boundaries, and none could say where they began or where they ended.

But if human conceit was staggered for a moment by its kinship with the ape, it soon found a way to reassert itself, and that way is the "philosophy" of evolution.]A process which led from the amoeba to Man appeared to the philosophers to be obviously a progress. Hence the cycle of changes which science had shown to be the probable history of the past was welcomed as revealing a law of development towards good in the universe—an evolution or unfolding of an idea slowly embodying itself in the actual. 
The predominant interest of evolutionism is in the question of human destiny, or at least of the destiny of Life. It is more interested in morality and happiness than in knowledge for its own sake. It must be admitted that the same may be said of many other philosophies, and that a desire for the kind of knowledge which philosophy can give is very rare. But if philosophy is to attain truth, it is necessary first and foremost that philosophers should acquire the disinterested intellectual curiosity which characterizes the genuine man of science. Knowledge concerning the future—which is the kind of knowledge that must be sought if we are to know about human destiny—is possible within certain narrow limits. It is impossible to say how much the limits may be enlarged with the progress of science. But what is evident is that any proposition about the future belongs by its subject-matter to some particular science, and is to be ascertained, if at all, by the methods of that science. Philosophy is not a short cut to the same kind of results as those of the other sciences: if it is to be a genuine study, it must have a province of its own, and aim at results which the other sciences can neither prove nor disprove.

Evolutionism, in basing itself upon the notion of progress, which is change from the worse to the better, allows the notion of time, to become its tyrant rather than its servant, and thereby loses that impartiality of contemplation which is the source of all that is best in philosophic thought and feeling.

----------


## usman.khawar

> Dear Usman
> Because it is a forum, because its relevant, but most of all because debate is healthy.
> Best regards
> M.


comon dear! i m not debating here. i m just sharing something here. and if u read from the start i made the request to all to hold on ur comments/question until i finish the whole.

i dont know why our this friend is not able to understand this simple thing. can anyone tell me?

Dear M. but when u pasted 'Time', almost all philospher tried in this subject as well, i couldnt stop my self to tell about something i feel about it. once again i dont want to share/debate other things in this thread so come with me at another thread , link is given below..  :Smile: 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...t=63002&page=4

----------


## usman.khawar

*The Arduous Choice..1/2*

Human Beings chose a very difficult path. Deceived by their own greatness, humanity decided to take by force what God would have given them out of His grace. Relying on cause and effect they attempted to snatch from God that which God would have given to them directly. As the field of human intellect and consciousness spread and matured, humanity turned its back more and more on the simple and the pure. They adopted greed and the temptations of the reptilian Self as their guide and chose to ignore the injunctions of God, like a child whose newly acquired and uncontrollable ability to reason leads him to think in a grandiose, pretentious manner. 

Being impulsive has always been Man's characteristic. Impulse is a quality which can never be free from error and irrationality. This is why when God offered the guardianship of the intellect and consciousness, He also gave an assessment of Mankind that they could be ‘ignorant’ and ‘oppressive’. They would not grant the rights of others, and had burdened themselves with a responsibility they did not have the resolve to carry. When it came to demanding their rights, nobody was under any doubt or confusion. But how many people supported the cause of knowledge and awareness? In fact, most of the human race became steeped in ignorance: real knowledge of the Creator and the cosmos was lost. 

As the ‘instruments’ of human consciousness evolved, humanity's awareness shifted from external gods towards arrogance, conceit and desire for distinction. The human being who once trembled with fear because of the shadows cast by the setting sun, the clashing of thunder and lightning, the rustling of leaves, the howling winds in the open plains, now claimed wisdom, sovereignty and mastery over Nature. The ghosts who used to haunt him changed their shape and form: fear and loneliness were replaced by pride and self-importance. In the past Man lived in the fear of not one, but countless gods: now he claimed to be God himself! Becoming the embodiment of narcissism, humanity refused to accept the existence of any other being greater than itself. Mankind was prepared to fight for its claim to Godhood. 

This path was very difficult. The false dream of subjugating the Universe had taken hold of the human mind like an evil spirit. The notion of his own Godhood pushed him to attribute to himself everything which pointed towards an absolute reality. Intellectual pride trampled over his already limited and deficient intelligence. Instead of putting right untold mistakes of the past, this ‘ignorant oppressor’ put into jeopardy humanity’s entire future, by spreading doubt. Is it possible to find a way of acceptance and acknowledgement of human responsibility between the two opposing extremes of ignorance and realisation, a path which would encourage the human race to undertake an objective analysis of reality? This would be a path which would compel it to perceive the terrifying dangers lying ahead. Humanity has lost its grip on the reins of time and reality. Moderation has been swallowed up by fanaticism. The human race is not galloping towards God, but riding on an unsaddled, unbridled horse of lighting speed who is charging towards a dark, horrifying and frightening hell. 

Miracles of all kinds have occurred throughout history. On the surface, the miracles of prophets and saints seem to be bewildering, supernatural acts. In reality, they are the application of as yet undiscovered laws. Without relying on apparent cause and effect, with the support of God, the ‘breaker of habits’ of human reason, all those events occurred which would have taken billions and billions of dollars or roubles of technological investment to achieve. In fact, these miracles broaden the horizons of human thought by expanding the realms of possibility. Of course, the cooling of the fire for Abraham is a miracle, but it is also the application of a law. 

It would come as no surprise if after three thousand years of effort and research science should be able to discover the principles governing the essential properties of all things. It appears that the mysterious clouds which provided shade in the desert for the tribe of Moses, the bursting forth of twelve fountains from the staff of Moses, the curing of the blind, the leper, the ‘madman’, and bringing the dead to life by Jesus all occurred without any known principle of cause and effect. A prophet is not sent to himself. In everything he does he points to the realm of the possible. Has not the person who transported the throne of Sheba thousands of miles within a blink of an eye directed us to the possibility of fusion and diffusion? Did not the control of the winds and the flying throne of Solomon indicate the possibility of air travel? Did the inspired understanding of Khidr not hint at the possibility that events can be governed by alternative non-physical causes? Were not extraordinary creatures, such as Genies (Jinns) and Devils, manipulated to build mighty palaces? All this is merely within the realm of possibility and control here on Earth. Did not the beautiful event of the Mi’raaj (night journey) expand the limits and boundaries of the cosmos? What is more, the splitting of the moon by a signal of the Prophet’s finger informed the residents of the Earth of the possibility of their control of space and their sovereignty over the Earth and Skies. Miracles are not just to shock and bewilder people, nor are they purely psychological commentaries on the psychopathic and psychotic tendencies of religious believers. 

Twelve hundred thousand people witnessed the miracles of Moses, .....

To be continued...

----------


## billl

> i dont know why our this friend is not able to understand this simple thing. can anyone tell me?


You should use a blog. You have started a thread about Mysticism, and this is where topics are discussed (the Forum). LitNet also has blogging features that many users use, and if you just want to post something without discussion, that's a much better way to do it. Check it out!

If you post in an online forum, then you are in an area of discussion. Mysticism is a topic that might deserve some discussion, but you seem to want to just lay out some opinion/teaching from a particular viewpoint on the topic. 

It should also be remembered that proselytizing is against the rules of this particular forum.

----------


## usman.khawar

> You should use a blog. You have started a thread about Mysticism, and this is where topics are discussed (the Forum). LitNet also has blogging features that many users use, and if you just want to post something without discussion, that's a much better way to do it. Check it out!
> 
> If you post in an online forum, then you are in an area of discussion. Mysticism is a topic that might deserve some discussion, but you seem to want to just lay out some opinion/teaching from a particular viewpoint on the topic. 
> 
> It should also be remembered that proselytizing is against the rules of this particular forum.


Thanks Bill  :Smile:

----------


## billl

Sure! You're welcome.

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Thank you both.

I'm not here to pick fights. There is enough of that elsewhere.

But as has been pointed out on a number of occasions, this is a FORUM. That also is a "simple" aspect to understand.

I could start a thread on the King James Version of the Bible and post extract after extract, day after day, for the next two years, but it would be meaningless, unless it was discussed and alternate viewpoints were openly considered.

Having said that & explained my motives, I must in fact thank you Usman, as this entire exercise so far has made me read up on a subject, that previously I had only touched upon.

Also sadik, please let us know (on this thread), what YOU think and not just copy and paste from a book, however much your belief in it. D'ont worry about the English for if the tables were reversed, my Arabic is basic & learnt from the Bedouin.

Best regards
M.

----------


## usman.khawar

I will but after finishing what i have started to share with u guys my friends..  :Smile:

----------


## usman.khawar

*The Arduous Choice..2/2*

Twelve hundred thousand people witnessed the miracles of Moses, hordes and hordes of people took advantage of the hand of Jesus, five thousand companions witnessed the flowing fountain from the Prophet’s finger. If seeing is believing then these miracles contained complete, convincing observable and intellectual proofs of reality. But history shows that belief did not always follow the act of witnessing a miracle. The question this raises is what was the purpose of miracles? Was it simply to amaze and confound people? This doesn’t seem likely since human beings are easily overawed and dazzled by the inexplicable wonders of Nature. In fact, we see that people are perplexed and shocked by a startling noise, by ghosts and imaginary phantoms, by the tap of a hand, or even by the jingling of trinkets. Is there any need for yet more major miraculous events just to shock and astound? 

Was Man not informed that if you follow God and remain steadfast to the teachings of the prophets, you would not have to endure hardship? Instead of preoccupying yourself with billion dollar building projects, just fulfil the obligation of gratitude with sincerity and conviction. If you do this you will find that like Uqbah-bin-Naafi the jungles of Qairawaan will submit themselves to you; that like Sa’d-bin-abi-Waqaas the hurricanes of Madaain will create a pathway for you; that like Moses and Alaa al-Hadrami the river Nile and the lakes of Hadramaut submit to you. The Absolute Power of God will accompany you. In the midst of pitch darkness and howling sandstorms candles will be lit for you, as they were for the inhabitants of Madinah. Angels will rush from the heavens to listen to the recitation of Usaid-bin-Hudair. The promises of Bara-bin-Malik will always be fulfilled. The mighty gates of Khaiber will become like a twig in the hands of Ali al-Murtada. From a distance of a thousand miles the voice of Umar will reach Naeem-bin-Saariya. The effects of deadly poison will not work on Khalid-bin-Waleed even if he puts the poisoned chalice to his lips. The insight of Ibn Abbas will remain till the day of judgement. The prayer of Bukhari will be accepted as soon as it is uttered. Attacking armies will be diverted from Damascus by the supplication of Muhammad-bin-Muhammad al-Jazary. Mankind and Jinn will be subjugated to Abdul Qadir. The benefits of Hiz-ul-Bahr will reach al-Shaadhali. The veils of the Earth will be lifted to allow Ali-bin-Uthman al-Hujweri to witness the Ka’ba. 

Science has already achieved some of these possibilities which have been hinted at in these miracles. However, meaningless toil and fanciful dreams of power have put into doubt the outcomes of human effort. Construction has become the tool of destruction. The struggle for survival of the fittest is dragging us towards total annihilation. Short-term gain is leading to unimaginable loss. Without God, the ‘ignorant oppressor' has cast the cloak of suspicion and fear of danger over His universe. These days it is impossible to find anyone who is not in self-denial, restless and anxious; we have forgotten our true identity as human beings. Yet those who worked miracles in the past were at peace and did not lack insight. The harmony that can be seen in the inner and outer aspects of these personalises is like an unattainable dream of today. 

God had wanted to give humanity, on this Earth for a short while, a life of ease and comfort: hospitality to travellers is a well-known principle! The caravan of life which had stopped for a few moments in the resting place of the Earth had been told that you will find comfort and benefit in this place. In the words of the Quran: 

And for you there is an abode in the earth and an (enjoyable) provision for a time (2:36) 

However, humanity did not put their trust in the promise of God. They traded hardship for ease. Survival was brought to the brink of annihilation. They exerted all their energy in diverting people from the reverence of God. They succeeded only in opening the eye of worldly cause and effect of the Unique and Compassionate God. But the eye of true knowledge and realisation was blinded. By their own hands they handed over their future not to God but Dajjal (Anti-Christ). Man had chosen a very difficult path indeed! 

To be continued with the most important chapter of the book " is there any reliable DATA of God"...

----------


## MANICHAEAN

GOOD AND EVIL.

Mysticism maintains that all evil is illusory, and sometimes maintains the same view as regards good, but more often holds that all Reality is good. Both views are to be found in Heraclitus: "Good and ill are one," he says, but again, "To God all things are fair and good and right, but men hold some things wrong and some right." A similar twofold position is to be found in Spinoza, but he uses the word "perfection" when he means to speak of the good that is not merely human. "By reality and perfection I mean the same thing," he says; but elsewhere we find the definition: "By good I shall mean that which we certainly know to be useful to us." Thus perfection belongs to Reality in its own nature, but goodness is relative to ourselves and our needs, and disappears in an impartial survey. Some such distinction, is necessary in order to understand the ethical outlook of mysticism: there is a lower mundane kind of good and evil, which divides the world of appearance into what seem to be conflicting parts; but there is also a higher, mystical kind of good, which belongs to Reality and is not opposed by any correlative kind of evil.

It is difficult to give a logically tenable account of this position without recognising that good and evil are subjective, that what is good is merely that towards which we have one kind of feeling, and what is evil is merely that towards which we have another kind of feeling. In our active life, where we have to exercise choice, and to prefer this to that of two possible acts, it is necessary to have a distinction of good and evil, or at least of better and worse. But this distinction, like everything pertaining to action, belongs to what mysticism regards as the world of illusion, if only because it is essentially concerned with time. In our contemplative life, where action is not called for, it is possible to be impartial, and to overcome the ethical dualism which action requires. So long as we remain merely impartial, we may be content to say that both the good and the evil of action are illusions. But if, as we must do if we have the mystic vision, we find the whole world worthy of love and worship, if we see

"The earth, and every common sight....Apparell'd in celestial light,"

we shall say that there is a higher good than that of action, and that this higher good belongs to the whole world as it is in reality. In this way the twofold attitude and the apparent vacillation of mysticism are explained and justified.

The possibility of this universal love and joy in all that exists is of supreme importance for the conduct and happiness of life, and gives inestimable value to the mystic emotion, apart from any creeds which may be built upon it. But if we are not to be led into false beliefs, it is necessary to realise exactly what the mystic emotion reveals. It reveals a possibility of human nature—a possibility of a nobler, happier, freer life than any that can be otherwise achieved. But it does not reveal anything about the non-human, or about the nature of the universe in general. Good and bad, and even the higher good that mysticism finds everywhere, are the reflections of our own emotions on other things, not part of the substance of things as they are in themselves. And therefore an impartial contemplation, freed from all pre-occupation with Self, will not judge things good or bad, although it is very easily combined with that feeling of universal love which leads the mystic to say that the whole world is good.

The philosophy of evolution, through the notion of progress, is bound up with the ethical dualism of the worse and the better, and is thus shut out, not only from the kind of survey which discards good and evil altogether from its view, but also from the mystical belief in the goodness of everything. In this way the distinction of good and evil, like time, becomes a tyrant in this philosophy, and introduces into thought the restless selectiveness of action. Good and evil, like time, are, it would seem, not general or fundamental in the world of thought, but late and highly specialised members of the intellectual hierarchy.

Although, mysticism can be interpreted so as to agree with the view that good and evil are not intellectually fundamental, it must be admitted that here we are no longer in verbal agreement with most of the great philosophers and religious teachers of the past. I believe, however, that the elimination of ethical considerations from philosophy is both scientifically necessary and—though this may seem a paradox—an ethical advance. Both these contentions must be briefly defended.

The hope of satisfaction to our more human desires—the hope of demonstrating that the world has this or that desirable ethical characteristic—is not one which, so far as I can see, a scientific philosophy can do anything whatever to satisfy. The difference between a good world and a bad one is a difference in the particular characteristics of the particular things that exist in these worlds: it is not a sufficiently abstract difference to come within the province of philosophy. Love and hate, for example, are ethical opposites, but to philosophy they are closely analogous attitudes towards objects. The general form and structure of those attitudes towards objects which constitute mental phenomena is a problem for philosophy, but the difference between love and hate is not a difference of form or structure, and therefore belongs rather to the special science of psychology than to philosophy. Thus the ethical interests which have often inspired philosophers must remain in the background: some kind of ethical interest may inspire the whole study, but none must obtrude in the detail or be expected in the special results which are sought.

If this view seems at first sight disappointing, we may remind ourselves that a similar change has been found necessary in all the other sciences. The physicist or chemist is not now required to prove the ethical importance of his ions or atoms; the biologist is not expected to prove the utility of the plants or animals which he dissects. In pre-scientific ages this was not the case. Astronomy, for example, was studied because men believed in astrology: it was thought that the movements of the planets had the most direct and important bearing upon the lives of human beings. Presumably, when this belief decayed and the disinterested study of astronomy began, many who had found astrology absorbingly interesting decided that astronomy had too little human interest to be worthy of study. Physics, as it appears in Plato's Timæus for example, is full of ethical notions: it is an essential part of its purpose to show that the earth is worthy of admiration. The modern physicist, on the contrary, though he has no wish to deny that the earth is admirable, is not concerned, as physicist, with its ethical attributes: he is merely concerned to find out facts, not to consider whether they are good or bad. In psychology, the scientific attitude is even more recent and more difficult than in the physical sciences: it is natural to consider that human nature is either good or bad, and to suppose that the difference between good and bad, so all-important in practice, must be important in theory also. It is only during the last century that an ethically neutral psychology has grown up; and here too, ethical neutrality has been essential to scientific success.
In philosophy, hitherto, ethical neutrality has been seldom sought and hardly ever achieved. Men have remembered their wishes, and have judged philosophies in relation to their wishes. Driven from the particular sciences, the belief that the notions of good and evil must afford a key to the understanding of the world has sought a refuge in philosophy. But even from this last refuge, if philosophy is not to remain a set of pleasing dreams, this belief must be driven forth. It is a commonplace that happiness is not best achieved by those who seek it directly; and it would seem that the same is true of the good. In thought, at any rate, those who forget good and evil and seek only to know the facts are more likely to achieve good than those who view the world through the distorting medium of their own desires.

We are thus brought back to our seeming paradox, that a philosophy which does not seek to impose upon the world its own conceptions of good and evil is not only more likely to achieve truth, but is also the outcome of a higher ethical standpoint than one which, like evolutionism and most traditional systems, is perpetually appraising the universe and seeking to find in it an embodiment of present ideals. In religion, and in every deeply serious view of the world and of human destiny, there is an element of submission, a realisation of the limits of human power, which is somewhat lacking in the modern world, with its quick material successes and its insolent belief in the boundless possibilities of progress. "He that loveth his life shall lose it"; and there is danger lest, through a too confident love of life, life itself should lose much of what gives it its highest worth. The submission which religion inculcates in action is essentially the same in spirit as that which science teaches in thought; and the ethical neutrality by which its victories have been achieved is the outcome of that submission.

The good which it concerns us to remember is the good which it lies in our power to create—the good in our own lives and in our attitude towards the world. Insistence on belief in an external realisation of the good is a form of self-assertion, which, while it cannot secure the external good which it desires, can seriously impair the inward good which lies within our power, and destroy that reverence towards fact which constitutes both what is valuable in humility and what is fruitful in the scientific temper.

Human beings cannot, of course, wholly transcend human nature; something subjective, if only the interest that determines the direction of our attention, must remain in all our thought. But scientific philosophy comes nearer to objectivity than any other human pursuit, and gives us, therefore, the closest constant and the most intimate relation with the outer world that it is possible to achieve. To the primitive mind, everything is either friendly or hostile; but experience has shown that friendliness and hostility are not the conceptions by which the world is to be understood. Scientific philosophy thus represents, though as yet only in a nascent condition, a higher form of thought than any pre-scientific belief or imagination, and, like every approach to self-transcendence, it brings with it a rich reward in increase of scope and breadth and comprehension. Evolutionism, in spite of its appeals to particular scientific facts, fails to be a truly scientific philosophy because of its slavery to time, its ethical preoccupations, and its predominant interest in our mundane concerns and destiny. A truly scientific philosophy will be more humble, more piecemeal, more arduous, offering less glitter of outward mirage to flatter fallacious hopes, but more indifferent to fate, and more capable of accepting the world without the tyrannous imposition of our human and temporary demands.

----------


## usman.khawar

> Dear Usman
> 
> Unfortunately you are just pasting large chunks of a tome 
> Regards
> M.


 :Smile:  

well i just replied to you to inform that in next chapter you will see n read about Oracle of Delphi as well so dont miss it !

unfortunately its not a blog and i started a thread forum. a mistake that i made a moral request. a thread for bible will be a noble cause my dear M. isnt it?


Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## usman.khawar

*Is there any reliable Data of God? 1/4*

It is claimed that there is no concrete evidence of God, and no matter how you interpret the facts, it is not possible to grant existence to what is only a concept. For centuries the idea of God has taken hold of Man’s senses like an all-encompassing evil spirit. A few courageous souls did attempt to reject God, but with the passage of time their voices dissipated like the passing clouds. 

The ‘worship’ of facts is quite peculiar. Reliance on observation and empirical evidence promotes an approach which only believes in relative and transitory truth. An analysis of some of the scientific realities reveals that the fundamental paradigms and underlying concepts of science do not change as rapidly as observable scientific facts change. Often it appears that the whole of science consists of self-centered ideas which are transformed into reality through the tireless efforts of Mankind. From this perspective, every scientific benefit is the realization of the dreams early Mankind witnessed with half-open eyes huddled around glowing embers and surrounded by a vast and lonely wilderness. Hopes and desires were not fulfilled by science, but by an invisible force which through a piecemeal and accidental manner allowed them to realize their mundane aspirations during a time of weakness and frailty. 

Perhaps this explains why one century differs from the other and why one period of time is also different from another in outward terms. The distinctive style of each age itself became the source of difference between science and philosophy. This is what we wanted and this is how we thought, or we were made to think in this way. We were taught the mannerisms of each age and were made aware of the changes in lifestyles. Mankind has always regarded intellectual inquiry as a personal possession, and for centuries they have disregarded the possibility of a unifying principle which would explain the whole of science and all other concepts and ideas discovered by Man. 

Self-praise is deep rooted in the intellectual faculties of Man. The intoxicating pill of pride has cast caution to the winds. Its influence is far reaching. It is the pleasure of being and the elevation of thought, and it is the source of friction between different ages and people. The greatest minds have never regarded the intellect as a bestowal from God; instead it is seen as Man’s intrinsic possession. He does not want to show gratitude to anyone else for it! To the human mind, feeling obliged towards another is the most extreme form of inferiority. It was God who was the other, so why should humanity believe in Him if it shatters their delusions of grandeur? Why would the Oracle of Delphi inform us of God, when the only thing he acknowledges is his own divinity? The combination of Man’s effort and his ideas led him to develop a notion of self-obsession which excluded the possibility of acknowledging any external favor or bestowal upon him. 

Belief in God throughout the ages has always been constructive, productive and peace promoting for civilization and society. It is the only concept which has never equated with human ignorance and shortcoming. The extremism and stupidity of human ‘civilization’ has always been harmonized by belief in God. It is the thought of God which stands in opposition to injustice and oppression, and it is what makes justice durable and eternal. It is the name of God which has continued to bring refinement to both thought and action, and despite the presence of the most despicable type of atheism and polytheism Mankind has not been able to disregard the notion of God. The philosophy and principles of ethics which exist in the world today have been mediated by God and His religions have flourished because of God. 

Societies based on religion have indeed become embroiled in evil practices, and the pursuit of wealth, power and status has been promoted in the name of religion. However, in all these instances it appears that God has been divorced from religion. The concept of God can never become intermingled with ignorance, injustice, bribery and corruption, homosexuality and moral degeneration. In this age of disaster and calamity, a time of moral bankruptcy and disintegration of thought, faced with the oppression and ignorance of tyrants, the thought of God alone is the refuge of the helpless and the oppressed. 

The data and statistics of God are indeed numerous, but the ‘worshippers’ of facts have refused to recognize them. In the exploration of cause and effect, the creator and creation, the dilemma of acceptance or denial, the thought of God always enters the mind of Man. The existence of the cosmos, the vastness of the galaxies, the expansion of space and time, the endless possibility of stars, and the bewildering distances between them, in the midst of all this the Earth and its inhabitants are weak and helpless. The Earth appears like a speck of dust which has been magnified a million times and is being observed through a telescope by someone. The physical form and stature of Man seems unreal and the whole world appears specious. In the cosmic context, the life of Man seems like a fantasy, a vague thought, a metaphor, a supposition; it is a meaningless life which pretends not to recognise itself. 

To be continued....

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Dear Usman

I await the piece on the Delphic oracles with bated breath.

Bible or Koran? I really do try have an open mind to the beliefs of all men.

Best regards

M.

----------


## usman.khawar

*Is there any reliable Data of God? 2/4*

Yet it is I who must live and then die. There is nothing beyond that in the story of my life and existence. If this is the case then from where have I developed the concepts of society, community and country, the notions of honor and respect, and the idea of eternity and everlasting life? I cannot find an explanation for this. Without the concept of God and the next life, can anybody explain how the fame and honor which I may gain after my death will actually benefit me? Why should I strive for something which has no basis in reality and whose outcome is totally futile; a reward which consists of the praise of people once I have passed away? Is it conceivable that humanity could entertain a more foolish notion than this! 

The tragedy of human thought is that the questions it asks cannot be answered by Man. You do not have to burden yourself with believing in God, but the answers to the questions of life and the universe which the human intellect has tried to give have been a waste of time and nothing more than idle talk. The essence of this argument is this: it is not God but Nature which created the cosmos. Nature, limited by the laws of science, undertakes its creative activity without any thought or feeling. It is Nature, who itself is governed by the Law of Gravity, which has proposed the Theory of Relativity, and has designed the structure of the atom. The brain of Nature has designed the genetic code which forms the basis of life, and is active in organizing the complex world of microorganisms and is responsible for their evolutionary stages of development. It is Nature which wields its authority over life and death. It is the artist which produces miracles of both beauty and ugliness. It displays a vast array of feelings and thought; it is witnessed in the wonderful rainbow of life, in the rose and the tulip, and in the song of the nightingale and turtledove. Nature is pure consciousness. It alone is the accomplisher, the creator and maker. Nature is death, destruction and total annihilation. 

What an injustice then, is the fact that Nature despite having absolute intelligence, faculty of speech and the most sophisticated tools of creation, is itself totally mute and does not speak to us. The argument of the devotees of Nature is clearly ludicrous. Nature is not a ‘being’. It is totally speechless, and cannot even tell us ‘I am Nature, I am the Lord of All, whatever you are it is because of me, I bring together the opposites of life and death, I am the laws of creation and destruction, but the tragedy is that having granted you speech, letters and books, intelligence and communication, and mountains of poetry and eloquence, I myself have become totally mute, and do not have the power to manifest and express myself in anyway, O what a calamity that I am more helpless and weak than my own creation. At the very least I am not God.’ It is at this point that the statistics of God begin to stack up. 

Desire and ambition is perhaps the key distinguishing feature between humans and animals. The spark of animal instinct does not produce dreams of eternity; hunger is a necessity, love for ones offspring and the desire to protect them is a basic instinct. Do animals gaze into space and dream of other universes? Are animals looking at their environment and visualizing mighty skyscrapers? Probably not! There is perhaps, another difference between Man and animal. Just as animal instincts can from time to time find their way into the workings of the human mind, intelligence can also be perceived in animals. However, humans have a very limited understanding of these glimpses of intelligence in animals. I am convinced that if they did, the animal kingdom would have become the victim of human intelligence. 

Still it is claimed that we do not possess any facts and figures for God. An idea is not the same as actual reality. It can take centuries for some ideas to become a reality. How many centuries lie in between the smelting of iron and rockets capable of landing on the moon? Is this the extreme limit of human aspiration? Do we really have a burning desire to find and know God? Do we not want to investigate this concept of God which has been around as long as the human race, and put it under the scrutiny of our empirical research and observations? The irony is that the concept of God has disappeared in the modern age, yet thousands of people are obsessed with spirits, amulets, magic, astrology, tarot cards, palmistry, and numerology and so on. It is evident from this that the desire amongst the human race to acknowledge a force beyond themselves, which gives meaning to their lives is as strong as ever, but this desire has become debased and misdirected.

Has science not become a malignant spirit? There is a gulf of difference between the statistics of construction and destruction. The means of luxury are few but the instruments of bloodshed know no bounds. Who is it who keeps telling us that there is no data and evidence of God? It is true that all the proofs erected by philosophical and literary arguments have been ‘bulldozed’ by science. The helpless believer in God has no recourse but to cling on to blind faith. This type of blind imitation is a grievance and an admission of intellectual weakness. In the face of the scientific onslaught the dejected and intellectually feeble worshippers of God proclaimed their disapproval, and at the same time appeared to be apologetic towards science. To the followers of science they declare: ‘You are right. We have no evidence of God, but what can we do, we are unable to abandon our beliefs. You have not given us God, but you have surely created a level of doubt in our conviction and certainty in God.’ 

This state of blind acceptance of God deserves our pity and is absolutely ludicrous. Fantasy and extremism have become the methods of maintaining allegiance to blind and unquestioned belief. The reaction of religious communities and the coercive response of secular societies have brought both sides into mutual conflict. Sadly the division of God began from within religion. The tolerance and broadness of character which should naturally have been displayed by religion was not to be seen. Every sect and group saw God as their personal and tribal possession. No other nation or tribe had the privilege to show devotion to their God. The division of religion led to the placement of limits on the Absolute Compassion and Power of God, and war was declared against the God of others. 

It is interesting to note that the religion of Islam is unique in its acceptance of the continuation and development of the divine message throughout the ages. It is the only religion which has claimed to be the culmination of the religion of God, and has strongly maintained the utmost of reverence and respect of all other prophets and their religions. Islam did not take issue with the message of other religions but with the accuracy of the facts and data that was being presented as God’s religion. God was aware that all the previous messages that He had revealed had weaknesses in the way they were recorded and passed down to future generations. 

The greatest flaw was that the text and message of God was not verified and transcribed straight away. This meant that they were not repeated in a way that would preserve their authenticity and accuracy amongst a wide-ranging number of people. In fact they were collated and collected after a considerable lapse of time. This made it possible for the nobles and rulers to utilize the religious ‘text’ for their own purposes by misinterpreting or corrupting the meaning of certain passages. Despite this the Quran has referred to these scriptures as God’s holy books and declared the previous prophets as its dearest people. However, the Quran constantly refers to the continuous corruption of these divine books. But why? Suppositional texts and personal reflections have no credibility at all when compared to scientific facts. However, this All-Knowing and All-Aware Being (God) knew how Man would think in the future and how he would act. After all, it was He who had structured actions, situations and events. From the origin of the cosmos until its final outcome, God’s master plan (Lauh-e-Mahfooz) had not overlooked the presence of modern Man. His technological achievements, innovations, philosophy and outlook on life, social and economic lifestyles were all contained within the pages of the Guarded Tablet. 

To be continued..

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Dear Usman

I see nothing on the Delphic Oracles as promised.

Regards

M.

----------


## usman.khawar

> Dear Usman
> 
> I see nothing on the Delphic Oracles as promised.
> 
> Regards
> 
> M.


Dear M.. there is a question regarding oracle of delphi in the begining. i m afraid if u eat some lines while reading fastly  :Smile:  well i m impressed of ur good health if its ur real photo? 

Regards

----------


## usman.khawar

*Is there any reliable Data of God? 3/4*

God knew that the self-praising quality of human intelligence would lead modern Man to dream 
of absolute individual and social liberty. This would compel him to act contrary to universal principles on which human welfare depends. The basis of this deviation lies on his reliance on sensory data and evidence. This approach finds fulfillment in the claim that there is no data and evidence of God and that the concept of God cannot be tested in relation to observable facts and principles of reason. Logical positivists, communist sympathizers and philosophers of doubt were all not willing to expend any energy in scrutinizing this claim. They attempted to solve the question of God by seeing Him as a made up notion upon which the downtrodden in society relied upon as their source of hope. Never did these intellectuals approach the question of God in an objective manner similar to that with which they investigated natural and social phenomenon.

The level of intellectual immaturity which science and scientists have displayed in relation to God is unprecedented. This includes those who regard God as merely an idea, those who totally ignore Him, and those who openly oppose Him. How could the ‘worshippers’ of sensory facts accept the reality of a God who exists, is actively involved in the cosmos, and has absolute authority? Surely they would attempt to find a way of getting rid of Him from all aspects of life. As far as the factual data of God is concerned, nobody has taken the evidence that God Himself has presented (the Quran) as worthy of consideration, nor have they examined or analyzed its claims objectively. 

The statistical data of God did exist. It did not consist of one or two words and phrases. It was not found in traditional myths and folk tales. Nor did it come in the style of classical fictional literature. Instead, it existed in the form of a masterly manuscript which had been completely preserved. Each comma, word and sentence within it was the word of God; every thought was that of God. Whatever it conveyed was a direct inspiration from God. Its style and mode of expression was utterly unique and totally divine. This was the same God who declared that His previous scriptures had become corrupted and no longer had the seal of reliability and credibility. 

How absurd is it then for modern intellectuals to rely upon the data which God Himself has declared as unreliable and use it as a basis for attacking the concept of God! Is it intellectual bigotry which has led the academics of today to repeatedly ignore the text which God has put forward as His proof and evidence? Yet they persist on using those texts, from which He has withdrawn His seal of approval, as incontrovertible evidence. What reason did we have to pursue this flawed approach in relation to God and promote this tragedy of knowledge and understanding? Thinkers such as Bertrand Russell, Wittgenstein, and Karl Marx all fell victim to this way of thinking. These great names of the modern age were accomplices in an intellectual and scientific deceit. It seems that the desires of the age compelled them to intellectual sloth and dishonesty, or perhaps they did not regard the question of God worthy of any importance. If that was the case, their approach was more flawed than using unreliable evidence in relation to God. Perhaps these ‘champions’ of science and philosophy were terrified of discovering the true reality of the cosmos. If not, then they had completely traded their services in exchange of worldly status. 

The Quran is not an abstract concept or a hypothesis which should be easily overlooked by all these intellectuals. It is preserved in the memory of a vast number of people, it adorns the pages of a million books or more, it is used in the courts as the final arbiter of justice and fairness in the lives of many people, and it is found in the homes of over one billion people. This data of God was not easy to miss or overlook. Surely, its status could not be ignored when deciding the most important issue related to human life. 

I should point out that the issue was not, and is not, about obtaining a judgment or opinion from the intellectuals in favor of the Quran. It is about establishing the existence of a Being without whom every step of life is surrounded with confusion and doubt. The Quran is not obliging you to make one decision or another, and nor is God. Every human being is given the opportunity to make a considered choice, information is being offered to the faculties of intelligence and understanding. The confused and doubting mind is being provided with satisfying answers. The tongue of insult is made silent, and arrogance and power are being taught the lesson of humility. The line between Hell and Paradise is clearly drawn. A solution is provided to end the untold suffering of centuries, and the disastrous consequences of not accepting reality are clearly expounded. 

The subject of all the divinely revealed books is the same, and not a single group from the people of the Book (Ahl-e-Kitaab) has ever turned their attention away from its main focus. The topic is God and how we can get to know this Absolute Being. The boundaries of power and ownership are described and answers are given to the fundamental questions about life and death. However, the outward manifestation and legal form of this message has undergone continuous change from the time of Adam (PBUH) until Muhammad (PBUH) to reflect the environmental changes which occurred. The development of the human mind can be compared to that of the child whose intellectual development goes through a period of childhood and finally reaches its maturity in adulthood. 

There was a time when the whole of humanity was at the intellectual level of a child. The intellect was not familiar with the tools of progress. Knowledge and understanding of the world was limited. The people of the time had a scripture appropriate to them. There was a Quran before the Quran we have today. A few pages of this preserved book formed the framework of guidance for these ancient legal systems. Humanity had not yet developed the capacity for sophisticated intellectual thinking. They were therefore instructed in accordance with their level and capacity to absorb reality. Knowledge and reality is based on one simple and vitally important fact which is that: Man cannot act without limits and boundaries on the Earth. He is not born like a wild and uncontrollable bull which thrusts himself here and there with a total disregard for the consequences of his actions. 

All things exist in exact measure and balance. The law of harmony binds together the land and its inhabitants. The means of life and the number of people have all been determined. There is an unbreakable chain of cause and effect which links actions and outcomes. Situations may change and alternate but the underlying causes remain the same. Life is nothing but the choices we make and the actions we undertake. All sacred laws and prophets have reiterated this message throughout the ages. They have cautioned us of the consequences of our choices, warned us of the dangers of egotistical thinking, and have highlighted the diseases of the heart and mind. However, there was no compulsion or force in their methods. Their approach was to point people to the right path but not to drag them along it. Positive actions should be encouraged and negative ones discouraged, but nobody must be compelled by force. The unique feature of the human mind is its ability to choose. It has been given total freedom in exercising this choice in relation to everything. The paths of desire are many but the ability to choose will decide which one to pursue. The meaning of divine compassion is the encouragement and persuasion which supports us in making informed decisions which will impact on our future existence. 


To be continued....

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Dear Usman
Yes thats me, with two of my site nurses & my secretary. A happy little crew! Or perhaps you thought I had three wives?
Regards
M.

----------


## usman.khawar

> Dear Usman
> Yes thats me, with two of my site nurses & my secretary. A happy little crew! Or perhaps you thought I had three wives?
> Regards
> M.


Dear M,

No i thought u have 3 daughters  :Smile:  may b i thought like this coz m gonna have ist . what do u mean by site nurses by the way? 

Regards

----------


## usman.khawar

*Is there any reliable Data of God? 4/4*

The changes in the sacred law throughout the ages did not mean the creation of new religions. The aim was to take into account the changed circumstance, conditions and attitudes, and to provide the necessary preparation and opportunities to lead fulfilling lives. This would alleviate unnecessary hardship and illuminate the milestones on the path to human perfection. The fundamental purpose of every religion has always been the same. It is the recognition of God, an acknowledgement of His governance, and informing us of the consequences of our actions. The purpose of life, reflection and pondering, research and investigation, wisdom and guidance, education and training is summed up by the Quran in one sentence: 

Surely we have shown him the path (of success and failure): Whether he be grateful (by choosing the path of success) or ungrateful (by choosing the path of failure), rests on his will (70:3). 

Man has been endowed with intellect and understanding so that he may choose either to accept or to reject. Religion has no need to plead for your attention. God really does not need us. It is we who are needy of Him. The life of God is not contingent upon the human race. He is not like the ancient priest who lives on the praise and flattery which his followers shower upon him. Man may be confused about his own status, but his misconceptions of God are much greater. Some perceive God as a mighty dictator who is driven by His supremely inflated ego to govern a world of injustice and oppression without any show of mercy. Others regard Him as needy and dependent on their acceptance of Him for which He is much obliged, and they define Him in accordance with the capacity of their own intellects. 

Progress in life cannot be made without first understanding the ultimate purpose of religion and existence. We need to understand whether life is governed by certain principles or a cosmic framework, and to what extent we are free to act as we like. Life without the concept of God perhaps would be similar to the ideas of Western intellectuals today. However, to perceive God in this way is to wander aimlessly both on the intellectual and practical level, without finding any definitive answers. It is astonishing how we can continue to live on Earth without first reaching a conclusion on one of the most important decisions affecting life. How can we possibly regard ourselves as highly intelligent and secure with such a massive gap in our knowledge of the fundamental purpose of life? The argument against God rested on the requirements of data and evidence. It was about understanding and accepting reality. How can we regard this judgment of the modern age as secure, when it is based on evidence which has been rejected by the one against whom we are making the claim? If God has repudiated all previous scriptures and does not present them as His evidence then on what authority can any right thinking and intelligent person use the very same evidence as a basis to reject God? It is impossible to verify the truth of God’s claim without taking account of the text that God has declared as His, and has based the foundation of His claim to reality on it. 

The debate on existence is conducted in a futile manner. How seriously can we take the claim of Man that he has fathomed the ultimate force and intelligence that sustains the cosmos, bearing in mind the very short span of human existence, his partial knowledge and extremely limited experience of the Self, the universe and the cosmos? We have not yet managed to develop a detailed and intricate understanding of all that is on planet Earth, or in a single country, city or street. We have not even reached the limits of our own galaxy and nor have we been able to travel into the far reaches of our solar system. Leaving aside space, we have not yet gained mastery of the diseases which afflict us: we have learnt to limit the effects but do not have the power to change the design or laws of Nature. At the level of society we have been unable to wipe out poverty and hardship, or free people from pain, anger and calamity. We have failed to spread fairness and justice on a global scale with the result that vast numbers of the human population do not have access to basic amenities such as clean water. The developed nations of the world have not yet been able to cope with the devastating social consequences of progress. The human species cannot even protect itself from the destructive effects of tsunamis, earthquakes, volcanoes and flooding. Mankind is not yet free from droughts and hunger. In truth, our data is very limited and our understanding of reality is at a basic level. What right then do we have to pronounce judgment with our partial knowledge on such an expansive universe and of the power which brought it into existence. 

This topic can create wonder and ridicule but we can never claim to have acquired a deep understanding of reality. However, is it really necessary to understand the nature and existence of God or is it enough to gain complete knowledge of that which is present? Is it not true that natural phenomenon and events have encouraged scientific research? Is it not possible for us to direct our research towards the path of certainty? Is it necessary for us to struggle and argue on the nature of God when we already have strong and clear evidence of His presence and influence? In other words, is it important to know about the size and height of God, His appearance, color, from where He came and distinguishing marks, or is it more important to establish whether or not He exists? 

The greatest tragedy of the human mind occurs when it becomes engrossed in a question which it does not have the capacity to answer. A question which is outside the boundaries of its knowledge and especially one to which it has paid no interest nor undertaken any relevant research. Such a question begins to haunt every single human being, and it depends upon the acceptance and denial of the entire cosmos then it is extremely naïve to ignore it. Many thinkers became the victims of this crisis of human intelligence, and although they were aware of it, their knowledge did not go beyond superficial relationships of cause and effect. They knew that behind the external appearances of cause and effect there was a more intricate and complex system at work to which they were prevented from accessing because of their own preoccupations. 

The insight into the nature of cause and effect which God has taught is in the encounter of Moses with Khidr (Surah al-Kahf 18: 60-82), conclusive evidence of the limitations of our superficial intellects and the presence of a deeper dimension of cause and effect. This episode in the wise book (Quran) cannot be the product of an ordinary mind or common intellect. Did Mankind possess any knowledge of this dimension of cause and effect which lies beyond observation before the revelation of the Quran? Of course not. The limitations of scientific knowledge based on sensory data are clearly apparent, but we must acknowledge that it does have its benefits in improving our environment and background. It is out of its depth in relation to deeper reality. The divine proof of God, however, does not require Man to remain in a state of intellectual crisis. It is clear that God, who wants to manifest Himself to the entire human race through the establishing of an irrefutable proof, will not come up with a proof which is only relevant for a specific period in history. Each prophet gave answers to the biggest questions of the day. It is another matter that, throughout history, the denial of God has never been part of Mankind’s thinking. 

To be continued... with very interesting chapter "Perspective on Prophethood"

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Dear Usman
No not daughters, though they are young enough to be so. Congratulations on the new first baby coming. I've got two daughter & 1 grandchild in the UK & in the Philippines; 3 sons, 1 daughter & 7 grandkids. 
On the construction site that I work on in Papua New Guinea we have medical staff, inclusive "site nurses."
Best regards
M.

----------


## usman.khawar

*Perspectives on Prophethood 1/2*

Religion appears to have a short history. The origin of the major religions and prophets known to us today only stretches back to a few thousand years. Three prophets have excessively influenced the course of human history. They are Moses, Jesus and Muhammad (Peace Be upon Them). Yet there are signs that many other individuals received divine inspiration before the advent of the monotheistic faiths. Apart from the handful of recorded prophets, it is impossible to quantify the number of other prophets who have existed. This is especially true if you bear in mind the divine principle that throughout history no nation or tribe was ever destroyed until a messenger had been sent for their guidance. What is more, each messenger spoke the language of his people. A brief glance at history shows that there have been thousands and thousands of tribes and communities each with their own language which no longer exists. This would make the number of prophets in human history to be very high. Every religion on Earth has had individuals who received divine inspiration. 

Even today, within the Non-Abrahamic religions, it is possible to find the names of some personalities that are respected and revered in a manner similar to the prophets. Ramchandra, Krishna, Zarathustra, Plotinus, Tao and Buddha are some of these great names whose approach is enlightened and whose manner resembles the prophets. The distortion of their teachings is also well documented. The unprincipled manner in which King Ashoka (304 BCE – 232 BCE) manipulated the teachings of Buddha is a historical fact. Despite the monotheistic teachings of Manu, Hindu theology was also made to incline towards polytheism and the rejection of One God, evident from the Bhagavad-Gita. It is false to claim that monotheism started with Judaism. To the children of Adam and Noah, the unity of God was not a long forgotten fairytale. The ‘break-up’ of God was motivated by the primitive desires of religious leaders who worshipped status and had a lust for wealth and riches. 

Jewish theology has been the most dominant force against the unity of religion. Its scholars started confining the universal message of God, going to extreme lengths in instilling prejudice and favoritism into His teachings. They were prepared to kill even messengers of God in order to achieve their selfish aims and goals. The misinterpretation of scripture became a common practice. As a nation, the Jewish people became like a parasitic organism feeding on society. In order to protect their interests they shrouded religion in secrecy and manipulated it as a tool to gain power and status. Viewing God as a personal possession, they did not allow religion to go beyond their own ethnic group. They transferred their own habits onto God, and placed limits and boundaries on Him. 

Driven by the need to protect their self-interest, not only did they try to manipulate other tribes and nations, they also tried every trick and subterfuge to sabotage the interests of others. The Jewish people confined the search for God to their tribe and promoted religious hatred. Had they accepted Jesus (who was one of them) as a prophet and viewed Christianity as a continuation of divine inspiration, and had the Christians not turned away from Islam, this would have led to the organic evolution of religion; humanity would not have become divided. Those who base their religion on ethnicity, they insult the message of God and are very unlikely to escape annihilation unless they realize and correct themselves. 

In general, the Jews of ancient times appear as ignorant and bigoted people. The countless miracles performed by Moses are evidence of the fact that only a robust and shocking response could ever mellow their qualities of ignorance, self-obsession and love of money. The calamities inflicted on Pharaoh, the splitting of the Nile, the raising of Mount Sinai, the hardships of the wilderness, internal discord and bloodshed were all forceful measures designed to eradicate their complacency and craving for wealth. But this did not stop them from reverting to their reptilian instincts; even today they have not managed to rehabilitate their primitive dispositions. 

Christianity appears to be a religion of peace, humility and acceptance. In its early periods it also possessed a strong element of bigotry, inherited from Jewish thought. As time passed by, this underlying element became more entrenched, leading it to reject Islam. Religion has been hijacked by its leaders. God could no longer be found in revealed religion. But the search for God did not stop. This was the quest of Salman al-Farsi and Abu Dharr (Companions of the Prophet who decided to search for truth; they didn’t stop themselves at one place and reached at Islam through jewism and Christianity). To the seekers of God, religion is purely a road and pathway not the destination: any religion will not act as an obstacle in the path of finding God. Salman Farsi laid down principles and guidelines of this search. Relying on his road map, the traveler to God did not stop until he reached his destination. Christianity and Judaism had changed the goals of religion. Instead of seeking God they made religion into an institution governed by principles which agreed with their personal ambitions and desires. Knowledge was sacrificed to bigotry. Open-mindedness gave way to shallow thinking. God was pushed out of these religions. The personal rule of the rabbi and priest had begun. It is this that led Salmaan al-Farsi to look for God outside the institutionalized religions of his time. 

Incomplete knowledge can never lead to the destination. Nor does it allow complete self-realization. Islam does not claim that it was or is the first religion. In fact it acknowledges the truth of all religions: regarding them as different stages in the search for the Universal God. It revised the scriptures of the past, removing the redundant and the irrelevant. It re-emphasized the message; and by correcting the facts and figures, it brought back into balance the ‘equations’ of religion. Having done this, it told us plainly and clearly that the Quran was the most accurate narration of the message of all the revealed books. The Quran is now the only reliable source which can offer direction and guidance to the person who wants to discover God or religion. After Muhammad, no prophet has influenced the world in a way that his teachings could be regarded as a religion, followed by a large number of the world population, nor has there has been a book which could be declared as divinely revealed. The story of revelation has reached its conclusion with the Quran. No longer is there a need for miracles. The human race is proud of the progress which science and knowledge has made; humanity has reached the peak of its intellect. Lack of knowledge and understanding is not an excuse for people today. In reality, the deeper understanding of Nature’s hidden laws, ‘miracles’ of research and technology touching every aspect of life, voyages of discovery into space, the mass exploitation of the Earth’s resources, and lifting the veil from ignorance and mystery, have all fuelled the intellectual pride of Man. He has discovered a new dimension of himself, leading him to assert his Godhood. The modern-day Abraham faces a challenge of a different kind. 

To be continued....

----------


## usman.khawar

> Dear Usman
> No not daughters, though they are young enough to be so. Congratulations on the new first baby coming. I've got two daughter & 1 grandchild in the UK & in the Philippines; 3 sons, 1 daughter & 7 grandkids. 
> On the construction site that I work on in Papua New Guinea we have medical staff, inclusive "site nurses."
> Best regards
> M.


Good to have a big family  :Smile:  .. thanks bro..

Regards

----------


## usman.khawar

*Perspectives on Prophethood 2/2*

Early Man made polytheism a habit. He looked for God in everything - and made a God out of everything. Modern Man has abandoned this habit of describing external things as partners of God. Now he wants to become God’s partner himself. Freedom of thought and popular democracy display a dislike for the ethical requirements inspired by God. The idea of God seems like a heavy burden on people’s shoulders, which constantly weighs them down. Error and misunderstanding have become one and the same. Modern Man cannot accept God as anything more than a fairy tale from long ago. Alongside other superstitious and false notions he regards the concept of God as an obstacle in the path of progress. The only difference is that in declaring these other superstitious beliefs as false, modern Man had some justification in the form of evidence. Yet he is prepared to declare the concept of God as false without any serious research. He is happy to accept it as a psychological device that gives comfort in times of crisis, but will not allow it to become part of his theories. 

Does modern Man accept the existence of God? Of course, the answer is no. But is this denial based on sound reasoning or deep understanding? The answer is absolutely not. The whole discussion on the subject of God consists of immature self-centered assertions. Modern Man cannot accept that processes of cause and effect have to be created by some external intelligence. He also cannot allow for the fact that he himself is created; nor does he regard it relevant to explore the purpose of his existence. He allows no room for the possibility that he is accountable for his life and actions. 

This is a bizarre crisis of intelligence. In a vast and expanding universe Man regards this planet and himself as the only form of intelligence that exists. To him the stars, the solar system, life and consciousness on planet Earth are all an accidental event. The honoring of Mankind is an extraordinary but random act of chance: a miraculous event that is unlikely to ever occur again. The astonishing fact is that modern Man believes in the initial ‘miracle’ of creation but cannot permit himself to even imagine an event or a force which made the Earth, all that exists on it, and human societies to be outside the workings of wider cosmic processes of change. Life on Earth is a cosmic anomaly. Looking at the facts of existence, the possibility of such an external force or event is much greater than the wishful thinking of Man. 

The population of the Earth has never been greater than it is today. Within this population it is hard to find a common value shared by all. Religion, like a convenient excuse, seems to be causing divisions between the human races. But religion is not the real cause. The developed nations of the world are becoming anxious about the limited reserves of the Earth’s natural resources. Under the cover of religion and religious bigotry a new form of colonization is under way, driven by selfish ambitions and upheld by force and oppression. Peace and security seem to be a distant dream. The battle to control the supply of resources that are needed for survival, by force if necessary, seems to be advancing without any caution or restraint. The survival of the human race seems to depend on the destruction of each other! The governing instincts of the human species are marching towards one destination. The apocalyptic crisis of death and destruction has entered like a genetic virus into the minds of Mankind. The tragic outcome is crystal clear, yet the intelligence to save humanity from this outcome is absent. Unfortunately the instruments of destruction are now so varied, that the scale of destruction is unimaginable. Towns and cities can be totally wiped out in an instant, with ease. Earlier human civilization was decimated by the Ice Age; today’s human civilization seems to have been sacrificed to the fire of hell. Life is totally insecure. The steps which are being taken to make it safe are changing a spark into a raging fire. Time seems to be slipping away, but we are helpless: having lost our grip on the reins and missed our footing in the stirrup. I recall a verse of the Quran which informs us that God has created the Heavens and the Earth according to a particular design that cannot be altered, and if this is so then God alone can restore the balance.


To be continued with a chapter sharing the modern intellectual methdology of finding God which was used very 1st time in the history by Abraham (Peace be upon Him) " Abraham’s Methodology of Intellectual Enquiry"
As this is weekend so you guys will have 1st of two episode today  :Smile:

----------


## usman.khawar

*Abraham’s Methodology of Intellectual Enquiry 1/2*

The Quran declares Abraham as the ‘Friend of God’. This is a noble title that confers great honor and privilege. But is this friendship a unilateral and arbitrary selection by God? Such a friendship confers immense rank: is it therefore, based purely on the personal preference of God the Absolute? This doesn’t appear to be the case. Abraham was a person who proved the truth of God’s faith in Man. He was the first person in human history who used the gift of the intellect and consciousness that Mankind has been entrusted with, to achieve the ultimate purpose and priority for which we were created. 

Before the age of philosophy and science, much earlier than the philosophers of Greece and Rome, Abraham was undertaking research in line with accepted and universal principles of intellectual thought and inquiry. A type of research that is absent even today. The people of Abraham worshipped the stars. They did not reject God, but accepted many different gods. The family trees of the gods were larger than those of people. In the midst of all this, Abraham was gripped with a determination to understand reality and establish the facts. In a very objective manner he first observed, analyzed and understood the social customs and rituals of worship, employing both deductive and inductive processes of reasoning to arrive at his conclusions. How could he accept as his God an idol carved from stone which he could trample beneath his feet? 

Who or what can be my God? Abraham developed a hypothesis. God cannot wax or wane but must exhibit permanence. If there really does exist a perfect being who has ultimate control of the cosmos, it would not fear disobedience or suffer from decline. Having established his research methodology, Abraham began the process of testing and scrutinizing the gods of his time. He examined the Sun, Moon and the Stars and others like them. He found that they were all dependent on laws of motion and rest, compelled to act in a certain way, and that they disappeared from view at certain times of the day. His conscience could not accept that something dependent could be God. His heart searched for something with total power, a being whose power was divided up between countless statues by his community. 

Day and night he thought about and analyzed his data, trying to find the truth. Eventually he gained a level of insight and certainty that even the fire of Nimrod could not shake his confidence and conviction of the conclusions of his research. God took a liking to Abraham. This was the reason why God had created the human race, so that they might find wisdom and guidance through the use of intelligence and reason; that based on knowledge and insight they might come to recognize God; and that through reflection and remembrance they might seek the closeness of God. Abraham was successful, and his reward was the friendship of God. This friendship has never been restricted. All those who have awakened their consciousness can expect the friendship of God. But the unfair and bigoted individual tries his best to disprove the claim of God’s friendship. No matter how many educational degrees he holds, ignorance is still the main characteristic of the intellectual bigot. 

Nowadays, educational institutions across the world do not permit any possibility of researching the basic and vitally important question of human purpose. This makes me wonder where people endowed with spiritual insight are going to come from. We cannot rely on religious establishments. They produce students obsessed with the formalities of outward conduct but are totally lacking in religious insight. Shaytaan( Satan, Devil) is repeating the same line of attack, entangling Mankind in external issues at the expense of God. Why should God be concerned about reward and sin? These are secondary issues. If the boundaries of human weakness have been laid out in the sacred book, how much of a victory is it for Shaytaan to push people to commit acts of adultery or gambling? What use is it to Shaytaan if a sin creates feelings of regret which lead a person towards sincere repentance and God’s forgiveness? 

It was never Shaytaan’s assertion that he would invite people to acts of sin. His claim was that he would mislead the human race and divert them from their true purpose. He would confuse the priorities dictated by reason and intelligence - turning their focus away from their fundamental purpose. Instead he would lure them towards lesser worldly priorities. His aim was to undermine the trust that God placed in Adam and the human race, that if they arranged their priorities based on reason and insight, and pondered, reflected and observed both themselves and the Cosmos, they would then be able to recognize their Sustainer. Numerically, Shaytaan appears to be very successful. In the midst of a vast and sprawling human population of seven billion the recognition of God is like a long forgotten story. A huge number of laws exist to punish and rehabilitate people for offences relating to the human body. But the crime that most of the human race has grown accustomed to is beyond remedy: perhaps not even Jesus or Mahdi could cure it. It seems that total annihilation, a minor apocalypse, or a sudden calamity is the inevitable outcome for the human race. The attempt to recognize God has itself become a psychological disorder. 


To be continued...

----------


## usman.khawar

*Abraham’s Methodology of Intellectual Enquiry 2/2*

Shaytaan’s(Devil's) web of deception has blocked the flight path of human reasoning, making them forget their purpose. Their memory only takes into account secondary priorities. Forgetfulness has become the disease of spiritual and worldly life. Humanity has forgotten God, and He has forgotten them. The Skies seem deserted, the Earth barren and dry, and the meadows abandoned. Perhaps this is what led T.S. Eliot to describe it as the ‘Wasteland’. But there is still hope that a spark from the dying flame of human intelligence will transform into a raging fire of research and enquiry, a passion that will produce in a world of doom and gloom, another friend of God like Abraham. It will signal the beginning of a period of illumination and freshness on Earth. 

The time of Moses and Jesus was full of miraculous events. The widespread use of magic, sorcery and fortune-telling increased people’s appetites for extraordinary events that defied imagination. On the one hand there where those similar to some people today, who wanted to lay the foundations of a mighty empire with a king who claimed to be God, their aim was to gain control and seek glory. On the other hand there were the dominated and helpless Israelites reduced by slavery to living from hand to mouth. These were the same Israelites who had seen the glory days of Prophetic rule. But now they were forced to witness the dishonoring of their ancestral bloodline. They could find no way of stopping this act of extreme humiliation. There was no hope, not even a slight possibility that could inspire them to rise up against the mighty Egyptians. There was only Moses. It is no wonder then that God had to come to their aid. Because of this an amazing and miraculous event occurred in the history of the world. One man acting alone brought a mighty, ancient empire crashing to the ground. Without the intervention of God, events such as this are rare in history. 

What is fascinating is that it was the sorcerers who accepted the truth of Moses. They understood better than anyone the nature of optical illusions and mind tricks. Because they knew the limits and reality of magic they were able to distinguish between illusion and reality at any level. So when the staff of Moses swallowed up their rope snakes they were compelled to acknowledge the power of God. Their acceptance was such that they sacrificed their lives in exchange for this realization of reality. There has to be some explanation behind the parting of the Nile, and perhaps one day Man may understand what it is. But every event has to be placed in its temporal and spatial context. Many miracles of yesterday have become part of everyday life. The destruction of Pharaoh’s army, the prophecy that his body would be preserved, and the deliverance of Moses’ people became part of Jewish history. Miracles are the best hope of the helpless. The long-term effects of slavery meant that education had no influence on the people of Moses. Lowliness and domination by others led to the Israelites being gripped by feelings of negativity and inferiority. 

History shows us that the intellectual and moral benchmark of the Jewish people dropped to a low level. Deception and deceit, conspiracies and lies wiped out their reliance on higher morals. Having become accustomed to such ways of thinking they committed the murder of their prophets under some pretext or other. This hypocritical mindset led to the ridiculing of God’s laws, the killing of prophets, and the invention of new and twisted arguments. Despite continuous instruction and teaching this mindset could not be aligned with God. They were dropped from the ‘list’ and the selection of lots fell in the favor of the children of Ishmael. The children of Israel had forfeited the right to be ambassadors of God. 

The birth and death of Jesus were both miraculous events. Every moment of his life was a miracle. His mission meant crossing paths with religious bigots who proclaimed their holiness under all circumstances. Extremely hypocritical, rebellious and head strong, arrogant and hungry for glory, full of racial pride, it seems that these people were totally in tune with the mind of Shaytaan. For them there was no room for any sort of spirituality in religion. They manipulated the teachings of the religion of Moses in whatever way they wished to achieve their selfish ends. Religion was a component of worldly power and status. At the same time they adhered strictly to empty knowledge and external rituals. In many ways they surpassed themselves in this. But like the religions of today, their acts of worship promoted only self-interest. The miracles of Jesus in their entirety aimed to show them another aspect of divine submission. Instead of acceptance they chose jealousy and malice that led them to take the lives of prophets. 

For centuries God had overseen the experiences of Mankind. Now He too, instead of expressing surprise and wonder, had ultimately arrived at fully realizing the purpose behind creation. If the point of human life was the recognition of God, then the intellect alone was the only thing that could help in achieving this aim. Man’s intellectual development was to be accomplished. Knowledge was to be perfected. The blessing of prophethood was about to be made complete. Time was running out. Life was no longer to be arranged according to reptilian instincts but in accordance with the standards of the intellect. Thus the prophet Muhammad was sent and God’s mercy was perfected. The ball was now in Man’s court. He became the arbiter. 


To be continued with next chapter "The Secret Potential of Miracles"

----------


## usman.khawar

*The Secret Potential of Miracles*

Miracles are a part of historical reality. Modern Man may come up with explanations regarding these events, but he cannot categorically deny that they occurred. Some miracles were witnessed by thousands of people. However, the ‘intelligent’ man of today is unable to understand the phenomenon of miracles. This is despite the extraordinary experiences of many individuals even today that cannot be explained on the basis of reason alone. At a time when Mankind had not progressed and knowledge and understanding of the world was rudimentary, miracles were used as a proof. For an event to occur that defied all logic and explanation and that appeared to have no direct causal chain, was seen as evidence of a Being who had absolute power and control to act at will in any situation. People of the time felt compelled to accept this external force as the true originator of the miracle. 

In modern times the situation is very different. The mysteries behind the most complex phenomenon are being solved and explained at an alarming rate. It was the case once, less than 200 hundred years ago, that any new discovery would produce fear and bewilderment; and it would take a long time for it to become accepted in the minds of people. Nowadays, innovation has become a passion and an obsession. The advance of science has dampened the attitude of sudden astonishment with each discovery. In fact new discoveries are so common and frequent today that they are part of normal life. Scientific objectivity may have advanced, but the boundaries of the imagination have become more limited. What was once fiction has now become reality, even galactic events appear as footnotes to our technological advances. Is the attitude and self-belief that is born from technological greatness behind the modern rejection of God? 

Nothing escapes the research and scrutiny of the advanced intellect of modern Man - except God. Why is it that God is not researched and investigated in an objective and thorough manner? Is it really the case that He has not left any clues that would allow us to recognize Him? Is the Earth devoid of any signs that would definitively prove His existence or non-existence? What you will find is that the one-eyed intellect of modern Man refuses to explore the other dimension of existence. This is deception, misdirection and deluded self-worship which has made human intelligence blind to the other aspect of reality. It cannot simply be naivety or forgetfulness. It actually looks like a carefully considered conspiracy which prevents humanity from moving towards the question that is perhaps the most important question both in this life and the next, on it depends the future life of millions of years. 

Does it not occur to Man that it is God who has structured the genetic code in the seed, and who has determined the laws and principles of everything: the glimmer of blossom, the scent of flowers, the flow of water-falls, the harmony of the colors of the rainbow? He oversees the growth of the fetus in the mother’s womb. It is God who has evolved the complex and intricate ‘technology’ that enabled the formation of simple cellular life. He structures and places each event along the continuum of space and time, integrating the atoms of space into the dimensions of time. Is it not intellectually justifiable that a force that plays such a fundamental part in the cosmos should not merit even a single question in the curriculum being delivered in our schools? Should students not have a textbook that objectively explores whether God exists in line with intellectual principles of enquiry, and are able to distinguish between actual facts and opinions based on scientific bigotry? Has modern thinking arrived at a definitive conclusion backed by evidence on the existence or non-existence of God? Has it established a scientific law or theory that brings finality to this issue? 

Is it really true that the question of God is a private matter, and that the history of nations and civilizations is totally independent from its influence? Is the concept of God so subjective that it can never be accepted as a universal law? Perhaps God is purely a psychological state induced by the imbalanced temperaments of certain individuals. If these claims have been definitively and scientifically proven, then the absence of God from intellectual discourse is justified. If this is not the case, then why have we given the lowest priority to a question of such magnitude? Why has modern Man deceived himself in such a spectacular manner? The Quran informs us that Satan vowed to God that he would deceive all of Mankind. His claim seems to have now materialized, for he has diverted Mankind’s attention from their ultimate purpose and priority. In the past Satan adulterated the sanctified name of God with the filth of idols and statues. Today, he has achieved an even greater victory. He has made humanity lose all interest in identifying its purpose and destination. He has put them on a path that almost guarantees they will never find the direction towards their ultimate goal. On an individual basis people will always continue to focus on discovering the purpose of their existence, but is it possible for humanity as a collective to redirect its focus on the ultimate priority of existence? History tells us that the human race as a whole has experienced a tragedy that has nothing to do with physical catastrophe and disaster. It is a calamity related to modern Man’s disregard for the purpose of existence and adoption of a world view that will lead to the ultimate annihilation of Mankind. 

To be continued....

----------


## usman.khawar

*The Secret Potential of Miracles 2/2*

The history of human thought has never before witnessed the sudden rate of progress that has occurred over the last hundred years. This has resulted in Mankind developing delusions of grandeur. When a weak and feeble minded man experiences a sudden surge of creativity and brain power he can easily become captive to fantasies of his own majesty and power. For thousands of years the procession of human thought advanced at a slow and steady pace; it managed to produce a handful of achievements and was engrossed with its preoccupation with a limited number of big questions. It was then gripped by intellectual progress and advancement of such intensity that it became captive to a collective delusion of greatness. This tragedy of human thought, which I shall refer to as ‘collective Schizophrenia’, opened up a new wave of human ignorance. The change in circumstances lifted the lid from a Pandora’s Box of mental illnesses. The unprecedented speed of progress led to the production of new technologies, the creation of modern jobs, skills and expertise, and alongside this society began to witness the rise of diseases unheard of before. 

The cure for Schizophrenia is well known. The traditional method was to suspend the patient from the ceiling and force him to take in the vapor of burning chillies. The modern approach, in the recent past, was to give the patient electric shock treatment. Both these methods involve an element of shock and pain. Humanity is becoming weary of such rapid change and advancement. Some people have chosen to withdraw their support for this progress; others are gripped by its fear; and those at its forefront suffer from an absolute crisis of the intellect. The only cure for this disease seems to be a social catastrophe involving intense shock and pain. The whole of the human race will be dangled upside down and made to inhale the fumes of hot chillies! If we are to avert total annihilation and destruction, the only other cure is to return to God. In his psychotic obsession with greatness, modern Man cannot accept a God other than himself. Is this not a quality of Dajjaal? How intelligent and yet how stupid is modern Man! However, not everybody can recognise this distinction between intelligence and insanity. It is only those whose intelligence allows them to see modern progress in the broader context of cosmic existence. Even in these tumultuous times they have found a tower of strength to hold on to, a being that lifts the veil of fear and anxiety, and amidst the collective ‘arthritis’ of society gives the power of movement to those who depend on Him. 

Modern Man insists that there is no evidence of God and not a shred of data exists to even hint at His existence. There is no way we can believe in Him. I sometimes wonder whether God gets annoyed with the flawed logic of these intellectual dwarves. His glory derided and ridiculed by intellects which have traded their integrity for a few scraps. Can there be anyone more forbearing than God? He is the possessor of absolute power and discretion and for centuries He has reprieved those who continue to reject Him. How sublime is He, and how insignificant are we! How many of us have trampled over the sanctity of His Lordship; insults which would have justified Him in seeking vengeance in protection of His honour. Generation after generation of human beings have cast aspersions and accusations on Him based on their limited, short sighted and conceited intellects. All of this did not make God rush to take decisive action against Mankind. Instead He gave them signs and warnings to show them the consequences of their choices: desolate landscapes, abandoned dwellings, dried up wells. None of these were enough to make Mankind return to God. We cannot regard modern Man as naïve and simple. In fact he is not human at all. Imprisoned in the illusions of Satan, he is no more than a confused and bewildered shell that resembles the body of a human being. He has sold his dreams to the Devil, and has bartered the mercy of God for a life of self-doubt and ignorance. 

Is it really the case that there is no concrete evidence and data on God? 

Here I am not referring to the philosophical arguments that have become standard in the debate on the existence or non-existence of God. These debates will continue to occur, but neither party is able to convince the other. This is because those against the existence of God do not have a definitive proof or argument for their rejection and those who are for the existence of God have nothing but assumptions based on logic and reason. The argument presented by one side is refuted by a counter-argument from the opposing view. The intellectual proofs of God’s existence that the philosophers and scholastic theologians laid down have not stood the test of time and now indicate weakness of intelligence. It seems like only yesterday that the Poet and Philosopher Iqbal (d. 1938) presented an intellectual defence of Godhood, which has in a matter of years become subject to fresh rejection and doubt. 

In contrast, personal conviction in God can be based on a variety of reasons. God is found through prayers in times of hardship and distress and His reply becomes a powerful proof of His existence. The occurrence of a tragic event can provide the impetus to follow the path of God. Disaffection with the rat-race of life and the fear of death are both major factors that make people turn to God. The beauty and splendour of the natural world can leave a trace of the Creator of the cosmos in one’s mind. By reflecting and pondering on the Macrocosm and on the Self in a similar manner, some intellectuals have developed ‘theories’ that attempt to prove the existence of a Designer and Creator. However, the truth is that all of this does not constitute definitive and objective proof of God. This is not the type of evidence that a scientist would present in defence of a theory or hypothesis relating to the physical world. In reality these are just personal feelings about God that we are committed to, but have now found tenuous and superficial ‘evidence’ to support them. 

Many personal convictions and beliefs are held on the basis of blind-following and unquestioning acceptance (Taqleed). The human brain just listens to others and prefers not to suffer the inconvenience of verifying the truth for itself. What we believe to be certain largely depends on the group we belong to, those in authority, and social pressure to conform. The scholars of religion may have answers for those who criticise the teachings of their faith, but they cannot provide a convincing reply to the basic question posed by secularism on the existence of God, the basis of all religion. The result of this is that many people have become plagued by doubt. This is not a surprise since the ‘Scholars of doubt’ in fact display some level of intelligence and reason, in contrast to the religious response which is usually defensive, driven by fear and not credible at all. This incapacity of the religious scholars has helped secularism to gain domination over religion at the intellectual level. However, we must ask again: is there really no credible, intellectual and irrefutable proof of God? 


To be continued ...with a chapter "What is the Source of Mankind’s Power? "

----------


## usman.khawar

*What is the Source of Mankind’s Power? 1/2*

In this chapter let us briefly consider some of the fundamental views that are held about human life. There are two main perspectives that deal with life from birth till the moment of death and beyond death to a period of eternal life. According to one view, life is the result of a cosmic accident that happened by chance, and it was only by a fortunate coincidence that the human species was endowed with qualities that make it superior to all other creatures. In particular, the cause of Man’s distinction and excellence over all other life forms is because of his superior intelligence. This world view on life concludes that Mankind is not indebted to any external power for creating this extraordinary and amazing ‘accident’ of life. This is for the simple reason that there is no other force that Man should express gratitude towards. 

He is therefore absolutely free to decide the laws by which to live his life and how to act and behave. His decisions are based on his experiences and are guided by his superior consciousness. He alone is ultimately responsible for the survival or annihilation of the human species. The inevitable fact is that the natural resources of the Earth will not be able to sustain human life forever. However, before this or any other cosmic disaster occurs, the ultimate solution for Mankind would be to transport themselves to another planet or star whose conditions would be able to sustain life. In the event of a cosmic catastrophe that encompasses the entire universe, this amazing life form produced by chance will unfortunately become the victim of a major mass extinction of life. 

As far as ethics is concerned, this philosophy of life regards Mankind to be the ultimate arbiter of morality - liberal and secular democracies hold sacred the belief that the decision of the majority should be respected and honoured. This means that the people of a single nation, or indeed the world, could collectively agree to change and wipe out the ethical framework and rules that due to a ‘lack of knowledge’ have for centuries embroiled human civilization in the quagmire of reward and sin. They could replace this moral code with an ethical system that safeguards wealth and privilege, respects personal freedoms and protects the interests of powerful global forces. This could lead to a scenario where all the countries of the world live in the shadow of a mighty and dominant nation who has the ultimate authority of being the Lord of the Earth; it has the right to demand that all other nations and forces abandon their own perspectives on life and offer total allegiance to it. In return, it will offer them protection and will make arrangements for them to have food and employment. It will also help them to protect themselves from disease. If the nations of the world will not live as its feudal vassals offering payments to this master, then they must at least live as its tax payers.

An alternative outcome of this new ethical system is that the nations of the world are divided into advanced, developing and least developed countries. The result of this is that the advanced nations of the world have the right to impose their moral, social and economic values on all weaker nations: this is the price they have to pay if they want support in developing their countries. Gradually, a hierarchy of nations emerges in which countries that are economically advanced and more 'civilized’ are regarded as superior to others. The opinions and sentiments of individuals, regions and nations who dare to question these superior countries are declared to be the result of bigotry and promptly dismissed. If they still persist then they are branded as enemies of humanity and military action is instigated against them to ensure that world peace and security is not threatened by the rise of such divisive forces. 

Another feature of this ‘modern’ ethical framework is that it recognizes that power and force are ever present on the ground, and therefore it extends total respect to anyone who possesses the qualities of might and influence. It is maintained that a single world government, ruling a global country in which all people live according to a uniform lifestyle will be able to ensure that human society will become a cradle of justice and goodwill, brimming with food and employment. This dream has inspired generations of Mankind and it cannot be realised without military force and a unilaterally imposed rule of law. 

It is assumed that an ethical system that does not include God will empower people to overcome the basic existential realities of life. They will not fall victim to psychological manipulation, brainwashing and ruthless advertising; and nor will they will be subjected to any coercive laws. The uncontrollable and disparate members of the human race will all become indistinguishable from each other, like standardised numbers in a list of data. Without God, Mankind will move to subjugating and controlling the entire universe. The conquest of space will continue and humanity will be in control of an unlimited supply of resources. Means of communication will advance to an unprecedented level. New forms of reproducing and propagating life will be available. Progression and advancement will solely be based on merit and character of individuals. 

The constraints of life and death will be reduced, if not totally annihilated. We will conquer death and ensure that unnecessary births are eradicated from the start. Mankind will press forward, and without any fear will establish colonies in space and this will reduce the over-population predicted on planet Earth. The planets and galaxies produced as a result of the Big Bang are so numerous that every single human being could be allotted their own personal star in space! This New world will be governed by a central representative body with an agreed presidential system. Man will be able to claim that he is the master of the universe. The power and control of the President of the Universe can only be described in terms and attributes that are currently used to refer to Almighty God. 

This vision of humanity’s future is both a dream and a possibility. The basic blueprint of such a vision has been drawn up and some steps have already been taken in this direction. However, God is the biggest threat in the way of realising this dream. God who has existed pre-eternally, created Man, the universe and the rest of Creation from nothingness: He is the one who established the order of life, opened our awareness to the laws that govern the universe, and made both life and death subject to certain principles. He is the one who controls events and occurrences and is the master of the physical, intermediate and spiritual realms. He has proportioned and structured every atom in due measure in accordance with His master plan (Lauh-e-Mahfooz): and he has permitted no-one to meddle or interfere in His governance of the cosmos. 

To be continued....

----------


## usman.khawar

*What is the Source of Mankind’s Power? 2/2*

This is God whose decisions are final. He is above ties of kinship and favoritism. He has the power to shatter the dream of human power and progress at any time. It is He who has determined the extent of the Earth’s duration, the life of Man, and the age of the universe. The presence of God means that Man is not independent and does not have total liberty to act as he pleases. In truth he is utterly helpless and dependent. The human intellect makes it clear that it is God alone who comes between the vision of humanity as self-sufficient, free agents and a view that perceives Mankind to be totally dependent and needy. If Man is to pursue his dream of ultimate power and control, it is necessary to resolve the question of whether God exists. Otherwise all of our predictions, conjectures and calculations based on advanced computer programmes and statistical techniques will have as much meaning and significance as the plans concocted by Don Quixote. 

We need to establish whether there is such a power that, in the blink of an eye, could cause the destruction of human greatness by directing an asteroid on a path of collision with planet Earth. Is there a force that could infect the human mind with a virus that would leave us all crippled in a vegetative state, and at the flicker of an eyelid it could suspend the faculties of the heart and mind, a force that in a fit of anger could transform the advanced Homo Sapiens into Chimpanzees once again? A power that is not bound by events and that does not allow any ‘coincidences’ to occur without its will? He is such an Absolute Ruler that He can wipe out the worlds worst tyrants and dictators by means of a deadly infection or thrombosis. In fact with a simple gesture of His hand of dominance he can transform the realities of the universe into a mirage or an imaginary illusion. Making claims of greatness in the presence of a God who has the power to do all this begins to seem a bit futile. If such a contender to human greatness exists then what course is left open to Mankind? 

There are only two options. 

Mankind can either acknowledge and submit to this force and continue to pursue their dream of greatness and control of the Universe with His blessing; or they can reject Him and wage a futile war that can only lead to hell and the total annihilation of Mankind. However, before this possibility materialises is it not necessary for the human race to focus their minds and establish whether such a threat really does exist? Would it not have been wise for the whole of Mankind to reflect collectively and find an answer to the question of whether human life is the result of a cosmic accident or whether we are the creatures and servants of God? 

We are continuously faced with evidence both within us and outside us those points to the fact that there is an external force that constantly intervenes in the management of the universe. Even if we reject evidence that is handed down by oral tradition and is based on fanciful imaginings, we should still expend as much effort and energy in objectively resolving this issue as we may do in working out a mathematical formula, establishing a scientific fact, or exploring the effects of a new political system. We have to open ourselves up to the possibility that to analyse and explore the existence of God we have to establish certain principles or a framework to guide our research. This will deal with issues such as the type of evidence that can be regarded as conclusive and on the basis of which we can either definitively accept or reject the existence of God. For instance, it is argued that nobody has seen God because of this no-one has been able to give eyewitness evidence of God. Imagine if someone had given an eyewitness account of God: would any of the intellectuals of the human race be willing to accept such a declaration? We could equally regard the testimony of the Messengers of God as evidence, since they were able to acquire a profound understanding of the reality of the cosmos and claimed to have a connection with this reality, and attested to receiving commandments from it. In addition they bore witness to the existence of intermediaries who could be referred to as Angels. We could also regard as evidence the countless miracles that occurred at the hands of different prophets and were witnessed by various nations, and which could only be explained by referring to God. 

However, the issue is that modern Man has expressed his reservations in accepting that human beings can develop any spiritual capacity, or that there can be a communication link between humankind and the reality of the cosmos. They have declared such phenomenon to be the result of a psychological complex within these individuals, and approached the whole subject in the context of psychological factors. They raised questions about the mental health of people who claimed to be Prophets. The result of all this was that the greatest truths and testimonies regarding God were now opens to doubt. 

Will be continued with the 3rd last chapter .. *God: Reason or Blind Faith !!*

----------


## usman.khawar

*God: Reason or Blind Faith? 1/3* 

Not all questions are of equal weight; some are frivolous and others have grave consequences. Then there is the ultimate question on which hinges the happiness of thousands of years without end: What is the purpose of life? What possible value can we assign to this question! Man is not like the Satan of Milton’s ‘Paradise Lost’ who has given up all hope of entering paradise and is content to suffer eternally. He is not willing to take such a big risk and gamble away his future in a fit of drunken madness; nor is he foolish enough to claim that he believes in God and at the same time turns a blind eye to His commands. Man will never willingly declare that He deserves to dwell in hell: by nature he is averse to pain. Yet we are continuously gripped with fear, anxiety and worry. Do you not think that it is incumbent upon us to find a way to put an end to this mental torment? The presence of this question hangs over us like the sword of Damocles and drives away our peace of mind. 

The way to achieve this is simple. Like Abraham we have to establish a methodology that will allow us to test the reality of God and determine whether he exists. God and Man are two distinct entities. Man is a mix of errors and mistakes. These same flaws in the make-up of Man are the reason why he was blessed with the faculties of reason and consciousness. Despite his shortcomings and errors a member of the human race is still to be regarded as a human being. This status cannot be taken away from him regardless of his actions. As humans we all have the potential to sink to the depths of animal depravity or rise to the heights of beauty and divinity: we all pass through these levels and experience the consequences of reward and punishment. You can call those who succumb to the level of beasts and animals any lowly name that you wish, but the fact remains they will still be regarded as human beings. 

While this may be true for humans, the same cannot be said about God. All the attributes of God point to His perfection and infallibility, not a single one casts a shadow of doubt on His right to be God. This doesn’t mean that ‘God’ is a projection of the human mind, a mythical human ideal free from all errors and imperfections, injustice and oppression, tyranny and despotism, miserliness, anger and rage. In other words, a ‘Conceptual God’ whose qualities the human race should aspire to attain. This is not the kind of God that should be the subject of our research. A real God, whoever He may be, will be able to demonstrate that these qualities are an intrinsic part of Him, and that His perfection and sublime nature are not contingent upon anything external to Him. He should possess ultimate wisdom and intelligence, rank and status. He will exercise power with fairness, as He will not be in the debt of anyone, or have any ties of kinship or friendship. He will not be influenced by human wants and needs. He is the Creator, the Absolute, free from all errors and faults. He is there at the end of every road. He is the answer to every question. He is the station of reality. He is the subject of all research. He is the ultimate point of knowledge and wisdom. It is why He is God. 

This is God’s claim. 

Is this an imaginary claim or does it have a basis in reality and observable fact? Can it be proved? If so, how? It has to be said that it is not possible for Man to attribute fault to God. To do this we would have to acquire understanding and insight equal to God’s, and our knowledge would have to encompass every reality and place of the cosmos. In reality only God can know if He has any shortcomings. Our quest to prove or disprove God must therefore rely on observable facts and, according to established scientific practice, must centre on a researchable hypothesis. For instance, Abraham established the hypothesis that ‘God cannot wax or wane’, therefore anything that claims that it is God must not experience decline. 

What we need is a more robust hypothesis that takes into account the intellectual and scientific standards of modern times, a hypothesis that will enable us to put God to the test and establish the truth or falsehood of His claims. More than this it will provide a definitive answer to the question of God’s existence. The hypothesis to test is this: ‘God can never make a mistake’. If we can show a slight possibility of God making a mistake then any being that claims Godhood cannot be called ‘God’. If you think about it, the ultimate question that has haunted Mankind can be solved simply and effectively. All we need to do is to pinpoint one error and God’s claim to Godhood is in tatters! 

Before going further, it is important to note that all the proofs of God’s existence that have been provided by theologians so far have been abstract and particular. They lacked absolute authority, and the possibility of doubt always remained. For instance the cosmological argument states that God was the ‘first cause’ who created the cosmos. The opponents of this claim have argued that ‘Nature’ can be regarded as the Creator and if the design of the universe is attributed to God, it can equally be ascribed to a ‘chance event’. The ‘teleological argument’ points to the complex order and design of the universe as evidence of God. In response some have claimed that the matter of the universe has evolved over time and has become more refined and complex. If the theologians point to the orbits of the planets and stars to show the fine planning that must be behind all this, their opponents simply argue that this system arose from chaos and chance collisions and upheavals led to the natural order we see today. 

All these philosophical arguments cannot definitively prove that God exists. Thus life is the result of the interaction between various gases and acids, and there is a range of forces, such as gravity, that explain the creation of the cosmos. The paradox is that we equally do not have a definitive argument that disproves God! In fact there are many incidents that make us feel the existence of an invisible power or force. There is only one way to get out of this dilemma. If we can find some positively certified data that is ascribed to God. All we have to do then is to scrutinise this data using our hypothesis and with finality lay to rest the ghost of God! 

At first glance all revealed scriptures appear to be the words and data of God. They contain his ordinances and commands. However, not a single scripture has satisfied the complex critique expected by modern standards. The Vedas and the Ancient Upanishads for example display great philosophical insights, but fall short when discussing the creation of the universe and the world. Their teachings are no more than accepted ideas of the educated people in ancient times. In the same way, we find a sublime and unparalleled ethical framework in the Torah, Psalms and the New Testament that hints to their divine origin. But at the same time we find facts that are flawed and have no basis in reality. They leave the suspicion that this book cannot be ascribed to an infallible God. All these scriptures claim divine origin. However, the key question is: has God Himself claimed any of these books as His infallible data?

The answer is a categorical no. 

God is aware of the intellectual confusion and shortcomings that have crept into His scriptures. He knows that large parts have been distorted or have been mixed with limited human ideas. In the Quran He categorically disassociates Himself from these books. He acknowledges that they were His message but points out that they have been corrupted, and the facts of reality have been either wiped out or intentionally substituted. This is the reason why God refuses to be judged on the basis of scriptures that he no longer regards as His true data. The only divine scripture that God makes an explicit claim to is the Quran. Without any doubt or wavering He declares that this is His data. Not only does He attribute every word and letter of this book to Himself, He invites Mankind to verify its contents based on their standards of research and investigation. God goes a step further and declares that the statements of the Quran are for all times and not specific to a historical period. He takes personal responsibility to ensure that it is completely safeguarded from corruption. He lays this book open to be challenged and to be held to account. 

To be continued....

----------


## usman.khawar

*God: Reason or Blind Faith? 2/3* 

One fact that over the centuries supports Gods claim to the Quran to be true is His guarantee that He will protect it. No other book can claim that every letter and sentence within it has been preserved as it was over a period of 15 centuries, not changing even by a dot! Having verified this claim we are obliged to regard the Quran as the word and data of God for the purposes of our research. Every word and claim made within it has to be scrutinized on the basis of intellectual and scientific standards. You may find it astonishing that God Himself invites us to use our intellects to think and reflect and regards blind faith equal to the herd mentality of cattle. Adopting this approach means that there is no need for Man or God to collude with each other. Man is completely free to scrutinize this book without any sense of devotion, loyalty or obligation. He should muster all his intellectual faculties and without fear or favor approach the Quran. The goal of this research is simple: to show that God has made a mistake. He only has to find one mistake to prove that Gods claim is not true and therefore He cannot be God. The chances of not finding a single mistake in such a large book are slim. However, if there really is not a single error in it, then its author must be regarded as infallible, his statements accepted as true, his claims to be real, and that He has the right to be God. 

The Quran is not a book that consists only of commands and prohibitions. It encompasses all aspects of life and discusses social, ethical, historical and scientific realities. Its statements are not presented as conjecture and speculation but as final and definitive facts. However, God does not demand blind acceptance but verification of His claims. Suppose a person has failed to understand the social or ethical laws of God and as a result refuses to submit to His command. God has no objection against such a person since as humans we will only follow something once we have understood and accepted the thought behind it. Our acceptance of Gods commands are contingent upon the state of human knowledge. In some branches of science, such as ethics and sociology, we have only begun to make inroads. In these matters we cannot scrutinize the Qurans claims since our own knowledge has not reached its completion. However, there are other areas of knowledge in which we can claim to have reached some level of finality from a human perspective. There are established and accepted facts that can be used as a benchmark to test the claims of the Quran. 

During our research we must be careful not to let our biases come in the way of understanding the Quran. Prior to our own investigation and discussion of a particular topic we must first establish the basic principles and views that exist around this issue. In other words we must undertake a review related to the research question to fully put into perspective the Qurans claim. The Quran is not the first or the last book in the history of writing. Of course, it is the last revelation of God, but it is not the last in the long catalogue of books that have adorned the bookshelves of Mankind. Many manuscripts predating the Quran have been preserved, and since Mankind began to think and observe, many theories and assertions had began to circulate amongst the collective mind of Man. The philosophers of Greece are famous and renowned to this day. The research and investigation of Roman thinkers and scientists have been preserved. The collective human understanding of the world in the fifteen centuries before the Quran and after the Quran is accessible to us even today. 

Our research methodology should include a detailed and comprehensive analysis of all the human knowledge that existed before the Quran, including early scientific research. This will allow us to verify the claim that the Quran repeats the views and understanding of people in ancient times. The views of the ancients regarding life and the world should be compared with the statements of the Quran relating to the origin of life and the universe. If the statements of the Quran match those of antiquity we can conclude that it is the product of a human mind and not of God. More importantly, we must also bear in mind the scientific advances over the last two centuries that have produced a torrent of discoveries and data never known before to Man. These should also be compared with the Qurans declarations. We must adopt the same principles and methodology when researching the Quran as we do with any object of research in our higher institution of learning. The stakes are high. The danger of not reading the Quran is great, but the consequences of misunderstanding it are even greater. The mistakes of the Quran are Gods mistakes. If this is the case, and we must be absolutely certain that it is, then the human race will be able to rid itself forever from the concept of God, or at the very least the God we worship will be a creation of our mind, like the gods of ancient times. 

There is one other consideration when approaching the Quran. We must make sure that we have the qualifications and capacity to understand it. A primary school child will not be able to grasp a textbook written for a Masters student, let alone claim a right to clarify its meanings. In my view there are at least two intellectual levels by which we can approach the study of the Quran. Both of these fundamental standards are beyond narrow religious teachings. The first is the benchmark that God has set for the Quran. This requires that we have absolute God-like understanding of the Cosmos in order to verify the claims of the Quran. The extent to which we can participate with this standard is limited. The second benchmark is that which God expects from Mankind and the ways in which we can acquire the capacity to understand the Quran. Our main focus will be on this standard. A closer inspection of the book reveals that not only does it requires deep reflection it also demands a high degree of intelligence and learning. Since it deals definitively with a wide range of subjects it is necessary that the person who researches the Quran should also be a final authority in his field with the knowledge and understanding that this necessitates. 

As for those verses that deal with developments in the future, research into these must be postponed until human knowledge advances to a stage that allows it to verify these realities. For instance the Quran talks about realms and dimensions that the human mind has not yet been able to gain access to, such as multiple universes with numerous human populations, the expansiveness of Paradise, the calamities of the day of Judgment, the existence of non-physical beings such as Angels and Jinns and the complete and complex order of the higher regions of the cosmos, the entering and exiting of life and the reality of life after death. It is clear that for Mankind to give an opinion on these realities would be regarded as intellectually premature. 

However, there are many other facts in the Quran which can be analyzed, judged and verified according to modern standards of research and criticism. There is plenty of scope to expect some sort of error or mistake. God discusses the genesis of the universe and the origins of life. He talks in detail of the orbits of heavenly bodies. A detailed description is given of the creation of Man and the formation of life. The movements of mountains are mentioned and that the Earth is being reduced at the edges (plate tectonics). God also refers to the fact that the universe is expanding, and how the birds and clouds remain suspended in air. In fact there are so many facts that at any time you could find a settled scientific view on that topic and compare it with the conclusions of the Quran. This raises a question: whom should we rely on to understand and explain the Quran to us? If the opponents of the Quran are armed with the latest research and education, should we not expect someone who is able to understand the teachings of the Quran without any doubt or wavering in the way that God intended it to be understood, and to provide the required clarifications demanded by the modern age? 

To be continued....!

----------


## usman.khawar

*God: Reason or Blind Faith? 3/3* 

One fact that over the centuries supports God’s claim to the Quran to be true is His guarantee that He will protect it. No other book can claim that every letter and sentence within it has been preserved as it was over a period of 15 centuries, not changing even by a dot! Having verified this claim we are obliged to regard the Quran as the word and data of God for the purposes of our research. Every word and claim made within it has to be scrutinized on the basis of intellectual and scientific standards. You may find it astonishing that God Himself invites us to use our intellects to think and reflect and regards blind faith equal to the herd mentality of cattle. Adopting this approach means that there is no need for Man or God to collude with each other. Man is completely free to scrutinize this book without any sense of devotion, loyalty or obligation. He should muster all his intellectual faculties and without fear or favor approach the Quran. The goal of this research is simple: to show that God has made a mistake. He only has to find one mistake to prove that God’s claim is not true and therefore He cannot be God. The chances of not finding a single mistake in such a large book are slim. However, if there really is not a single error in it, then its author must be regarded as infallible, his statements accepted as true, his claims to be real, and that He has the right to be God. 

The Quran is not a book that consists only of commands and prohibitions. It encompasses all aspects of life and discusses social, ethical, historical and scientific realities. Its statements are not presented as conjecture and speculation but as final and definitive facts. However, God does not demand blind acceptance but verification of His claims. Suppose a person has failed to understand the social or ethical laws of God and as a result refuses to submit to His command. God has no objection against such a person since as humans we will only follow something once we have understood and accepted the thought behind it. Our acceptance of God’s commands are contingent upon the state of human knowledge. In some branches of science, such as ethics and sociology, we have only begun to make inroads. In these matters we cannot scrutinize the Quran’s claims since our own knowledge has not reached its completion. However, there are other areas of knowledge in which we can claim to have reached some level of finality from a human perspective. There are established and accepted facts that can be used as a benchmark to test the claims of the Quran. 

During our research we must be careful not to let our biases come in the way of understanding the Quran. Prior to our own investigation and discussion of a particular topic we must first establish the basic principles and views that exist around this issue. In other words we must undertake a review related to the research question to fully put into perspective the Quran’s claim. The Quran is not the first or the last book in the history of writing. Of course, it is the last revelation of God, but it is not the last in the long catalogue of books that have adorned the bookshelves of Mankind. Many manuscripts predating the Quran have been preserved, and since Mankind began to think and observe, many theories and assertions had began to circulate amongst the collective mind of Man. The philosophers of Greece are famous and renowned to this day. The research and investigation of Roman thinkers and scientists have been preserved. The collective human understanding of the world in the fifteen centuries before the Quran and after the Quran is accessible to us even today. 

Our research methodology should include a detailed and comprehensive analysis of all the human knowledge that existed before the Quran, including early scientific research. This will allow us to verify the claim that the Quran repeats the views and understanding of people in ancient times. The views of the ancients regarding life and the world should be compared with the statements of the Quran relating to the origin of life and the universe. If the statements of the Quran match those of antiquity we can conclude that it is the product of a human mind and not of God. More importantly, we must also bear in mind the scientific advances over the last two centuries that have produced a torrent of discoveries and data never known before to Man. These should also be compared with the Quran’s declarations. We must adopt the same principles and methodology when researching the Quran as we do with any object of research in our higher institution of learning. The stakes are high. The danger of not reading the Quran is great, but the consequences of misunderstanding it are even greater. The mistakes of the Quran are God’s mistakes. If this is the case, and we must be absolutely certain that it is, then the human race will be able to rid itself forever from the concept of God, or at the very least the God we worship will be a creation of our mind, like the gods of ancient times. 

There is one other consideration when approaching the Quran. We must make sure that we have the qualifications and capacity to understand it. A primary school child will not be able to grasp a textbook written for a Masters student, let alone claim a right to clarify its meanings. In my view there are at least two intellectual levels by which we can approach the study of the Quran. Both of these fundamental standards are beyond narrow religious teachings. The first is the benchmark that God has set for the Quran. This requires that we have absolute God-like understanding of the Cosmos in order to verify the claims of the Quran. The extent to which we can participate with this standard is limited. The second benchmark is that which God expects from Mankind and the ways in which we can acquire the capacity to understand the Quran. Our main focus will be on this standard. A closer inspection of the book reveals that not only does it requires deep reflection it also demands a high degree of intelligence and learning. Since it deals definitively with a wide range of subjects it is necessary that the person who researches the Quran should also be a final authority in his field with the knowledge and understanding that this necessitates. 

As for those verses that deal with developments in the future, research into these must be postponed until human knowledge advances to a stage that allows it to verify these realities. For instance the Quran talks about realms and dimensions that the human mind has not yet been able to gain access to, such as multiple universes with numerous human populations, the expansiveness of Paradise, the calamities of the day of Judgment, the existence of non-physical beings such as Angels and Jinns and the complete and complex order of the higher regions of the cosmos, the entering and exiting of life and the reality of life after death. It is clear that for Mankind to give an opinion on these realities would be regarded as intellectually premature. 

However, there are many other facts in the Quran which can be analyzed, judged and verified according to modern standards of research and criticism. There is plenty of scope to expect some sort of error or mistake. God discusses the genesis of the universe and the origins of life. He talks in detail of the orbits of heavenly bodies. A detailed description is given of the creation of Man and the formation of life. The movements of mountains are mentioned and that the Earth is being reduced at the edges (plate tectonics). God also refers to the fact that the universe is expanding, and how the birds and clouds remain suspended in air. In fact there are so many facts that at any time you could find a settled scientific view on that topic and compare it with the conclusions of the Quran. This raises a question: whom should we rely on to understand and explain the Quran to us? If the opponents of the Quran are armed with the latest research and education, should we not expect someone who is able to understand the teachings of the Quran without any doubt or wavering in the way that God intended it to be understood, and to provide the required clarifications demanded by the modern age? 

To be continued....!

----------


## usman.khawar

*Quran: The Key to God 1/3* 2nd last chapter..

To state that the Quran is God’s Speech is an extraordinary claim. It is astounding, especially if you call to mind the full signification of the term ‘God’. We are in fact referring to the reality and source of everything, including the whole cosmos. His vastness let alone His essence cannot be fathomed by the human mind. There are no signs or indications that would allow us to uncover and know Him directly. So when the Quran claims that it is God’s speech - His words, sentences, statements, style of expression, and way of thinking - it is a mighty statement. 

The Quran is the ‘Straight Path’ consisting of God’s injunctions, exhortations and promises. It makes claims relating to the process of creation, states facts, and deals with the origin of the world and the universe. It reminds us of the reality of death and gives us assurances of life after death; the paths to both Heaven and Hell are made plain. It talks about gender and birth and even mentions the role of genes in reproduction. In fact it explains in detail the foetal stages of development prior to birth. The laws of marriage and divorce are clearly set out. The Quran also contains tales of temptations and whisperings, it reminds us of forgotten stories with timeless truths, and it signposts our future and final destination. In short every aspect of the social, economic and cultural aspect of human existence is dealt with in the Quran. God has mentioned everything in His own words, providing us with the advice and guidance we need to live fulfilling lives. 
The Quran deals with a vast range of subjects and issues. Despite this we do not find inconsistency in its style or contradictions in its message. It maintains a secure and confident tone and a refined and elegant style throughout. There is no other book in the world that is completely free from perversions of language or meaning. Its eloquence and clarity is such that with one phrase it conveys what would take volumes. The Lord of the universe has utilized every technique of persuasion and communication; skies of generosity and compassion burst forth as well as warnings of wrath and punishment. Upon reading it you get a feeling that the author of this book has to be God, even if this may not be the case. His kindness is untainted with self-interest and knows no bounds. It is truly divine and you will never find, let alone imagine, anyone as compassionate as Him. His power and authority rise above all. It is impossible to envisage any rival or partner. He is self-sufficient and openly proclaims His independence from everyone and everything. Yet His concern and affection clings to humanity right up to the moment of death; the door of salvation remains open until the very last breath. 

It is an astonishing and wonderful book. The ancient Arab is proud, arrogant and eloquent. He looks down on all others when it comes to mastery over language. But when the Quran gives him the challenge of producing a verse of equal power and expression, he admits defeat. His tribal pride hangs its head in shame. The Quran alone has been blessed with this miracle of language. No other book can claim this. Literary masterpieces are respected because their choice of words and phrases are so masterly that any alternative way of expression cannot be imagined. The language of the Quran is inimitable. No commentary or translation (and there are thousands to choose from) has ever been able to approach the mastery of the Quranic language either in its form or meaning. 

The preservation of the Quran from alterations is unprecedented for any book; not a single dot or a letter has been added or removed since its revelation over fifteen centuries ago. The effect that it has on its readers is also profound. It has the power to change hearts even if it is simply recited. There is no work of prose in the world that can be read with such beauty and impact on its listeners. Quran reciters, despite their sublime voices, are left with a feeling that they have still not done justice to the verses of the Quran. Its preservation is so complete that even the way certain letters should be pronounced is documented. The idea of distorting or modifying its words did not stand a chance. Such protection suggests a power greater than Man. The integrity of the Quran was safeguarded primarily by its followers, but those who rejected it also played a part. If this book contained errors and inconsistencies would Communist Russia have kept quiet? They would have screamed out and proclaimed that the Quran’s integrity is questionable, its message is corrupted, it cannot be relied on. 

You may argue that the fact of preservation is not really a miracle, and nor is it proof of God’s existence. However, you will have to at least admit that there is one claim of the Quran that for fifteen hundred years not a single intellectual has been able to deny – ‘ It is we who have sent down this reminder (Quran) and We will ensure its preservation’. The tears that have flowed from the eyes of its reciters are more than those shed by Mankind for all their calamites and disasters put together. The Quran is preserved in the minds of Mankind with diligence. No other book in the world can boast of being committed to memory the way the book of God can. The world looks in amazement at the sheer love and devotion the Muslims afford to the Quran – a legacy passed on from one generation to another. This is the same Quran that God presents as evidence of His existence. The fact that a thing is not visible to your eye doesn’t mean it does not exist. Many ordinary things cannot be observed by the human eye. We cannot see the air around us; does that mean it does not exist? Is it possible to see the atom with our naked eye? If to observe certain things we need specialist tools and expertise, then to glance at God we need the vision of Muhammad (PBUH). Mankind is unable to reach this level. 

The Quran is also unique in its definition of God and description of His attributes. No other book in the world presents such an accessible and layered understanding of God’s importance, essence and attributes. You will not find a broader or greater concept of God anywhere else. In Judaism God is seen as a tribal chieftain who chooses a specific race of people for special treatment, and the rest of Mankind are excluded from enjoying the cool shade of His compassion. The Christian concept of God is more limited than this. He is more like a family man, seen as the Patriarch of the family. These views of God were not taught by Jesus or Moses. When we read the statements of the Prophets in the Quran it is clear that not a single one had any doubt on Gods sovereignty, greatness and inclusivity. But the minds of their people moved towards misguidance, distortion and corruption of their message. So the idea of God was restricted so much that later social anthropologists would conclude that God was a product of the limited self-interest of individual social groups. This is why God felt a need in the Quran to describe Himself and His attributes to us in his own words, so that people would fulfil their obligations towards Him and not compare His greatness and majesty to anything else. As time went by civilization developed, knowledge and wisdom grew, and new horizons of research and learning were opened up. All this gave us an opportunity to verify God’s claims of Himself and the Cosmos. It is only through knowledge that we can recognize God. The 
Quran states: 
‘It is only those with knowledge that know the best, and they are the ones who are enveloped in God’s cloak of knowledge’ 

Quran is knowledge; and knowledge is Quran. Not only does the Quran invite us to think and reflect but it also identifies those subjects that will enable Man to achieve the best outcomes. Its viewpoint questions our assumptions about life - that it has an independent existence in and of itself, and reminds us that it is fleeting and will come to an end. In the broader context of the Cosmos, the Earth and our Galaxy are like grains of sand kicked up during the course of a long journey. This observation is based on facts. The size and population of the human race continues to grow. It cannot, however, go beyond the capacity that the Earth has to support. The never-ending expansion of the human population cannot continue forever. Human life will inevitably come to an end. There are many assumptions that Man declares with conviction to be eternal truths: yet in the eyes of God they are implausible and incorrect. 

Earth was never meant to be a permanent abode for Mankind. Nor is the human race eternal. The Earth is not a self-sustaining place; its resources are finite and diminishing. Its climate can suddenly change making it uninhabitable. In cosmic terms, the Earth is a unique planet produced as a result of extraordinary conditions. No other planet or star is known to support similar life forms as planet Earth. The conclusions of scientific research into extra terrestrial life appear to be in line with the unique planet theory. How irrational and absurd is it then to believe that the Earth is our permanent home and will last forever in its current state. Perhaps we live in the hope that when the conditions that make life sustainable on Earth no longer exist, we will by then be able to migrate to another part of the universe. However, this would only be for a few hundred people at the most, and not for the billions of humans that currently reside on Earth. No other planet is blessed with the conditions that would allow it to sustain such a large number of people. For the present, inter-galactic migration and space cities are the stuff of science fiction and crazy dreams. Not all dreams come true! How can any intelligent and knowing person deny the fact that the cosmos, world and life are upheld by a conscious and intelligent reality? This being is the author of the Quran and He makes His claim to the cosmos in its verses. The Quran adopts many different styles to impart its message, but it underlines the importance of knowledge when it comes to understanding reality. This is the only benchmark. It is only those with knowledge and insight who are able to recognize the veracity of God’s statements. According to the Quran there is always somebody more knowledgeable than the most learned person we know. The most intelligent and wise person is the one who has the most perfect understanding of the Quran. As Hazrat Ali once remarked ‘I too read the same Quran as you are reading, but the difference is that I have been blessed with unlimited understanding’.

To be continued....

----------


## usman.khawar

*Quran: The Key to God 2/3 2nd last chapter..*

There is no hint of imitation in the Quran. Its tone is firm, authoritative and decisive. Ptolemy, the Greek philosopher, claimed that the Earth is stationary; yet the Quran declares with absolute clarity that the whole universe is in motion and every planet and star is moving in its own orbit. When the prevalent views about the creation of the universe were based on mythologies, the Quran proclaimed clearly that there was only a single atom of matter when the Universe was created which ‘split asunder’ leading to the creation of the Cosmos. As for life on Earth, its origin was water. Centuries before Einstein, the Quran informs us that the universe is expanding. 

Man has always been fascinated with sheer size and magnitude. The glory of the Sun had almost a divine status in the past, and even today, a majestic, dazzling star - the source of life and light. In every age it has been considered worthy of worship and respect. It has not diminished in its glory either now or then. Yet in the words of the Quran, it is no more than a lamp, just like countless other lamps that God has adorned the universe with. The process by which these came into existence may be described as the clashing of stars. Even with our modern instruments we have not been able to understand the far-reaching impact and effect of these collisions at the dawn of time. God describes this matter as rocks. The language is of pre-modern times, but the information that is being imparted is truly modern. The big issues of the end of life and the universe are clearly explained. In the dark curtain of doubt the questions of the present age are studded like pearls but answers are impossible to find. 

The planning and vision of modern Man extends over five, ten or fifty years. These are the limits of our certainty. The planner of the Quran, on the other hand, created a master plan (Lauh-e-Mahfooz) for the universe fifty thousand years before it came into being. He gave the order for the plan to be implemented and let it be. Is it not strange then, to imagine that God, who is fully aware of the origin of life and the universe, and also its end, was not aware of the intelligence and mentality of modern Man? He did not take their advances in knowledge into account as He did not foresee the capacity of His own creation; and nor was he aware of the changes in society and economy that were to occur? If this were the case then there would be no similarity between the established findings of modern science and the Quran. At best the Quran would reflect the common state of knowledge in the early dark ages. This is not the case. According to the Quran Man is a hasty and simple-minded creature who cannot shoulder the weight of his intellectual arrogance and pride. He is weak and cannot cope with the notion of power, let alone power itself. He is also weak as he has been unable to make his mind rule over his base instincts. This self-proclaimed paragon of intelligence and sheer genius overlooked the most basic facts. Having once walked along the lofty peaks of the straight path He is now lost in the depths of doubt and desire. Is it the mark of intelligence to ignore the single most important question of life and death, and to act like a disgruntled child who just refuses to listen because they are upset? In their arrogance and pride the Kings of the East and West declared that they were gods - was Man really the son of Adam? To regard Man as human and merely mortal was seen as a backward step in the advance of the species! The reptilian instinct driven Homo Habilis and Homo Erectus was visible once again. The powerful men became willing captives to the base and primitive instincts that humans share with animals; and they could not escape the consequences of their arrogance and oppression. Pharaoh was destroyed by the waves. 

Today the Pharaohs of Egypt lie in expectation of another tragedy of the Nile to occur. The intellectual Dajjal of America and Europe is in no mood to heed the lessons from the decaying bones of tyrants such as Genghis and Hulagu Khan. Perhaps the God of power and fury has stationed Himself along the path along which human society, in a fit of madness and transgression, is moving. He has taken aim and is ready to launch an attack. What does the future hold for human society - anger and hatred, death and destruction, annihilation and devastation? This is the path that we have chosen. We are only one step away from making our planet flow with rivers of sulphur and molten iron; where the only drink will be a poisonous throat ripping substance, and in the midst of the ruins the only things to grow will be cacti; and mile upon mile of ditches and craters of erupting lava. This will lead to the Day of Judgment. Death will be no more. The cloak of pain (human skin) will be changed again and again but the feeling of pain will be constant. 

Perhaps there are only a few gasps of life that remain. Is it not time that the people of intelligence and wisdom feel the need of the Quran? There is still time to ponder and reflect; just enough time to glance at the data of God contained within the covers of the Quran. We should not reject the call to investigate. Denial should only come after understanding and recognition. Man cannot find solace before he dies except by being certain that all he believed in was on the basis of truth and integrity. When one surveys the state of knowledge before the Quran, one is left with the impression that contradiction and confusion was the lot of Mankind. 

We must acknowledge the ancient world of learning whose intellectuals and sages are to this day hailed as masters. The legacy left by the intellectual maturity of the thinkers of Greece, Egypt and Rome, their love of learning, and their footprints are to this day beacons of guidance. Nobody can claim that they are better than Socrates; and who can deny the deep and piercing intellect of Aristotle and Plato? If on one side we find the brilliant minds of Zeno and Diogenes, on the other are the piercing intellects who, with their questions, are extending the limits of intellectual and transmitted knowledge to soaring heights. This period saw the birth of many new sciences – maths, geometry, philosophy, wisdom. We can even find the early indications of the discipline of sociology in their thought. Plutarch and Cicero of Rome appear like the Russel and Whitehead of today. 

Following the guidance of the ancient scholars later generations were able to acquire increased knowledge, and the caravan of thought was led to the next stage of its journey. Ptolemy’s study of the solar system, despite its flaws, laid the foundations of a new science. The pioneers of thought possess great intelligence. We find such geniuses as Dionysius and Plotinus; and religious philosophers such as Augustine and Aquinas. In ancient India the centers of learning such as Taksila and Ajeen were bustling with scholars and intellectuals. Here we find the literary masters Kalidaas, Chandarbahaan Bhaat alongside the founder of political philosophy and government, the Machiavelli of the ancient world, Pundit Chankiya. The basis of Maharishi and Mahabhkashu culture was on personal purification as well as the acquisition of metaphysical realities. All this led to a complete philosophy of life. The Vedas, Upanishads, Shaastra, Mahabaraat and other Hindu scriptures are full of religious litanies, while at the same time they are replete with masterpieces of literary, scientific and philosophical insights. 

Ancient China also left a unique legacy of knowledge and wisdom. No distinction was made between the philosopher and artisan. The mature and deep intellect contained in the writings of Confucius and Tao cannot fail to impress us. The mass produced minds of our age in comparison are feeble, pathetic and passive. The Chinese were technologically advanced; they invented tools for counting, utilized the wheel, developed the Manjanik (early form of propelled missiles) and experimented with flight; they possessed iron filters, metal armour, watches and pens; they also had printing presses, gunpowder; and they were aware of chemical poisoning. The ancient world is full of technological feats of mastery. The dam of ‘Ma’aarib’ built by the people of Sabaa is from before the time of the Quran; the pyramids of Egypt to this day are a testament to the engineering and building expertise of the ancient Egyptians. Craftsmanship and learning reached great heights. Admittedly, the advance of scientific knowledge and understanding of the world was a bit weak. Then again, perhaps this was to allow future Man to have an equal share in the realm of construction and destruction. 

This brief survey of the ancient world shows that the Quran did not appear in a vacuum of knowledge and thinking. The human mind was as sharp then as it is now. There were democracies and absolutist monarchies. The type and quality of knowledge has changed, as too have our tools of destruction and annihilation on a mass scale. However, there is no evidence to claim that the period before the Quran was an age when human thought was primitive and undeveloped. How then could the Quran not be influenced or informed by the accepted knowledge of its time? Surely its views on creation and scientific knowledge must be in line with the prevalent beliefs of that age. At the same time how can the Quran, a book written over a thousand years ago, not be affected by the inevitable gaps (uncertainties) in human knowledge over the ages? And finally how can it be in line with modern advances in scientific knowledge. Did the Quran not borrow ideas from the ancient wisdom and learning about the world? 

To be continued...!

----------


## usman.khawar

*Quran: The Key to God 3/3* 

The Quran inherited the same ancient societies that were passed down from one generation to another. Along with this will have come the wisdom and knowledge of that time linked with a particular way and philosophy of life. Can the Quran be accused of plagiarism? Does it, like the Greeks and Romans, adopt a vague and conjectural approach when discussing the reality of phenomena? Are its views on important and fundamental issues based on a list of assumptions, and does it rely on speculation and guesswork to determine the purpose of life? Is the Prophet of the Quran a sophist who finds a certain pleasure in his own intellectual speculations, such as Plato and Aristotle, and this is what drives him to think? 

Man has sunk to unprecedented depths. All around us we see arrogance and hubris, pomp and glory, power and might. The standards of government and control are not based on justice but on exploitation. The son of Adam refuses to acknowledge the humanity of his own brethren. Mankind is divided into ranks. Hatred has seeped into the minds of men; so much so that different religious and cultural traditions are not tolerated. The culture of politics is like that of a pack of wolves who find any excuse to attack defenseless prey. This is a world where the weak are devoured by the strong; and the backlash provokes fear. Extremism has risen like a fully fledged philosophy of life: an unprecedented development in the history of ideas. ‘Let them suffer’ is the motto of both the oppressor and oppressed. The vicious cycle of suffering has no end. Killing and bloodshed is answered by death and destruction. Where the perpetrator has superiority in arms and numbers, the victim has his rage and anger, self-sacrifice and the choice of time and location of an attack. There does not seem to be an end in sight for this war on terror. No civilized society can tolerate the constant threat of terrorism. How can you live a life in peace and tranquility when the sword of unknown tragedies dangles in front of your eyes? 

Our politicians are weak and pander to public opinion – not a single one has demonstrated profound judgment or proposed a middle way between conflicting interests. The tragic consequences of reprisals and counter-reprisals have not been blocked by any political leader in the world. At such a critical point in the history of Mankind our leaders display sheer arrogance that they cannot distinguish between black and white, right and wrong. These diseased minds are incapable of protecting the future survival of the human race. The institution of the United Nations has become laughably ineffective. The nations of the world appear helpless in achieving their most basic goals through the UN. This organization serves the interest of the rich nations and is dependent on them for survival. It is being led by people who lack basic human values and are therefore unable to play an impartial and effective role. 

The representatives of the most powerful nations on earth, from time to time, pass a handful of resolutions in an attempt to prove their humanity. They lack genuineness and their acts of hypocrisy aim to encourage weaker nations to be patient and accept their domination by the powerful. The powerful nations no longer believe in the equality of Mankind. Instead they put their trust in brute force to create divisions amongst the people of the world - a policy of divide and rule that was devised thousands of years earlier by the Priests of Hinduism. But now the whole world is being sucked into this caste system and is being sub-divided into untouchables, Shudras (labourers), Viashyas (Merchants), Kathris (Rulers) and Brahmins (nobility). The less developed nations of the world have no right to become equal citizens of the advanced nations. Their lives, sustenance and growth depend on the handouts distributed by the wealthy nations out of their generosity and kindness. Under the pretext of counter-terrorism, the civilized nations are amassing more powerful and deadly weapons of mass destruction. But the unremitting and horrific counter response from the terrorists have put into doubt their dreams and plans. The tragedy of 9/11 was like a stone cast at the greenhouse of the ‘powerful’. One single stone was enough to unnerve and unleash a wave of panic in the heart of the mighty! 

The social tragedy is far worse. The values that drive the powerful (greed, jealousy, fear, blind acceptance of their will, unjust distribution of resources) are dragging the human species down to the evolutionary status of the chimpanzee. This backward mentality has left a deep rift in the ethical dealings of human-kind. In the name of human freedom homosexuality and lesbianism are practiced: the responsibilities of family life are neglected. There has been a total breakdown of the family unit. This has led to a massive increase in children who have no idea of who their mother or father is: we are producing individuals who have no bonds or links with society. Each person is busy drinking the poison of individualism. This is a recipe for transforming human society into a rotten and decaying mess. If this ethical crisis continues unchecked the next step could well be the total separation of the male and female species. A society where men and women exist independently, heading for direct collision. There will be no need for men and the only function they will have will be to ensure that womankind can continue to grow the human species, like the Queen Bee who exploits the male drone to fertilize her eggs followed by the instant death of the drone! 

The systems of Nature are fixed. But God Himself has allowed Mankind to interfere with the workings of Nature until the appointed time. This is His decree. The clock of destiny is ticking towards the final countdown. The piercing mind can feel and hear its strokes. You don’t need any special fifth sense to hear its chimes. Nor do you have to undergo rigorous spiritual retreats or undertake strict Yoga exercises. The study of the wise book, the Quran, is all you need. If you require further clarification then the Hadith of the Prophet (PBUH) will give you this. Together they contain all the signs of the end of time - ninety nine percent of these have already materialized. Yet we have hoped that things will change. Our hope does not rest with political leaders: but with the One who is in absolute control of the Cosmos. He who has made compassion his motto and made it dominates all of His other attributes. It is He who has made room on the plane of time and space for the preservation of the human species. But O Man! O Muslim! Where is your Quran? 
The Quran delineates the principles of knowledge. The speech of God is the highest source of knowledge and wisdom. The issue is not whether you believe or know this. Whoever wants to access the Quran must have an understanding of the nature of the data he is investigating. The Quran is not the opinion of an armchair philosopher or writer. It is not the knowledge of someone trying to unravel the meaning of events and phenomenon but of one who is their creator. Neither is it the product of a tortured mind who responds to its suffering and problems by adopting a particular thought and methodology to cope. 
It is possible that some intellectual may object to God’s justice; or find that his aesthetic taste is not similar to God’s; or regard His ethical laws as extreme; or claim that they undermine human dignity and respect; or complain about slavery; or criticize the rules of marriage. Whatever it may be, such a person has not acquired the quality of patience and resilience (Sabr). This principle underlies the Quran’s approach to knowledge. We are quick to judge and condemn – we do not want to challenge our preconceived ideas and prejudices. The option of Sabr requires painstaking study, labor and an objective mind. We opt for the easy option of rejection without reflection. As the Quran states: 

*How can you have patience about things the knowledge of which you comprehend not (18:68)* 
The vast distance of time and space that separates the critics from the book of God is a major obstacle that has to be overcome first. No human being can ever claim to be free from the influence and constraints of the era and land in which he dwells. Even if he lives to be a hundred years he cannot acquire the knowledge that will be discovered centuries later. Such a person is not the creator of the Heavens and the Earth and nor is he able to perceive reality from the perspective of one who has created these realities. All thinkers observe events and phenomenon from the perspective of their time: they are the products of their age. This short-sightedness is the basis of intellectual misunderstanding and difference. How can someone who is intoxicated with his own intellectual supremacy and is unable to resolve his inferiority/superiority complex ever find the Quran suitable or agreeable? 

If the system of requital of human beings is based on limiting our freedom to indulge all our passions, and reward and punishment is linked to the choices we make, then the human race cannot unilaterally withdraw from the workings of these laws just because they do not agree with its outlook. We are bound to them in the same way as we are to the laws of physics. If in this day and age you claim to free yourself from compliance and servitude, you will find that God really has no objection to this. It is God’s grace that has given you the opportunity to think all your good thoughts. But God does not allow the personal reflections of individual thinkers to have universal sanction. Intellectuals comprise a small percentage of the human population: should God abdicate the guidance of the whole of Mankind to their whims and fancies? 

If in relation to marriage God has allowed men to have more than one wife, you will find that it is only a small fraction of presumptuous women who feel the need to oppose this. These cultured, intellectual and working women are a mere insignificant statistic from the three billion women that live on Planet Earth. They seem to believe that the Quran was revealed for them alone, and it does not have to take into account all the other women living in all other periods of time and their issues both past and present. It is only God who can have the knowledge of all times and ages and a universal perspective. Our views are self-centered, localized and limited. The Quran also states another reason why God’s statements should take precedence:

*It may be that you dislike a thing while it is good for you, and it may be that you like a thing whilst it is bad for you. Allah knows and you know not (2:216)* 

Can we accept that another human being or creature can be God? He has more complete and perfect knowledge than us. This verse is sufficient as an explanation of the constraints placed on our free will. The meaning of events, whether positive or negative, cannot be determined until it has run its course and the final outcome is visible. This is beyond human capacity and knowledge. 

Man has not yet fully understood the workings of the human mind. Do we really know who it is that thinks? Has science been able to identify the origin of thought: is it really generated by us, or are our thoughts travelers from alien worlds who temporarily reside in our minds? Like Angels or Demons they cast their ideas, which produce certain states within us, and are responsible for our choices. Can the mind be cardiographed like the heart to show ‘vessels’ that carry thoughts and ideas to the brain? All that Man has is the capacity to understand these and put these feelings and hunches into words leading to action. I am convinced that in times to come Man will have evidence to prove what God has stated in a few simple words: 

*And you desire not a thing except that Allah, the Lord of the worlds desires it (81:29)* 
Our wills are subject to His will. It is He who has permitted us this free will and we exercise it within the constraints he has placed. 

The world of the human mind is in need of further exploration. Its vastness is linked to the mutual connections that it makes. Our desire to investigate this microcosm is inversely proportional to the huge interest we show in researching the Macrocosm. Do we imagine that we will one day exhaust our research of the universe and then we will have time to explore the mind? Do we have this time? Has any other human civilization in the past managed to achieve all of its scientific, literary and social plans and had time left to understand itself and its role? This time Man seems more optimistic: his technology is sophisticated and his thinking is precise. But the causes which led to the destruction of former civilizations can still be found today. With great regret it has to be said that the civilized and cultured man of today has a lower ethical standard than past nations. He is also more inclined to support forces of destruction. Modern Man may be far superior in terms of science and empirical research than earlier civilizations, but at the same time at the social, cultural and ethical level he has adopted a course that could result in a major catastrophe at any time. He is far inferior in terms of justice, morality, upright character, mutual care, compassion and enterprise. 

To be continued...for the last chapter...

----------


## usman.khawar

*Quran: Humanity’s Only Hope 1/4* *Last chapter*

The inherent limit of human understanding is the greatest obstacle in understanding the Quran. The All-knowing author of the Quran informs us of the realities of the physical and metaphysical realms. Faced with this, the reader of the Quran, despite his vast learning and intelligence, feels intellectually powerless and out of his depth. All of our knowledge is limited to what we acquire during some stage of our short lives through painstaking labor. Even then, the sum total of this knowledge is confined to a branch or aspect of all human learning. In modern times knowledge has shrunk even more; specializations in one’s own field have resulted in the loss of scholars who have a universal knowledge base. The sheer explosion of human learning in the last century perhaps makes it impossible for a single human being to combine all knowledge in one mind. To fully comprehend the Quran we must pool together the research undertaken by all branches of science. 

The outcomes of knowledge can only be fully appreciated if all those who have struggled and toiled utilize the fruits of their labor for the benefit and welfare of the whole of humanity. However, knowledge in the hands of the advanced nations has become a means of reinforcing their superiority. The weaker nations of the world are prevented from acquiring this learning to ensure that they are never in a position to challenge the powerful nations. It is true that various countries in the world participate in researching some branches of science, but the majority of extremely intelligent human beings are not entitled to enter the higher learning that gives honor, status and seeks to understand the universe through deploying sophisticated technological means. 

Why do Western scholars not recognize the value and importance of the Quran in the way that Muslims do? The reason for this is absolutely plain. The quest for God, to include Him in your own life and that of the Cosmos, acknowledging His power and dominion is not seen as a priority of the Human Race. They are shying away from making the most vital decision, and make no attempt to find out how the conditions of Earth were made adaptable for human dwelling. For argument's sake let us accept that all this could have been the result of random events; the tragedy is that no branch of learning or research has taken this question seriously or objectively critiqued the alternative views on this. At times these views are mocked, ridiculed and dismissed because those who hold them are seen as backward and intellectually inferior. 

The truths of religion are not judged on their own merits but on the abject conditions of those who believe in it. In modern times, Judaism and Christianity struggle to produce followers who live up to their noble teachings. But this does not undermine the moral ideals of these religions. In the same way Islam too is devoid of individuals possessing depth of intelligence and character who are able to absorb the sublime intellectual values of Islam and at the same time are characterized with sincere devotion to God. As individuals and as a society we are removed from grasping the true benchmarks of religion in general, and Islam in particular. Shallow thinking, ignorance and blind following of Mullahs who have cheapened religious ideas, have transformed Islam from a religion rooted in intellect and wisdom to a religion of empty rituals performed mechanically. Islam today is riddled with attitudes more commonly associated with cults and secret societies. The dominant religious traditions regard education as a means to personal status and a tool to spread sectarian bigotry. By setting up narrow-minded and partisan educational institutions they are transforming sincere Muslims into emblems of fear and terror, wrenching compassion for humanity and noble character traits from their hearts. 

The Quran does not permit such extreme hatred and blind aggression. It exhorts us to exercise extreme caution even when fighting for God. The rules of military Jihad are firmly rooted in moderation and respect for humanity. It deplores and strictly opposes the manipulation of these rules to justify the indiscriminate killing of humanity outside the rule of law. Islam cannot be categorized under the popular slogans of our times. It is beyond modernity and tradition, conservatism and progressive liberalism. The foundation of Islam is the Quran. In every age this book has been the classic of its time, providing authority and certainty. Although objects and means change with time, human nature remains constant. The human being of today is not that different from his ancient counterpart in terms of ethical values and ideals. He is not modern in this. During all ages Man has been modern; or to put it in another way, he is as old as he was in ancient times in relation to his humanity. 
Sadly, the direction of knowledge diverted away from refinement of the Self. Despite gaining mastery over objects, we have been unable to create a standard for the improvement of our base habits and character traits. We failed to establish institutions (with the exception of the Sufis) which would allow us to change the make-up of the darker side of the human self. Science proved helpless in curtailing our uncontrollable appetites and gluttonous passions. Nobody has discovered a cure for selfishness. The outcome in human terms has been disastrous; greed and the lust for power and fame have gone beyond any reckoning. The concept of self-awareness disappeared and was replaced by the fire of self-interest whose flames raged far and wide. The standards required to enter paradise were gradually lowered, yet those who yearned for it vanished. In contrast, the clamor and rush to enter the ranks of Hell is remarkable! In the words of the Prophet there are only two camps to choose from: Iman or Kufr, belief or disbelief. 

The situation in the Muslim world is that although there is no outright rejection of faith, there is a huge gulf between belief and practice. Hypocrisy is the tool and path leading to Kufr. The religion of Islam has been damaged by this. So when the question of guidance of humanity arises it is rare that the name of Islam is mentioned. Real men of God are few but the cheerleaders of Mullahism are many; shallow men prostrating to God are in abundance but where are the worshippers infused with sincerity towards God? Men with well groomed features, flowing beards, elegant turbans, who worship greed and wealth are plenty. The Quran has been reduced to chants and litanies recited in memorial services for the dead. Its understanding has become captive to the machinations of the destructive Self. Mullahs are mushrooming in profusion, but ordinary people are still thirsting for spiritual fulfillment. The world of Islam is bewitched. The magical minds of the wizards of the West produced false gods of modernity which captivated the imagination of the Muslims. In the name of innovation and modernization the Samiri (sorcerer who led the Israelites astray by carving the golden calf) of the present age has created new citadels that cannot be breached by ordinary minds. There is nothing that can break this spell, except the Quran. 

The Quran is the genuine magical tablet of the universe, the only book that provides all the answers. Without it, you cannot sustain any theory, idea or conclusion that seeks to provide a comprehensive and unified explanation of reality. The paths of philosophy and science ultimately hit a brick wall. In the imagery of the Quran this caravan of superficial knowledge, despite thousands of explanations and interpretations, is like a group of travellers on a ramshackle ship in the midst of a raging sea and violent storm. Holding onto a broken rudder they drift along through torrential rain, lightning and thunder. The momentary flash of lightning provides them with a glimpse of their surroundings, and seconds later they are plunged back into the depths of darkness. 

To be continued...

----------


## usman.khawar

*Quran: Humanity’s Only Hope 2/4 Last chapter*

All theories are incomplete and are unable to provide a universal explanation of everything. The Quran alone offers a ‘Theory of Everything’. The highest authority in all matters must be accorded to God. The attention of existent things needs to be turned to the One who has Absolute Existence. Rise and fall, profit and loss, past, present and future, ideas and imaginings, ignorance and awareness, Heaven and Earth, self and cosmos, fear and depression, anxiety and worry, complacency and urgency, business and art, good and evil, illumination and darkness; in fact every issue or question of the world and the cosmos gains clarity and meaning through Him. The dialectics of debate rarely lead to complete understanding; nor do the investigations of philosophy quench Humankind’s thirst for certainty. All metaphysical reality is reduced to abstract concepts fuelled by conjecture. Understanding ultimate reality unaided is beyond the intellectual apparatus of Man. 

The Quran instils certainty about the Real Creator - an understanding which is free from speculation and doubt. The great project of Life on Earth becomes a meaningless and futile Endeavour if we ignore the fundamental reality of this Force (God) which animates the whole of existence. It is like a man who has lost the use of his mind and lives out his life without any purpose or recollection of who he is and what he was supposed to be doing. No greatness or honour can be conferred to a person who has lost the use of his higher faculties. Any attempt to refer to such an individual with accolades of glory is nothing but empty words. In the same way, all sublime thoughts and goals acquire meaning, and thus honor, when they are connected with God. Without Him they are like glorious flowers in full bloom growing in the desert with nobody to admire or appreciate their beauty. Eventually they wither away and crumble into dust, as though they had never existed! 

The situation of Man is somewhat similar. He grows and blossoms in all his glory and then, in a single instance he ceases to exist. I sometimes wonder about the mindset of Man and what drives him to compete for celebrity and status when at the back of his mind he knows that it will all go up in a puff of smoke. Caught in the vortex of mutual appreciation and flattery, what is it that Man values as he gets ready to breathe his last? I don’t know for certain, but I can say with complete conviction that the grandeur and fame showered upon the corpse after death brings no real benefit to it. Life is pointless without reference to a higher power (God). We cannot change the inevitable outcome of death even if we were to bring together the collective intelligence and resources of the entire species. The flicker of death forever casts its shadow on life. Throughout life, evil appears to be the selection of the aggressor whilst good seems to be the choice of the faint-hearted, even though they both culminate at the same point – death. Despite this, grasping the good holds more appeal and promise than indulging in evil. 

It is difficult to state the pre-requisite knowledge needed to understand the Quran. However, we must be careful not to obstruct anyone, whatever their background or level of intelligence, from reading the Quran. The nature of the Quran is that it gradually descends and ‘reveals’ itself to its readers in direct proportion to their purity of intention and capacity to receive. One of the most important characteristics of a great scholar is that he judges people according to their intellectual capacities. He does not expect those of limited experience and intelligence to respond intellectually and nor does he hope to receive an ignorant response from the learned. Consequently he pitches his message in line with the intellectual capacity and experience of his listeners. God is the Knower of the Unseen and the Visible realms of reality (Alim-ul-Ghaib wa-Shahada). He understands the outward and the inner aspects of Mankind, and is intimately aware of the levels of understanding and experience of every single human being. 

All those who approach the Quran benefit from it. The All-Wise Creator has placed within His book something for everybody. There are many who are only able to phonetically recite the words of the Quran and have no understanding of the meanings contained within it. Such people benefit immensely from simply reciting the words of the Holy Book and will experience a wonderful sense of serenity. Those who merely want to focus on improving their outward actions and their lifestyle will find that the Quran has provided them with a framework to achieve this aim. Beyond this there are some who seek a broad and general understanding; such people will find the Quran to be the greatest guide to wisdom and guidance compared to any other book. For intellectuals and scholars, the Quran is an abundant resource which informs their research and investigations. As a result of their diligent study, God opens up for them specific meanings in the Quran. Besides all these groups of people there are a few who approach the Quran purely to know God and seek His good will and pleasure at all times. Their study of the Book opens up to them channels of inspiration from God. 


To be continued...

----------


## usman.khawar

*Quran: Humanity’s Only Hope 3/4 Last chapter*

The Quran raises the level of human understanding and insight to an unprecedented degree. It provides solace for the seekers through its sublime conception of the divine. First and foremost it is the Book of Knowledge. It places an extraordinary emphasis on knowledge to the extent that it exhorts the noblest of beings, stationed in the most sublime rank of Prophethood, Muhammad (PBUH) to beseech God and declare: ‘My Lord increase me in knowledge’. 

*And say, "O My Lord! advance me In knowledge (20:114)* 

It praises those who question and reflect, proclaiming that they are the ones chosen by theQuran. Equally it reviles those who follow faith blindly, dogmatically and without thinking. God declares in the Wise Book 

*For the worst of beasts (people) In the sight of Allah are the deaf and the dumb,- those who do not use their intellects (8:22)* 

These are the people who deliberately suspend their faculties of reason and intellect. They approach the speech of God in a feeble-minded manner characterized by blind imitation which paralyses their minds. This is the state of the vast majority of educated Muslims. The Quran is a focal point for their devotion but not of their reflection and study. Contemporary Muslim scientists, philosophers and scholars harbor a secret fear that if they were to apply the same rigorous standard of research required of other fields to the Quran, it would not be able to withstand such a critique. The intellectual arrogance of this claim is staggering. They are not prepared to give the Quran a fair chance, or even test their assumption of deficit in the Quran. They proceed straight to judgment! There are some intellectuals who feel they are doing a favor to God by reading His book and giving it their consideration. In their minds they believe that they are making a huge sacrifice by aligning themselves with God and the Quran. In the Indian Subcontinent, religious scholars who claim to be intellectuals have cast themselves as self-sacrificing martyrs to whom God should be grateful for defending His Book. The study of the Quran did not lead them to uncover the limits of their knowledge but instead it drove them to make outrageous claims of superiority: that they were the revivers of religion (Mujadid) and the Pole which upholds it (Qutb). The last few decades have rarely produced a scholar of the Quran who did not display a wish to lay the foundations of a personal Islamic empire or who did not create vast organizations in the name of the Quran or Mysticism (Tasawwuf) centred on himself. It appears that the poison of pseudo scholarship seeped into their blood stream and an insane obsession to seek personal greatness by exploiting religion enveloped their outlooks. 

A psychological analysis of the minds of these scholars clearly reveals that they have strayed far from the path of balance. Instead of instilling the majesty of the Quran, they focused on establishing their personal authority in the minds and hearts of their followers. The Islamic movements that have arisen over the last century have all claimed that the Quran is the basis of their ideologies. However, after a short while the insane desire to single-handedly bring about a revolution, whose focal point is the personality of the founder himself, overshadows everything else. The desperate situation of many Muslim countries has made it easy for ego-driven scholars to offer quick fix solutions and promises of glory to the masses who verge on the brink of despair. The belief that the Mehdi will come and solve all our problems is a product these religious salesmen are keen to sell. It is the best-selling Islamic ideology of this age as it appeals to our sense of complacency and requires us to do nothing except wait. 

These expert scholars of the Quran rely on many defective interpretations of the Wise Book to support their personal Islamic revolutions, irrespective of the context and stage of development of the Muslim Ummah. This misuse of the Quran is the worst example of political exploitation to gain control over the lives of ordinary people. Entire generations of respected and esteemed commentators of the Quran were not driven by this hunger for power, but instead they imparted their insight, wisdom and teachings to the community of Islam and then journeyed on to their Lord. The Quran should never be understood through the filter of one’s personal inferiority complex; nor can the Quran be approached by preconceived notions that are then projected on to its verses. Islamic schools of thought are plagued with bigotry and sectarian hatred because their followers do not hesitate to force their partisan interpretations onto the Quran, using it as a tool to score party political points. This dishonest approach to the Quran has won them a few blind and bigoted followers, but the higher teachings of the Quran have been assigned to oblivion and obscurity. Furthermore, they block others from the sincere understanding of the Quran by claiming they have a monopoly over its interpretation. The intellectual capacity of all people is not the same. It is impossible to accept that there are no other individuals, besides these ego-scholars, who possess the higher levels of intellect and understanding to comprehend the Quran. 

The Quran states that God raises the rank and status of whomsoever He wills and that above every person of knowledge there is another who surpasses him. The sectarian groups of today shower accolades and mighty titles on their most minor scholars in an attempt to psychologically create a feeling of inferiority and inadequacy amongst ordinary Muslims. They refer to the most ordinary translators of the Quran as geniuses and masters in order to instil respect, loyalty and blind acceptance. The master and his followers are both blind adherents. The objections and criticism which applies to one also applies to the other. The only difference is the point of reference. Where there is a range of intellectual capacity within people, the phenomenon of blind following is usually present. Contemporary scholars of the Quran are the least balanced. They adopt abnormal approaches to life and pass these onto their followers. The Quran encourages its readers to ponder deeply and after a lengthy period of reflection to arrive at a conclusion. In contrast the Quran experts of today pass judgement with haste and do not permit any questioning of their process. Emotional attachment and response has seeped into every atom and fibre of the Indian Subcontinent. This fanatical approach causes immense damage to the objective style of thinking adopted by the Quran. 

People have a tendency to measure the majestic author of this Mighty Book with the benchmark of their limited intelligence and personal views. They limit their focus on the Cosmic Book to a few mundane issues related to personal life, dress and relationships. I accept that these matters are mentioned in the Quran and we should not ignore them, since Islamic society depends on such laws to regulate the affairs of people. However, we must not ignore the whole and focus only on its constituent parts, nor lose sight of the wood because of our focus on individual trees. As a Muslim it is important to be aware of the rituals of religion, but is it true that the entire message of the Quran starts and finishes with these external aspects? Is it the case that a Muslim on his death bed will only be worried about his prayers and fasting or should he also be concerned about the purity of his heart, the depth of his understanding, and the development of his spirituality? Do we apply the same superficial benchmark to other disciplines? For instance, would we be content with a pharmacist who has read the contents page of a book on pharmacy and is able to read the labels of medicines but has no understanding of the properties of any of the drugs he is prescribing to the general public? Is it right that a student studying for an MA degree continues to focus on the lessons that he learnt as a youngster? Is there no difference in understanding between a Post Graduate student and a child in primary school? 

No other field of study suffers from the intellectual destitution that characterizes our approach to religion. Those at the helm have constructed narrow boundaries around their minds and have condemned everyone else to stay within those limits. We do not get beyond the surface aspects of our faith. Have the students of the Quran understood the goal of the teachings of this Noble Book? The love and recognition of God, His proximity and devotion has not been able to go beyond the length of the Mullah’s trousers. Why are the teachers of Quranic sciences unable to instil a deep rooted love of God in the hearts of their students? Is it possible to perceive the magnanimity and nobility of character in the believers which, in the words of the Quran, produces a divine light which marches in front of the servants of God acting as their guide? We do not notice the barren womb of this age producing spiritual masters such as Junaid of Baghdad, Bayazid of Bistam, Abdul Qadir of Jilan, Ali Hujweri, , Moeenuddin Chishti and Baba Farid. The teachings of the Quran produced such amazing individuals. In contrast, the understanding of the Quran by power-hungry scholars churns out hordes of narrow-minded bigots whom we see lurking on street corners clad in towering turbans, immaculate dress and with raised trouser lengths that reveal their anklebones as a mark of their piety. .

To be continiued for the last episode of this book....

----------


## usman.khawar

*Quran: Humanity’s Only Hope 4/4 Last chapter*

The most prestigious organizations of the world undertake a careful process of recruitment and selection involving sophisticated tests designed to identify the best brains and abilities. These are the measures we take to ensure the smooth running of a small enterprise in a very small world. Do you imagine that God, most Sublime and Exalted, would select the feeblest-minded people who dress in the outward clothing of Islam to oversee the management of the Quranic system upon which the entire cosmos depends? Such people cannot be regarded as your intellectual equals, let alone be entrusted with the reins of leadership of Mankind. It is not befitting that they don the cloak of stewardship of the Earth or be considered worthy of providing direction and vision in religious or worldly affairs. 

The Quran has cause for complaint. It was the benchmark for those who remembered God day and night, shed tears in awe and wonder, and whose hearts were infused with the love of the sublime. They took on the colours of God; they did not dismiss as insignificant anything on Earth or in the cosmos; they exercised their faculties of reason and intelligence, pondered over the creation of the universe, the heavens and the alternations of night and day to understand the principles that Govern creation. They were able to gain mastery over the winds and subjugate the clouds and rain; they pinpointed the hidden treasures of the Earth; they were constantly engaged in the exploration of the signs and symbols scattered in the cosmos; they were ever grateful to the wisdom contained in the Book which guided their investigations; and they paid their debt of worship to God in a manner which was befitting His majesty. 

These men of letters, scientists, intellectuals, souls driven by the desire to explore could not satisfy their thirst for knowledge except through the Quran. They never tired of reading the Quran as its meanings were inexhaustible. The divine cloak of knowledge enveloped them. These believers (Mumin) and submitters (Muslims) were so dear to God that he disclosed to them the paths of hidden knowledge. Such was their knowledge of the Book that, like Asif bin Barziyyah, they had mastery over fusion and diffusion of matter. With a mere gesture of their finger, an illuminating lamp would burst into flame. From the fingers of the Messenger of God (PBUH) fountains of fresh water would flow. Even angels and the Jinn would bow their heads in submission to their leadership. The throne of Suleyman and the winds were under their control. From behind the clouds angels saluted them in admiration. 

This is not the stuff of fantasy and make-believe. This is the reality of those who surrender themselves to God (Arabic: Muslim), who adore their Lord; who are the inheritors of the Book; who are the stewards of God on Earth (Khalifat-ullah fil Ard). We are referring to the followers of Muhammad, the Messenger of God, and of the students of the Quran. All the miracles referred to before are no longer witnessed today. Yet the resource that enabled these feats, namely the Quran, is still with us today. It is a question about our engagement and approach to the Quran, the Book of Reality. Our superficial contact with the Quran makes the flowing fountains of human potential seem like a mirage in the desert. The sacred paths have become covered with debris. Unity has been sacrificed at the altar of sectarianism. Madness has gripped the Muslim Ummah. Faith and morality are no more than folk tales. The resources of faith are sold in the marketplace. Knowledge of God is confined to the length of the beard and the cut of one’s collar. 

Can we reclaim the lost legacy for which we were created? 

Everything around us has crumbled. Doubt has encircled every certainty. But one thing has been preserved; a treasure that none has been able to pillage, a book that has stood the test of time and survived unadulterated, undistorted and unscathed. It is the speech of God; His overwhelming evidence, an invincible argument. It is the source of all wisdom and knowledge, conferring honor and dignity to those who submit to Him (lit. Islam and the Muslims). It reveals the secrets of the universe and the Self. It is the criterion which defines the priorities of thought and life. It is the key that opens the door to the love of God and the Prophet (PBUH). It is a discourse which unravels the most complex of enigmas. Its elegant and inimitable style captivates and delights. It promotes the ideal of intellectual humility and develops loftiness of thought. It enables Man to attain his full human potential. When you return to the Quran, distances will diminish and events will turn in your favour. The mercy of God will burst forth from the storehouses of Heaven. The sun will dispel the dark shadows of loss and failure. The movements of the planets will become compliant, and the Heavens and the Earth will await the command of the Deputy of God on Earth. 

However, the blessings of the Quran are not the sole preserve of the Muslims. The Quran speaks directly to humankind. It provides the argument that dispels doubt and ushers in certainty. It contains the data that will enable us to verify the claim of God. The time has come for the whole of humanity to objectively evaluate the Quran. Ball is in Man’s court. God has made and presented His argument. 

The End.

----------


## usman.khawar

i am very thankful for all of you guys and your patience. you can now discuss or question here whatever u like i'll also inshallah try to answer.
i will be glad if have any feedback of this book as well from the few people who were very consistent and read all. 

Thank n Regards

----------


## usman.khawar

God: Reason or Blind Faith? 3/3 ... i was just reading it again and found a mistake after all i m human being not God  :Smile:  actually i have repeated episode 2 of this chapter. i m starting it from one paragraph before, so here it is the remaning one.. if darcy is here he can have his answer in details as well about the scientific external argument about the God's existence.


However, there are many other facts in the Quran which can be analyzed, judged and verified according to modern standards of research and criticism. There is plenty of scope to expect some sort of error or mistake. God discusses the genesis of the universe and the origins of life. He talks in detail of the orbits of heavenly bodies. A detailed description is given of the creation of Man and the formation of life. The movements of mountains are mentioned and that the Earth is being reduced at the edges (plate tectonics). God also refers to the fact that the universe is expanding, and how the birds and clouds remain suspended in air. In fact there are so many facts that at any time you could find a settled scientific view on that topic and compare it with the conclusions of the Quran. This raises a question: whom should we rely on to understand and explain the Quran to us? If the opponents of the Quran are armed with the latest research and education, should we not expect someone who is able to understand the teachings of the Quran without any doubt or wavering in the way that God intended it to be understood, and to provide the required clarifications demanded by the modern age? 

Unfortunately, there is no contemporary or past scholar who has a comprehensive understanding of non-religious sciences as well as a complete grasp of Quranic sciences and who is also familiar with the research methodology of Western intellectuals. The honor and respect which is currently enjoyed by the Western Mind is not based on intellectual insight but on the social and economic progress which is a result of the practical application of western scientific research. They have become so engrossed with acquiring physical benefits that they are unable to even consider the possibility of any non-physical reality. What is more, until now they have never attempted to scrutinize the Quran to verify its claims or perhaps they have been prevented from doing so. If they were to rise above their personal prejudices and climb out of the depths of religious bigotry would they be able to accomplish this research task? I am sure that if Bradlow and Bacon had studied the Quran in detail they would not have become secularists. Besides, it is pointless to commiserate over something that God’s providence had not decreed to be their lot! 

Today, Europe and America are attempting to instill a sense of inferiority in the minds of Muslims, an inferiority complex whose basis is not knowledge and learning but power and wealth. This has led to the creation of a totally erroneous approach to reality in the minds of some Muslim intellectuals. If political power and control of resources are the signs that one is following the truth, then for thirteen centuries the Muslims dominated global politics and were therefore on the truthful path. A period of a hundred years in the ascendancy is not decisive in the polity of nations. Is there any intellectual or thinker who is willing to guarantee that this brief domination of the West will be everlasting? Is there a single Western nation which does not feel threatened by the emergence of a powerful Islamic entity; and which does not fear its own demise? 

The speed with which the secular system of the world is reaching its final conclusion is visible for all to see. Time and again history has witnessed that secularism has given birth to a society characterized by religious extremism (with the exception of the early Muslim community, which was unique because it was founded on the principles of the golden mean and its outcome was based on moderation). In contrast, the unfettered moral freedoms that are currently the legacy of the West will lead to the inevitable destruction of the current social order within fifty years if current trends are to continue. Its death will be like that of a parasitic plant that becomes separated from its host plant and gradually withers away. When the Roman philosopher Cicero predicted the decline of the Roman Empire the conditions of society were much the same. The demon of freedom to indulge in excess was niggling away at the moral fibre of society. Cicero’s prophecy was fulfilled before its time. If you look at the pace of social decline it’s not farfetched to say that the coming years will put a final seal on the insanity of human excess. 

This makes it all the more vital for us to find a conclusive answer to the core questions of the human condition. Who are we? What is the point and purpose of human life? To what extent are we free? To what extent are we bound and limited? 
The outcome of the life of this world is plain to see. But is anybody concerned about the long period of life that is contingent upon the existence of God? It is vital for us to establish whether there is such a life. Our rejection or confirmation must be based on objective evidence. Ignoring this question may be fatal if the evidence points to the contrary. We cannot simply dismiss God as a product of a crazy mind or as a result of religious passion that presents folklore as fact. Nor can we accept without question the blatantly dismissive slogans bandied about by the secularist or the claims of the scientist and philosopher that God is a figment of the imagination. 

Anybody who does not accept this view is irrational and illogical. We are talking about a reality on which depends centuries upon centuries of our future life. The fundamental stumbling block between Man and God is the issue of existence. God is not a sweet pill of the mind who makes it easy for us to swallow bitter reality or the fruit of insanity. God is the King of the Cosmos, Absolutely Powerful, every decision and choice rests with Him. There is only one way in which we can bypass the reality of God and that is if He does not exist. The only way to prove that he does not exist is to show that He has made an error, and this can be done by proving that He has made a mistake in His book. This is not possible at all except by scrutinizing the Quran. 

............
Thanks

----------


## usman.khawar

kindly discuss...

----------


## G L Wilson

> kindly discuss...


You are kidding, aren't you? Brevity is the soul of wit.

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Dear Usman

I cannot resist to enquire, that now you have completed the presentation of this tome, will you be moving onto another?

Regards this thread, my own comments you have been aware of from previously; namely the imperative to keep your mind open to the belief of others. I once, when in Saudi Arabia, enquired of one of my associates: "Why, if in the UK we allow tolerance of other religions, do you not allow the same in KSA." 

His reply: "Because Islam is the true religion." In other words, he did not even understand the question.

Put in a more light hearted way: The King of Saudi, once asked Margaret Thatcher when the mosques in London could use loudspeakers for the call to prayer. Her response: "When I hear church bells in Riyadh!"

Regards
M.

----------


## usman.khawar

Well manichaein! we cant judge religion by socalled followers. i dont think that in any muslim country where the true spirit of islam is being practiced nor in any western conutry following the exact teachings of Jesus christ. saudia is also in my view presenting a tribal type of government but not islam. 

once bertrand russel was asked by a person about God, He relpied i dont believe in the thing whose data is not available. the person asked him whether he read the quran? he replied i read bible etc but not quran coz all gospal books are alike.! 

without reading giving comments is literary unjustice consisting prejudice.
i can now say with full surity that quran is not like the other books. reasons i have shared in the tome.

well no, i have no other book at this time to share. 

thanks for your patience once again anyway but now expecting questions  :Smile: ..

----------


## usman.khawar

the book i shared with you guys is also available now on internet at my teacher's oficial website. link is given below  :Smile: 

http://www.alamaat.com/TheArgument.php
Good luck for those who can read urdu as some of books consisting upon his lectures are also available in pdf format... a great trasure of knowlege.

----------


## usman.khawar

*Prof.Ahmad Rafique Akhtar* 
Introduction By: Mr. Syed Anjum M. Gillani 


*Professor Ahmad Rafique Akhtar* is a distinguished Muslim scholar of Modern Era. The enlightment of his thoughts has heralded the dawn of a new age in the present world. Due to his acquaintance with books, intricate queries in his wits; he studied literature, philosophy, Mythologies and all contemporary subjects during his student life. His tendency of intensive study led him to think profoundly about God. This inquisitiveness of mind continued its progress towards the logical end. He was gifted with a philosophical approach which is not satisfied without scrutinizing the process of intellectual capacity, objectively according to scientific principles. At the stage of his career choice, his exuberance and intelligence reached its pinnacle when he was faced with the most problematical query of its nature,” Does God exist or Does he not ”, “Am I free or to be accountable in front of an unseen divine force.” 

He started the journey of his mental investigation from doubt and denial. The center of attention and the direction of his study and meditation took eight years of his life; he dedicated all his investigation and struggle to find a reason to deny the existence of God. His thesis was very simple, if a man commits thousands of mistakes he still remains a human being, but if we find even one mistake of God, He can not be a God. Thus he declared the criterion to find God; he had to uncover only one error in God’s words,” The Quran”. All his explorations, scientific investigations and academic researches and findings were rendered futile when he found that his efforts lead him to the confirmation of the Quran and existence of God. Consequently he made God his first and foremost priority. He was already a teacher (Professor of English in M.A.O college for 18 years) but the focus of his teaching had now diverted to his findings about God. He believes that God has to be the top priority of every single intellectual curiosity.

----------


## usman.khawar

just copying the answer here as there are some points in the answer regarding what i more wanted to share in this thread as weill..


Originally Posted by Paulclem 
. There are millions of Buddhists and Hindus who believe in reincarnation. Is it any more ridiculous than a religion that claims a compassionate God exists when there is so much human and animal suffering in the world? ..................

I have answered and explained this in the thread " Why Good God promote sufferings" 

it is not necesary that quantity always gives quality. christinas are more than budhists, even socalled muslims are more than budhists. if millions of people are going on wrong side and one is on the right side. than how will we decide the right way? no doubt with reason and argument. i'll follow the one. set aside the glasses of budhism or every religion then think again.this is the way my dear i used and reached at islam which explained each and everything intellectuallly in very natural and normal way and asnwered every question of human intellectual curosity.. 

But the very important question which is also another thread that "what is the need of religion?" what is the def. of religion? i beleive now that religion consisted of those minimum things which can lead you in the nearness of God. which can minimize frustration and fears of ur inner world so that u can easlity move on towards Lord. there is no other use of religion. religion teach you how to pass life to be successful in attaining balance so that you can easily proceed to God. Balance's definition " the state of mind where there is no grief nor frustration"

All this journey towards Lord according to my another beloved teacher Syed Ali Bin Usman Hajvery [who have more knowledge than my beloved teacher(Professor ahmad who is also the student of above one) i introduced with u guys] he said "all journey towards Lord is to move on from one state of mind to another!" needs knowledge more knoweldge.
Anyway if i could found nearness in other religions other than Islam i would follow but i failed i couldnt. islam was the only choice remained for me as i got all my answers through it.

I came to know its very easy, the way. islam is the most easiest way, than rememberance is the bigest thing, remembrance of Lord through his names with love, with the understanding that He is my 1st priority of my intellect with commitment that no day should passed by without His remembrance even we start it from minimum time like 5 min, and 3rdly in which God himself help you is to read ur self. knowing ur self. 

Those who think that its a difficult path! God forgive them i went so easily! Moin ud chisti...

Religion is nothing but set of those minimum things which are neceessary for your journey to the nearness of Lord. A person who dont have any wish for the nearness for God what is the use of religion? this could b my question for u guys what do u think about it. a person who dont have any wish for the nearness of God what is the use of religion for him? No use! absolutely not! he should not quarrel upon religions for sure.

thanks....

----------


## usman.khawar

a person who dont have any wish for the nearness of God what is the use of religion for him? i really need to know what people think about this..
plz discuss n comments ..

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Partly your own fault Usman.

Sorry, but when others raised questions you referred them elsewhere or said wait till I've finished.

----------


## Paulclem

Transfered from another thread. 

..Paul what if Man dont impose God's system on earth? nor understand His given systems?

Putting aside the question of whether it is God's law or not, I think there's a political aspect to the qustion. This comes in with the interpretation and the extension of the law.

In the past, what has been claimed as God's law has resulted in intransigence and cultural practices that don't seem to have any purpose but control. For example: there are different rules about women's clothing, depending upon where you are; there are different interpretations about whether homosexuals are acceptable or not; there are different interpretations of whether contraception is allowed; about which day is holy or for particular purposes; about what kinds of food are allowed. etc, etc.

Quite aside from the existence of God is the question of how one can decide what God's law actally is. The religions concerned with the questions above - the different sects of Christians, Jews, and Muslims - will claim that their interpretation is God's law.

The adoption of one precludes the other. We are now in the situation in the Christian church where rifts are appearing precisely because of this. The same has happened in other religions too.

So there's a problem with which given system.

I also think there's a problem with the word "impose". How can belief be imposed upon anyone? I suppose that's why we have the secular law, because it is very unclear which law is God's, and what happens when some accept it and others don't.

----------


## usman.khawar

> Transfered from another thread. 
> 
> ..Paul what if Man dont impose God's system on earth? nor understand His given systems?
> 
> Putting aside the question of whether it is God's law or not, I think there's a political aspect to the qustion. This comes in with the interpretation and the extension of the law.
> 
> In the past, what has been claimed as God's law has resulted in intransigence and cultural practices that don't seem to have any purpose but control. For example: there are different rules about women's clothing, depending upon where you are; there are different interpretations about whether homosexuals are acceptable or not; there are different interpretations of whether contraception is allowed; about which day is holy or for particular purposes; about what kinds of food are allowed. etc, etc.
> 
> Quite aside from the existence of God is the question of how one can decide what God's law actally is. The religions concerned with the questions above - the different sects of Christians, Jews, and Muslims - will claim that their interpretation is God's law.
> ...


replace the word impose with some suitable one. but u know world major countries did many experiences with different systems but failed. my whole tome was about it that which book referred God's authentic book which is saved from human mixing. which even one statements is not wrong. we can have systems from that book.which are directly from God. 


Paul's point is very well answered and explained by darcy. "Being born is setting out to sea and if that sea is without ripple, without wave or tumult.......what's the point? " and also " if God created a crystal palace utopia then life would suck. Without evil life would suck. Indeed, without suffering and without evil life would cease" this is what i have already wrote. but these wordings are much better than mine which darcy used to interprete this view. What darcy if we replace the word suck with stuck ?

we cant say anything senseless without knowledge. i think i have shared a story or gave hint of that from quran about Moses and khizer. When Moses asked God in little pride that on earth is there anyone who have more knowledge then me? God suggested him to meet with khizer. he met him and asked him" whether i can walk with you to learn that knowlegde which u have" ? khizer replied you cant walk me coz u would nt hold patience! you are unable to make sense about the things which happens around me. Moses insisted. khizer said on one condition you can go with me that is you will not question me. Moses gave his words! They start their journey. They reached at river and aksed a poor professional boatman to drop them on the other side of the river, and sat in the boat. When they were leaving khizer made some holes in the new ship of poor boat man. Moses wondered and could not stop himself to make a question why did u make holes in the only ship of poor boat man? khizer taunt him that he was not supposed to make a question no matter how much senseless things happened. Moses was curious but revised his promise to continue his journey with khizer to learn what he got. They continued and reached at a place where some kids were playing. Khizer killed a child with no apparent reason. Moses now could not control himself and burst in wonder why did u kill an innocent boy this was totally sense less for Moses that boy was the only son of his parents. The same dialogue was spoken and moses said that give me last chance Ill not ask question again and once more time they continued and reached at a village. Khizer asked some food from the dwellers but they refused to give strangers any compensation. Khizer now started to rebuild a wall of a plot which was about to fell. Moses helped him and when they finished, khizer step forward to leave the village. Moses was again surprised he caught the arm of khizer and asked why did not you ask for food again as wages? 

Khizer stopped and said to moses you and me cannot walk together and here khizer unveiled the secret of patience how can u keep patience without knowledge if u dont have knowlegde you cannot keep patience. 

Before leaving he also told him the reasons of his acts which were directly commanded and directed by God. On the otherside of the river there was a new cruel king who was snatching the new boats to make his naval fllet for deep waters so I made holes. That kid was the child of faithful couple, this kid would make trouble not only for himself but also would be caused to damage the faith of his parents. Now I killed him, his parents would keep patience that God does always good, in the reward God give them more children which would prove blessings for his parents. That kid would also be dwel in paradise for eternity. The last act, that plot belongs to a noble man who prayed while dying that o my lord, when my children reached at the age of maturity then the treasure which he buried under that wall would open to them. 

i have a verse in mind about it. La hola wla quwata illa billa, beautiful and mind opening verse to understand the intention system , suffering and blessings. which also clarify the point what devil's work is, how many basics powers in the universe etc.. will write soon..

----------


## Paulclem

but u know world major countries did many experiences with different systems but failed. my whole tome was about it that which book referred God's authentic book which is saved from human mixing. which even one statements is not wrong. we can have systems from that book.which are directly from God.

So you're saying that God's law is Muslim, and originates in the Koran. 

world major countries did many experiences with different systems but failed.

And you're saying that other books are not valid and failed. Which books do these include? 

So, taking the Koran as embodying God's law, which Islamic tradition is the correct one?

----------


## usman.khawar

the whole book is asking which is the incorrect one  :Smile:  .. 

yes i m saying that all systems failed which was orginated by human intellect like socialism, communism etc..

all books were from God including quran. all prophets were from a single God. there is no question for me like yours God and my God. if there would be two Gods in the universe then this universe cant move ahead in the normal way in which its going on. isnt it ?

Well dear before taking some laws or systems from God. i beleive we should 1st of all solve the basic question. is there any God? ... the best way i found is what i have explained earlier that is we should just check the books from God, God should be perfect in his knowledge. He should know each n everything. if He makes a single mistake i m not ready to accept Him as God. His argument should be the solid one.Reasons, arguments, scientific explanatios cannot be neglected. beside social and moral instructions, quran is also full of scientific things which scientist are today exploring. before criticising on moral or social instructions, is it not necessary that we should see and examine about the scientific oneS? whether God is right or wrong? is He have enough intellect to guide us? this make sense to me that if there is God then he must have more knoweledge than me and i must admit that His suggestions or instructions are in my benifit. just as we do with the children. if Lord make this invention(universe, earth) then there must be a manual. that can b only a book. so its upon us we should try to find which book is the correct one. this could be the proof of God existence as well and also the guide for humanity.

----------


## Paulclem

> the whole book is asking which is the incorrect one  .. 
> 
> yes i m saying that all systems failed which was orginated by human intellect like socialism, communism etc..
> 
> all books were from God including quran. all prophets were from a single God. there is no question for me like yours God and my God. if there would be two Gods in the universe then this universe cant move ahead in the normal way in which its going on. isnt it ?
> 
> Well dear before taking some laws or systems from God. i beleive we should 1st of all solve the basic question. is there any God? ... the best way i found is what i have explained earlier that is we should just check the books from God, God should be perfect in his knowledge. He should know each n everything. if He makes a single mistake i m not ready to accept Him as God. His argument should be the solid one.Reasons, arguments, scientific explanatios cannot be neglected. beside social and moral instructions, quran is also full of scientific things which scientist are today exploring. before criticising on moral or social instructions, is it not necessary that we should see and examine about the scientific oneS? whether God is right or wrong? is He have enough intellect to guide us? this make sense to me that if there is God then he must have more knoweledge than me and i must admit that His suggestions or instructions are in my benifit. just as we do with the children. if Lord make this invention(universe, earth) then there must be a manual. that can b only a book. so its upon us we should try to find which book is the correct one. this could be the proof of God existence as well and also the guide for humanity.


Christianity was undermined by this very question with Darwinism, and the clear information that the world was much older than was claimed in the the Bible, or by bible interpreters. 

I wouldn't say that socialism has failed as such in the way that communism has. Socialist politics still underpin poitical parties looking for redistribution of incomes. 

There are also modes of thought like Humanism, which compete with religious thought.

----------


## usman.khawar

> Partly your own fault Usman.
> 
> Sorry, but when others raised questions you referred them elsewhere or said wait till I've finished.


is it bad manners if i said that let me finish what i have started? giving reference for those quries i have already explained ?

no you should not be sorry if its my fault my dear  :Smile:  or this sorry means that u dont like to comments or discuss about the question i asked ?

----------


## Paulclem

> is it bad manners if i said that let me finish what i have started? giving reference for those quries i have already explained ?
> 
> no you should not be sorry if its my fault my dear  or this sorry means that u dont like to comments or discuss about the question i asked ?


The forum boards don't work like that. A question/ answer, proposition/ discussion model is the best fit. Otherwise, as has been shown, it's difficult to keep track of and sustain discussion.

Perhaps the blog is the best place.

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Thank you Paulclem. I'm really having trouble sometime explaining the basics to Usman. If it had been a short story, then fine, wait till the end to comment. But when an entire tome is published its a different matter.

I had at one stage been tempted to publish the Old Testament daily, page by page & refer all discussion till 2014, but thought better of it!

----------


## usman.khawar

thanks paul to teach "basics" of this forum  :Smile:  

but i m sorry as my teacher told me that i cant be a good teacher to teach basics/manners of conversation and life, intellect or heart  :Smile:  i really dont mind as i said before one cant keep patience without knowlegde. so questions came..

----------


## usman.khawar

May b for those who have solve their 1st question.

La hola wla quwata ila bila…
“No will and no power but of Allah”

This explains that in the whole universe and outside from this universe, only the intention of Allah is working. There is no power but Allah. 

Question arises who is devil, humans then. What is the concept of reward and punishment? Why there is hell and paradise if everything is happening by the will of God?
These questions are answered by some more verses. If we see at closer these questions are single question in depth. Are we free or slaves? If we are 100 percent slaves and bound to do what is God’s will then all concepts of paradise and hell will be absurd. If we are free than we have to look in what matters we are free. Once Hasan Basri asked to Hasan A.S the same question he replied “ours is in between these two”. 

We have no control over the universe, sun, stars, moon, day, night, rain, storms, and earthquakes etc. We have no choice when we will come in this world and when will come back. If human is given the chance to select where he wants to be born, may be all wants to born in wealthy families at some peaceful areas. A baby when born is totally dependent in the hands of her parents as well as a dead person in the hands of buriers. All resources in the earth for living for a huge population are set from the beginning till dooms day. It is only human who are fighting for these resources due to greed, pride and prejudice otherwise available resources of the world are enough for all if equally distributed. One thing He said for sure, anything which He does, does for good. If He sets the situations, sets for the benefit for instance He sets sun at some specific distance from the earth. 

According to some more verses and hadiths, God, when created self, declared “Self” is the only enemy of Him, enemy of His ultimate will and power coz He gave self the abilities to make will and wish against His will and wish. He said whatever bad happens with you is due to yourself and whatever good happens it is from Me. We were given intellect to recognize or differentiate between what is God’s will/wish and what is Self’s will/wish. God’s wish for human is simple, recognize Him in specific and recognize his systems/actions/attributes/orders in general. 
Once Hazrat Ali was asked “how did u recognize God”? He answered “with breaking of my intentions”. There is an ultimate intention/will which is working on in the universe. That is Lord’s intention. Devil is also working the work of Lord but due to using or following his own self’s wish and will be entered in hell due to very this reason.

....

----------


## usman.khawar

Some scientific and rational facts from Quran chapter Al-Anbiya' ( 112 Verses) .. which i highlighted below. fourteen hundred years before God of the universes told us.. Biologists confirmed the law that every living being is made by water.. cosmologist confirmed the law of bigbang. also everything is moving in its orbits and expanding universe. . geologist about the earth i mentioned and highlighted , i highlighted some , you can find some more in this chapter as well.some laws have been confirmed and towards others science is in progressing. He talk not only the start but also the end of this universe. u know time is infinite but He told us its also finite.. if The Lord is true in these then rest of it is also true.. or prove these information wrong... 

*Al-Anbiya' Prophets*
1.Closer and closer to mankind comes their Reckoning: yet they heed not and they turn away.
2 . Never comes (aught) to them of a renewed Message from their Lord, but they listen to it as in jest,-
3 . Their hearts toying as with trifles.The wrong-doers conceal their private counsels, (saying), "Is this (one) more than a man like yourselves? Will ye go to witchcraft with your eyes open?"
4 . Say: "My Lord knoweth (every) word (spoken) in the heavens and on earth: He is the One that heareth and knoweth (all things)."
5 . "Nay," they say, "(these are) medleys of dream! - Nay, He forged it! - Nay, He is (but) a poet! Let him then bring us a Sign like the ones that were sent to (Prophets) of old!"
6 . (As to those) before them, not one of the populations which We destroyed believed: will these believe?
7 . Before thee, also, the apostles We sent were but men, to whom We granted inspiration: If ye realise this not, ask of those who possess the Message.
8 . Nor did We give them bodies that ate no food, nor were they exempt from death.
9 . In the end We fulfilled to them Our Promise, and We saved them and those whom We pleased, but We destroyed those who transgressed beyond bounds.
10 . We have revealed for you (O men!) a book in which is a Message for you: will ye not then understand?
11 . How many were the populations We utterly destroyed because of their iniquities, setting up in their places other peoples?
12 . Yet, when they felt Our Punishment (coming), behold, they (tried to) flee from it.
13 . Flee not, but return to the good things of this life which were given you, and to your homes in order that ye may be called to account.
14 . They said: "Ah! woe to us! We were indeed wrong-doers!"
15 . And that cry of theirs ceased not, till We made them as a field that is mown, as ashes silent and quenched.
16 . Not for (idle) sport did We create the heavens and the earth and all that is between!
17 . If it had been Our wish to take (just) a pastime, We should surely have taken it from the things nearest to Us, if We would do (such a thing)!
18 . Nay, We hurl the Truth against falsehood, and it knocks out its brain, and behold, falsehood doth perish! Ah! woe be to you for the (false) things ye ascribe (to Us).
19 . To Him belong all (creatures) in the heavens and on earth: Even those who are in His (very) Presence are not too proud to serve Him, nor are they (ever) weary (of His service):
20 . They Remember Him night and day, nor do they ever flag or intermit.
21 . Or have they taken (for worship) gods from the earth who can raise (the dead)?
22 . If there were, in the heavens and the earth, other gods besides Allah, there would have been confusion in both! but glory to Allah, the Lord of the Throne: (High is He) above what they attribute to Him!
23 . He cannot be questioned for His acts, but they will be questioned (for theirs).
24 . Or have they taken for worship (other) gods besides him? Say, "Bring your convincing proof: this is the Message of those with me and the Message of those before me." But most of them know not the Truth, and so turn away.
25 . Not an apostle did We send before thee without this inspiration sent by Us to him: that there is no god but I; therefore worship and serve Me.
26 . And they say: "((Allah)) Most Gracious has begotten offspring." Glory to Him! they are (but) servants raised to honour.
27 . They speak not before He speaks, and they act (in all things) by His Command.
28 . He knows what is before them, and what is behind them, and they offer no intercession except for those who are acceptable, and they stand in awe and reverence of His (Glory).
29 . If any of them should say, "I am a god besides Him", such a one We should reward with Hell: thus do We reward those who do wrong.
*30 . Do not the Unbelievers see that the heavens and the earth were joined together (as one unit of creation), before we clove them asunder? We made from water every living thing.Will they not then believe?
31 . And We have set on the earth mountains standing firm, lest it should shake with them, and We have made therein broad highways (between mountains) for them to pass through: that they may receive Guidance.
32 . And We have made the heavens as a canopy well guarded: yet do they turn away from the Signs which these things (point to)!
33 . It is He Who created the Night and the Day, and the sun and the moon: all (the celestial bodies) swim along, each in its rounded course.*34 . We granted not to any man before thee permanent life (here): if then thou shouldst die, would they live permanently?
35 . Every soul shall have a taste of death: and We test you by evil and by good by way of trial.to Us must ye return.
36 . When the Unbelievers see thee, they treat thee not except with ridicule."Is this," (they say), "the one who talks of your gods?" and they blaspheme at the mention of ((Allah)) Most Gracious!
37 . Man is a creature of haste: soon (enough) will I show you My Signs; then ye will not ask Me to hasten them!
38 . They say: "When will this promise come to pass, if ye are telling the truth?"
39 . If only the Unbelievers knew (the time) when they will not be able to ward off the fire from their faces, nor yet from their backs, and (when) no help can reach them!
40 . Nay, it may come to them all of a sudden and confound them: no power will they have then to avert it, nor will they (then) get respite.
41 . Mocked were (many) apostle before thee; But their scoffers were hemmed in by the thing that they mocked.
42 . Say: "Who can keep you safe by night and by day from (the Wrath of) ((Allah)) Most Gracious?" Yet they turn away from the mention of their Lord.
43 . Or have they gods that can guard them from Us? They have no power to aid themselves, nor can they be defended from Us.
44 . Nay, We gave the good things of this life to these men and their fathers until the period grew long for them; See they not that We gradually reduce the land (in their control) from its outlying borders? Is it then they who will win?
45 . Say, "I do but warn you according to revelation": But the deaf will not hear the call, (even) when they are warned!
46 . If but a breath of the Wrath of thy Lord do touch them, they will then say, "Woe to us! we did wrong indeed!"
47 . We shall set up scales of justice for the Day of Judgment, so that not a soul will be dealt with unjustly in the least, and if there be (no more than) the weight of a mustard seed, We will bring it (to account): and enough are We to take account.
48 . In the past We granted to Moses and Aaron the criterion (for judgment), and a Light and a Message for those who would do right,-
49 . Those who fear their Lord in their most secret thoughts, and who hold the Hour (of Judgment) in awe.
50 . And this is a blessed Message which We have sent down: will ye then reject it?
51 . We bestowed aforetime on Abraham his rectitude of conduct, and well were We acquainted with him.
52 . Behold! he said to his father and his people, "What are these images, to which ye are (so assiduously) devoted?"
53 . They said, "We found our fathers worshipping them."
54 . He said, "Indeed ye have been in manifest error - ye and your fathers."
55 . They said, "Have you brought us the Truth, or are you one of those who jest?"
56 . He said, "Nay, your Lord is the Lord of the heavens and the earth, He Who created them (from nothing): and I am a witness to this (Truth).
57 . "And by Allah, I have a plan for your idols - after ye go away and turn your backs"..
58 . So he broke them to pieces, (all) but the biggest of them, that they might turn (and address themselves) to it.
59 . They said, "Who has done this to our gods? He must indeed be some man of impiety!"
60 . They said, "We heard a youth talk of them: He is called Abraham."
61 . They said, "Then bring him before the eyes of the people, that they may bear witness."
62 . They said, "Art thou the one that did this with our gods, O Abraham?"
63 . He said: "Nay, this was done by - this is their biggest one! ask them, if they can speak intelligently!"
64 . So they turned to themselves and said, "Surely ye are the ones in the wrong!"
65 . Then were they confounded with shame: (they said), "Thou knowest full well that these (idols) do not speak!"
66 . (Abraham) said, "Do ye then worship, besides Allah, things that can neither be of any good to you nor do you harm?
67 . "Fie upon you, and upon the things that ye worship besides Allah.Have ye no sense?"..
68 . They said, "Burn him and protect your gods, If ye do (anything at all)!"
69 . We said, "O Fire! be thou cool, and (a means of) safety for Abraham!"
70 . Then they sought a stratagem against him: but We made them the ones that lost most!
71 . But We delivered him and (his nephew) Lut (and directed them) to the land which We have blessed for the nations.
72 . And We bestowed on him Isaac and, as an additional gift, (a grandson), Jacob, and We made righteous men of every one (of them).
73 . And We made them leaders, guiding (men) by Our Command, and We sent them inspiration to do good deeds, to establish regular prayers, and to practise regular charity; and they constantly served Us (and Us only).
74 . And to Lut, too, We gave Judgment and Knowledge, and We saved him from the town which practised abominations: truly they were a people given to Evil, a rebellious people.
75 . And We admitted him to Our Mercy: for he was one of the Righteous.
76 . (Remember) Noah, when he cried (to Us) aforetime: We listened to his (prayer) and delivered him and his family from great distress.
77 . We helped him against people who rejected Our Signs: truly they were a people given to Evil: so We drowned them (in the Flood) all together.
78 . And remember David and Solomon, when they gave judgment in the matter of the field into which the sheep of certain people had strayed by night: We did witness their judgment.
79 . To Solomon We inspired the (right) understanding of the matter: to each (of them) We gave Judgment and Knowledge; it was Our power that made the hills and the birds celebrate Our praises, with David: it was We Who did (all these things).
80 . It was We Who taught him the making of coats of mail for your benefit, to guard you from each other's violence: will ye then be grateful?
81 . (It was Our power that made) the violent (unruly) wind flow (tamely) for Solomon, to his order, to the land which We had blessed: for We do know all things.
82 . And of the evil ones, were some who dived for him, and did other work besides; and it was We Who guarded them.
83 . And (remember) Job, when He cried to his Lord, "Truly distress has seized me, but Thou art the Most Merciful of those that are merciful."
84 . So We listened to him: We removed the distress that was on him, and We restored his people to him, and doubled their number,- as a Grace from Ourselves, and a thing for commemoration, for all who serve Us.
85 . And (remember) Isma'il, Idris, and Zul-kifl, all (men) of constancy and patience;
86 . We admitted them to Our mercy: for they were of the righteous ones.
87 . And remember Zun-nun, when he departed in wrath: He imagined that We had no power over him! But he cried through the deptHs of darkness, "There is no god but thou: glory to thee: I was indeed wrong!"
88 . So We listened to him: and delivered him from distress: and thus do We deliver those who have faith.
89 . And (remember) Zakariya, when he cried to his Lord: "O my Lord! leave me not without offspring, though thou art the best of inheritors."
90 . So We listened to him: and We granted him Yahya: We cured his wife's (Barrenness) for him.These (three) were ever quick in emulation in good works; they used to call on Us with love and reverence, and humble themselves before Us.
91 . And (remember) her who guarded her chastity: We breathed into her of Our spirit, and We made her and her son a sign for all peoples.
92 . Verily, this brotherhood of yours is a single brotherhood, and I am your Lord and Cherisher: therefore serve Me (and no other).
93 . But (later generations) cut off their affair (of unity), one from another: (yet) will they all return to Us.
94 . Whoever works any act of righteousness and has faith,- His endeavour will not be rejected: We shall record it in his favour.
95 . But there is a ban on any population which We have destroyed: that they shall not return,
96 . Until the Gog and Magog (people) are let through (their barrier), and they swiftly swarm from every hill.
97 . Then will the true promise draw nigh (of fulfilment): then behold! the eyes of the Unbelievers will fixedly stare in horror: "Ah! Woe to us! we were indeed heedless of this; nay, we truly did wrong!"
98 . Verily ye, (unbelievers), and the (false) gods that ye worship besides Allah, are (but) fuel for Hell! to it will ye (surely) come!
99 . If these had been gods, they would not have got there! but each one will abide therein.
100 . There, sobbing will be their lot, nor will they there hear (aught else).
101 . Those for whom the good (record) from Us has gone before, will be removed far therefrom.
102 . Not the slightest sound will they hear of Hell: what their souls desired, in that will they dwell.
103 . The Great Terror will bring them no grief: but the angels will meet them (with mutual greetings): "This is your Day,- (the Day) that ye were promised."
104 . The Day that We roll up the heavens like a scroll rolled up for books (completed),- even as We produced the first creation, so shall We produce a new one: a promise We have undertaken: truly shall We fulfil it.
105 . Before this We wrote in the Psalms, after the Message (given to Moses): My servants the righteous, shall inherit the earth."
106 . Verily in this (Qur'an) is a Message for people who would (truly) worship Allah.
107 . We sent thee not, but as a Mercy for all creatures.
108 . Say: "What has come to me by inspiration is that your Allah is One Allah.will ye therefore bow to His Will (in Islam)?"
109 . But if they turn back, Say: "I have proclaimed the Message to you all alike and in truth; but I know not whether that which ye are promised is near or far.
110 . "It is He Who knows what is open in speech and what ye hide (in your hearts).
111 . "I know not but that it may be a trial for you, and a grant of (worldly) livelihood (to you) for a time."
112 . Say: "O my Lord! judge Thou in truth!" "Our Lord Most Gracious is the One Whose assistance should be sought against the blasphemies ye utter!"

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Oh No!

Not an APPENDIX!!

----------


## usman.khawar

what do u mean mani chaean ? u know my nick name is also mani  :Smile:

----------


## usman.khawar

i also like these verses of above mentioned chapter! 

2.Never comes (aught) to them of a renewed Message from their Lord, but they listen to it as in jest,-


35 . Every soul shall have a taste of death: and We test you by evil and by good by way of trial.to Us must ye return.


109. But if they turn back, Say: "I have proclaimed the Message to you all alike and in truth; but I know not whether that which ye are promised is near or far.

37 . Man is a creature of haste: soon (enough) will I show you My Signs; then ye will not ask Me to hasten them!

( for geologist) ... 44 . Nay, We gave the good things of this life to these men and their fathers until the period grew long for them; See they not that We gradually reduce the land (in their control) from its outlying borders? Is it then they who will win?

50 . And this is a blessed Message which We have sent down: will ye then reject it?


19 . To Him belong all (creatures) in the heavens and on earth: Even those who are in His (very) Presence are not too proud to serve Him, nor are they (ever) weary (of His service):
20 . They Remember Him night and day, nor do they ever flag or intermit.

----------


## usman.khawar

Appendix of knowledge should always be welcomed manicheian as no body is perfect...

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Dear Usman

Its a bit like not wanting to know the sources of the Nile. There should be, as it were, some unknown regions preserved as hunting grounds for the poetic imagination. 

Best wishes
M.

----------


## usman.khawar

not want to know ?  :Smile:

----------


## usman.khawar

hi all.. 

what is the difference between knoweldge and information? is it same or different?

----------


## usman.khawar

Hello Dear fellows!

Due to some Reasons i m unable to visit/read/reply. i feel pleasure if anyone who want to ask questions/share/discuss something with me than directly write in this thread or send private msgs. i'll try my best to reply once in a week.

Regards

Usman

----------


## usman.khawar

Ramadan Mubarrak!

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Ramadan Mubarrak Usman.
Best regards.
M.

----------


## usman.khawar

Thanks Mani

----------


## usman.khawar

God is not the by product of worldy researches, It has to be the top priority of your intellectual curosity if you really want to find Him !

----------

